# The Most Random Thread EVER!



## Silvermist20

Hello. Welcome to this thread, where you can post whatever the heck you feel like. Have fun!


----------



## Experiment113

STITCH IS AWSOME!!!!! 

that is all


----------



## bayla89

Today during S.S there was an emperor named woody and all I could think of was toy story


----------



## Experiment113

Someone drew (one eyed) Mikes around the classroom in math class. They weren't even good pics of him. What that has 2 do with math class, I have no idea.


----------



## TayTayB

hi


----------



## Silvermist20

Hopping faces!!!


----------



## Silvermist20

I don't know why, but I keep daydreaming about WDW!


----------



## Darkwing Duck

Just bought a Disney World behind the magic dvd box set. So excited to watch them!


----------



## gritzel4

I like peas


----------



## Silvermist20

I WANNA BE IN DISNEY AND I WANNA BE THERE NOW! I CAN'T WAIT THIS LONG!                 
Sorry I got a little carried away there! And I vanish!


----------



## Darkwing Duck

I would like to thank the Disboards app for bringing me back to the dis!! Lol


----------



## Orreed

Darkwing Duck said:
			
		

> I would like to thank the Disboards app for bringing me back to the dis!! Lol



I use the app SO much daily. It's nice for free time at school and shows. Haha.


----------



## Darkwing Duck

Orreed said:


> I use the app SO much daily. It's nice for free time at school and shows. Haha.



Haha right? I love it. I used it all the time when I'm either in a boring class or in between. I hadn't been on the disboards in a couple years now I'm on all the time!


----------



## Orreed

Darkwing Duck said:
			
		

> Haha right? I love it. I used it all the time when I'm either in a boring class or in between. I hadn't been on the disboards in a couple years now I'm on all the time!



I agree. I was starting to visit less, but I am on the DIS way more now.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

I've been really interested in pen pal stuff lately. I dunno why.  #randompost


----------



## big_thunder_girl

I need some bath salts.

Not the crazy drug stuff that makes you want to eat peoples faces.
Like...

The salt.


----------



## Silvermist20

big_thunder_girl said:


> I need some bath salts.
> 
> Not the crazy drug stuff that makes you want to eat peoples faces.
> Like...
> 
> The salt.



That's good because eating people's faces is bad.


----------



## Cinderella8

Question: What is the best way to spend a Disney Dining Plan snack credit?


----------



## big_thunder_girl

Silvermist20 said:


> That's good because eating people's faces is bad.



Yes, we wouldnt want to be doing that. ^~^;;


----------



## Cinderella8

big_thunder_girl said:


> Yes, we wouldnt want to be doing that. ^~^;;



Yeah, it probably would be best if we didn't


----------



## big_thunder_girl

Cinderella8 said:


> Yeah, it probably would be best if we didn't



cx how are you?


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Question: What is the best way to spend a Disney Dining Plan snack credit?



Probably ice cream if it's a hot day. Well, dur it'll be hot but a REALLY hot day like 80 degrees. Either that or like cookies. I looooove cookies!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Cinderella8 said:


> Question: What is the best way to spend a Disney Dining Plan snack credit?



Dole Whip Floats. Lots of them.


----------



## minniemouse21

Cinderella8 said:


> Question: What is the best way to spend a Disney Dining Plan snack credit?



a mickey bar or some type of ice cream. Or go into the confectionary and buy a ton of candy!


----------



## Silvermist20

I loooove me some Mickey Bars!


----------



## minniemouse21

Silvermist20 said:


> I loooove me some Mickey Bars!



Oh my gosh! Me too. I cannot wait to have them this summer!


----------



## Silvermist20

minniemouse21 said:


> Oh my gosh! Me too. I cannot wait to have them this summer!



Me neither! But I have to wait 4 months! I CAN'T WAIT THAT LONG!


----------



## minniemouse21

Haha I have to wait about two months. But i cant wait that long!


----------



## Cinderella8

I have to wait 6 months and 4 days  
Mickey bars RULE!!!!


----------



## minniemouse21

SIX MONTHS?!?!?!?! you poor thing XD


----------



## Silvermist20

I wish I lived in Florida. Then I could just ask my parents if we could go to the parks. (we have annual passes, so we could be able to go a lot until November) But sadly, I DON'T LIVE BY DISNEY!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

That would be AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silvermist20

I know right? Sadly I live over 1000 miles away


----------



## Cinderella8

It feels like forever! It is about an 18 hour drive from here to Disney


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

I really should be doing my English work...but look what I'm doing instead.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> It feels like forever! It is about an 18 hour drive from here to Disney



About the same here.


----------



## Orreed

Iron Man 3 was Awesome <3 <3 
Has anyone else seen it yet?

Blue is my jam today


----------



## Orreed

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> I wish I lived in Florida. Then I could just ask my parents if we could go to the parks. (we have annual passes, so we could be able to go a lot until November) But sadly, I DON'T LIVE BY DISNEY!!!



This is another factor why I want to do the Disney College Program. Getting free transport and admission to the parks is a dream! It'd be so nice if you are craving something Disney you can go do it!


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> This is another factor why I want to do the Disney College Program. Getting free transport and admission to the parks is a dream! It'd be so nice if you are craving something Disney you can go do it!



Yeah, that sounds cool! And now, I want a Mickey Bar. I need it! I need it NOW!


----------



## Cinderella8

Random questiohis is the rando thread xD)... Has anybody ever posted using every single smilie face? EVERY single one?


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Random questiohis is the rando thread xD)... Has anybody ever posted using every single smilie face? EVERY single one?



You can't. They only let you use up to 25 not including your signature. Trust me, I've tried!


----------



## Cinderella8

XD Since this is a bit of an open topic thread, anyone seen commericials for the movie Epic?


----------



## Orreed

Sorry double post


----------



## Cinderella8

Uh.... TGI?


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> XD Since this is a bit of an open topic thread, anyone seen commericials for the movie Epic?



No, but my friend saw a cutout of a guy from Epic with a helmet in the movie theatre and thought it was Loki and fangirled like crazy, haha.  She was embarrassed. Does Epic look good?

Sorry double post


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I don't know why, but I keep daydreaming about WDW!



You should never need a reason why to daydream Disney Disney rules


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

I. Need. A. Nap.


----------



## Cinderella8

naps are awful XD


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Silvermist20

I <3 1D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minniemouse21

Silvermist20 said:


> I <3 1D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



OHMYGOD ME TOO!!!  Going to the concert soon!! 

Also random but, DON'T ROLL DOWN HILLS IN SHORTS!!!


----------



## Silvermist20

minniemouse21 said:


> OHMYGOD ME TOO!!!  Going to the concert soon!!



Awww lucky!


----------



## Primrosepower

Does anybody here read PJO? I know they're kind of childish but I'm just wondering since this is randomness....


----------



## Cinderella8

minniemouse21 said:


> OHMYGOD ME TOO!!!  Going to the concert soon!!
> 
> Also random but, DON'T ROLL DOWN HILLS IN SHORTS!!!



Lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HarryRULES!!!!!!

And yes, rolling down a hill in shorts is a bad idea. I tried it yesterday.


----------



## Cinderella8

Question: Yesterday, my thing in between my pic and name said Earning My Ears. Now, Mouseketeer! I didn't change it...?

Who thinks this face is AWESOME?


----------



## hauntedmansiongirl15

Kingdom Keepers, My Chemical Romance, Disney World, that is all


----------



## Silvermist20

RAINBOWS!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Wafflesrock XP


----------



## Silvermist20

Who wnats to be unicorn sisters!  (I know, I'm weird and "believe" in unicorns. Don't judge me.)


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 said:


> Question: Yesterday, my thing in between my pic and name said Earning My Ears. Now, Mouseketeer! I didn't change it...?
> 
> Who thinks this face is AWESOME?



Once you hit 100 posts you are a mousekeeteer. Then once you hit another number of posts you become a Dis veteran.


----------



## Silvermist20

SOMEONE BE MY UNICORN SISTER! Please.


----------



## Cinderella8

I'LL BE UR SIS!! XD No, a PEGASISTER!!!


----------



## Silvermist20

YAY!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

CRISIS: I WANNA PACK MY LUNCH TOMORROW AND I CAN'T FIND A LUNCHBOX. 

Tomorrow we have a park day at school and two HOURS of inflatables!!!!!


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> CRISIS: I WANNA PACK MY LUNCH TOMORROW AND I CAN'T FIND A LUNCHBOX.
> 
> Tomorrow we have a park day at school and two HOURS of inflatables!!!!!



Do you have a brown paper bag? That sounds super fun!!


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> CRISIS: I WANNA PACK MY LUNCH TOMORROW AND I CAN'T FIND A LUNCHBOX.
> 
> Tomorrow we have a park day at school and two HOURS of inflatables!!!!!



You could use a giant ziploc bag or a paper bag. And LUCKY! Our school never really does anything fun.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> You could use a giant ziploc bag or a paper bag. And LUCKY! Our school never really does anything fun.



I am on my second thing of pop, sitting in the school yard, listening to music, and about to go to the park. And my friend loaned me a lunch box.


----------



## R5Jedi

Any other R5 Family sisters on here? Or brothers. R5 Family bros are kinda rare, though.


----------



## Cinderella8

R5Jedi said:


> Any other R5 Family sisters on here? Or brothers. R5 Family bros are kinda rare, though.



Errr I will be 100% honest, I would not know who R5 is without that one Disney XD commercial. 

Off topic: What does the XD stand for?


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Errr I will be 100% honest, I would not know who R5 is without that one Disney XD commercial.
> 
> Off topic: What does the XD stand for?



I think it stands for Extreme Disney.


----------



## waltdisney21

Grr my password isnt working so i had to make a new account... I used to be minniemouse21 but not anymore!!!


----------



## Orreed

When I see Disney XD all I can think about is how the XD looks like a face.


----------



## waltdisney21

Haha yes!


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> When I see Disney XD all I can think about is how the XD looks like a face.



Same 

And Extreme Disney is what I thought, but I dont know

Happy Mother's Day everyone!!!


----------



## Orreed

I think it is Extreme Disney. Well at least Google says that.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> I think it is Extreme Disney. Well at least Google says that.



WE SHALL BELIEVE GOOGLE

Watching TV


----------



## Cinderella8

RANDOM DISNEY QUOTE TIME:

Here we have it, the 8th wonder of the world, the backside of water!!!


----------



## Silvermist20

Another Random Disney Quote Since This Is Probably The Current Topic:
Please stand clear of the doors. Por favor, manténgase alejado de las puertas.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Another Random Disney Quote Since This Is Probably The Current Topic:
> Please stand clear of the doors. Por favor, manténgase alejado de las puertas.



I cannot believe I gotta wait more than five months to hear that again


----------



## Silvermist20

Has anybody seen the I <3 Memories bracelets or have them? If so, where do you get them?


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Has anybody seen the I <3 Memories bracelets or have them? If so, where do you get them?



Are they Disney? Or are they like a thing at jewelry stores?


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Are they Disney? Or are they like a thing at jewelry stores?



They're like purple and silicone. I see a lot of people at my school with them and now I want one. They're for like Alzheimers or something.


----------



## Cinderella8

Hmmmmmm. I will ask around my friends


----------



## R5Jedi

I think the Maleficent smiley looks like the wicked witch of the west ( the original one.)


----------



## R5Jedi

Silvermist20 said:


> Another Random Disney Quote Since This Is Probably The Current Topic:
> Please stand clear of the doors. Por favor, manténgase alejado de las puertas.


That's my Mom's ringtone!


----------



## Cinderella8

R5Jedi said:


> That's my Mom's ringtone!



 SAME HERE. Creepeh


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Hmmmmmm. I will ask around my friends



Did you find out how to get the I <3 Memories bracelet?


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Did you find out how to get the I <3 Memories bracelet?



Nope, none of them have even heard of it


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Nope, none of them have even heard of it



Oh. That's ok.  I'll try to look them up on google. Speaking of google, what would happen if the world didn't have google?


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Oh. That's ok.  I'll try to look them up on google. Speaking of google, what would happen if the world didn't have google?



 Hmmmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## Silvermist20

PRINCESS ATTACK!!!!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

BANANA


----------



## Silvermist20

ATTACK OF THE ROLLING PEOPLE!!!!!


----------



## Silvermist20

˙uʍopǝpısdn sƃuıɥʇ ƃuıpɐǝɹ ɟo ʇuǝןɐʇ ssǝןʇuıod puɐ ǝɯosǝʍɐ uɐ ǝʌɐɥ noʎ uǝɥʇ sıɥʇ pɐǝɹ uɐɔ noʎ ɟI


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> ÙuopÝp1sdn su1e u1pPÝy _o uÝßP ssÝßu1od puP ÝoosÝP uP ÝPe no uÝe s1e pPÝy uPT no _I



That is awesome, yes I can read it


----------



## R5Jedi

I don't know if anyone actually cares but ASDFGHJKL I GET TO GO SEE R5 IN CONCERT THIS SUMMER AHHHHHHHHHHHHH I CANT BREATHE!!!! Im very excited, as you can see.


----------



## Orreed

R5Jedi said:
			
		

> I don't know if anyone actually cares but ASDFGHJKL I GET TO GO SEE R5 IN CONCERT THIS SUMMER AHHHHHHHHHHHHH I CANT BREATHE!!!! Im very excited, as you can see.



My R5 loving friend saw them and had an amazing time! She even got to meet some of them.


----------



## Silvermist20

R5Jedi said:


> I don't know if anyone actually cares but ASDFGHJKL I GET TO GO SEE R5 IN CONCERT THIS SUMMER AHHHHHHHHHHHHH I CANT BREATHE!!!! Im very excited, as you can see.



Lucky. I don't really like them a lot, but they seem cool. (Especially Ross Lynch :3)


----------



## Cinderella8

R5Jedi said:


> I don't know if anyone actually cares but ASDFGHJKL I GET TO GO SEE R5 IN CONCERT THIS SUMMER AHHHHHHHHHHHHH I CANT BREATHE!!!! Im very excited, as you can see.



Cool! Have fun!!!!!!!


----------



## Silvermist20

TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES!!!!


----------



## maps823

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> ˙uʍopǝpısdn sƃuıɥʇ ƃuıpɐǝɹ ɟo ʇuǝןɐʇ ssǝןʇuıod puɐ ǝɯosǝʍɐ uɐ ǝʌɐɥ noʎ uǝɥʇ sıɥʇ pɐǝɹ uɐɔ noʎ ɟI



I always thought I was talented  LOL


----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## waltdisney21

So my next trip is in one month, two weeks and a day, what are some things i should do now to "prepare?"


----------



## Silvermist20

waltdisney21 said:


> So my next trip is in one month, two weeks and a day, what are some things i should do now to "prepare?"



Go on a bunch of Disney sites (like this one ), look through books (like the Birnbaum Guide), and come up with things to do if there's extra time. Like my family one day might go to Beaches & Cream after a day at Epcot and go mini golfing another day..


----------



## waltdisney21

Well i have been before. 13 times before and have gone to beachs and cream and i got the kitchen sink with my cousins!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Boop.


----------



## Silvermist20

waltdisney21 said:


> Well i have been before. 13 times before and have gone to beachs and cream and i got the kitchen sink with my cousins!



I want to get the kitchen sink so bad but my mom won't let me. I saw pictures of it online and it looks HUUUGE!


----------



## Silvermist20

I have no idea why I'm putting this gif. I just thinks it's cutish.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I have no idea why I'm putting this gif. I just thinks it's cutish.



lol That's cute


----------



## Orreed

Lottie is one of my favorite Disney characters!

So on my last Disney trips I saw a vlogger who I'v watched some of his Disney vlogs in EPOCT. I just checked his channel and he made a vlog from that day! I did not see myself but it was still cool.


----------



## waltdisney21

Orreed said:


> Lottie is one of my favorite Disney characters!
> 
> So on my last Disney trips I saw a vlogger who I'v watched some of his Disney vlogs in EPOCT. I just checked his channel and he made a vlog from that day! I did not see myself but it was still cool.



What channel?


----------



## Orreed

waltdisney21 said:


> What channel?



TheTimTracker
Below I linked the day I was at Epoct. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVqjnN06TvU


----------



## waltdisney21

Kk i might check it out


----------



## Mickey Man99

I LOVE chocolate!!


----------



## Cinderella8

I <3 waffles


----------



## Orreed

The Strawberry Waffles at Whispering Canyon Cafe are really good!


----------



## XOPrincessMinnie

I hate cheese..... blahh


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

I feel old.


----------



## Silvermist20

XOPrincessMinnie said:


> I hate cheese..... blahh



:O HOW DO YOU HATE CHEESE?!


----------



## Silvermist20

Now it's time for random gifs.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> :O HOW DO YOU HATE CHEESE?!



Bleck cheese is GROSS


----------



## dizsophie

Heyyy


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Bleck cheese is GROSS


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


>





On the complete off topic of cheese who agrees they need a Gangham Style emoticon


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> On the complete off topic of cheese who agrees they need a Gangham Style emoticon



Yeah they should! They should replace  with Gangnam Style.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Yeah they should! They should replace  with Gangnam Style.



That would rock


----------



## TayTayB

hi


----------



## TayTayB




----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Yep, that's what I'm doing.
Need....nap....


----------



## Cinderella8

wdwgirl4ever said:


> Yep, that's what I'm doing.
> Need....nap....



lol I am  Watching Duck Dynasty


----------



## Cinderella8

BEST COINCEDENCE EVER!!!!!!!!

MY FRIEND JULIE AND I ARE GOING TO DISNEY AT THE SAME TIMES

AND AT THE SAME RESORT.

AND IT WAS A COMPLETE COINCEDENCE.

Everyone, prepare for chaos in November 

Completely off-topic: My cousin is learning the violin.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Cinderella8 said:


> lol I am  Watching Duck Dynasty



Omg...lol that show is funny.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> BEST COINCEDENCE EVER!!!!!!!!
> 
> MY FRIEND JULIE AND I ARE GOING TO DISNEY AT THE SAME TIMES
> 
> AND AT THE SAME RESORT.
> 
> AND IT WAS A COMPLETE COINCEDENCE.
> 
> Everyone, prepare for chaos in November



OMG THAT SOOO COOL! It would be really cool if you're rooms were next to each other's or in like the same area.


----------



## Cinderella8

wdwgirl4ever said:


> Omg...lol that show is funny.



I was watching the Hawaii vacation... 



Silvermist20 said:


> OMG THAT SOOO COOL! It would be really cool if you're rooms were next to each other's or in like the same area.



I know, it would rock!!!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

All squirrels: Well, I'm already 90% of the way across the rode. May as well turn back.


----------



## Cinderella8

Last day of school!!! Let summer begin!!!


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Last day of school!!! Let summer begin!!!



LUCKY!  I don't leave for 19 more days. 19! THAT'S SO LONG!


----------



## Silvermist20

True that


----------



## Silvermist20

Lol this will be me.


----------



## Silvermist20

I am just going to put random stuff in this thread now. So get your computers/apps ready.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> LUCKY!  I don't leave for 19 more days. 19! THAT'S SO LONG!





Silvermist20 said:


> Lol this will be me.


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## Orreed

These pictures and GIFS are awesome!


----------



## Cinderella8

Anyone else have that sort of boy in school?


----------



## Orreed

For Once Upon A Time fans...


----------



## waltdisney21

Orreed said:


> For Once Upon A Time fans...



Haha that is true!!


----------



## Silvermist20

Some of my friends sometimes make fun of my obssesion over Disney. Oh well.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> For Once Upon A Time fans...



lol Awesome


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> For Once Upon A Time fans...



That is so true.


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


>



My sister is laughing hysterically...


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> My sister is laughing hysterically...



Lol yeah. How could a little fish like Nemo even do that?


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Lol yeah. How could a little fish like Nemo even do that?



SUPAH FISH lol


----------



## Cinderella8

I got killed on Murder Mystery *facedesk*


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> I got killed on Murder Mystery *facedesk*



Dont worry bout it. I always want to sign up for those, but its always a time im too busy. Lol.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Dont worry bout it. I always want to sign up for those, but its always a time im too busy. Lol.



I'm getting busy too, but I'm also one who can stay up late, wake up early the next morning, and not show I was up at all. Sonthat's what I have been doing. Then of course last Thursday was my final day of school


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> I'm getting busy too, but I'm also one who can stay up late, wake up early the next morning, and not show I was up at all. Sonthat's what I have been doing. Then of course last Thursday was my final day of school



Lucky! I still have 2 weeks and 4 finals! I have a final in art! Ahh! Over the summer i usually spend most of my time here, though.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Lucky! I still have 2 weeks and 4 finals! I have a final in art! Ahh! Over the summer i usually spend most of my time here, though.



I would still be in school of I had finals, but the rule is if you get all A's or an A and a B in a class (two quarters, one final per semester) you don't have to take them.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> I would still be in school of I had finals, but the rule is if you get all A's or an A and a B in a class (two quarters, one final per semester) you don't have to take them.



That rocks. I wish my school did that.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> That rocks. I wish my school did that.



It rocks for me, but everyone who gets two B's or C's and below HATE it


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> It rocks for me, but everyone who gets two B's or C's and below HATE it



Well they should study more! Lol.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Well they should study more! Lol.



Yeah. What I love is when they say I should get lower grades and be cool like them and take the exams. 

Do you get that? I don't 
I always ask why I'm cool for docking of days of summer for exams. They don't reply


----------



## Doodle98

Thats awesome:


----------



## Cinderella8

On the topic of school:

We walked to a local ice cream place called Tiny's. of course there was misbehavior. 

Boys walking through and spitting in peoples' yards. 
Touching other peoples' cars. 
One house had a fence with green vines and really pretty purple/pink and white flower. People are pulling off branches and using them as swords, the. Just tossing them somewhere. 

Then, this boy grabs another boy's 6.00$ drink and CHUCKS it into the road. The other boy did nothing to deserve it. 

I don't think they're taking us to Tiny's anymore.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> On the topic of school:
> 
> We walked to a local ice cream place called Tiny's. of course there was misbehavior.
> 
> Boys walking through and spitting in peoples' yards.
> Touching other peoples' cars.
> One house had a fence with green vines and really pretty purple/pink and white flower. People are pulling off branches and using them as swords, the. Just tossing them somewhere.
> 
> Then, this boy grabs another boy's 6.00$ drink and CHUCKS it into the road. The other boy did nothing to deserve it.
> 
> I don't think they're taking us to Tiny's anymore.



Welp . . Thats odd. . .


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Welp . . Thats odd. . .



 Yeah that was random I just wanted to say it


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Yeah that was random I just wanted to say it



Haha yeah. I do that. I make random comments about my guinea pigs, stuff like that.


----------



## Cinderella8

Here's random: I JUST GOT MY EARS PEIRCED!!!! Like trn minutes ago... I cannot believe I got so worked up over nothing they did not hurt one bit


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Here's random: I JUST GOT MY EARS PEIRCED!!!! Like trn minutes ago... I cannot believe I got so worked up over nothing they did not hurt one bit



I got my ears peirced like when I was a baby. Appearently, I cried for 30 seconds.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I got my ears peirced like when I was a baby. Appearently, I cried for 30 seconds.



Yeah... I'm in JCPenny's staring at them in a mirror


----------



## Doodle98

I got my ears pierced by  my doctor when i was seven. It didn't hurt, the scary thing was that blood spurted out of my ears when they were poked. Eewie!


----------



## Silvermist20

On the topic of earrings: My science teacher has like a ton of earrings! I was thinking, do they even hurt? Like they're all over her ears. I think I counted like 7 or 8 on each ear.


----------



## Doodle98

Yeah, my friend diego has gauges, he can fit his earbuds through them! Ahh!


----------



## Silvermist20

For some reason I have Dora songs stuck in my head. SOMEONE MAKE IT STOP!!!!!!!! Post a different song, say something, ANYTHING!


----------



## Orreed

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> For some reason I have Dora songs stuck in my head. SOMEONE MAKE IT STOP!!!!!!!! Post a different song, say something, ANYTHING!



It's a small world after all...


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> It's a small world after all...



Nope, didn't work. I guess Dora overrides all other songs.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Nope, didn't work. I guess Dora overrides all other songs.



No no no no know it's in my head...


----------



## Doodle98

Great job, now its stuck in my head too. Nooooooo!


----------



## Silvermist20

I told you, Dora overrides other songs. But now, I have IASW stuck in my head. Don't worry, Dora only lasts for about 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Cinderella8

silvermist20 said:


> i told you, dora overrides other songs. But now, i have iasw stuck in my head. Don't worry, dora only lasts for about 10-15 minutes.



iasw?


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> iasw?



It's A Small World. But now it's Man Down by Rihanna.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> It's A Small World. But now it's Man Down by Rihanna.



Oooh. Never heard Man Down


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Oooh. Never heard Man Down



Now it's When Will My Life Begin from Tangled.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Now it's When Will My Life Begin from Tangled.



Love that song!


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Love that song!



I know. It's so catchy.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> I know. It's so catchy.



They played it before my first class, knew all the lyrics.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Now it's When Will My Life Begin from Tangled.



Aww love that song!


----------



## Silvermist20

OMG now it's Count On Me by Bruno Mars! Why does my mind keep changing the songs that'll get stuck in my head!?


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

I greatly dislike cleaning.


----------



## Silvermist20

wdwgirl4ever said:


> I greatly dislike cleaning.



I think everyone does. GO MESSINESS!


----------



## Cinderella8

wdwgirl4ever said:


> I greatly dislike cleaning.



I just spent fifty minutes cleaning... Bleck. I am exhausted... and on da couch. 


COUCH POTATO. LOL.


----------



## Cinderella8

For those HP fans


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> For those HP fans



yes. Just yes. kill me now.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> yes. Just yes. kill me now.



I just despise Draco... that picture is awesome


----------



## Doodle98

I love and hate him at the same time. He is really weird in the first movie.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> I love and hate him at the same time. He is really weird in the first movie.



Yeah, I used to make fun of his hair...


----------



## Doodle98

When i was little, i ha a small crushon Neville. Hahahano.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> When i was little, i ha a small crushon Neville. Hahahano.



 I honestly didn't like Neville, then in the last movie he manned up.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> I honestly didn't like Neville, then in the last movie he manned up.



Neither did i. I liked Fred and George and lupin and tonks and sirius.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Neither did i. I liked Fred and George and lupin and tonks and sirius.



Agreed on all of those 

I cried when they died 

Just washed earrings, they feel weird...


----------



## waltdisney21

Its ok! I have a huge book crush on cedric diggory


----------



## Cinderella8

waltdisney21 said:


> Its ok! I have a huge book crush on cedric diggory



 Oh yeah

 : Anyone seen the Dr. Doofensmirtz (from Phineas and Ferb) video, I Knew You Were Trouble by taylor Swift on Disney XD/Disney Channel?


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> : Anyone seen the Dr. Doofensmirtz (from Phineas and Ferb) video, I Knew You Were Trouble by taylor Swift on Disney XD/Disney Channel?



no, but online, he has his own "web series" called Doofenshmirtz Daily Dirt, where he talked about gangnam style, honey ****oo, the apocalypse, call me maybe, Icanhascheezburger (one of my favorite websites), one direction, and a bunch of other random stuff.


----------



## Blancanieves

Cinderella8 said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> : Anyone seen the Dr. Doofensmirtz (from Phineas and Ferb) video, I Knew You Were Trouble by taylor Swift on Disney XD/Disney Channel?



For your viewing pleasure: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLQVR-fgeM8


----------



## Doodle98

Loved that!


----------



## Doodle98

Just ate one to many cookies. . .


----------



## Darkwing Duck

Watching a Disney World special on travel channel that I recorded a few weeks back. I love these ones!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Darkwing Duck said:


> Watching a Disney World special on travel channel that I recorded a few weeks back. I love these ones!!



That was random! I LOVE watching those!


----------



## MaleficentsBFF

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Neither did i. I liked Fred and George and lupin and tonks and sirius.



I just have to say I agree with this post 100%! You named my favorite characters!


----------



## Cinderella8

MaleficentsBFF said:


> I just have to say I agree with this post 100%! You named my favorite characters!



 Agreed, but I also like Harry (duh)


----------



## MaleficentsBFF

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Agreed, but I also like Harry (duh)



Lol. Yes! Harry is pretty awesome. I also like Dobby.


----------



## Cinderella8

MaleficentsBFF said:


> Lol. Yes! Harry is pretty awesome. I also like Dobby.



Oh man....


----------



## MaleficentsBFF

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Oh man....



Yeah. My feelings exactly. :/


----------



## Cinderella8

MaleficentsBFF said:


> Yeah. My feelings exactly. :/



Poor Dobby


----------



## MaleficentsBFF

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Poor Dobby



I cried so hard. Dobby was an amazing character.


----------



## MaleficentsBFF

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Poor Dobby



Dobby was a marvelous little house elf.


----------



## Doodle98

On the topic of harry potter, would any of you be interested in a new hogwarts rp? Me and cinderella8 wee thinking of making one.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> On the topic of harry potter, would any of you be interested in a new hogwarts rp? Me and cinderella8 wee thinking of making one.



I think someone already made one. And I am about to upset a bunch of people right now, but I hate Harry Potter. It's just a little weird to me.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> I think someone already made one. And I am about to upset a bunch of people right now, but I hate Harry Potter. It's just a little weird to me.



Not getting upset . . . Love and tolerance . .
That one sorta died out.


----------



## Silvermist20

For all the Directioners out there:


----------



## Silvermist20

Who else?


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> On the topic of harry potter, would any of you be interested in a new hogwarts rp? Me and cinderella8 wee thinking of making one.



I'd do it!


----------



## disneyanney

Silvermist20 said:


> I think someone already made one. And I am about to upset a bunch of people right now, but I hate Harry Potter. It's just a little weird to me.



Nope! It's cool-everyone has different opinions.


----------



## abidale

Silvermist20 said:


> Who else?



MY LIFE DREAM (not really but still)


----------



## BK228

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Who else?



That would be so amazing!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Wow, we have people up for it? I was going to post the thread, but honestly, I'm a bit nervous I'll mess something up..


----------



## Silvermist20

Today was crazy hat day at my school and I only saw 4 people who wore Disney hats. Shame on the other people!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Today was crazy hat day at my school and I only saw 4 people who wore Disney hats. Shame on the other people!



 What a shame!


----------



## Qmaz246

Silvermist20 said:


> Today was crazy hat day at my school and I only saw 4 people who wore Disney hats. Shame on the other people!



Well....considering that Disney is cool not crazy......


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Well....considering that Disney is cool not crazy......



Good point


----------



## Qmaz246

I remember last time I was on here a lot of girls were into Tom Daley.....


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> I remember last time I was on here a lot of girls were into Tom Daley.....



I have NO idea who that is!


----------



## Qmaz246

Well don't look him up, you might get the fever. He was an English diver from the Olympics last year.


----------



## Silvermist20

Qmaz246 said:


> Well don't look him up, you might get the fever. He was an English diver from the Olympics last year.



Too late. I just did.


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Well don't look him up, you might get the fever. He was an English diver from the Olympics last year.





Silvermist20 said:


> Too late. I just did.



XD Oh Silvy  I rarely get struck the... 'the fever'... looking up...

I feel nothing


----------



## Qmaz246

Well good...........He's not worth it. You have to be a swimmer to receive that much cred.


----------



## Silvermist20

I just have to ask this: Are there any Directioners out there!


----------



## Qmaz246

This is the wrong answer, but NO!


----------



## Silvermist20

Qmaz246 said:


> This is the wrong answer, but NO!



 So you don't like them?! That's ok, it's your opinion. Even though it's WRONG!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I just have to ask this: Are there any Directioners out there!



Awww yeah!!! Harry Styles forever


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Awww yeah!!! Harry Styles forever



What about the others? Hmmmmm!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> What about the others? Hmmmmm!



They're cool too but Harry rules


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> They're cool too but Harry rules



Then you're obviously a Directionator.


----------



## Turbanator

Cinderella8 said:


> I have NO idea who that is!



me neither lol


----------



## StephyDee

Silvermist20 said:


> I just have to ask this: Are there any Directioners out there!



I'm not, but my niece is (I'm not old I swear. I was born reeeaaallllyyy late in my family and became an aunt at age 11. )

I'm not technically a teen, but I'm as random as they come. That and I tend to act much younger than I really am. AND I'm not creepy, so....WOO!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Random smilies


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## StephyDee

*EVERYBODY DO THE FLOP! *THUD**

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBJNYdHPcDE


----------



## Doodle98

Tree powers activate!


----------



## waltdisney21

ALMOST A MONTH TILL DISNEY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Then you're obviously a Directionator.



Say wha? Believe me they're all awesome and cute, but Harry's the best

1. Harry
2. Niall
3. Zayne
4. Liam
5. Louis

My faves in order 



waltdisney21 said:


> ALMOST A MONTH TILL DISNEY!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lucky!!!!!!! Have fun!


----------



## Cinderella8

Me when I beat my high score on Dots


----------



## StephyDee

If I was a cartoon, I'd try my absolute hardest to marry the clone of Eugene Fitzherbert, aka Flynn Rider.

I say clone because I love Rapunzel too much to steal her man.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Say wha? Believe me they're all awesome and cute, but Harry's the best
> 
> 1. Harry
> 2. Niall
> 3. Zayne
> 4. Liam
> 5. Louis



Um... check your spelling of ZAYN!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Um... check your spelling of ZAYN!



Ugh sorry, cruddy spellcheck 

I have no idea how to disable it on iPhones... used to then forgot... anyone? 

Edit: FOUND IT


----------



## Cinderella8

YAY My default settig is Dis Veteran lol



Teleport!!!!


----------



## StephyDee

Congrats!  I remember the day I could customize my msg on there. Now I just obsess over bacon and ducks.....and Hatsune Miku too actually....and The Sims 3....and photoshopping....and Disney obviously......


.......wow, I obsess over a lot of random things.


----------



## Silvermist20

StephyDee said:


> Congrats!  I remember the day I could customize my msg on there. Now I just obsess over bacon and ducks.....and Hatsune Miku too actually....and The Sims 3....and photoshopping....and Disney obviously......
> 
> 
> .......wow, I obsess over a lot of random things.



My friend also likes Hatsune Miku! She might get me obsessed with it soon.  I just obsess over 1D, Disney, and other random things.


----------



## StephyDee

Silvermist20 said:


> My friend also likes Hatsune Miku! She might get me obsessed with it soon.  I just obsess over 1D, Disney, and other random things.



lol Hatsune Miku took a while for me to start loving. Then I started getting into the MMD animating program, and saw all the others, and now I just love vocaloids and MMD like crazy. I actually forget how I discovered her. Probably youtube.


----------



## Silvermist20

StephyDee said:


> lol Hatsune Miku took a while for me to start loving. Then I started getting into the MMD animating program, and saw all the others, and now I just love vocaloids and MMD like crazy. I actually forget how I discovered her. Probably youtube.



YouTube: Helping people discover new found loves since 2005.


----------



## Cinderella8

StephyDee said:


> Congrats!  I remember the day I could customize my msg on there. Now I just obsess over bacon and ducks.....and Hatsune Miku too actually....and The Sims 3....and photoshopping....and Disney obviously......
> 
> 
> .......wow, I obsess over a lot of random things.



Who doesn't?  Erm who's Hatsune Miku?


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Who doesn't?  Erm who's Hatsune Miku?



They're an anime singer. My friend said at the concerts, she's like on a movie screen or something and she looks real. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qhxb1XKnrcQ


----------



## Doodle98

I love hatsune miku! I actually go to a club at my school all about that sorta stuff!


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> I love hatsune miku! I actually go to a club at my school all about that sorta stuff!



Wow. That actually have clubs for that?


----------



## Doodle98

Yep. It's called Japanese club. We have our last meeting this thursday, and we are just going to watch an anime movie.


----------



## Silvermist20

There's a marathon of Disney Movies on ABC Family.  Just letting everyone know....


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> They're an anime singer. My friend said at the concerts, she's like on a movie screen or something and she looks real. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qhxb1XKnrcQ



Oh, the hologram girl! Now I know, we read about her in a Science World thingy in 5th grade



Silvermist20 said:


> There's a marathon of Disney Movies on ABC Family.  Just letting everyone know....



Yay!


----------



## Silvermist20

OMG


----------



## Turbanator




----------



## Silvermist20

Lol


----------



## Silvermist20

Tsk.


----------



## Qmaz246

I love all the things they put in the movies. Like all of Genie's impressions.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> OMG





Turbanator said:


>





Silvermist20 said:


> Tsk.



I can't stop laughing  I love the Simba... and no one in my school gets the IX-I-I  And... a cat in a fishtank... my day is complete


----------



## Silvermist20

Now some more random funny pictures for your entertainment. Get your computers/apps ready.





















 I can explain this easily, there just happened to be three completely different princes with the name Charming. But still, the picture's pretty funny.


----------



## disneygirl520

Silvermist20 said:


> Now some more random funny pictures for your entertainment. Get your computers/apps ready.
> 
> I can explain this easily, there just happened to be three completely different princes with the name Charming. But still, the picture's pretty funny.



But Sleeping Beauty married prince Phillip, and Snow White's princes name is never mention in the Disney version of the story. In other version he is called Ferdinand.

Sorry, I had to


----------



## Cinderella8

Oh yes


----------



## MaleficentsBFF

^Those are awesome!


----------



## Silvermist20

disneygirl520 said:


> But Sleeping Beauty married prince Phillip, and Snow White's princes name is never mention in the Disney version of the story. In other version he is called Ferdinand.
> 
> Sorry, I had to



Good point. I didn't realize it.


----------



## Cinderella8

I can't choose which to post, just Google Pocket Princesses...


----------



## Silvermist20

It should say Disney World but still.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> I can't choose which to post, just Google Pocket Princesses...



I love those!


----------



## StephyDee

ROFL all those gifs! I swear I think I saved most of them because they were so epic! 

As for Hatsune Miku and MMD, it's HUGE in Japan, but it's starting to get popular here too. In MMD she's one of the models in the program, and she gets used a lot. Like, 4/5 of MMD videos have her in them.  MMD is CRAZY it terms of what you can do with it though. People have actually done some Disney stuff in it too, like *here*: 

- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_giaNAHEdk

and *here*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zQ_Pq7cIz8

and if you want slightly creepy but hilarious MMD Disney video , *here*: 

- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhvU1IH_fOY

Now, if you wanna see MMD at some of it's full potential, watch these two. (the 2nd one has a* tinkerbell/peter pan segment *and uses motion capture for the animation! )

- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afPLMK3_TKA
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=243vPl8HdVk


The best part of all this MMD hooplah? It's 100%_ freeeeeeee_! 

Okay, I'm done rambling. I'm MMD'd out.


----------



## Orreed

So I'm using my awesome WDW resort mug at dinner and A six year old asks me a question. 

"Do you like Mickey Mouse?"

I respond, "Yes I love Disney... 

"I HATE MICKEY! THAT'S FOR BABIES."


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> So I'm using my awesome WDW resort mug at dinner and I six year old asks me a question.
> 
> "Do you like Mickey Mouse?"
> 
> I respond, "Yes I love Disney...
> 
> "I HATE MICKEY! THAT'S FOR BABIES."



I-I think I just cried a bit


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> So I'm using my awesome WDW resort mug at dinner and I six year old asks me a question.
> 
> "Do you like Mickey Mouse?"
> 
> I respond, "Yes I love Disney...
> 
> "I HATE MICKEY! THAT'S FOR BABIES."



No kid, Mickey is not for babies! Your face is for babies!

Edit: okay, no idea what i just wrote


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> No kid, Mickey is not for babies! Your face is for babies!
> 
> Edit: okay, no idea what i just wrote


----------



## Doodle98

Speaking of little kids, my friends and i, i know its weird, are still in girl scouts.  We went to camporee to help out. I was helping this little girl when somehow, the topic of mother's day came up. She asked me if i was wishing for anything for mothers day. I told her i wasn't because i'm not a mom. She replies "you're not?!?!" I died.


----------



## StephyDee

Orreed said:


> So I'm using my awesome WDW resort mug at dinner and I six year old asks me a question.
> 
> "Do you like Mickey Mouse?"
> 
> I respond, "Yes I love Disney...
> 
> "I HATE MICKEY! THAT'S FOR BABIES."



Daww that's no fun. This was YOUR six year old? I'm only asking because your post doesn't make it 100% clear. 

In response to what he said, you should tell him that liking Disney makes you a baby, then you aren't allowed to get him anything he wants anymore. That includes birthday presents.


----------



## StephyDee

Doodle98 said:


> I told her i wasn't because i'm not a mom. *She replies "you're not?!?!"* I died.




Gotta love assumptions!


----------



## Orreed

I accedently posted twice. Read below.


----------



## Orreed

Whoops! I meant to put A, not I. UGH mobile app messes up a lot :/

That's crazy how people think you should have children as a teenager. I'm waiting until marriage for that. Don't worry about me, I'v never even held a boys hand, haha.

It was really sad that the kid thought that. I died a little inside...


----------



## Cinderella8

Erm catch me up: What's Whovians?  

EDIT: Whoops wrong thread! XD


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Erm catch me up: What's Whovians?
> 
> EDIT: Whoops wrong thread! XD



Whovians are people who watch doctor who.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Whovians are people who watch doctor who.



Oh 

Watching Behind the Magic: Disney Cruises...


----------



## Doodle98

Never bern on a cruise, would love to, but my brother gets sea sick and refuses, even though it isnt as bad


----------



## Doodle98

I am disappointed right now.  My news channel said that Disneyland was raising its prices, then it had a picture of Cinderella castle in disney WORLD. What has this world come to?


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> I am disappointed right now.  My news channel said that Disneyland was raising its prices, then it had a picture of Cinderella castle in disney WORLD. What has this world come to?



That is one of my Disney geek pet peeves. People do that a lot...


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> That is one of my Disney geek pet peeves. People do that a lot...



I know. It makes me want to cry.


----------



## Silvermist20

I got murdered in the Murder Mystery.  Oh well, it was going to happen anyway.


----------



## StephyDee

Doodle98 said:


> I am disappointed right now.  My news channel said that Disneyland was raising its prices, then it had a picture of Cinderella castle in disney WORLD. What has this world come to?



Ugh, non-Disney fans never can get it right. Just for that, no FPs for them!


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> I am disappointed right now.  My news channel said that Disneyland was raising its prices, then it had a picture of Cinderella castle in disney WORLD. What has this world come to?



The world has come to ignorant, stupid people. They do not deserve to go there.


----------



## Silvermist20

Nothing to do with Disney, but I found this funny a little:


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Nothing to do with Disney, but I found this funny a little:



NO NOT THAT SONG 

We won our first softball game 14-0!! Yay!!


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> NO NOT THAT SONG
> 
> We won our first softball game 14-0!! Yay!!



Congrats! And I know, that song is IRRITATING!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Congrats! And I know, that song is IRRITATING!!!



Thanks! It's ALMOST as bad as IASW... oh man now it's in my head 

My sister is crying because our blow up penguin pool toy balloon ball thingy we won at AllStar Sports popped, she is in total tears...


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Thanks! It's ALMOST as bad as IASW... oh man now it's in my head
> 
> My sister is crying because our blow up penguin pool toy balloon ball thingy we won at AllStar Sports popped, she is in total tears...



Great, now you have that stuck in my head! (Edit: Now it's Caramelldansen which is a little better.)

Aw.  Is there any way you can fix it?


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Nothing to do with Disney, but I found this funny a little:



Why do you hate meeee????!!!???


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Great, now you have that stuck in my head! (Edit: Now it's Caramelldansen which is a little better.)
> 
> Aw.  Is there any way you can fix it?



What is Caramelldansen? Never heard of it lol

Erm I'm guessing duct tape


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> What is Caramelldansen? Never heard of it lol
> 
> Erm I'm guessing duct tape



Goodness! Look it up! I love it! Don't look up the original though, the animation is weird, i like the one piece one.


----------



## StephyDee

lol as I was taking my shower tonight, I wondered in my head why there wasn't a Sleeping Beauty attraction. She's one of the few princesses without representation in that aspect! (besides her castle in DL lol). 

Then it hit me....imagine seeing this in either DL or WDW:



_*The Adventures Of Sleeping Beauty!*_ - travel as Aurora (a la' _Snow White's Scary Adventures_) throughout her trials and tribulations against the evil Maleficent, who has put a _dreadful_ curse upon the destined Princess!


The whole ride is just sitting in the dark..........because it's her journey of when she slept after poking her finger on the spindle. Thrilling, right?


----------



## Silvermist20

StephyDee said:


> lol as I was taking my shower tonight, I wondered in my head why there wasn't a Sleeping Beauty attraction. She's one of the few princesses without representation in that aspect! (besides her castle in DL lol).
> 
> Then it hit me....imagine seeing this in either DL or WDW:
> 
> 
> 
> _*The Adventures Of Sleeping Beauty!*_ - travel as Aurora (a la' _Snow White's Scary Adventures_) throughout her trials and tribulations against the evil Maleficent, who has put a _dreadful_ curse upon the destined Princess!
> 
> 
> The whole ride is just sitting in the dark..........because it's her journey of when she slept after poking her finger on the spindle. Thrilling, right?



Lol! Yeah, I would totally pay admission just to ride that!


----------



## Cinderella8

StephyDee said:


> lol as I was taking my shower tonight, I wondered in my head why there wasn't a Sleeping Beauty attraction. She's one of the few princesses without representation in that aspect! (besides her castle in DL lol).
> 
> Then it hit me....imagine seeing this in either DL or WDW:
> 
> 
> 
> _*The Adventures Of Sleeping Beauty!*_ - travel as Aurora (a la' _Snow White's Scary Adventures_) throughout her trials and tribulations against the evil Maleficent, who has put a _dreadful_ curse upon the destined Princess!
> 
> 
> The whole ride is just sitting in the dark..........because it's her journey of when she slept after poking her finger on the spindle. Thrilling, right?





Watching Spider Man, I can't believe it's so awesome


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> Watching Spider Man, I can't believe it's so awesome



The Amazing Spider-Man with Andrew Garfield?


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> The Amazing Spider-Man with Andrew Garfield?



Uh no XD I mean like the cartoon one on XD, Ultimate Spider Man. But that Spider Man is good too lol


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> Uh no XD I mean like the cartoon one on XD, Ultimate Spider Man. But that Spider Man is good too lol



Oh haha OK. I'v never seen the animated series. I know those it has COULSON! It is voiced by Greg Clark who is in the movies.


----------



## Qmaz246

Ah, another fan girl of Andrew Garfield?


----------



## Orreed

Qmaz246 said:


> Ah, another fan girl of Andrew Garfield?



I really do enjoy the movies because of the fantastic storytelling, characters, and special effects more than how handsome an actor is. Those girls who just like it because of the guys drive me crazy.  But hey, the actors being handsome is nice too. Sorry if this same out harsh, that was not my goal LOL.

P.S. I know Spider-Man is not an Avenger due to licensing problems with Sony, but the picture below relates well.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Oh haha OK. I'v never seen the animated series. I know those it has COULSON! It is voiced by Greg Clark who is in the movies.





Orreed said:


> I really do enjoy the movies because of the fantastic storytelling, characters, and special effects more than how handsome an actor is. Those girls who just like it because of the guys drive me crazy.  But hey, the actors being handsome is nice too. Sorry if this same out harsh, that was not my goal LOL.
> 
> P.S. I know Spider-Man is not an Avenger due to licensing problems with Sony, but the picture below relates well.



 I like that pic


----------



## Silvermist20

I know this is random (hence the name of the thread) but how exactly do you make a trip report? I know, I sound stupid. But I really want to make one!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I know this is random (hence the name of the thread) but how exactly do you make a trip report? I know, I sound stupid. But I really want to make one!



Same question! Can you directly upload pics, because I don't have tumblr/photobucket/whatever


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Same question! Can you directly upload pics, because I don't have tumblr/photobucket/whatever



I don't think so. Which is kind of dumb. But still, do you just like summarize your trip and stuff?


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I don't think so. Which is kind of dumb. But still, do you just like summarize your trip and stuff?



Yeah, then you post it by going to this link
http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=18

I think that's the link lol
Edit: Yes it is XD

Anyways, it's usually more than one post, maybe one post per day. You can add pics of you doing something you're explaining or whatever. 

Hope that helped


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Yeah, then you post it by going to this link
> http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=18
> 
> I think that's the link lol
> Edit: Yes it is XD
> 
> Anyways, it's usually more than one post, maybe one post per day. You can add pics of you doing something you're explaining or whatever.
> 
> Hope that helped



Yeah it did. Thanks! I got inspired by Orreed.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Yeah it did. Thanks! I got inspired by Orreed.



You're welcome  I can't wait for my report!

Soooo any ideas on how to get pics in the thread with no accounts like tumblr and photobucket?


----------



## Silvermist20

For some reason, this song has been getting stuck in my head lately:

Caramelldansen


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> You're welcome  I can't wait for my report!
> 
> Soooo any ideas on how to get pics in the thread with no accounts like tumblr and photobucket?



One of the pictures I put one time was from Facebook. I think the picture has to be on the internet in order to post it.


----------



## Orreed

*Glad I inspired someone  It's a lot of fun making a trip report. 
*Unfortunately you can not upload from your computer. I would suggest signing up for Photobucket. It's free and super easy to use. 
*Another suggestion is before I post I keep all my reports on Google Drive (Mircosoft Word would work just as well.) and type them there so I don't have to do it in one sitting. 
*Another suggestion is keep one page near the beginning to keep as a table of contents. I'm not sure how but you can link posts. 
*Feel free for more questions. I can't wait to read some new TeenDiser reports.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> *Glad I inspired someone  It's a lot of fun making a trip report.
> *Unfortunately you can not upload from your computer. I would suggest signing up for Photobucket. It's free and super easy to use.
> *Another suggestion is before I post I keep all my reports on Google Drive (Mircosoft Word would work just as well.) and type them there so I don't have to do it in one sitting.
> *Another suggestion is keep one page near the beginning to keep as a table of contents. I'm not sure how but you can link posts.
> *Feel free for more questions. I can't wait to read some new TeenDiser reports.



Thanks for the deets


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> *Glad I inspired someone  It's a lot of fun making a trip report.
> *Unfortunately you can not upload from your computer. I would suggest signing up for Photobucket. It's free and super easy to use.
> *Another suggestion is before I post I keep all my reports on Google Drive (Mircosoft Word would work just as well.) and type them there so I don't have to do it in one sitting.
> *Another suggestion is keep one page near the beginning to keep as a table of contents. I'm not sure how but you can link posts.
> *Feel free for more questions. I can't wait to read some new TeenDiser reports.



Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Cinderella8

I must have a Netflix


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 said:


> I must have a Netflix



Netflix is a wonderful thing


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> I must have a Netflix



I heard there isn't really any good movies on it. Or is that Redbox.


----------



## disneygirl520

Silvermist20 said:


> I heard there isn't really any good movies on it. Or is that Redbox.



Probably both 
I just like Netflix for the shows.


----------



## Orreed

I think I'm getting a Netflix this summer!  Probably only the month trail, but it's better than nothing. I have many shows I want to watch...


----------



## Silvermist20

I started my TR!  I might not post it for a while, but I started it on a Google Doc.


----------



## Orreed

Silvermist20 said:


> I started my TR!  I might not post it for a while, but I started it on a Google Doc.



Excited to read it!


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> Excited to read it!



The hardest part for me is trying to remember exactly what happened, especialy since the trip was back in February.


----------



## Orreed

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> The hardest part for me is trying to remember exactly what happened, especialy since the trip was back in February.



Yeah, it can be difficult. I think for me it's trying to make it not sound too listy.


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> Yeah, it can be difficult. I think for me it's trying to make it not sound too listy.



Yeah, for some of the days I have to ask my bro what we did. He like remembers everything. I might make a trip report for my next trip too and that time I'll try to write it during the actual trip.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Yeah, for some of the days I have to ask my bro what we did. He like remembers everything. I might make a trip report for my next trip too and that time I'll try to write it during the actual trip.



Yeah, I'll be like putting important stuff in the Notes on my phone, then putting them on a Doc, and so on from there. 

Random: Anybody have a blind cat? I think one of our kittens is blind


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Random: Anybody have a blind cat? I think one of our kittens is blind



I don't have a cat period.


----------



## BK228

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> I don't have a cat period.



That is the saddest thing I've heard


----------



## Silvermist20

BK228 said:


> That is the saddest thing I've heard



Well, I've never really wanted a cat anyways. I want a bichon frise.




THEY'RE SO CUTE AND FLUFFY!!!!


----------



## StephyDee

Silvermist20 said:


> Well, I've never really wanted a cat anyways. I want a bichon frise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY'RE SO CUTE AND FLUFFY!!!!



Well, even though I'm a cat lover, I can forgive your non-feline-possession status because that dog is GOSH DARN CUTE! 

In other news, I have a cold. Boo.


----------



## Silvermist20

StephyDee said:


> In other news, I have a cold. Boo.



Aw, feel better.


----------



## Cinderella8

StephyDee said:


> Well, even though I'm a cat lover, I can forgive your non-feline-possession status because that dog is GOSH DARN CUTE!
> 
> In other news, I have a cold. Boo.



Aww, get well soon! 

Another random topic thingermabob: One of my kittens was trying to climb me.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Aww, get well soon!
> 
> Another random topic thingermabob: One of my kittens was trying to climb me.



Lol.


----------



## StephyDee

Cinderella8 said:


> Aww, get well soon!
> 
> Another random topic thingermabob: One of my kittens was trying to climb me.





Silvermist20 said:


> Aw, feel better.



Thanks! I actually feel better today! I only have a stuffy nose now, so the sore throat's gone! Sure, I slept for like....11 hrs to do this, but that helped!!! 


And that kitten picture is.....


----------



## Silvermist20

Random: Has anybody ever seen the following two characters in WDW: Peter Pan and Marie.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Random: Has anybody ever seen the following two characters in WDW: Peter Pan and Marie.



Yes Peter Pan, no Marie.

I saw Peter on my first trip when I was seven, and I  had this crown thing with a veil, and I was getting pretty mad at him because he kept putting the veil in my face!


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Yes Peter Pan, no Marie.
> 
> I saw Peter on my first trip when I was seven, and I  had this crown thing with a veil, and I was getting pretty mad at him because he kept putting the veil in my face!



Thanks! But where?
I saw pictures of Marie in  France in Epcot though. Maybe it wasn't there.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Thanks! But where?
> I saw pictures of Marie in  France in Epcot though. Maybe it wasn't there.



Peter was in MK, I'm not entirely sure, but then, that trip was back in 2004. I think maybe Adventureland or Fantasyland


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Peter was in MK, I'm not entirely sure, but then, that trip was back in 2004. I think maybe Adventureland or Fantasyland



OK. I also saw online that he is sometimes in HS.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Lol.



That just made my night XD



StephyDee said:


> Thanks! I actually feel better today! I only have a stuffy nose now, so the sore throat's gone! Sure, I slept for like....11 hrs to do this, but that helped!!!
> 
> 
> And that kitten picture is.....



Yay! 11 hours is long but okay lol



Silvermist20 said:


> Random: Has anybody ever seen the following two characters in WDW: Peter Pan and Marie.






Silvermist20 said:


> Thanks! But where?
> I saw pictures of Marie in  France in Epcot though. Maybe it wasn't there.



We almost always run into Marie, usually in France. No for Peter, but we did see him on a cruise. Just not WDW.


----------



## Silvermist20

Thanks, Cind.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Thanks, Cind.



 More random: My cousins are coming tomorrow, the oldest should be getting a DIS account soon


----------



## Silvermist20

My friend thinks Disney is only for babies. And I'm just like "Oh no it's not!" and told him how there's this website with a whole section for teens and he still thinks it's for babies! Grrrrrrrrrrr!  So someone put like pictures and stuff to prove that Disney is NOT JUST FOR BABIES!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> My friend thinks Disney is only for babies. And I'm just like "Oh no it's not!" and told him how there's this website with a whole section for teens and he still thinks it's for babies! Grrrrrrrrrrr!  So someone put like pictures and stuff to prove that Disney is NOT JUST FOR BABIES!



You go girl XD


----------



## StephyDee

Cinderella8 said:


> Yay! 11 hours is long but okay lol


LOL yes, 11 hrs is A LOT, and I normally never sleep that long, but this cold is brutal....it exhausted me. 



Silvermist20 said:


> My friend thinks Disney is only for babies. And I'm just like "Oh no it's not!" and told him how there's this website with a whole section for teens and he still thinks it's for babies! Grrrrrrrrrrr!  So someone put like pictures and stuff to prove that Disney is NOT JUST FOR BABIES!



Pffft, who needs pictures?! Just show him footage of  TT, EE, RnRC and ToT, and you'll convince him right away.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> My friend thinks Disney is only for babies. And I'm just like "Oh no it's not!" and told him how there's this website with a whole section for teens and he still thinks it's for babies! Grrrrrrrrrrr!  So someone put like pictures and stuff to prove that Disney is NOT JUST FOR BABIES!



Take him to this site! Show him how awesome we are! And mickey mouse! 
8O (that, my friends, was a failed attempt at making a mickey head.)


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Take him to this site! Show him how awesome we are! And mickey mouse!
> 8O (that, my friends, was a failed attempt at making a mickey head.)



I was wondering what that was.  Just put this: 
And even if I did take him to this site, he'd probably still think it's for babies.


----------



## Silvermist20

StephyDee said:


> Pffft, who needs pictures?! Just show him footage of  TT, EE, RnRC and ToT, and you'll convince him right away.



Ok, I'll send them to him. Hehehe....


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> I was wondering what that was.  Just put this:
> And even if I did take him to this site, he'd probably still think it's for babies.



Im on the app, those don't work.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Im on the app, those don't work.



Oh. Ok then....
Hopefully my friend sees the videos of TT, EE, RnRC, and TOT I sent him.


----------



## StephyDee

Silvermist20 said:


> Oh. Ok then....
> Hopefully my friend sees the videos of TT, EE, RnRC, and TOT I sent him.



LOL You know what I always find ironic? the abbreviation for Tower Of Terror is ToT.....picture that as a face. That's the face a lot of people make on that ride.


----------



## Silvermist20

StephyDee said:


> LOL You know what I always find ironic? the abbreviation for Tower Of Terror is ToT.....picture that as a face. That's the face a lot of people make on that ride.



Lol!


----------



## StephyDee

Ignore the fact that Lady Gaga is in this if you want, *but pay attention to the hair.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nN3hgf2sDPo







*THE RAPUNZEL ACTRESSES IN THE PARKS NEED THIS.* *NOW!!!!!*


----------



## Silvermist20

StephyDee said:


> Ignore the fact that Lady Gaga is in this if you want, *but pay attention to the hair.*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nN3hgf2sDPo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE RAPUNZEL ACTRESSES IN THE PARKS NEED THIS.* *NOW!!!!!*



Yeah! That would be awesome!


----------



## bayla89

Random:: I was eating yogurt while reading this ( yay for multitasking!!) and I spilt the yogurt,  like, 5 times!!


----------



## Cinderella8

StephyDee said:


> LOL You know what I always find ironic? the abbreviation for Tower Of Terror is ToT.....picture that as a face. That's the face a lot of people make on that ride.



 I never would have thought of that



bayla89 said:


> Random:: I was eating yogurt while reading this ( yay for multitasking!!) and I spilt the yogurt,  like, 5 times!!



I LUF YOGURT!! What kind of yogurt was it  Strawberry is awesome  But peach is blecky.  

That was really random


----------



## Orreed

StephyDee said:
			
		

> LOL You know what I always find ironic? the abbreviation for Tower Of Terror is ToT.....picture that as a face. That's the face a lot of people make on that ride.



That's funny! I always think of todlers or Sonic Tater tots, haha.


----------



## Silvermist20

My friend didn't watch the videos I sent him. And he still thinks DISNEY IS FOR KIDS!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> My friend didn't watch the videos I sent him. And he still thinks DISNEY IS FOR KIDS!





My cousin just joined! Question: If you recommend someone, what do they do? Like they ask for the username of who recommended them? Just curious


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> My cousin just joined! Question: If you recommend someone, what do they do? Like they ask for the username of who recommended them? Just curious



I don't know.


----------



## StephyDee

Silvermist20 said:


> My friend didn't watch the videos I sent him. And he still thinks DISNEY IS FOR KIDS!



HMPH! Well since he didn't even take the time to watch the videos, he's ignorant, and his opinion means nothing. 

You should resend it and tell him it's this cool ride at Universal. Let him watch it, and if he likes it, tell him "WELL YOU CAN'T RIDE IT! IT'S IN DISNEY! A PLACE FOR *BABIES!!!!!!*" Hopefully that'll get the point across.


----------



## IndigoFaith

One of my little sisters is being terribly annoying.


----------



## Silvermist20

StephyDee said:


> HMPH! Well since he didn't even take the time to watch the videos, he's ignorant, and his opinion means nothing. :yes:
> 
> You should resend it and tell him it's this cool ride at Universal. Let him watch it, and if he likes it, tell him "WELL YOU CAN'T RIDE IT! IT'S IN DISNEY! A PLACE FOR *BABIES!!!!!!*" Hopefully that'll get the point across.



You got that right. 

Ok, I'll try that. He still probably won't watch it but it's worth a shot. Hehehe...


----------



## StephyDee

Silvermist20 said:


> You got that right.
> 
> Ok, I'll try that. He still probably won't watch it but it's worth a shot. Hehehe...



lol if this doesn't work with him, then he's a hopeless case. That or he's in serious denial that deep inside he loves Disney as much as the rest of us.


----------



## Silvermist20

StephyDee said:


> lol if this doesn't work with him, then he's a hopeless case. That or he's in serious denial that deep inside he loves Disney as much as the rest of us.



I just sent a video of RnRC to him and said it was from Universal like you said. Mwahahaha!
P.S. Where did you get the you are most like Minnie Mouse thing in your signature from?


----------



## StephyDee

Silvermist20 said:


> I just sent a video of RnRC to him and said it was from Universal like you said. Mwahahaha!
> P.S. Where did you get the you are most like Minnie Mouse thing in your signature from?



I got it from this quiz online that was asking what Disney character you were most like. The original quiz was deleted, but another one popped up, but with lower quality pics. Lemme find the links to some and edit them in here when I find them. 

Random note. I was just posting in a thread that was rather 'inappropriate' that was deleted, and I get that and respect it 100%, but man, I had the BEST snarky reply to it, and as soon as I posted it, they took the thread down. Comedic gold opportunity = lost. 

*EDIT:* Alriiiiiiight! I found a whole bunch. As far as I can remember, these are all of them. If there are others and someone knows where they are, please feel free to add.


----------



## Silvermist20

StephyDee said:


> I got it from this quiz online that was asking what Disney character you were most like. The original quiz was deleted, but another one popped up, but with lower quality pics. Lemme find the links to some and edit them in here when I find them.
> 
> Random note. I was just posting in a thread that was rather 'inappropriate' that was deleted, and I get that and respect it 100%, but man, I had the BEST snarky reply to it, and as soon as I posted it, they took the thread down. Comedic gold opportunity = lost.
> 
> *EDIT:* Alriiiiiiight! I found a whole bunch. As far as I can remember, these are all of them. If there are others and someone knows where they are, please feel free to add.



I think I found the quiz.


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Silvermist20

DONALD ATTACK!!!


----------



## BK228

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> DONALD ATTACK!!!
> http://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.phphttp://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons.php



Oh goodness gracious!


----------



## bayla89

Cinderella8 said:


> I never would have thought of that
> 
> I LUF YOGURT!! What kind of yogurt was it  Strawberry is awesome  But peach is blecky.
> 
> That was really random


Lol it WAS strawberry!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Orreed

My friend is going to summer camp this week so she let me borrow Sims 2.

I am so addicted to that game now....


----------



## StephyDee

Orreed said:


> My friend is going to summer camp this week so she let me borrow Sims 2.
> 
> I am so addicted to that game now....





I* love* the sims franchise. Like I'm not even kidding. I even made Sims 2 machinima back in the day on youtube!


----------



## BK228

I am spending my Saturday night on Youtube listening to Disney songs sung in different languages. I particularly like Phil Colin's recording of Strangers Like Me sung in French.


----------



## Orreed

StephyDee said:
			
		

> I love the sims franchise. Like I'm not even kidding. I even made Sims 2 machinima back in the day on youtube!



Oh wow that's cool! It's so awesome, to the point where it's one am while playing and you didn't know, haha.


----------



## Orreed

Oh goodness, I had the biggest geek fandom crossover dream last night. I met Joss Whedon at Universal Orlando Wizarding World of Harry Potter.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Hogwarts RP is so popular! I feel special XD   

But really, I turn my back for 1.5 days and it gains eight pages


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> The Hogwarts RP is so popular! I feel special XD
> 
> But really, I turn my back for 1.5 days and it gains eight pages



I know! 11 pages now! Actually, i think it's more! It gets hard reading all of it, and monitoring, but it sure is fun!


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> I know! 11 pages now! Actually, i think it's more! It gets hard reading all of it, and monitoring, but it sure is fun!



 Yup! And plotting is fun, too


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Yup! And plotting is fun, too



Oh no, the jealousy is coming!


----------



## StephyDee

Cinderella8 said:


> The Hogwarts RP is so popular! I feel special XD
> 
> But really, I turn my back for 1.5 days and it gains eight pages



Pfft, that's nothing! When I used to be majorly obsessed with Glee (I still love it, but more maturely now LOL), I'd frequent the forums on one of the fansites, and at times one of the threads on there would gain 20-30 pages _overnight_! If something huge happened on the show, you could easily double that with posts of people flailing all over the place. 



In other news, I'm half debating on drawing a t-shirt design making all the princesses look *bad@$$*.


----------



## Silvermist20

BTW Cind, what did you use to make your profile pic?


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> The Hogwarts RP is so popular! I feel special XD
> 
> But really, I turn my back for 1.5 days and it gains eight pages



I always have trouble keeping up! They do go so fast.


----------



## Doodle98

StephyDee said:


> Pfft, that's nothing! When I used to be majorly obsessed with Glee (I still love it, but more maturely now LOL), I'd frequent the forums on one of the fansites, and at times one of the threads on there would gain 20-30 pages overnight! If something huge happened on the show, you could easily double that with posts of people flailing all over the place.
> 
> In other news, I'm half debating on drawing a t-shirt design making all the princesses look bad@$$.



Do it. Now. And send a shirt to me. Thats awesome.


----------



## StephyDee

Doodle98 said:


> Do it. Now. And send a shirt to me. Thats awesome.



LOL thanks! I just gotta think of an awesome catchphrase to go with it. Something that gives you the same feeling you get when you hear_ "Princesses Just Do It Better..."_ or something like that. They'd be looking fierce, like how Mickey looks fierce when he's in Star Wars form. 

Speaking of, this made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Doodle98

StephyDee said:


> LOL thanks! I just gotta think of an awesome catchphrase to go with it. Something that gives you the same feeling you get when you hear "Princesses Just Do It Better..." or something like that. They'd be looking fierce, like how Mickey looks fierce when he's in Star Wars form.
> 
> Speaking of, this made me laugh so hard.



Love it! Wait. I think my whole childhood was just ruined.


----------



## StephyDee

Doodle98 said:


> Love it! Wait. I think my whole childhood was just ruined.



 Well to stop that (because I had that problem too lol), just think of Mickey cosplaying as Luke and Minnie as Leia. So in PRETEND they're siblings, but in real life they're endgame.


----------



## Doodle98

StephyDee said:


> Well to stop that (because I had that problem too lol), just think of Mickey cosplaying as Luke and Minnie as Leia. So in PRETEND they're siblings, but in real life they're endgame.



Okay i feel better now. Lol.


----------



## IndigoFaith

StephyDee said:


> I* love* the sims franchise. Like I'm not even kidding. I even made Sims 2 machinima back in the day on youtube!



I'm in love with the sims series. I have Sims 3 right now.  The sims is the perfect video game for me, because I love stories and creativity.  I can play it for hours.


----------



## Cinderella8

I have Sims Freeplay on my phone, it is _so_ much fun! My sister has it on the iPad, all she does is makes her Sims get eaten by a plant monster she grew


----------



## technicolordolphin

Cinderella8 said:


> I have Sims Freeplay on my phone, it is _so_ much fun! My sister has it on the iPad, all she does is makes her Sims get eaten by a plant monster she grew



I have that on my Kindle and I'm addicted O_O


----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## IndigoFaith

Wow.  Glad to see I'm not the only simmer on Disboards.


----------



## Turbanator

IndigoFaith said:


> Wow.  Glad to see I'm not the only simmer on Disboards.



ha ha me too


----------



## 1000HappyWishes

I could play Sims for hours. I own Sims 3 but I prefer 2 in all honesty.


----------



## Orreed

The Teen Disers have great tastes 
Veronaville is my favorite city. How about you guys?


----------



## IndigoFaith

Orreed said:


> The Teen Disers have great tastes
> Veronaville is my favorite city. How about you guys?



In Sims 2 it's Pleasantview.  Veronaville is cool too.  In fact, I even liked Strangetown a little. In Sims 3 my fave town is Sunset Valley, though I really love Twinbrook too.  I guess that's a hard question for me.


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> The Teen Disers have great tastes
> Veronaville is my favorite city. How about you guys?



Sadly, I don't play Sims.


----------



## StephyDee

Orreed said:


> The Teen Disers have great tastes
> Veronaville is my favorite city. How about you guys?



In Sims 2? Veronaville as well! In Sims 3? It's a tie between Monte Vista and Sunlit Tides.


----------



## Silvermist20

Random: Who's excited for Monsters University next week?


----------



## BK228

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Random: Who's excited for Monsters University next week?



*Raises hand*


----------



## 1000HappyWishes

Silvermist20 said:


> Random: Who's excited for Monsters University next week?



I am so ridiculously excited for this movie, it isn't even funny. Do you think my local theater will let me wear my Sully slippers?


----------



## Silvermist20

I found a whole list of the Fraternities and Sororities from the movie. I would want to be with Slugma Slugma Kappa (EEK). What are your opinions? Here's the link: Meet the Fraternities and Sororities from Pixar's 'Monsters University'


----------



## Silvermist20

1000HappyWishes said:


> I am so ridiculously excited for this movie, it isn't even funny. Do you think my local theater will let me wear my Sully slippers?



Probably not.


----------



## 1000HappyWishes

Silvermist20 said:


> Probably not.



Then my Randall hat? Maybe a I should make a shirt with one of Sororities on it and wear it...


----------



## Silvermist20

1000HappyWishes said:


> Then my Randall hat? Maybe a I should make a shirt with one of Sororities on it and wear it...



That would actually be a pretty good idea.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I found a whole list of the Fraternities and Sororities from the movie. I would want to be with Slugma Slugma Kappa (EEK). What are your opinions? Here's the link: Meet the Fraternities and Sororities from Pixar's 'Monsters University'



I agree with the Slugma Slugma Kappa but how is that EEK?


----------



## Doodle98

Hss or eek for meee!


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> I agree with the Slugma Slugma Kappa but how is that EEK?



The greek letter sigma looks kind of like an E. Go Wikipedia "greek alphabet" and you'll see it.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> The greek letter sigma looks kind of like an E. Go Wikipedia "greek alphabet" and you'll see it.



Ooooooh


----------



## 1000HappyWishes

This movie is just going to be amazing. Pixar may take its sweet time with their films, but they are sure worth it when they're finally released!


----------



## Doodle98

Has anyone seen Lindsey Sterling or Pentatonix? This song they made together is awesome. Its based off of the song Radioactive.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=aE2GCa-_nyU


----------



## 1000HappyWishes

Imagine Dragons have sooooo many better songs than just It's Time and Radioactive. I hate it when people think they are so big fans and it's like "You know two songs. Stahp." Like, it makes my blood boil, I'm that bothered by it!

Anyway, enough on my rant! That song you the PP has the link to is actually really good!


----------



## StephyDee

1000HappyWishes said:


> Imagine Dragons have sooooo many better songs than just It's Time and Radioactive. I hate it when people think they are so big fans and it's like "You know two songs. Stahp." Like, it makes my blood boil, I'm that bothered by it!
> 
> Anyway, enough on my rant! That song you the PP has the link to is actually really good!



FWIW, my favorite songs from Imagine Dragons are "My Fault" and "Every Night". I tend to repeat those a lot.


----------



## Silvermist20

And I'm reading all this talk about Imagine Dragons and I'm just like "I love One Direction!"


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> And I'm reading all this talk about Imagine Dragons and I'm just like "I love One Direction!"



XD I'll be honest the only Imagine Dragons song I know is Radioactive but I love it


----------



## Cinderella8

the pic i'm posting is an experiment so it may not show up


----------



## Cinderella8

Yay it worked!


----------



## 1000HappyWishes

I don't mind that people only know Radioactive or It's Time, I just don't like it when they only know those songs and say they're *huge* fans. 

On another note, does anyone here watch Hannibal?


----------



## Cinderella8

1000HappyWishes said:


> I don't mind that people only know Radioactive or It's Time, I just don't like it when they only know those songs and say they're *huge* fans.
> 
> On another note, does anyone here watch Hannibal?



I completely agree 

No idea what that is


----------



## Doodle98

1000HappyWishes said:


> I don't mind that people only know Radioactive or It's Time, I just don't like it when they only know those songs and say they're *huge* fans.
> 
> On another note, does anyone here watch Hannibal?



Yeah, that's really annoying. I just liked that cover of it.


----------



## 1000HappyWishes

Cinderella8 said:


> I completely agree
> 
> No idea what that is



It's a television show. I find it quite good, though it's a little...um. Gory, I suppose is the word for it.


----------



## StephyDee

Random: I'm excited about Kingdom Hearts III finally being in development!


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> the pic i'm posting is an experiment so it may not show up



The pictures not showing up for me.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> The pictures not showing up for me.



Yeah it isn't showing up on my phone... Were you on a phone or computer? *facedesk* I love typing that *facedesk*


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Yeah it isn't showing up on my phone... Were you on a phone or computer? *facedesk* I love typing that *facedesk*



Computer *facedesk* yeah, you're right it is fun to type! *facedesk* *facedesk* I could do this all day! (I'm not even being sarcastic) *facedesk* *facedesk* *facedesk* *facedesk*


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Computer *facedesk* yeah, you're right it is fun to type! *facedesk* *facedesk* I could do this all day! (I'm not even being sarcastic) *facedesk* *facedesk* *facedesk* *facedesk*



 Our area is in red on the weather channel map  

Random time: My sister is using the arm of a chair and a blanket as a horse and saddle...

Mom: Is this a horse? Or is it furniture?
Sister: It's furniture. And a blanket.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Our area is in red on the weather channel map
> 
> Random time: My sister is using the arm of a chair and a blanket as a horse and saddle...
> 
> Mom: Is this a horse? Or is it furniture?
> Sister: It's furniture. And a blanket.



Lol.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Lol.



Now we're debating what the answer to that Guess That Disney Whatever was

1. Red
2. Gives advice
3. Is a guardian

I think Sebastian, so far answers have been

Huntsmen
Fauna
Jacques
The Incredibles
Tantor from Tarzan
Iron Man 

We're scrolling through our DVR XD


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Now we're debating what the answer to that Guess That Disney Whatever was
> 
> 1. Red
> 2. Gives advice
> 3. Is a guardian
> 
> I think Sebastian, so far answers have been
> 
> Huntsmen
> Fauna
> Jacques
> The Incredibles
> Tantor from Tarzan
> Iron Man
> 
> We're scrolling through our DVR XD



Don't forget mushu!


----------



## BK228

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Don't forget mushu!



The most logical answers are definitely Sebastien & Mushu.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Don't forget mushu!





BK228 said:


> The most logical answers are definitely Sebastien & Mushu.



Well, Primrosepower, the maker of the riddle, said it wasn't Mushu, which was my first guess


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Well, Primrosepower, the maker of the riddle, said it wasn't Mushu, which was my first guess



Was there an answer to it?


----------



## BK228

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Was there an answer to it?



I don't think she ever did answer it.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Was there an answer to it?



She went inactive so we never found out *bum bum BUM*


----------



## BK228

I must say that I'm kinda making up Professor Linus's “changes" as I go.....


----------



## Doodle98

cinderella8 said:


> she went inactive so we never found out *bum bum bum*



noooooooooooooooooooooooioooooooooooooooooooooiioioiioooooo!


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooioooooooooooooooooooooiioioiioooooo!



I know, it's like gonna haunt me forever


----------



## Doodle98

BK228 said:


> I must say that I'm kinda making up Professor Linus's “changes" as I go.....



Lol. Just so you know, i give you permission to try and hurt Gab in the rp.


----------



## BK228

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Lol. Just so you know, i give you permission to try and hurt Gab in the rp.



I don't want to hurt her!! That'd be awful!


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Lol. Just so you know, i give you permission to try and hurt Gab in the rp.



same for cindy because i dont really care too much for her, vanessa's my new fave XD


----------



## Doodle98

BK228 said:


> I don't want to hurt her!! That'd be awful!



Not like that, for someone to TRY. Maybe. At some point.


----------



## BK228

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> same for cindy because i dont really care too much for her, vanessa's my new fave XD



Vanessa is awesome!!! Would she be at all interested in teaming up with Linus?


----------



## Cinderella8

BK228 said:


> Vanessa is awesome!!! Would she be at all interested in teaming up with Linus?



*speaks to vanessa* Yes


----------



## Doodle98

BK228 said:


> Vanessa is awesome!!! Would she be at all interested in teaming up with Linus?



What if Gab teamed up with him so he wouldn't hurt Jackson?


----------



## BK228

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> *speaks to vanessa* Yes



This made me laugh so much. I don't know why I asked if Vanessa wanted to. I should've just asked you. XD


----------



## BK228

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> What if Gab teamed up with him so he wouldn't hurt Jackson?



What do you mean??? Like a trade?


----------



## Doodle98

BK228 said:


> What do you mean??? Like a trade?



Like she finds out he is under the curse, and doesn't want him to continue, so she does what he says so Jackson doesn't have to. So yeah, sorta like a trade.


----------



## BK228

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Like she finds out he is under the curse, and doesn't want him to continue, so she does what he says so Jackson doesn't have to. So yeah, sorta like a trade.



That could possibly work


----------



## Silvermist20

Random potatoes passing through!


----------



## StephyDee

Silvermist20 said:


> Random potatoes passing through!
> **HUGE POTATO WALL**



 *OMG!* *falls out of chair*


----------



## Silvermist20

Random cupcakes!


----------



## StephyDee

Silvermist20 said:


> Random cupcakes!
> **HUGE CUPCAKE WALL**



 *OMG!* *falls out of ch-waaaaiiiit a second............_YUM!_ *


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Silvermist20

GAH! My profile pic isn't showing up!


----------



## BK228

Got that stuck in my head now.


----------



## StephyDee

Silvermist20 said:


>



I remember seeing these a while ago. My faves were Cinderella's, Ariel's, and Belle's. 


Random: remember the shirt design drawing idea I was rambling about? Here's a part of a sketch for the Ariel portion.


----------



## Cinderella8

BK228 said:


> This made me laugh so much. I don't know why I asked if Vanessa wanted to. I should've just asked you. XD



*looks at vanessa* they didn't mean that.

XD


----------



## Silvermist20

StephyDee said:


> I remember seeing these a while ago. My faves were Cinderella's, Ariel's, and Belle's.
> 
> 
> Random: remember the shirt design drawing idea I was rambling about? Here's a part of a sketch for the Ariel portion.



Cool


----------



## Cinderella8

Ugh I turn my back for three hours and Collins gains like three pages -.-


----------



## jessidoll

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Ugh I turn my back for three hours and Collins gains like three pages -.-



Haha! That happens real easy. Ever tried being off a Roleplay for a month or so and come back? Wow.


----------



## Cinderella8

jessidoll said:


> Haha! That happens real easy. Ever tried being off a Roleplay for a month or so and come back? Wow.



Oh wow. I'm going to be gone for around a week in late July/early August, I'm a little afraid what I'll come back to XD I'll be on and off, but we'll be at the awful blecky burning annoying dirty disgusting boring tiring State Fair -.-


----------



## jessidoll

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Oh wow. I'm going to be gone for around a week in late July/early August, I'm a little afraid what I'll come back to XD I'll be on and off, but we'll be at the awful blecky burning annoying dirty disgusting boring tiring State Fair -.-



That sounds absolutely horrible! Hopefully you won't miss much, as long as you are on and off. I'm at the beach right now on vacation and come and go so I don't miss TOO much.


----------



## Zooshoveller

Elephants do not like to be put in time out.


----------



## Cinderella8

jessidoll said:


> That sounds absolutely horrible! Hopefully you won't miss much, as long as you are on and off. I'm at the beach right now on vacation and come and go so I don't miss TOO much.



LUCKY!!!



Zooshoveller said:


> Elephants do not like to be put in time out.



Say whaaa?


----------



## jessidoll

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> LUCKY!!!
> 
> Say whaaa?



I know! I love Florida, but being so close to Disney World and not going is killing me! September better come fast.


----------



## Silvermist20

jessidoll said:


> I know! I love Florida, but being so close to Disney World and not going is killing me! September better come fast.



I'm going to WDW in September! WHY WON'T IT COME FASTER!!!
P.S. MY PROFILE PIC WON'T SHOW UP! GRRRR!


----------



## jessidoll

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> I'm going to WDW in September! WHY WON'T IT COME FASTER!!!
> P.S. MY PROFILE PIC WON'T SHOW UP! GRRRR!



I know! September keeps getting further and FURTHER away!
P.S. Sorry about your profile pic!


----------



## StephyDee

Silvermist20 said:


> I'm going to WDW in September! WHY WON'T IT COME FASTER!!!
> P.S. MY PROFILE PIC WON'T SHOW UP! GRRRR!



What site does your profile pic come from? Or did you upload it here?


----------



## Silvermist20

StephyDee said:


> What site does your profile pic come from? Or did you upload it here?



I uploaded it.


----------



## bayla89

Random: I have finals tomorrow (BLEH) I should be studying XD Anyone else have finals?


----------



## IndigoFaith

Cinderella8 said:


> Ugh I turn my back for three hours and Collins gains like three pages -.-



I know.  And then one has to catch up.


----------



## Silvermist20

bayla89 said:


> Random: I have finals tomorrow (BLEH) I should be studying XD Anyone else have finals?



I had finals Monday, yesterday, and today. I have them again next Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## StephyDee

Silvermist20 said:


> I uploaded it.



Huh, well your profile pic works right now, but I guess the site's being weird if the pic ends up not working. If it was from a different site I would've suggested a different one. Nice pic though.


----------



## Silvermist20

StephyDee said:


> Huh, well your profile pic works right now, but I guess the site's being weird if the pic ends up not working. If it was from a different site I would've suggested a different one. Nice pic though.



Thanks! And all I did was reupload it.


----------



## Orreed

That's crazy some of you still have school


----------



## Doodle98

My last final is tomorrow morning.


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> My last final is tomorrow morning.



Good Luck!!


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Good Luck!!



Thank you iron man!


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Thank you iron man!



Male=man

and

Fe=iron

so

Female=Iron Man


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Male=man
> 
> and
> 
> Fe=iron
> 
> so
> 
> Female=Iron Man



Oh my god. Everything is so clear now. Iron man (tony stark) is . . . A girl!


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> My last final is tomorrow morning.



A little late but good luck!



Silvermist20 said:


> Male=man
> 
> and
> 
> Fe=iron
> 
> so
> 
> Female=Iron Man





Doodle98 said:


> Oh my god. Everything is so clear now. Iron man (tony stark) is . . . A girl!



... I think my universe just exploded.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> A little late but good luck!
> 
> ... I think my universe just exploded.



Thanks! Just took it, now officially on summer break! My guinea pigs are talking right now.


----------



## Orreed

That's clever about Iron Man 

Yay for summer. I am currently sitting in summer school speech class :/ It's worth it though, so I only have two weeks instead of a semester.


----------



## BK228

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Thanks! Just took it, now officially on summer break! My guinea pigs are talking right now.



I had a Guinea pig named Tinkerbell


----------



## Doodle98

BK228 said:


> I had a Guinea pig named Tinkerbell



My piggie's names are Scooter and Bean


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Thanks! Just took it, now officially on summer break! My guinea pigs are talking right now.



Yay! I THINK I had a guinea pig or hamster once... Maybe lol idk


----------



## Orreed

I would name a hamster Hamlet. I'd name a guiena pig Ginny Weasly


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> I would name a hamster Hamlet. I'd name a guiena pig Ginny Weasly



Both of my piggies are boys. I decided to name then after muppets, but lesser known ones.


----------



## StephyDee

Doodle98 said:


> Oh my god. Everything is so clear now. Iron man (tony stark) is . . . A girl!



 This is more shocking than finding out Samus in "Metroid" was really a woman!


----------



## Orreed

Well if you'v seen Iron Man 3, the suite can kinda live on its own. Maybe, the suit kinda can live on its own. Maybe Tony's a boy and the suit is a girl? Like how most boasts are named after girls. 

I love the Muppets! @doodle98


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> Well if you'v seen Iron Man 3, the suite can kinda live on its own. Maybe, the suit kinda can live on its own. Maybe Tony's a boy and the suit is a girl? Like how most boasts are named after girls.
> 
> I love the Muppets! @doodle98



MUPPET ATTACK!!!!


----------



## Orreed

This Muppet video is golden....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgbNymZ7vqY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## IndigoFaith

Run for your life!  Every teen for herself!  Muppets attacking!


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> This Muppet video is golden....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgbNymZ7vqY&feature=youtube_gdata_player



I don't even want to watch that because this kid that's in 2 of my classes is WAAAAY too obsessed with that song.


----------



## Cinderella8

We just made microwave s'mores using JUMBO marshmallows... We saw the marshmallow expand I thought it'd blow up


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> This Muppet video is golden....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgbNymZ7vqY&feature=youtube_gdata_player



I've seen that. I freaking love it!


----------



## Orreed

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> I don't even want to watch that because this kid that's in 2 of my classes is WAAAAY too obsessed with that song.



The original or Muppets? I can't ever look at the Beatles the same after my friends obbesion....

Glad you like it Doode98


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> The original or Muppets? I can't ever look at the Beatles the same after my friends obbesion....
> 
> Glad you like it Doode98



Bohemian Rhapsody is not a Beatles song. It's by Queen, a rock band from the 70s and 80s.

I don't have an obsession over the song, but I love the band.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Bohemian Rhapsody is not a Beatles song. It's by Queen, a rock band from the 70s and 80s.
> 
> I don't have an obsession over the song, but I love the band.



I knew that Bohemian Rhapsody was by Queen. I'm just saying Sliv doesn't like it because of a friend and I can't look at Beatles the same because of a friend.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> I knew that Bohemian Rhapsody was by Queen. I'm just saying Sliv doesn't like it because of a friend and I can't look at Beatles the same because of a friend.



Oh, okay. I didn't understand, sorry


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

Why do I pad charges stop working after 3 months


----------



## Silvermist20

UNICORN ATTACK!


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> UNICORN ATTACK!



I approve of this unicorn attack.


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> I approve of this unicorn attack.



I second that statement.


----------



## BK228

Orreed said:


> I second that statement.


I have never been a very big fan of unicorns....


----------



## Orreed

BK228 said:
			
		

> I have never been a very big fan of unicorns....



Really? But... IT'S SO FLUFFY I'M GONNA DIE!  Don't worry, I feel the same way about monkeys.


----------



## BK228

Orreed said:
			
		

> Really? But... IT'S SO FLUFFY I'M GONNA DIE!  Don't worry, I feel the same way about monkeys.



I don't really like animals in general. Except cats. I love cats


----------



## jessidoll

I just got back from a One Direction concert so my throat is hurting, my ears are ringing but I literally haven't stopped smiling all night.


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> I just got back from a One Direction concert so my throat is hurting, my ears are ringing but I literally haven't stopped smiling all night.



My friend is sooooo jealous of you right now! As am I.


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> My friend is sooooo jealous of you right now! As am I.



Haha! I would be too if I didn't go, not to be mean. But it was amazing! I could talk all night about the concert.


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Haha! I would be too if I didn't go, not to be mean. But it was amazing! I could talk all night about the concert.



Who is stopping you??


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Who is stopping you??



Idk but this concert was seriously amazing.

The opening act, 5 Seconds Of Summer, was incredible! I was dancing and screaming like an idiot but I don't care, they were great. They can play their instruments great and they spoke to us and overall they just seem like a great band. Then they left and my mom went to by me souvenirs so I was sitting there alone when they started playing random music and I was dancing with the girl next to me and it was hilarious and I was having a blast. And the boys hadn't even come out yet.


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Idk but this concert was seriously amazing.
> 
> The opening act, 5 Seconds Of Summer, was incredible! I was dancing and screaming like an idiot but I don't care, they were great. They can play their instruments great and they spoke to us and overall they just seem like a great band. Then they left and my mom went to by me souvenirs so I was sitting there alone when they started playing random music and I was dancing with the girl next to me and it was hilarious and I was having a blast. And the boys hadn't even come out yet.



Haha that is so amazing!!! So jealous! I'm glad you had a good time! From one directioner to another (a boy directioner lol).


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Haha that is so amazing!!! So jealous! I'm glad you had a good time! From one directioner to another (a boy directioner lol).



Thanks! I hope one day you get to go to one of the boy's concerts because every directioner deserves to see our boys. I was joking around with my best friend and told her the next time we went to the arena for a concert it would be my own concert haha!


----------



## Silvermist20

Hello there! I am Silvermist20 here! What's up Disney addicts? Well, byeeeeee!


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

Tommrow mike and I would have been married for 2 years


----------



## Doodle98

That awkward moment when you realize Disney has two different characters named Chip.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> That awkward moment when you realize Disney has two different characters named Chip.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> That awkward moment when you realize Disney has two different characters named Chip.



I am going to think about that all day now.

My iPhone won't connect to our Internet!

First world problems


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> I am going to think about that all day now.
> 
> My iPhone won't connect to our Internet!
> 
> First world problems



Speaking of first world problems, I WANTED THE WHITE iPHONE INSTEAD OF BLACK! (I don't actually have an iphone)


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Speaking of first world problems, I WANTED THE WHITE iPHONE INSTEAD OF BLACK! (I don't actually have an iphone)



XD I wanted the black but got the white, now I like the white


----------



## Cinderella8

The following pic is *bum bum BUM* an experiment! If anyone can't see it please say so


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> The following pic is *bum bum BUM* an experiment! If anyone can't see it please say so



What the heck is that?


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> What the heck is that?



That would be the Dauntless symbol from the book Divergent. I take you can see it?


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> That would be the Dauntless symbol from the book Divergent. I take you can see it?



No, I can. MY BRAIN HATCHED AN IDEA! We should have the Ramdom Family! I got the idea from Wings' signature. Ok, so I'll be the mom. Cind, you'll be the daughter. Who else is there?


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> No, I can. MY BRAIN HATCHED AN IDEA! We should have the Ramdom Family! I got the idea from Wings' signature. Ok, so I'll be the mom. Cind, you'll be the daughter. Who else is there?



Me? Maybe?


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> No, I can. MY BRAIN HATCHED AN IDEA! We should have the Ramdom Family! I got the idea from Wings' signature. Ok, so I'll be the mom. Cind, you'll be the daughter. Who else is there?





Doodle98 said:


> Me? Maybe?



lol Silvermist you amaze me  Oh btw little talk is playing XD


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Me? Maybe?



Oh yeah! Doodle, you'll be the grandma. (unless you're a boy. then you'll be the dad.)


----------



## Cinderella8

wait what did wings' signature have to do with it? *opens up signature*

EDIT Oh now I see it


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Oh yeah! Doodle, you'll be the grandma. (unless you're a boy. then you'll be the dad.)



I'm a girl, my name's Bri. You can call me that, or doodle, whatevs. I get to be an old lady! I'm going to adopt tons of cats!


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> I'm a girl, my name's Bri. You can call me that, or doodle, whatevs. I get to be an old lady! I'm going to adopt tons of cats!



Okay random but:

Anyone seen the commercial for some cell phone company (can't remember who) with the guy and the preschool or kindergarten kids talking about speed, and the guy asks how to make grandma faster

kid: tape a cheetah to her back!

random...


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Okay random but:
> 
> Anyone seen the commercial for some cell phone company (can't remember who) with the guy and the preschool or kindergarten kids talking about speed, and the guy asks how to make grandma faster
> 
> kid: tape a cheetah to her back!
> 
> random...



I didn't see that one but I love the one where he's with the kids, and a little girl wanted a machine to turn her brother into a puppy, so she can go to show and tell an say here's my puppy brother!
And the infinity times infinity one! Luv it!


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> I didn't see that one but I love the one where he's with the kids, and a little girl wanted a machine to turn her brother into a puppy, so she can go to show and tell an say here's my puppy brother!
> And the infinity times infinity one! Luv it!



lol we were talking about the infinity one at softball last night, we were all talking at once, it sounded weird XD On the topic of practice last night: A) My friend's dad is the WORST ump ever  B) I have a video of them dancing in the dugout, it's awesome, then my coach (also my neighbor) got a vid and snapchatted it


----------



## Silvermist20

I saw Monsters University today!!


----------



## Orreed

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> I saw Monsters University today!!



How was it?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

My birthday is Thursday looking forward to that


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> How was it?



It was pretty good. I was actually surprised that the theater wasn't filled, being that it premired yesterday. Of course I saw it in the morning so that might be why.


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

Time goes by way to fast


----------



## Orreed

Silvermist20 said:


> It was pretty good. I was actually surprised that the theater wasn't filled, being that it premired yesterday. Of course I saw it in the morning so that might be why.



Yeah that is surprising. I'm excited to see it, although I'll probably wait for the Red Box release.


----------



## Cinderella8

I am SOOO excited, for my birthday we're going to the American Girl store!! And I'm gonna have a PARTAY!!! Well a family party but still a PARTAY!!!


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

Cinderella8 said:


> I am SOOO excited, for my birthday we're going to the American Girl store!! And I'm gonna have a PARTAY!!! Well a family party but still a PARTAY!!!



When is it mine is June 27


----------



## Cinderella8

tinkerbellandeeyor said:


> When is it mine is June 27



August 9  lol your b-day is the day before I can take out my earrings


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

Cinderella8 said:


> August 9  lol your b-day is the day before I can take out my earrings



Are you excited about changing your earrings


----------



## Cinderella8

tinkerbellandeeyor said:


> Are you excited about changing your earrings



Totally! I can't wait to get some I've seen at Disney, sparkly blue Mickey heads


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Totally! I can't wait to get some I've seen at Disney, sparkly blue Mickey heads



I have these dangley  ones that look like Minnie Mouse. I might have some more Disney ones somewhere.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I have these dangley  ones that look like Minnie Mouse. I might have some more Disney ones somewhere.



**gasp** Lucky 

bowtie guy

 

8


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> **gasp** Lucky
> 
> bowtie guy
> 
> 
> 
> 8



Violin guy


----------



## Cinderella8

wizard 

Oh Silv I don't know if you saw, I replied to SOD


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> wizard
> 
> Oh Silv I don't know if you saw, I replied to SOD



Was it something with Adrien or Ava?


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Was it something with Adrien or Ava?



*both*

i really wanna see what that looks like

EDIT: AWESOME!! XD


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> *both*
> 
> i really wanna see what that looks like
> 
> EDIT: AWESOME!! XD



Was it your last post? Because it only said something about Ava.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Was it your last post? Because it only said something about Ava.



lol I have no idea now xP 

Last tournament game today (if we lose) wish me luck! We're gonna need it **facedesk**

Oh and the sound is broken on my laptop and iTunes is glitching.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> lol I have no idea now xP
> 
> Last tournament game today (if we lose) wish me luck! We're gonna need it **facedesk**
> 
> Oh and the sound is broken on my laptop and iTunes is glitching.



*Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> lol I have no idea now xP
> 
> Last tournament game today (if we lose) wish me luck! We're gonna need it **facedesk**
> 
> Oh and the sound is broken on my laptop and iTunes is glitching.



Break a leg!


----------



## BK228

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> lol I have no idea now xP
> 
> Last tournament game today (if we lose) wish me luck! We're gonna need it **facedesk**
> 
> Oh and the sound is broken on my laptop and iTunes is glitching.



Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Silvermist20

OMG!


----------



## BK228

I really should be working on my summer English homework. We have to read The Scarlet Letter and Cloud Atlas.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> *Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





Fairywings said:


> Break a leg!





BK228 said:


> Have fun and good luck!



lol We needed the luck. Lost 2-10. Then I got all excited because I thought I'd be back on the clock, then I found out that I have SIX HOURS of basketball today, tomorrow, and Wednesday.

And I hate basketball.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> lol We needed the luck. Lost 2-10. Then I got all excited because I thought I'd be back on the clock, then I found out that I have SIX HOURS of basketball today, tomorrow, and Wednesday.
> 
> And I hate basketball.



OMG same here! I used to play basketball when I was like 7 and since I was always the tallest, they made me start off first and I would always get hit in the nose. Yeah, I'm not the most athletic person around.


----------



## Orreed

So I was talking to my dad on the phone. He's in Anaheim right now. He just drove by Disneyland on Katella Drive and saw the Tower of Terror and Mickey's Fun Wheel.... without me....
Talking to him was so exciting yet painful. Hopefully he'll bring me soon!


----------



## Orreed

Literally watched/listened all the Dis Unplugged 7 in 7 episodes in a day. Such a great series.


----------



## PrincessTess

Orreed said:


> Literally watched/listened all the Dis Unplugged 7 in 7 episodes in a day. Such a great series.



well I know what im gonna do today since im sick..


----------



## Orreed

PrincessTess said:


> well I know what im gonna do today since im sick..



Oh gross! Sending well wishes you feel better!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

BK228 said:


> I really should be working on my summer English homework. We have to read The Scarlet Letter and Cloud Atlas.



I was one of the few in my class to actually like and read Scarlet Letter....haven't read Cloud Atlas. I hate summer English work. That's the reason I dropped honors English.


----------



## BK228

wdwgirl4ever said:
			
		

> I was one of the few in my class to actually like and read Scarlet Letter....haven't read Cloud Atlas. I hate summer English work. That's the reason I dropped honors English.



Scarlet Letter is a bit slow so far, but a good story.


----------



## StephyDee

There was a scorpion just walking around and chillin' with its stinger tail up in the air.....ON MY BASEMENT FLOOR. 

Dude, I don't even live in an area where scorpions live, so this is freaking me out a bit.


----------



## Doodle98

StephyDee said:


> There was a scorpion just walking around and chillin' with its stinger tail up in the air.....ON MY BASEMENT FLOOR.
> 
> Dude, I don't even live in an area where scorpions live, so this is freaking me out a bit.



Aww, make it your pet! Call him mr. Floofikins!


----------



## StephyDee

Doodle98 said:


> Aww, make it your pet! Call him mr. Floofikins!



Should I put a bow on him and paint nail polish on his pincers while I'm at it?


----------



## Zooshoveller

StephyDee said:


> There was a scorpion just walking around and chillin' with its stinger tail up in the air.....ON MY BASEMENT FLOOR.
> 
> Dude, I don't even live in an area where scorpions live, so this is freaking me out a bit.



Scorpions are found throughout the southern states. 

My 8 yo son has a pet Emperor scorpion!


----------



## StephyDee

Zooshoveller said:


> Scorpions are found throughout the southern states.
> 
> My 8 yo son has a pet Emperor scorpion!



Well, I just moved down here a few months ago (originally from NJ), and I guess I traded spider crickets and thousand leggers for scorpions and waterbugs. As someone who has a phobia of many bugs (I'm alright with ladybugs, ants, moths, flies, things of that nature though), I can never win.


----------



## Doodle98

StephyDee said:


> Should I put a bow on him and paint nail polish on his pincers while I'm at it?



Yes. Yes you should.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

BK228 said:


> Scarlet Letter is a bit slow so far, but a good story.



It'll pick up a little after a while. I never actually got to finish it, because I had so much work to do and my teacher didn't make us read it only watch the movie, and the movie got past where I was in the book. I got upset and just decided I'll finish it some other time. It gets better once you start thinking about who the dad may be, and hoping you're right and stuff.



StephyDee said:


> There was a scorpion just walking around and chillin' with its stinger tail up in the air.....ON MY BASEMENT FLOOR.
> 
> Dude, I don't even live in an area where scorpions live, so this is freaking me out a bit.



I'm sorry! I'd freak too.

Also, I love the family guy thing in your sig. Totally digging it. I want it. It's mine now.


----------



## Silvermist20

StephyDee said:


> There was a scorpion just walking around and chillin' with its stinger tail up in the air.....ON MY BASEMENT FLOOR.
> 
> Dude, I don't even live in an area where scorpions live, so this is freaking me out a bit.



I found a beetle walking around while I was watching tv yesterday. It freaked me out once I saw it, especially since I never really see them.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> I found a beetle walking around while I was watching tv yesterday. It freaked me out once I saw it, especially since I never really see them.



Aww! Beetles are so shiny sometimes!


----------



## Doodle98

105 posts later, I realized I had 1000 posts. How do I do that so fast?


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Doodle98

Ahh! I was just thinking of that!


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Doodle98

You like spy duck, don't you silv?


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> You like spy duck, don't you silv?


----------



## Doodle98

Doodle98 said:


> You like spy duck, don't you silv?



Stupid autocorrect. I meant psyduck.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Stupid autocorrect. I meant psyduck.



I know what you meant the answer is still


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> I know what you meant the answer is still



Aww. Why not?


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Aww. Why not?



I don't really know about psyduck. So no. Now, GRUMPY CAT ATTACK!


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> I don't really know about psyduck. So no. Now, GRUMPY CAT ATTACK!



Ahhhh! So much tartar sauce!


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Ahhhh! So much tartar sauce!


----------



## Doodle98

No, Grumpy Cat's name is Tartar Sauce.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> No, Grumpy Cat's name is Tartar Sauce.



I know. I just felt like posting Tartar Sauce. It was supposed to be like a joke, but I guess it wasn't. WAAAH!


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> I know. I just felt like posting Tartar Sauce. It was supposed to be like a joke, but I guess it wasn't. WAAAH!



I knew it was a joke, I just like kitties more than actual tartar sauce.


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


>





That took me a while to understand.....
Is it okay if I join this thread of randomness?


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> That took me a while to understand.....
> Is it okay if I join this thread of randomness?



Of course!!


----------



## BK228

I really should go see Monster's like soon


----------



## The Villianess

BK228 said:


> I really should go see Monster's like soon



I haven't seen it yet, either. I think I'll ask if I can go see it next weekend. Or this weekend, if it's on Saturday. 


RANDOM EMOTE TIME!


----------



## StephyDee

Doodle98 said:


> Yes. Yes you should.


Well, my brother got to him before I had the chance. The toilet monsters will give him a makeover now. 



wdwgirl4ever said:


> I'm sorry! I'd freak too.
> 
> Also, I love the family guy thing in your sig. Totally digging it. I want it. It's mine now.


LOL I made it a couple years ago. I even went and put a not-so-hidden mickey in it too, to make it more Disney-fied. Doesn't hurt that Stewie is actually freaking out about going to WDW in this bit. It was too perfect!  


Doodle98 said:


> 105 posts later, I realized I had 1000 posts. How do I do that so fast?


I've done that too myself. I think you notice more if you get a break from a posting spree. If you're on a roll, the posts just pop up....like magic. 


Silvermist20 said:


>



Welp, since this is the random thread, I have no qualms in posting this video in response to your tartar sauce pic (I could seriously marry the dude behind this....he's THAT awesome.  )

Trust me....it'll make sense a minute in if you haven't seen it: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVTfszppJl8


----------



## The Villianess

In about five months from now, on this day (the 27th) Frozen will come out in theaters. It will also be Thanksgiving. 
I probably shouldn't get excited for something that hasn't had any offical trailers yet.


----------



## StephyDee

The Villianess said:


> In about five months from now, on this day (the 27th) Frozen will come out in theaters. It will also be Thanksgiving.
> I probably shouldn't get excited for something that hasn't had any offical trailers yet.



Well, there IS an official trailer....but it's not one that many people are waiting to see....it only features the snowman and moose sidekicks. It's cute, but I was sad when that's all there was. I WANNA SEE THE MAIN CHARACTERS, DANGIT!


----------



## The Villianess

StephyDee said:


> Well, there IS an official trailer....but it's not one that many people are waiting to see....it only features the snowman and moose sidekicks. It's cute, but I was sad when that's all there was. I WANNA SEE THE MAIN CHARACTERS, DANGIT!



I agree. I thought it was going to tell us about the story and the snowman already annoys me. I will still go see it, but only if Disney comes out with a better trailer. It kind of looked a little like Ice Age and I don't want to go see something that looks like that movie. The background reminded me so much of that movie, plus I don't want to see anothe species confused animal. That was Maximus. MAIN CHARACTERS!!!!


----------



## Silvermist20

COME ON VAMINOS! EVERYBODY LET'S GO! COME ONE LET'S GET TO IT! I KNOW THAT WE CAN DO IT!


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

Normally on my birthday I go to bed disappointed (sp) that it is over but tonight I am going to bed knowing that I have a great year in from of me and I can't wait


----------



## Doodle98

I've been sickly today. My tummy hurts.


----------



## The Villianess

STOP! POPCORN TIME!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

StephyDee said:


> LOL I made it a couple years ago. I even went and put a not-so-hidden mickey in it too, to make it more Disney-fied. Doesn't hurt that Stewie is actually freaking out about going to WDW in this bit. It was too perfect!



I didn't even notice it till you said that. That's amazing.


----------



## Silvermist20

wdwgirl4ever said:


> I didn't even notice it till you said that. That's amazing.



Same here


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

I need a nap but instead I'm watching Scooby-Doo..


----------



## Silvermist20

I LOVE YOU! YOU LOVE ME! WE'RE A HAPPY FAMILY! WITH A GREAT BIG HUG AND A KISS FROM ME TO YOU! WON'T YOU SAY YOU LOVE ME TOO!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Silvermist20 said:


> I LOVE YOU! YOU LOVE ME! WE'RE A HAPPY FAMILY! WITH A GREAT BIG HUG AND A KISS FROM ME TO YOU! WON'T YOU SAY YOU LOVE ME TOO!



Selena Gomez was on Barney when she was a kid.


----------



## IndigoFaith

wdwgirl4ever said:


> Selena Gomez was on Barney when she was a kid.



When I first found that out, I was like "Wow, maybe I should go on Barney".
Have you ever watched it when you were younger.  I did alot so I know like all the songs.  Here's one: "When I'm brushing My teeth and having so much fun, I never let the water run, ooh I never let the water run!"

My parents loved that one.


----------



## TylerFG

Silvermist20 said:


> I LOVE YOU! YOU LOVE ME! WE'RE A HAPPY FAMILY! WITH A GREAT BIG HUG AND A KISS FROM ME TO YOU! WON'T YOU SAY YOU LOVE ME TOO!


----------



## Silvermist20

LALALALA! LALALALA! ELMO'S WORLD! LALALALA! LALALALA! ELMO'S WORLD!


----------



## Orreed

And I say HEY! HEY!
What a wonderdul time of day
What a wonderful time of day
HEY!

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Arthurtv_logo.png

Arthur is the coolest Advark around.

P.S. Demi Lovato also was on Barney. They flim in Dallas, Texas.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

IndigoFaith said:


> When I first found that out, I was like "Wow, maybe I should go on Barney".
> Have you ever watched it when you were younger.  I did alot so I know like all the songs.  Here's one: "When I'm brushing My teeth and having so much fun, I never let the water run, ooh I never let the water run!"
> 
> My parents loved that one.


Me too. Lol!
"Oh Mr. Sun, Sun, Mr. Golden Sun....."
I think that's Barney anyway...




Orreed said:


> And I say HEY! HEY!
> What a wonderdul time of day
> What a wonderful time of day
> HEY!
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Arthurtv_logo.png
> 
> Arthur is the coolest Advark around.
> 
> P.S. Demi Lovato also was on Barney. They flim in Dallas, Texas.



I haven't seen Arthur in sooooo long.....and I remember that, I just didn't mention her lol


----------



## Silvermist20

wdwgirl4ever said:


> I haven't seen Arthur in sooooo long.....and I remember that, I just didn't mention her lol



I used to watch Arthur every morning!


----------



## Silvermist20

Guess what people! (Scroll down, mr. smiley will help you)
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
: )
HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> I used to watch Arthur every morning!



I still watch it sometimes. It was so cute. They made new ones with a few changed voice actors and slightly changed animation. I refuse to watch those.


----------



## TylerFG

Doodle98 said:


> I still watch it sometimes. It was so cute. They made new ones with a few changed voice actors and slightly changed animation. I refuse to watch those.



Yah, the newer ones aren't as good as they used to be. It's one of the few shows where I think the older seasons are better than the later ones. Usually, it's the other way around.

Speaking of shows where the older seasons are better than the new ones: Spongebob Squarepants. That show is terrible now.


----------



## Orreed

Enjoying all the Arthur love. And I totally agree with it going downhill.


----------



## Doodle98

TylerFG said:


> Speaking of shows where the older seasons are better than the new ones: Spongebob Squarepants. That show is terrible now.



I refuse to watch that show now.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> I refuse to watch that show now.



I refused to watch it a while ago. But I see the comercials for the new episodes, and it seems really stupid.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Silvermist20 said:


> I used to watch Arthur every morning!




Me too!


Doodle98 said:


> I still watch it sometimes. It was so cute. They made new ones with a few changed voice actors and slightly changed animation. I refuse to watch those.



There's new ones? Welp, I am always the last one to know things...


----------



## TylerFG

Doodle98 said:


> I refuse to watch that show now.





Silvermist20 said:


> I refused to watch it a while ago. But I see the comercials for the new episodes, and it seems really stupid.





wdwgirl4ever said:


> There's new ones? Welp, I am always the last one to know things...



It's terrible now. It's pretty much absoulutely lost all creativity whatsoever, and it's nothing like it was before. And there's WAY too many episodes that people hate. It's basically the Family Guy of Nickelodeon. (And that's literaly the nicest thing I can say about it.)


----------



## Silvermist20

Oh Sponegbob, your old silliness and creativity will be missed.


----------



## Silvermist20

I just found this!




Sorry, it's really big!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

TylerFG said:


> It's terrible now. It's pretty much absoulutely lost all creativity whatsoever, and it's nothing like it was before. And there's WAY too many episodes that people hate. It's basically the Family Guy of Nickelodeon. (And that's literaly the nicest thing I can say about it.)



That...sucks. Although, pretty much the only cartoons I watch anymore are on Boomerang so...maybe that's why I didn't know. Lol.



Silvermist20 said:


> Oh Sponegbob, your old silliness and creativity will be missed.



The band episode will always be my favorite.


----------



## Silvermist20

wdwgirl4ever said:


> The band episode will always be my favorite.



All the old classic ones are my favorite. Like, the crabby patty making one, the band one, the pizza one, etc.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Silvermist20 said:


> All the old classic ones are my favorite. Like, the crabby patty making one, the band one, the pizza one, etc.



I agree.


----------



## Silvermist20

Who remembers this song??


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Who remembers this song??



Is it sad I remembered almost every word to that song.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Is it sad I remembered almost every word to that song.



I know have the striped sweater song stuck in my head. And no.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> I know have the striped sweater song stuck in my head. And no.



The best time to wear a striped sweater is all the time, one with a collar, turtleneck, that's the kind, and when you're wearin that sweater*boo!*
Are those right? I swear, I didn't look up the lyrics, just popped into my head.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> The best time to wear a striped sweater is all the time, one with a collar, turtleneck, that's the kind, and when you're wearin that sweater*boo!*
> Are those right? I swear, I didn't look up the lyrics, just popped into my head.



I think so. I actually tried singing it in my head while reading it.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> I think so. I actually tried singing it in my head while reading it.



Oh my god, i have a problem. I remember spongebob songs. .


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Oh my god, i have a problem. I remember spongebob songs. .



On the topic of Spongebob, for some reason in math class one time, my teacher started looking up Spongebob videos.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Silvermist20 said:


> Who remembers this song??



*raises hand and starts singing it* 
I legit did..


Doodle98 said:


> Is it sad I remembered almost every word to that song.



I do too...


Silvermist20 said:


> I know have the striped sweater song stuck in my head. And no.



Omg thanks...


Doodle98 said:


> The best time to wear a striped sweater is all the time, one with a collar, turtleneck, that's the kind, and when you're wearin that sweater*boo!*
> Are those right? I swear, I didn't look up the lyrics, just popped into my head.


That's right....I'm sad I remember that too.


Silvermist20 said:


> I think so. I actually tried singing it in my head while reading it.


I sang it out loud..



Doodle98 said:


> Oh my god, i have a problem. I remember spongebob songs. .



Same...and I sang them....


Silvermist20 said:


> On the topic of Spongebob, for some reason in math class one time, my teacher started looking up Spongebob videos.



That's interesting....I know I've seen NUMB3RS in math before but not Spongebob...lol


----------



## Silvermist20

THE BEST TIME TO WEAR A STRIPED SWEATER IS ALL THE TIME!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Silvermist20 said:


> THE BEST TIME TO WEAR A STRIPED SWEATER IS ALL THE TIME!



Oh where is my hairbrush? Oh wheeeeerrrrrrreeeee is my hairbrush? Oh where oh where oh where oh where oh where oh where oh wheeeerrrrrrreeeeee...is my hairbrush?

Random change to Veggie Tales.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtHr7gluh08


----------



## TylerFG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQlNrn90pdg


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

TylerFG said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQlNrn90pdg



I take that and raise you the cheeseburger song from Veggie Tales.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI9yvAx3uCQ


----------



## Silvermist20

TylerFG said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQlNrn90pdg



How could I forget about that song!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silvermist20

wdwgirl4ever said:


> Oh where is my hairbrush? Oh wheeeeerrrrrrreeeee is my hairbrush? Oh where oh where oh where oh where oh where oh where oh wheeeerrrrrrreeeeee...is my hairbrush?
> 
> Random change to Veggie Tales.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtHr7gluh08



I hate that song.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

silvermist20 said:


> how could i forget about that song!!!!!!!!!!



c-a-m-p-f-i-r-e   s-o-n-g song! C-a-m-p-f-i-r-e  s-o-n-g song!


----------



## Silvermist20

wdwgirl4ever said:


> c-a-m-p-f-i-r-e   s-o-n-g song! C-a-m-p-f-i-r-e  s-o-n-g song!



IT'LL HELP! IT'LL HEEEELP! IF YOU JUST SING ALOOOOOOOONG! *breaks instruments* OH YEAH!


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

The weekend was way too short


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Silvermist20 said:


> I hate that song.



Whyyyyyyyyyy?


Silvermist20 said:


> IT'LL HELP! IT'LL HEEEELP! IF YOU JUST SING ALOOOOOOOONG! *breaks instruments* OH YEAH!





tinkerbellandeeyor said:


> The weekend was way too short



It really was....


Also, this is what I'm now listening to:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0NfaKiPIMc


----------



## StephyDee

Random Rocko passing on through:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxXjfkYbAys


----------



## IndigoFaith

wdwgirl4ever said:


> Me too. Lol!
> "Oh Mr. Sun, Sun, Mr. Golden Sun....."
> I think that's Barney anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen Arthur in sooooo long.....and I remember that, I just didn't mention her lol



Yes it's Barney, one of our (me and my sibs) faves. Here's another one"If all the rain drops were lemon drops and gum drops all what a rain that would be.  Standing outside with my mouth open wide.  Ah, Ah, ah, ah ah, ah ah!"  I still watch Arthur.  My fave character is Fern.  I love writing,singing and acting like her.


----------



## Cinderella8

hi random upside down face


----------



## Doodle98

IndigoFaith said:


> Yes it's Barney, one of our (me and my sibs) faves. Here's another one"If all the rain drops were lemon drops and gum drops all what a rain that would be.  Standing outside with my mouth open wide.  Ah, Ah, ah, ah ah, ah ah!"  I still watch Arthur.  My fave character is Fern.  I love writing,singing and acting like her.



I like Fern, and Sue Ellen.


----------



## TylerFG

Fun Fact: When I was little, I had a "crush" on Baby Bop from Barney.

I don't even know.....


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

IndigoFaith said:


> Yes it's Barney, one of our (me and my sibs) faves. Here's another one"If all the rain drops were lemon drops and gum drops all what a rain that would be.  Standing outside with my mouth open wide.  Ah, Ah, ah, ah ah, ah ah!"  I still watch Arthur.  My fave character is Fern.  I love writing,singing and acting like her.




I remember that. I barely remember all the characters...I don't remember who was my favorite. I think it was Fern.


TylerFG said:


> Fun Fact: When I was little, I had a "crush" on Baby Bop from Barney.
> 
> I don't even know.....



I used to love Baby Bop...not like that though. Lol.


----------



## TylerFG

wdwgirl4ever said:


> I remember that. I barely remember all the characters...I don't remember who was my favorite. I think it was Fern.
> 
> 
> I used to love Baby Bop...not like that though. Lol.



Another show that I grew up on that I miss dearly: Mr. Rogers Neighborhood. I was OBSESSED with that show.


----------



## Cinderella8

Spider-Man... lol random.


----------



## Cinderella8

I CANNOT find a picture of the Marvel logo they show in the movies/TV shows where it's pictures from the comic books moving and then the word 'Marvel' spells out in white ANYWHERE. Google does not like me.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> I CANNOT find a picture of the Marvel logo they show in the movies/TV shows where it's pictures from the comic books moving and then the word 'Marvel' spells out in white ANYWHERE. Google does not like me.



That sucks. I like that logo.


----------



## Silvermist20

SMURFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> I CANNOT find a picture of the Marvel logo they show in the movies/TV shows where it's pictures from the comic books moving and then the word 'Marvel' spells out in white ANYWHERE. Google does not like me.



http://pinterest.com/pin/419045940298272923/

I'm in love with that logo <3 :')


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

TylerFG said:


> Another show that I grew up on that I miss dearly: Mr. Rogers Neighborhood. I was OBSESSED with that show.



Me too! 

I was sooo sad when it went off air.


----------



## IndigoFaith

TylerFG said:


> Another show that I grew up on that I miss dearly: Mr. Rogers Neighborhood. I was OBSESSED with that show.


Yeah, I love it too.


Cinderella8 said:


> Spider-Man... lol random.



My little bro loves Spider Man, and I believe my Dad does too.


----------



## Cinderella8

Well I finally found some but they're waaay too big to put in my signature. and lol i'm watching spider-man right now


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 and I were talking last night on the phone and I wanted to ask who would join a Camp Half-Blood RP? I've been thinking about it for a while and wanted to see peoples' opinions


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> 1elle2 and I were talking last night on the phone and I wanted to ask who would join a Camp Half-Blood RP? I've been thinking about it for a while and wanted to see peoples' opinions



What a coincidence!

I was actually coming up with new ideas for RPs, you know, working them out and making possible sign up sheets, and Camp Half-Blood was one of them! I decided that the best way to do it would be to not necessarily base it off one book but to use the characters and make up our own adventures. I'd even made a list of the gods and goddesses and what possible abilities you could have for each of them!


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> What a coincidence!
> 
> I was actually coming up with new ideas for RPs, you know, working them out and making possible sign up sheets, and Camp Half-Blood was one of them! I decided that the best way to do it would be to not necessarily base it off one book but to use the characters and make up our own adventures. I'd even made a list of the gods and goddesses and what possible abilities you could have for each of them!



That sounds cool! I'll admit I thought of it a bit ago then lost the idea, then got it again when I saw your location XD


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> That sounds cool! I'll admit I thought of it a bit ago then lost the idea, then got it again when I saw your location XD



Yeah, I really like your location too, though I probably would have put the SHIELD Helicarrier.

A SHIELD one was another one of my ideas, and I'm not telling the rest.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> 1elle2 and I were talking last night on the phone and I wanted to ask who would join a Camp Half-Blood RP? I've been thinking about it for a while and wanted to see peoples' opinions



That would be cool! I don't know a lot on Percy Jackson, but I do know mostly on what it's about (fuzzy on characters) so that would be awesome! 
Since we are also on the subject on RPs, I was thinking about something for the School of Disney thread if you want to hear it.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Yeah, I really like your location too, though I probably would have put the SHIELD Helicarrier.
> 
> A SHIELD one was another one of my ideas, and I'm not telling the rest.



YES THANK YOU!!!! I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO REMEMBER WHAT IT IS CALLED. Helicarrier. Thank you. XD


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> YES THANK YOU!!!! I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO REMEMBER WHAT IT IS CALLED. Helicarrier. Thank you. XD



You're welcome!


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> You're welcome!



lol I need to go change my location now


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> That would be cool! I don't know a lot on Percy Jackson, but I do know mostly on what it's about (fuzzy on characters) so that would be awesome!
> Since we are also on the subject on RPs, I was thinking about something for the School of Disney thread if you want to hear it.



I'd like to hear the sing about SOD.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> That would be cool! I don't know a lot on Percy Jackson, but I do know mostly on what it's about (fuzzy on characters) so that would be awesome!
> Since we are also on the subject on RPs, I was thinking about something for the School of Disney thread if you want to hear it.



Oh I wanna hear it too!


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Oh I wanna hear it too!





Silvermist20 said:


> I'd like to hear the sing about SOD.



Okay, but just so you know, this is treated like a flyer so sorry for the format. 


CAMP OF DISNEY! 

The SOD students and the Anti SOD students are going to one camp - the Camp of Disney! The Camp of Disney is a place deep in Florida, very secret unless you are given the camp flyer. You can only get the Camp flyer if you went to the School of Disney or the Anti School of Disney. 

Activities:

Canoeing~ Take a canoe out on CODs very own Blue River. The Blue River runs right through the middle of the camp and fills into Lake Mermaid. 

Arts and Crafts~ The Arts cabin is located off to the side of the camp. This is where campers and counselors alike can create their own artwork to display outside on the Arts porch. 

Swimming~ Swimming activities are held every morning. Campers can run down to Lake Mermaid and swim for a full hour. 

Rock Climbing~ Climb the infamous Extreme Bald Mountain. It is named after the legendary beast Chernabog and it is the perfect activity for the especially extreme campers. 

AND MORE! ~ Dont stop there! We have a bunch more of activities for you to enjoy this summer!

Cooking: 

First Day Bonfire~ All campers are requested to attend. 

Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner~ Held everyday in the Mess Hall. 

BFF Cookout~ The cookout held mid-summer for camp BFFs! 

End of Summer Bonfire~ Aw, dont be sad! Turn that frown upside down!

Goodbye Cookout~ Last cookout of the summer!


----------



## The Villianess

Here's part 2 of the flyer:


FLYER PART 2 

Cabins: 

Each camper has a total of 2 roommates. Only three campers per cabin. The girls have to be in the girls cabins while the boys stay in the boys cabins. Girls cabins are #1 - #7 and boys are #8 - #14. 

Transportation:

There is a bus that arrives at the beginning of the summer with a bunch of students picked up from their homes and the bus doesnt come back until the end of the summer. Students can also be dropped off by car. 

Festivals:

Fools Festival~ Slightly based off the Festival of Fools. Come enjoy good food cooked especially by our chefs and our dances are extreme. 

Start of Summer Kickoff Party~ All day the first day of camp. Register in that youre here and start the party by getting to know your campers!

Mid-summer Feast~ A feast held in the middle of summer. 

 Special Activities:

Nature Hike~ All campers are required to take a nature hike in the Improved Tulgey Wood with all their camper buddies. 

Sing-off~ Campers are required to watch if not participate. 

Staff: 
Our staff is as follows- Nurse, Camp Counselors (5-7 of them), Swim Coach, Camp Directors (need 2), and Kitchen staff (5-7 also)

Camp Information: 

The camp is located out in the depths of Florida, past both of the Schools involving Disney characters, and is split in half. All of the girl cabins are on one side and all the boy cabins are on the other side of the camp. The Arts cabin is on the girl side, while the nurses office and the Mess Hall is on the boy side. The Camp features a big square on the girl camp side for festivals and there is a bridge connecting both sides of the camp. The amphitheater for the karaoke Sing-off is held on the boys side and the woods are on the girls side of the camp, also the Extreme Bald Mountain is on the boys side. Since the Blue River runs in between both sides, the lake is to the left. The woods are on the right of the camp, as well as the welcome sign, and the transportation center for buses is usually held up that way as well.


----------



## Cinderella8

Wow, that's a great idea!


----------



## Fairywings

Oh, so it would be like what if they were sent to summer camp too? Except together in the same camp?


----------



## The Villianess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Oh, so it would be like what if they were sent to summer camp too? Except together in the same camp?



Yes. If you guys don't like it, that's fine I was just thinking about what the students would do over the summer when school gets out. After both threads finally get to the end of the year, we can start with the Camp of Disney if that's okay with you all.

EDIT: Of course, the creator of the thread (Silvermist20) would also have to agree.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Yes. If you guys don't like it, that's fine I was just thinking about what the students would do over the summer when school gets out. After both threads finally get to the end of the year, we can start with the Camp of Disney if that's okay with you all.



I love the idea, but there would probably be plenty of conflict if they're in the same camp (I don't know if that was the idea of what)


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> Yes. If you guys don't like it, that's fine I was just thinking about what the students would do over the summer when school gets out. After both threads finally get to the end of the year, we can start with the Camp of Disney if that's okay with you all.





Cinderella8 said:


> I love the idea, but there would probably be plenty of conflict if they're in the same camp (I don't know if that was the idea of what)



Not unless they can work out their differences during the school year.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> I love the idea, but there would probably be plenty of conflict if they're in the same camp (I don't know if that was the idea of what)



Actually, that's kind of what the camp is about. The counselors are trying to get these students to get along with one another. It will also cause more drama because the Antis and the SODs will have to live together in a cabin because they can mix the Antis with the SODs together because the 2 Directors that run the camp can do that. Also, the camp activities they can always spend together. The campers can play pranks on each other's cabins and they have to room together causing more "bonding time" that the camp wants.


----------



## The Villianess

For the Camp of Disney idea, I was also thinking that it would be the perfect time for the students to argue with each other, so that way there would be more time for school on the SOD threads. If they aren't interacting much during the threads, camp would be the perfect place for interacting.


----------



## Fairywings

That is a great point. You've really thought this out, this is really cool.


----------



## Cinderella8

Oh okay  I love how RP life is waaaay more fun than my life


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Oh okay  I love how RP life is waaaay more fun than my life



It always is. There's more adventure. And fun.


----------



## Cinderella8

Could someone please be the best person ever and help me find a site to resize this gif?






I NEED this in my signature **facedesk**


----------



## BK228

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Could someone please be the best person ever and help me find a site to resize this gif?
> 
> I NEED this in my signature **facedesk**



Try this one: http://webresizer.com/resizer/


----------



## Silvermist20

About the Camp Of Disney thing, I like the idea and how it's well thought out. Great job btw Villainess! But that won't happen for a while though. But anyway, SILV APPROVES!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

It's been soooo long since I've had quality girl time. I'm happy. <3


----------



## Cinderella8

BK228 said:


> Try this one: http://webresizer.com/resizer/



OMG IT WORKED!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


> About the Camp Of Disney thing, I like the idea and how it's well thought out. Great job btw Villainess! But that won't happen for a while though. But anyway, SILV APPROVES!



Yeah, I figured that we couldn't start it until a long while. It wouldn't make sense to have a Camp of Disney during School of Disney. Anyway, glad to see you approve!


----------



## The Villianess

Love Cheshire


----------



## Cinderella8

trying to set up my aunt's new kindle fire....


----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## Cinderella8

OMG they said that the Spider-Man episode where Thor gets turned into a frog would be on and instead they're showing one with Hulk. It even says the Thor one is on in the guide *facedesk*


----------



## Orreed

I love how last night I saw fireworks with my lifegroup last night and nobody watched the fireworks we just talked the whole time!


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> I love how last night I saw fireworks with my lifegroup last night and nobody watched the fireworks we just talked the whole time!



lol That's funny  I luf fireworks


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> lol That's funny  I luf fireworks



I do too! I guess I'm a little spoiled from Disney fireworks  Plus once a week is not enough to see my church friends. Are you seeing fireworks tonight?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

Orreed said:


> I do too! I guess I'm a little spoiled from Disney fireworks  Plus once a week is not enough to see my church friends. Are you seeing fireworks tonight?



I am can't wait


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> I do too! I guess I'm a little spoiled from Disney fireworks  Plus once a week is not enough to see my church friends. Are you seeing fireworks tonight?



Random, but once we were driving home from visiting my grandparents and there were random fireworks! One of them was the big golden one that is REALLY loud at Wishes! It was awesome to see it outside the parks


----------



## Fairywings

I heard them outside last night, but I didn't watch any.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


>



This made me laugh!


----------



## StephyDee

So my mom is watching a Twilight Zone marathon on the Syfy Network (no 4th of July fireworks or celebrations here.....thunderstorms all day and all night ). Just about 15 mins ago another one started, and I kept thinking of ToT and it's preride video (you know, the one you see in the library lol). Welp, guess what comes on? THE EXACT EPISODE THEY USED FOR THE PRERIDE VIDEO! I freaked because you can easily spot it if you're a Disney lover like we are.  _*"Today's story is unique, and calls for a different kind of introduction. This as you may recognize is a m-"*_

Rod Serling then went "map of the United States", and that's where the familiarity ended lol, but I was so psyched to see it! I mean, out of ALL the TZ episodes they show, they JUST SO HAPPEN to show THAT ONE when I'm passing by.  I think it's Disney subconsciously telling me to come back ASAP. It's been waaaaay too long! (3 yrs actually ) It misses me.

I demanded that she record it and keep it on our DVR for safe keeping.....like forever.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> This made me laugh!



My cousin saw it and was scared XD

Me, my cousin (1elle2) and CARAMEL DA BUNNY!!!





(If you can't see it here is the link http://pizap_gallery.s3.amazonaws.c...pizap.com10.34547281870618461372968964358.jpg


----------



## StephyDee

Dawww that's a cute picture! I must admit though, Caramel steals the show. That fluffy ball of cuteness reminds me of s'mores!


----------



## Cinderella8

StephyDee said:


> Dawww that's a cute picture! I must admit though, Caramel steals the show. That fluffy ball of cuteness reminds me of s'mores!



How does she remind you of s'mores?? XD Ooh we're having s'mores tonight <3 <3 And yes, yes she does. Noelle's dog, Molly, thought it was quite unamusing to have a bunny out though


----------



## StephyDee

Cinderella8 said:


> How does she remind you of s'mores?? XD Ooh we're having s'mores tonight <3 <3 And yes, yes she does. Noelle's dog, Molly, thought it was quite unamusing to have a bunny out though



The coloring is how, actually. I think of marshmallows and chocolate and graham crackers and.......now I'm hungry. 

My sister used to have a bunny. He was a lab bunny that was gonna be euthanized if no one wanted him. She felt horrible and took him home. Pure white and HUGE (almost too huge to hold).....she named him Thumper.


----------



## Orreed

tinkerbellandeeyor said:
			
		

> I am can't wait



Have fun!


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Random, but once we were driving home from visiting my grandparents and there were random fireworks! One of them was the big golden one that is REALLY loud at Wishes! It was awesome to see it outside the parks



That's neat!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

StephyDee said:


> The coloring is how, actually. I think of marshmallows and chocolate and graham crackers and.......now I'm hungry.
> 
> My sister used to have a bunny. He was a lab bunny that was gonna be euthanized if no one wanted him. She felt horrible and took him home. Pure white and HUGE (almost too huge to hold).....she named him Thumper.



Aww <3 Now I'm hungry and we just had dinner.  Now Noelle is getting chased around by my little cousins and im just like


----------



## The Villianess

I pretty much did nothing on my favorite holiday.


----------



## The Villianess

Hopefully there will be fireworks of some sort that I can watch. Even if they may be on the TV.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Hopefully there will be fireworks of some sort that I can watch. Even if they may be on the TV.



Noelle and I are going to see the town fireworks at 10 tonight


----------



## TylerFG

StephyDee said:


> So my mom is watching a Twilight Zone marathon on the Syfy Network (no 4th of July fireworks or celebrations here.....thunderstorms all day and all night ). Just about 15 mins ago another one started, and I kept thinking of ToT and it's preride video (you know, the one you see in the library lol). Welp, guess what comes on? THE EXACT EPISODE THEY USED FOR THE PRERIDE VIDEO! I freaked because you can easily spot it if you're a Disney lover like we are.  _*"Today's story is unique, and calls for a different kind of introduction. This as you may recognize is a m-"*_
> 
> Rod Serling then went "map of the United States", and that's where the familiarity ended lol, but I was so psyched to see it! I mean, out of ALL the TZ episodes they show, they JUST SO HAPPEN to show THAT ONE when I'm passing by.  I think it's Disney subconsciously telling me to come back ASAP. It's been waaaaay too long! (3 yrs actually ) It misses me.
> 
> I demanded that she record it and keep it on our DVR for safe keeping.....like forever.



That's crazy! I did notice the marathon was on too.

Also, I don't think we've met yet, from what I remember. I'm Tyler.


----------



## Cinderella8

Okay, this has been in my mind for ages and I need to post it!!

DIS Coincidences! I hear names and phrases during softball/basketball and all I think is: That's on the DIS!! So here they are!

-There is a girl who's last name is Collins (Collins Institute)
-I met an MJ (MJ from SOD)
-I met an MK (MK from Hogwarts RP)
-I have a friend named Marci (Marci from SOD/Collins)

Those are all I can think of right now


----------



## StephyDee

TylerFG said:


> That's crazy! I did notice the marathon was on too.
> 
> Also, I don't think we've met yet, from what I remember. I'm Tyler.



 I'm Steph! (obviously from my name lol) I'm not a teen but I'm pretty much as random as they come.


----------



## The Villianess

cinderella8 said:


> okay, this has been in my mind for ages and i need to post it!!
> 
> Dis coincidences! I hear names and phrases during softball/basketball and all i think is: That's on the dis!! So here they are!
> 
> -there is a girl who's last name is collins (collins institute)
> -i met an mj (mj from sod)
> -i met an mk (mk from hogwarts rp)
> -i have a friend named marci (marci from sod/collins)
> 
> those are all i can think of right now



xd


----------



## TylerFG

StephyDee said:


> I'm Steph! (obviously from my name lol) I'm not a teen but I'm pretty much as random as they come.



Oh, ok hahaha but glad to have you around.


----------



## Cinderella8

spider-Man Takeover


----------



## Doodle98

The new pac man show came on, and the voice of Applejack was on. I nearly died. Whyyyyyyyyy?????????!!!!!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?


----------



## Orreed

So, and some of you know I run a Disney and Marvel group on Polyvore. Right now I am only one member away from 400 
I plan on doing a contest somehow related to that. Does Disney have anything cordinated with the number 400? Like a street adress or something like 999 ghosts at the Haunted Mansion?


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> The new pac man show came on, and the voice of Applejack was on. I nearly died. Whyyyyyyyyy?????????!!!!!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?



i think that's the only thing that keeps me from going insane when watching that -_- Usually there's nothing else good on when it's on so it's Pacman or Mickey Mouse Clubhouse 0_0


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle, I saw your sig and saw when your next trip was and I leave for my trip 2 days after that.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Doodle, I saw your sig and saw when your next trip was and I leave for my trip 2 days after that.



Aww, that stinks! Maybe I could hide in a closet in the hotel room and stay for a few days, and see you!  shhh! Don't tell anyone!


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Aww, that stinks! Maybe I could hide in a closet in the hotel room and stay for a few days, and see you!  shhh! Don't tell anyone!



I won't.  Where are you staying? Because if it's VWL, it might work.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> I won't.  Where are you staying? Because if it's VWL, it might work.



Contemporary. You know, I've never really understood this smily.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Contemporary. You know, I've never really understood this smily.



Or this  Or this  Or this  Or this  Or this  Or this  Or this  Or this  Or this  Or all of the jumping blobs.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Or this  Or this  Or this  Or this  Or this  Or this  Or this  Or this  Or this  Or all of the jumping blobs.



I feel confused now.


----------



## Silvermist20

FIGMENT!!!


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> FIGMENT!!!



I will take that figment and return to you DUMBO!!!!


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> I will take that figment and return to you DUMBO!!!!
> *BOUNCING DUMBO FACES!*



I will give you SIMBA!


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> I will give you SIMBA!
> bouncy simbas



Oh so you're going to play it that way. I will give you . . . . a whole lot of jumping dudes!


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Oh so you're going to play it that way. I will give you . . . . a whole lot of jumping dudes! *JUMPING PEOPLE!*



Ok then, I'll give you THESE!!!


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Ok then, I'll give you THESE!!!
> My brain hurts.



CAN CAN Line!


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> CAN CAN Line! *DANCING PEOPLE!*



POOH!!!


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

I am so sick of bing sick


----------



## Doodle98

Am I still the Granny of the random family?


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> CAN CAN Line! *DANCING PEOPLE!*



STOP! PIXIE DUST!


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Am I still the Granny of the random family?



Yeah.


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> STOP! PIXIE DUST!



NO, WOLVERINE!


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Yeah.



I gotta add that to my signature. I'm on the app right now so I can't


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


> NO, WOLVERINE! *WOLVERINE CLAWS!*




Behold, the power of pixie dust!!!


----------



## The Villianess

Random Pirates!


----------



## Cinderella8

anyone else like the show H2O?


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> anyone else like the show H2O?



I used to.


----------



## IndigoFaith

My Dad made a rule where me and  sibs  can only use the computer on the weekend, so needless to say I'll be be on here less.  This is me last night:                                     Needless to say,  I won't be on here as much..


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

I REALLY don't want to start band camp next week.


----------



## BK228

wdwgirl4ever said:


> I REALLY don't want to start band camp next week.



My friends who have to do band camp during the summer enjoy it, except the part where they march around the track in the heat


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

BK228 said:


> My friends who have to do band camp during the summer enjoy it, except the part where they march around the track in the heat



I dread it. I was very tempted not to do marching band this year, but since it's my senior year and I have done it for 3 years....I figured I should. But yeah, not really digging it this year.


----------



## Cinderella8

OMG 

I got *575/575* points on my math achievement test!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> OMG
> 
> I got *575/575* points on my math achievement test!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Congrats!!!



lol I feel nerdy I'm so excited 

Going shopping tomorrow yay!


----------



## Doodle98

New Hogwarts RP is up!


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> New Hogwarts RP is up!


----------



## Cinderella8

wow we had to worst hospital visit ever. my sister had to get a bit of blood drawn and my little sister got really sick, she got all pale and her knees were giving out. now she's on the couch watching tarzan while playing mermaid world, so i think she's fine


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> wow we had to worst hospital visit ever. my sister had to get a bit of blood drawn and my little sister got really sick, she got all pale and her knees were giving out. now she's on the couch watching tarzan while playing mermaid world, so i think she's fine



Ugh, I hate that!


----------



## StephyDee

So uh.............VERY random.........and might change your view on Mickey and Woody, but......um......here you go! Scroll down a bit to see it!


.............
............
...........
..........
.........
........
.......
......
.....
....
...
..
.












​


----------



## Silvermist20

Random I am. Stay random I will.


----------



## Orreed




----------



## TylerFG

StephyDee said:


> So uh.............VERY random.........and might change your view on Mickey and Woody, but......um......here you go! Scroll down a bit to see it!
> 
> 
> .............
> ............
> ...........
> ..........
> .........
> ........
> .......
> ......
> .....
> ....
> ...
> ..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I shouldn't be laughing so hard at this....but I am! XD


----------



## Cinderella8

lol watching spider-man (what else is new)

i love when the villains are trying to unmask the hero, so they knock him out and he's on the ground and instead of pulling off the mask the villains give a long speech on how they just want revenge and the ultimate secret revealed and then they bend over and give a dramatic pause before taking off the mask, and then by then the hero is conscious and then they knock him out AGAIN and its on live TV and they give the SAME long speech and then they take their time and they have the mask off to his nose and they just need the eyes and then the hero's team finally comes and then the villains end up in jail. 

lol that was random


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> lol watching spider-man (what else is new)
> 
> i love when the villains are trying to unmask the hero, so they knock him out and he's on the ground and instead of pulling off the mask the villains give a long speech on how they just want revenge and the ultimate secret revealed and then they bend over and give a dramatic pause before taking off the mask, and then by then the hero is conscious and then they knock him out AGAIN and its on live TV and they give the SAME long speech and then they take their time and they have the mask off to his nose and they just need the eyes and then the hero's team finally comes and then the villains end up in jail.
> 
> lol that was random



It is a little ironic. It's like they're trying to be so evil or so "I'm just misunderstood" that it's preventing them from actually doing what they want.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> It is a little ironic. It's like they're trying to be so evil or so "I'm just misunderstood" that it's preventing them from actually doing what they want.



 It's happened a total of four times in Spider-Man (yes I've counted)


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> It's happened a total of four times in Spider-Man (yes I've counted)



I read Marvel comics/watch Marvel movies, it's occurred a lot of times before.


----------



## Cinderella8

New Spider-Man YAY!


----------



## Cinderella8

Wow, look at this _beautiful_ weather we're having


----------



## Orreed

So my friend and I were sitting on a bench in the mall and some guy with a Minecraft Creeper shirt and mask came up to me and a friend with a pixel sword and just stared at us..... it was so creepy....


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> So my friend and I were sitting on a bench in the mall and some guy with a Minecraft Creeper shirt and mask came up to me and a friend with a pixel sword and just stared at us..... it was so creepy....



.............I have no words.........


----------



## The Villianess

Orreed said:


> So my friend and I were sitting on a bench in the mall and some guy with a Minecraft Creeper shirt and mask came up to me and a friend with a pixel sword and just stared at us..... it was so creepy....



I'd be scared.


----------



## Orreed

It was terrifying. His shirt said "Are you creeped out yet."

Yes. Yes I was.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> So my friend and I were sitting on a bench in the mall and some guy with a Minecraft Creeper shirt and mask came up to me and a friend with a pixel sword and just stared at us..... it was so creepy....



What the......

The Story of My Church Pool Party:
We got to the house around 6:00. We spent a while talking about church and stuff, then we had dinner, the the fun began. The pond. I jumped off the diving board and was talking to my friend Amanda when the boys started King of the Raft, where people get on a large raft and you push each other off and you can get back on, and the last person on the raft wins. I won twice I think. So there was this little kid who was like football tackling me and Amanda, then sfter I got out for a While to check my sister's phone, Amanda made an alliance with two boys, and me and here were now the only girls playing. So I would get up on the raft and either A) Get football tackled B) Amanda shoved me off again C) One of the boys wod shove me off and try to not get me back on the raft. The. There was James, who he and I have a rivalry because of a whole MineCraft game a while back and the fact that I just dislike him and he is dating my best friend. He would push me off then lose his balance or something and fall in along with me and yet he didn't dk that to any other people he pushed so I was just like  And then I accidentally (it was really an accident) pushed Pastor Dan off  He thought it was funny. And then when I was going to check my phone, I come back, and the raft was upside-down. So there were so many people on the raft it just tipped over. We played King of the Raft for honesty about two hours straight it was just so much fun. Then while they were fixing the raft, Amanda, Sam (my older sister) and I played with a smaller blue raft. We would stand on it and then the other two would shake the raft and stuff and we would see how long we cod stay on. In the end I had the last laugh, I pushed James off before we had to leave 

The end!


----------



## StephyDee

TylerFG said:


> I shouldn't be laughing so hard at this....but I am! XD


When I saw the video this originated from, I was the same way! I think my neighbors could hear me I was that loud. That's when I figured I might as well gif it up. Again, I put a not-so-hidden mickey is in there somewhere. 




Orreed said:


> So my friend and I were sitting on a bench in the mall and some guy with a Minecraft Creeper shirt and mask came up to me and a friend with a pixel sword and just stared at us..... it was so creepy....


My 8 year old nephew has that same exact shirt. Strangely enough, when I saw him with it on (like a month ago) he had a construction-paper creeper mask he made himself. It was too cute. 

Of course, an adult in this case (with a full three dimensional creeper head is more....well.....creepy. Creeper-creepy.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> What the......
> 
> The Story of My Church Pool Party:
> We got to the house around 6:00. We spent a while talking about church and stuff, then we had dinner, the the fun began. The pond. I jumped off the diving board and was talking to my friend Amanda when the boys started King of the Raft, where people get on a large raft and you push each other off and you can get back on, and the last person on the raft wins. I won twice I think. So there was this little kid who was like football tackling me and Amanda, then sfter I got out for a While to check my sister's phone, Amanda made an alliance with two boys, and me and here were now the only girls playing. So I would get up on the raft and either A) Get football tackled B) Amanda shoved me off again C) One of the boys wod shove me off and try to not get me back on the raft. The. There was James, who he and I have a rivalry because of a whole MineCraft game a while back and the fact that I just dislike him and he is dating my best friend. He would push me off then lose his balance or something and fall in along with me and yet he didn't dk that to any other people he pushed so I was just like  And then I accidentally (it was really an accident) pushed Pastor Dan off  He thought it was funny. And then when I was going to check my phone, I come back, and the raft was upside-down. So there were so many people on the raft it just tipped over. We played King of the Raft for honesty about two hours straight it was just so much fun. Then while they were fixing the raft, Amanda, Sam (my older sister) and I played with a smaller blue raft. We would stand on it and then the other two would shake the raft and stuff and we would see how long we cod stay on. In the end I had the last laugh, I pushed James off before we had to leave
> 
> The end!



Sounded fun.


----------



## Silvermist20

StephyDee said:


> When I saw the video this originated from, I was the same way! I think my neighbors could hear me I was that loud. That's when I figured I might as well gif it up. Again, I put a not-so-hidden mickey is in there somewhere.



What was it called?


----------



## StephyDee

Silvermist20 said:


> What was it called?



Here's the link to it. There's a boatload of cursing and suggestive themes in it, but if you can get past that, then it's pretty good. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njFzZEX_XNc


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Sounded fun.



It was  Except when James pushed me off the raft was tilted a lot, so I went in a little deep in the pond, and I kicked a big throng of seaweed it was gross


----------



## PrincessTess

Orreed said:


>


----------



## Doodle98

Goin to a soccer game!


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Goin to a soccer game!



How did you do?

Going to the zoo today with my dad! Yay! Then afterwards I have a softball tournament! Double yay!


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> How did you do?
> 
> Going to the zoo today with my dad! Yay! Then afterwards I have a softball tournament! Double yay!



Fun! We beat them! We are officially the only undefeated team!


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Fun! We beat them! We are officially the only undefeated team!



Awesome!!!

I went to the 12u White team's game last night, it was fun to watch! They won on a walk-off home run by my friend Harley  For those who don't know softball language, you can only score six runs in an inning (in this specific tournament) and Harley's home run scored two runs, so we had 11 while the other team had 4, and it was the last inning, and they had last at bat. But since it was a seven run lead on our side, it was impossible for the other team to win.

I hope that made sense


----------



## The Villianess

I am experiencing MAJOR writers block.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Fun! We beat them! We are officially the only undefeated team!



Congratulations


----------



## StephyDee

One Direction is slowly sneaking their way into my ipod. I blame my niece's undying love for them and her constant playing of them. Doesn't hurt that their songs are catchy.


----------



## Orreed

With the high today being 104°, I have never been so excited to be packing jeans and sweatshirts. So excited for California tomorrow!!


----------



## Selseyk

Hey!! I wrote a book on Wattpad called New Beginnings! My username is Selseyk. Please check it out!


----------



## Cinderella8

Selseyk said:


> Hey!! I wrote a book on Wattpad called New Beginnings! My username is Selseyk. Please check it out!



Wattpad? What's that? lol I'll Google it and see if I can find your story 

EDIT Ahh can you view it wirhout getting an account?


----------



## Cinderella8

I cannot believe myself. Guess what your friendly neighborhood clutz just did?

I left some of dinner in the truck, so I got, grab my dinner, and shut the door. 

I slammed my OWN thumb in the door. I won't give details because it wasn't pretty. So now I'm  trying to type without using my thumb.

I am so awesome, managing to slam my own finer in the door.

-_-


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 said:


> I cannot believe myself. Guess what your friendly neighborhood clutz just did?
> 
> I left some of dinner in the truck, so I got, grab my dinner, and shut the door.
> 
> I slammed my OWN thumb in the door. I won't give details because it wasn't pretty. So now I'm  trying to type without using my thumb.
> 
> I am so awesome, managing to slam my own finer in the door.
> 
> -_-



I've done the same thing.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> I cannot believe myself. Guess what your friendly neighborhood clutz just did?
> 
> I left some of dinner in the truck, so I got, grab my dinner, and shut the door.
> 
> I slammed my OWN thumb in the door. I won't give details because it wasn't pretty. So now I'm  trying to type without using my thumb.
> 
> I am so awesome, managing to slam my own finer in the door.
> 
> -_-



I've done that.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> I've done the same thing.





Fairywings said:


> I've done that.



lol People Who Slammed Their Fingers in the Door Club


----------



## Cinderella8

I got a Pirate 101. 

I can hardly steer the ship.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> I got a Pirate 101.
> 
> I can hardly steer the ship.



I can't do that. I was too obsessed with Wizard 101. Then I got my brothers hooked on it. It wasn't long before I got bored of it, , but my brothers were obsessed. I refuse to play any 101 games anymore.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> I can't do that. I was too obsessed with Wizard 101. Then I got my brothers hooked on it. It wasn't long before I got bored of it, , but my brothers were obsessed. I refuse to play any 101 games anymore.



 I still have my Wizard101. I have been stuck on the Golem Tower mission for over two months o_o I gave up


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> I still have my Wizard101. I have been stuck on the Golem Tower mission for over two months o_o I gave up



Wait. . . the part where you have to go up to the top of that tower? I think I beat that. Or it was my brother. Wizards 101 is all a blur to me now.


----------



## disneyanney

I've never posted on this thread before, but I have a question that seems random enough. Are any of you cheerleaders? My family has just found out how flexible I am and they're trying to convince me to do cheerleading (junior varsity) this year (instead of marching band, which I really don't want to do again). I'm thinking about it. Is it fun? I'm super shy, so I'm afraid that might be a problem, which is why I'm leaning towards no for now. Advice?


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> I've never posted on this thread before, but I have a question that seems random enough. Are any of you cheerleaders? My family has just found out how flexible I am and they're trying to convince me to do cheerleading (junior varsity) this year (instead of marching band, which I really don't want to do again). I'm thinking about it. Is it fun? I'm super shy, so I'm afraid that might be a problem, which is why I'm leaning towards no for now. Advice?



I don't cheerlead. Ever since I was little, my dad told me I shouldn't be cheerleading, I should be the captain of the team. I play soccer and track though, and did gymnastics when I was little. And I swam two years ago. some of my friends cheerlead, and they are really flexible. Guess what?                         Banana.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> I don't cheerlead. Ever since I was little, my dad told me I shouldn't be cheerleading, I should be the captain of the team. I play soccer and track though, and did gymnastics when I was little. And I swam two years ago. some of my friends cheerlead, and they are really flexible. Guess what?                       banana: Banana.



Haha oh well...probably end up saying no anyway


----------



## Doodle98

Two more posts till I have 2000 posts!


----------



## Doodle98

One more post!


----------



## Doodle98

2000th post! Woohoo! I would change the colors and stuff but I'm on the app now so I'll edit it later! Woohoo!


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Wait. . . the part where you have to go up to the top of that tower? I think I beat that. Or it was my brother. Wizards 101 is all a blur to me now.



Yeah when you have to defeat the Golem clock guys. I think I got defeated on the last one 



disneyanney said:


> I've never posted on this thread before, but I have a question that seems random enough. Are any of you cheerleaders? My family has just found out how flexible I am and they're trying to convince me to do cheerleading (junior varsity) this year (instead of marching band, which I really don't want to do again). I'm thinking about it. Is it fun? I'm super shy, so I'm afraid that might be a problem, which is why I'm leaning towards no for now. Advice?



lol I am absolutely not flexible at all. But I'm sure it would be fun 

Agh where's the remote?!?!?! I CANNOT watch Mickey Mouse Clubhouse....


----------



## Cinderella8

I just saw the newest Spider-Man.

Can't decide if I love it or not...

There's now the tricarrier instead of the Helicarrier... I can't decide if I like that or not


----------



## Doodle98




----------



## Doodle98




----------



## Doodle98

You probably can tell I just realized I could post gifs, so here is an Agnes attack!


----------



## Silvermist20

I just came back from an AWESOME weekend of camping with gs. So this notes basically sum up the fun/weird stuff.

~We got to go Whitewater Rafting which was awesome
~My friends grandma kept falling out of the raft as she was trying to get in
~There were a couple of water fights
~These old people splashed a bucket of water on us (the rafts came with buckets for water fights) so one of the girl's dad started pouring water on them and was just like, "Sorry, I don't lose."
~The rapids were awesome
~We got to go swimming in the river
~My friend almost lost us
~There was a dance (It was kind of lame though since the music wasn't that good and it was pretty short, but it was still fun)
~Last night, before I actually went to sleep, my friend was like, "I'm bored." I was like, "Me to." Then she was like, "Good night," and we just went to sleep.
~Basically, it was fun.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I just came back from an AWESOME weekend of camping with gs. So this notes basically sum up the fun/weird stuff.
> 
> ~We got to go Whitewater Rafting which was awesome
> ~My friends grandma kept falling out of the raft as she was trying to get in
> ~There were a couple of water fights
> ~These old people splashed a bucket of water on us (the rafts came with buckets for water fights) so one of the girl's dad started pouring water on them and was just like, "Sorry, I don't lose."
> ~The rapids were awesome
> ~We got to go swimming in the river
> ~My friend almost lost us
> ~There was a dance (It was kind of lame though since the music wasn't that good and it was pretty short, but it was still fun)
> ~Last night, before I actually went to sleep, my friend was like, "I'm bored." I was like, "Me to." Then she was like, "Good night," and we just went to sleep.
> ~Basically, it was fun.



Wow! Sounds like it was really fun  Glad you're back!


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Wow! Sounds like it was really fun  Glad you're back!



It was. And thanks!


----------



## Cinderella8

lol There's a character is Spider-Man named Scourge and now I'm just imagining him being a little evil fluffy cat


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> lol There's a character is Spider-Man named Scourge and now I'm just imagining him being a little evil fluffy cat



lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Now he turned out to be good. 

I'm still seeing Scourge the cat  

Whoa Thor just failed big time


----------



## Silvermist20

I just found this....


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> I just found this....



OMG!!!! I love pocket princesses!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I just found this....



Seeing Ariel wearing Loki's crazy headdress thing just made my day


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Seeing Ariel wearing Loki's crazy headdress thing just made my day



Same here. Also:


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> OMG!!!! I love pocket princesses!


I've seen all of them.


Doodle98 said:


> Same here. Also:


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Same here. Also:


----------



## Silvermist20

twinkies are back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> twinkies are back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I know I heard about that yesterday.. Or maybe the day before I don't know 


But I'm SO HAPPY!!!!


----------



## Silvermist20

Twinkie attack!


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Same here. Also:



I have that picture saved to my pictures folder. And I love pocket princesses, they are the funniest thing ever!


----------



## Orreed

So Owl City is my favorite artist and other than Good Time and Fireflies I never hear him in public. Hearing Aligator Sky in a California Safeway would bring much more hapiness and dancing than expected!


----------



## Doodle98




----------



## Doodle98

Hoping this is the truth.


----------



## Cinderella8

i just saw my first percy jackson commercial on tv (i'd have watched it on youtube but m computer sound is acting up) it comes out two days before my birthday!!! Yay!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Random Ultimate Spider-Man quotes time!

Doctor Octopus: "There is your enemy! Destroy him first!"
Spider-Man: "Well someone just put the 'i' in team."

I burst out laughing whenever I hear the name Doctor Octopus. I just think it's so funny


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

I just took the Band-Aid off the thumb I slammed in the car door. Not as bad as I thought 

The 12u (my team) is scrimmaging the 14u tonight in exactly five hours, place your bets everyone


----------



## Cinderella8

okay so spider-man eats a hotdog a street guy gave him, and the street guy turns into loki.

loki: "how was the hotdog, spider-man? was it juicy?"

spidey: "loki? did you do something to my hotdog? You didn't spit in it, did you?"

Nope, Loki, god of mischief, didn't do a single thing to your free hotdog.


----------



## dsnydale

Disney World !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

it's only 81 degrees but it feels like a bzillion


----------



## Cinderella8

Ultimate Spider-Man attack


----------



## Silvermist20

Click the banna.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Click the banna.



The banana was worth it  Except my laptop volume was on high. I didn't think my volume worked


----------



## Cinderella8

my little sister is next to me in the car with earbuds plugged into my phone and singing little talks while playing ice cream jump


----------



## R5Jedi

dsnydale said:


> Disney World !!!!!!!!!!



Are you at Disney World? iM at Epcot today!


----------



## Cinderella8

R5Jedi said:


> Are you at Disney World? iM at Epcot today!



OMG LUCKY!!!

Now she's singing Princess. Who Saved Herself


----------



## Silvermist20

I just burned water.....


----------



## BK228

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> I just burned water.....



Well............ xD


----------



## Silvermist20

BK228 said:


> Well............ xD



I didn't even know it was possible! I was boiling water and I completely forgot I was and my mom was like, "Did you wake your lunch yet?" and I was like, "OMG!" so I checked on it and it was like all melted and stuff at the bottom of the pot. If I had a picture I would post it.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Sorry for dropping off the face of the Earth for a while....band has kept me busy.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> I didn't even know it was possible! I was boiling water and I completely forgot I was and my mom was like, "Did you wake your lunch yet?" and I was like, "OMG!" so I checked on it and it was like all melted and stuff at the bottom of the pot. If I had a picture I would post it.



Oh Silv.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I just burned water.....





Silvermist20 said:


> I didn't even know it was possible! I was boiling water and I completely forgot I was and my mom was like, "Did you wake your lunch yet?" and I was like, "OMG!" so I checked on it and it was like all melted and stuff at the bottom of the pot. If I had a picture I would post it.



*sigh* What are we going to do with you, Silv


----------



## Cinderella8

i listen to my sister's love songs and stuff in the car, but when little talks finally comes on the radio, i don't get to listen to it because my older sister thinks 'it is the stupidest song ever!'  and i'm being the bigger person and not saying my thoughts on her songs. 

on the plus side, it is now playing on my phone


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> i listen to my sister's love songs and stuff in the car, but when little talks finally comes on the radio, i don't get to listen to it because my older sister thinks 'it is the stupidest song ever!'  and i'm being the bigger person and not saying my thoughts on her songs.
> 
> on the plus side, it is now playing on my phone



I think I've changed you a little.....


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I think I've changed you a little.....



 It is now my third favorite song. Behind Radioactive and Unwritten


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> It is now my third favorite song. Behind Radioactive and Unwritten



Glad to know it's in your top three. Mine is like Shake It Out, I Need Your Love, and Dog Days Are Over. But Little Talks is still in my top 10.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Glad to know it's in your top three. Mine is like Shake It Out, I Need Your Love, and Dog Days Are Over. But Little Talks is still in my top 10.



See I have no idea what those three songs are. Never heard of them.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> See I have no idea what those three songs are. Never heard of them.



I put some lyrics from I Need Your Love in my new avatar. Here's the links to the songs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCWnVznnWcs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4Ny0Yf5vfE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny4deVFsYuo


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I put some lyrics from I Need Your Love in my new avatar. Here's the links to the songs.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCWnVznnWcs
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4Ny0Yf5vfE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny4deVFsYuo



I like your avatar! Unfortunately YouTube won't work on my laptop


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> I like your avatar! Unfortunately YouTube won't work on my laptop



Thanks!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome 

Teen beach movie tonight!! YAY!!


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> You're welcome
> 
> Teen beach movie tonight!! YAY!!



I don't think I'm going to watch it. I looks weird.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I don't think I'm going to watch it. I looks weird.



lol I've been wanting to see it for ages! I'm usually not much of a fan for musicals, but these seems like something I'd really like


----------



## The Villianess

My brother and I are going to watch Teen Beach Movie just to laugh at it. I honestly don't think it will be any good but I'm gonna watch it just for laughs and it's kind of satiring a musical that annoys me. (No offense to anyone who likes it or wants to see it.)


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> My brother and I are going to watch Teen Beach Movie just to laugh at it. I honestly don't think it will be any good but I'm gonna watch it just for laughs and it's kind of satiring a musical that annoys me. (No offense to anyone who likes it or wants to see it.)



None taken, everyone has their own opinions!  Watching Another Cinderella Story makes me sad when she misunderstands JP and yeah..


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> None taken, everyone has their own opinions!  Watching Another Cinderella Story makes me sad when she misunderstands JP and yeah..



I love that movie. And yeah, my heart breaks when that happens. It also breaks when they show Mary at the party dancing when she was like ten or eleven because she finally gets a chance to talk to him. 

Few movies get me choked up and sometimes the occasional tear, so it's very rare when I find a part that makes me sad. The only movies that do this nowadays is Monsters Inc and Tarzan, also Fox and the Hound sometimes if I'm feeling sad.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> I love that movie. And yeah, my heart breaks when that happens. It also breaks when they show Mary at the party dancing when she was like ten or eleven because she finally gets a chance to talk to him.
> 
> Few movies get me choked up and sometimes the occasional tear, so it's very rare when I find a part that makes me sad. The only movies that do this nowadays is Monsters Inc and Tarzan, also Fox and the Hound sometimes if I'm feeling sad.



Same here (minus Tarzan). 

93 degrees. Excuse me while I go get my swimsuit on.


----------



## Silvermist20

I just remembered my login info for the Disney website.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

That moment when you realize how out of shape you are... ;_;


----------



## Silvermist20

BOUNCING FACE TIME!


----------



## Fairywings

The most wonderful thing about Tiggers, Tiggers are wonderful things, Their tops are made of rubber, Their bottoms are made of springs, they're bouncy bouncy bouncy bouncy bouncy and so much fun, but most wonderful thing about Tiggers is I'm the only one!


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> The most wonderful thing about Tiggers, Tiggers are wonderful things, Their tops are made of rubber, Their bottoms are made of springs, they're bouncy bouncy bouncy bouncy bouncy and so much fun, but most wonderful thing about Tiggers is I'm the only one!



Iiiiiiiiiiiiii'm the only one!


----------



## The Villianess

I have the song walkin in Memphis stuck in my head. It's awesome.


----------



## Cinderella8

watching teen beach movie.


----------



## BK228

The Villianess said:
			
		

> I have the song walkin in Memphis stuck in my head. It's awesome.



One of my favorites


----------



## Silvermist20

Random smiley time!


----------



## Cinderella8

In bed. We won our two softball games today, we play in the semi-finals tomorrow at three!


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


> Random smiley time!


----------



## Silvermist20

Click the face.


----------



## Orreed

Comic Con makes me fangirl over Marvel. I am really pumped for the future of the MCU. It was a horrible idea to read about the Marvel Panel right before bed because now I am too excited to sleep but it was worth it.


----------



## Cinderella8

--sigh-- We lost the championship game. *facedesk* By one point. *double facedesk*

But, I'm back! With a trophy! And waffles (I am eating breakfast).


----------



## The Villianess

I wish I was in Disney World.


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> I wish I was in Disney World.



Who dosen't? And my trip is SO CLOSE but SO FAR AWAY!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Who dosen't? And my trip is SO CLOSE but SO FAR AWAY!



I don't know if I'm happy for you or jealous...


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> I don't know if I'm happy for you or jealous...



Well I am SO EXCITED! My mom even made me the official planner. I have a book and everything.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Well I am SO EXCITED! My mom even made me the official planner. I have a book and everything.



Lucky -_- In exactly four months I'll be leaving Disney...


----------



## Cinderella8

the voice of the mom is shego. so now i'm imagining shego with frogs...


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> the voice of the mom is shego. so now i'm imagining shego with frogs...


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


>


----------



## Silvermist20

Funny Disney picture time!


----------



## Cinderella8

The What Makes You Beautiful made my day


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Funny Disney picture time!



I've seen almost all of them. I love them!


----------



## Cinderella8

i'm trying to decide whether or not i love this song


----------



## Cinderella8

i love the wizard101 tournament commercials where it says trust your instincts, never back down, rise to the challenge, and stuff like that, and i'm just like: i have never lasted more than two minutes in a tournament.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> i love the wizard101 tournament commercials where it says trust your instincts, never back down, rise to the challenge, and stuff like that, and i'm just like: i have never lasted more than two minutes in a tournament.


----------



## Cinderella8

ahhh there's a new prince!!!!!


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> ahhh there's a new prince!!!!!



Who?


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Who?



Check. The. News. They won't say his name *facedesk* Prince William's first child


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Check. The. News. They won't say his name *facedesk* Prince William's first child



Baby boy!


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Baby boy!


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Check. The. News. They won't say his name *facedesk* Prince William's first child



Ooooooh derp.


----------



## Cinderella8

okay this is random, but this is the random thread...

I had a dream two nights ago that involved an ex-BFF, samurai swords, and big time rush.

and i think the big time rush part was the weirdest part


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> okay this is random, but this is the random thread...
> 
> I had a dream two nights ago that involved an ex-BFF, samurai swords, and big time rush.
> 
> and i think the big time rush part was the weirdest part



I had a dream two or three nights ago that involved school, Cece and Rocky from Shake It Up, Harry Styles, and the Russo's house from Wizzards Of Waverly Place.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I had a dream two or three nights ago that involved school, Cece and Rocky from Shake It Up, Harry Styles, and the Russo's house from Wizzards Of Waverly Place.



lol My dreams are usually insane. A recap of last week is...

-Wolves/werewolves
-Harry and Hermione from Harry Potter
-1D
-IASW
-My softball team
-Slug Terra

Yeah... that was a strange week.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> lol My dreams are usually insane. A recap of last week is...
> 
> -Wolves/werewolves
> -Harry and Hermione from Harry Potter
> -1D
> -IASW
> -My softball team
> -Slug Terra
> 
> Yeah... that was a strange week.



Wooow. I have some pretty weird dreams too sometimes. Like once, I dreamt about this giant bug of somesort and I woke up and felt something on me but nothing was there.....


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Wooow. I have some pretty weird dreams too sometimes. Like once, I dreamt about this giant bug of somesort and I woke up and felt something on me but nothing was there.....



Funny thing is, I can remember a lot of my dreams. So I can still remember stuff from below fourth grade... Like I don't know if it was a dream or what, I was awake, and there was this big dog bark, so I bolt up in my bed and look across the hall into the dark, open bathroom and I saw a pair of glowing eyes. I blinked and they were gone  0_0 So yeah dogs aren't my thing.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Funny thing is, I can remember a lot of my dreams. So I can still remember stuff from below fourth grade... Like I don't know if it was a dream or what, I was awake, and there was this big dog bark, so I bolt up in my bed and look across the hall into the dark, open bathroom and I saw a pair of glowing eyes. I blinked and they were gone  0_0 So yeah dogs aren't my thing.



Creepy.....


----------



## The Villianess

I could have sworn I saw a cat tail. The funny thing is that we just saw a cat today. Freaky.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> I could have sworn I saw a cat tail. The funny thing is that we just saw a cat today. Freaky.



lol Our kittens are playing in front of the barn, our REALLY old cat Mira is probably on our pool deck sunning herself, and I am fairly sure Tigerlily is on one of the cars...


----------



## Silvermist20

I made this on polyvore.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I made this on polyvore.



Well... That happened.


----------



## Silvermist20

And now, some face swaps for your entertainment.


----------



## Orreed

So I just got home from the airport and it's late. I turn on my bathroom left and THERE WAS A DEAD COCKROACHE IN MY SINK. It was terrifying.


----------



## Cinderella8

orreed said:


> so i just got home from the airport and it's late. I turn on my bathroom left and there was a dead cockroache in my sink. It was terrifying.



ewwewewewewew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> ewwewewewewew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> My thoughts exactly



Yesterday in our pool there was a beetle and it was light tan and huge so we got the net and it got stuck in the net so we were swinging the net around trying to get it off.

My sister said it would be cool if it turned into the Beetle, a villain in Spider-Man in metal armor, a jet pack, and like evil ray guns of doom. I said have fun with that


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Yesterday in our pool there was a beetle and it was light tan and huge so we got the net and it got stuck in the net so we were swinging the net around trying to get it off.
> 
> My sister said it would be cool if it turned into the Beetle, a villain in Spider-Man in metal armor, a jet pack, and like evil ray guns of doom. I said have fun with that



I hate when bugs get in our pool! There was this water bug i got out, but it kept hopping on the scooper, so I screamed and threw the scooper out of the pool.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Yesterday in our pool there was a beetle and it was light tan and huge so we got the net and it got stuck in the net so we were swinging the net around trying to get it off.
> 
> My sister said it would be cool if it turned into the Beetle, a villain in Spider-Man in metal armor, a jet pack, and like evil ray guns of doom. I said have fun with that



Oh I hate when bugs are in the pool! *Shutters* Haha oh Spidey. The beetle thing sounds crazy but then again I have a slight fear of Lizards after the Amazing Spider-Man with Andrew Garfield


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> I hate when bugs get in our pool! There was this water bug i got out, but it kept hopping on the scooper, so I screamed and threw the scooper out of the pool.



 Nice. Usually I use a pool noodle and like herd the bugs to the filter. A few days ago I was underwater and there was a spider. Just because Spider-Man is cool doesn't mean spiders are, so I freaked out.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Oh I hate when bugs are in the pool! *Shutters* Haha oh Spidey. The beetle thing sounds crazy but then again I have a slight fear of Lizards after the Amazing Spider-Man with Andrew Garfield



I haven't seen Amazing Spider-Man because... I don't know. M sister thinks the Venom in Amazing Spider-Man is scary, I thought it was just eh...


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> I haven't seen Amazing Spider-Man because... I don't know. M sister thinks the Venom in Amazing Spider-Man is scary, I thought it was just eh...



Oh you should see the new one is great. I didn't find the villian creepy just more of his theory. I still need to see the McGuire Spiderman.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Oh you should see the new one is great. I didn't find the villian creepy just more of his theory. I still need to see the McGuire Spiderman.



And then I think their Otto Octavios (aka Doctor Octopus) just looks funny...


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> And then I think their Otto Octavios (aka Doctor Octopus) just looks funny...



He does a little haha.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> He does a little haha.



And the name Doctor Octopus makes it funnier. He's creepier in the show.





I'm on an iPad so I don't know if this pic will show...


----------



## The Villianess

I'm really bored with nothing to do, so LALALALALA!!!!


----------



## The Villianess

Orreed said:


> Oh you should see the new one is great. I didn't find the villian creepy just more of his theory. I still need to see the McGuire Spiderman.



The new Spiderman was cool. I liked that it took a much more darker turn in this Spiderman series than the other three, who had some pretty childish moments (no hate, I still liked them).


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Oh you should see the new one is great. I didn't find the villian creepy just more of his theory. I still need to see the McGuire Spiderman.



MacGuire is kind of whiny. I like the new Spiderman movie better.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> And the name Doctor Octopus makes it funnier. He's creepier in the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on an iPad so I don't know if this pic will show...



It did not show up but I googled a picture, AND OH MY GOSH THAT IS CREEPY!







Fairywings said:


> MacGuire is kind of whiny. I like the new Spiderman movie better.








McGuire is such a lovely crier.  I feel like I'd prefer the new one too, but I don't know until I see both.


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> It did not show up but I googled a picture, AND OH MY GOSH THAT IS CREEPY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McGuire is such a lovely crier.  I feel like I'd prefer the new one too, but I don't know until I see both.



OMG I AM DYING RIGHT NOW!!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> It did not show up but I googled a picture, AND OH MY GOSH THAT IS CREEPY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McGuire is such a lovely crier.  I feel like I'd prefer the new one too, but I don't know until I see both.



lol He's creepy, and my cousin Noelle looks exactly like the original first episode Octopus when she was in the pool, she was all unhappy and her hair was in her face, so I said her avatar should be Doc Oc and she flipped out XD


----------



## Orreed

So much Spidey love here today 

Oh and this looks awesome.


----------



## Cinderella8

That looks awesome!

Harry Osborne in the show is so awesome... Then in the movies I guess he stinks.


----------



## The Villianess

Yeah Thousandth Post!


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Yeah Thousandth Post!



Yay!!!!!!!! 

Spider-Man says good job!!


----------



## Silvermist20

Still waitng for 2,000.


----------



## Cinderella8

beverly hills chihuahua?


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> beverly hills chihuahua?



Can you feel the grove? _Chihuahua!_
*something random I don't remember* _Chihuahua!_
OHHHHHHHH CHIHUAHUA!


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Can you feel the grove? _Chihuahua!_
> *something random I don't remember* _Chihuahua!_
> OHHHHHHHH CHIHUAHUA!



*facedesk* Thanks for that.

watching spider-man... doctor strange just flew... borrowing sugar... what??


----------



## Silvermist20

I just found out about the new ice cream place in France at Epcot, L'Artisan des Glaces, and it looks pretty good. YUMMY MUNCHINS AND CRUNCHINS!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I just found out about the new ice cream place in France at Epcot, L'Artisan des Glaces, and it looks pretty good. YUMMY MUNCHINS AND CRUNCHINS!



ice cream? yay!!!


----------



## Doodle98

Well I just got hooked on an anime today. Soul eater. Woohoo. This means I will end up watching it for hours on end every day.


----------



## The Villianess




----------



## Cinderella8

morning!

I just realized something.

At least one villain in Ultimate Spider-Man has to know he's Peter Parker.

He's fighting a nightmare-king-guy and Spider-Man says "Hit me with your best shot" and the nightmare guy says "Funny choice of words..." and he uses his nightmare powers I guess and the background changes to Peter's front yard an his house, and the nightmare guys says "Your worst nightmare, your biggest failure" and then Uncle Ben appears. So Spider-Man says "Uncle Ben!" and runs up to him and they hug and talk.

So the nightmare guy knew it was his biggest failure and all that. They were in front of Peter's house, and he said _Uncle_ Ben so wouldn't the nightmare guy know? 

And that was random.


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


>


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> morning!
> 
> I just realized something.
> 
> At least one villain in Ultimate Spider-Man has to know he's Peter Parker.
> 
> He's fighting a nightmare-king-guy and Spider-Man says "Hit me with your best shot" and the nightmare guy says "Funny choice of words..." and he uses his nightmare powers I guess and the background changes to Peter's front yard an his house, and the nightmare guys says "Your worst nightmare, your biggest failure" and then Uncle Ben appears. So Spider-Man says "Uncle Ben!" and runs up to him and they hug and talk.
> 
> So the nightmare guy knew it was his biggest failure and all that. They were in front of Peter's house, and he said _Uncle_ Ben so wouldn't the nightmare guy know?
> 
> And that was random.



Even though I don't watch Spiderman on tv, you have a point. You'd think one darn villain would realize who he is, it's the same thing with Superman. One of those villains are bound to recognize him as Clark Kent just missing his glasses. 
Again, it's pretty much a question is to how they found out, though I'm not surprised because somebody's got to realize sooner or later that a certain person keeps taking off when the superhero comes in. Also, this goes for all superheros, come up with better disguises. Like for costumes. As much as I love Batmans, Robin's looks like a target waiting to be hit. Some villain has got to be smart enough to figure this stuff out, they can't have all dumb villains right?
Totally random, so all over the place. It's true, I don't understand how superheros keep their identities all the time. They must be dying to tell someone that they are a superhero so that person could cover for them.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Even though I don't watch Spiderman on tv, you have a point. You'd think one darn villain would realize who he is, it's the same thing with Superman. One of those villains are bound to recognize him as Clark Kent just missing his glasses.
> Again, it's pretty much a question is to how they found out, though I'm not surprised because somebody's got to realize sooner or later that a certain person keeps taking off when the superhero comes in. Also, this goes for all superheros, come up with better disguises. Like for costumes. As much as I love Batmans, Robin's looks like a target waiting to be hit. Some villain has got to be smart enough to figure this stuff out, they can't have all dumb villains right?
> Totally random, so all over the place. It's true, I don't understand how superheros keep their identities all the time. They must be dying to tell someone that they are a superhero so that person could cover for them.



Thank you. Thank you thank you thank you. And I get the whole secret identity thing, but really. And I think I ranted a few pages back about being unmasked...

To all super villains: Get some IQ.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Thank you. Thank you thank you thank you. And I get the whole secret identity thing, but really. And I think I ranted a few pages back about being unmasked...
> 
> To all super villains: Get some IQ.



 Agreed!


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Agreed!



We need to like give a supervillain intervention XD


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> We need to like give a supervillain intervention XD



That would be interesting to see how that would turn out. But don't invite the Joker, I am terrified of clowns which is why I barely watched any Batman from childhood since he was the main villain.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> That would be interesting to see how that would turn out. But don't invite the Joker, I am terrified of clowns which is why I barely watched any Batman from childhood since he was the main villain.



Okay we won't invite Jokey 

EDIT: 11:11 everyone! Make a wish!!


----------



## The Villianess

Yay, no Joker!


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Yay, no Joker!



Now who shall we invite? *makes list*

Doctor Doom... Why do I think his name is funny?


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Now who shall we invite? *makes list*
> 
> Doctor Doom... Why do I think his name is funny?



I thought his name was funny.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> I thought his name was funny.



So do I but I don't know why xP


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Okay, here's my opinion on y'all's conversation.

Spiderman is okay, but nothing worth talking about. I refused to see the new movie because I've never been big on him.

X-Men, The Avengers, Iron Man, Wolverine, and Thor are different. They are amazing.

Also, the Joker is one of the best supervillans. Doesn't top Loki, but still. No hating on the Joker.

Okay, nerd rant over. *goes back to reading comic books*


----------



## The Villianess

When I watched cartoons as a kid, there were very few intelligent villains. Kind of a disappointing childhood if you think about it, since they very rarely did anything. Nowadays there are no cartoons to watch so my little bro can't enjoy Chip 'n Dale, one of the very few shows with one intelligent villain, totally forgot his name though.

I think the Joker is one of the most iconic villains. I am not hating on him, he just scared me so much cause he was a clown, but IMO the cartoon version wasn't as epic as the 90's (might be 80's) version of the Joker.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> When I watched cartoons as a kid, there were very few intelligent villains. Kind of a disappointing childhood if you think about it, since they very rarely did anything. Nowadays there are no cartoons to watch so my little bro can't enjoy Chip 'n Dale.



Well, there are 'intelligent' villains, like super-genius's gone bad, they're just not smart I guess... I don't know how to word that 

Yeah there are no cartoons. Well right now my sister is watching Veggie Tales.


----------



## The Villianess

I totally agree there is nothing to watch when I am bored or if I really want to see something from the shows I watched as a kid that I haven't seen in a while. The only somewhat intelligent villain that actually has okay plans that I can actually remember is the guy from Chip 'n Dale. The sad thing is that I can't remember his name, only the voice. 

Idk, the only thing I know is that ONE Chip 'n Dale villain was a good cartoon villain, but there have been a few other formidable opponents from the Aladdin tv show. I hate not remembering these people, but the funny thing is that I recognized one when I saw him without even knowing the name.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> I totally agree there is nothing to watch when I am bored or if I really want to see something from the shows I watched as a kid that I haven't seen in a while. The only somewhat intelligent villain that actually has okay plans that I can actually remember is the guy from Chip 'n Dale. The sad thing is that I can't remember his name, only the voice.
> 
> Idk, the only thing I know is that ONE Chip 'n Dale villain was a good cartoon villain, but there have been a few other formidable opponents from the Aladdin tv show. I hate not remembering these people, but the funny thing is that I recognized one when I saw him without even knowing the name.





Free Marvel digital comics... I'll be here


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Thank you. Thank you thank you thank you. And I get the whole secret identity thing, but really. And I think I ranted a few pages back about being unmasked...
> 
> To all super villains: Get some IQ.



That haha! Villians are brain smart but have no common sense.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> That haha! Villians are brain smart but have no common sense.



100 comic book pages later...

Nope! Not at all.

I'm thinking of revamping my signature...


----------



## Doodle98

Why is it that my guinea pigs like to wake me up? They bite on the bars of their cages and squeak, even though they got food and water last night. -_-


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Free Marvel digital comics... I'll be here



Oh, so you discovered that? We have a subscription, so often I'll go online to read my favorites or see what's new.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:
			
		

> That haha! Villians are brain smart but have no common sense.



Yes, exactly.


----------



## Silvermist20




----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


>



It would be the best week ever!!!

I know nobody watches Slugterra but I need to get this out: 

Why would you jump into a pit called the Abyss? Especially if your arch enemy WANTED you to? 

It's rainy here..


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> It would be the best week ever!!!
> 
> I know nobody watches Slugterra but I need to get this out:
> 
> Why would you jump into a pit called the Abyss? Especially if your arch enemy WANTED you to?
> 
> It's rainy here..



Why would someone do that?


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


>



I WANT THIS. RIGHT NOW.

I would do anything to have Kim Possible, That's So Raven, Wizards, Lilo & Stitch, and even Jake Long back on the air for a week. It would be so epic. 

I literally WILL ban Disney from any future children if the shows get worse, my bro already has nothing to watch and it's painful enough to see that. I want to show him my epic childhood. I personally think that Kim Possible was the best show for me, That's So Raven was a trip I always laughed at each episode and American Dragon is something I used to like a lot.


----------



## Cinderella8

My cat is on my little sister. I don't think my sis is getting up anytime soon... XD


----------



## Silvermist20

I'm doing the 30 Day Disney Challenge on polyvore. I'm on day 20 and at this point, I'm just winging it.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> I'm doing the 30 Day Disney Challenge on polyvore. I'm on day 20 and at this point, I'm just winging it.



I already failed that. Day 2 is 2 days after day 1


----------



## Silvermist20

The check out lady's name at Acme today was Ursula and all I could think of was the sea witch.


----------



## Orreed

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> The check out lady's name at Acme today was Ursula and all I could think of was the sea witch.



Litearly that was me today watching Doctor Who or anytime I hear that name haha.


----------



## Silvermist20

I just looked at the most visited websites on the computer and it shows Disboards before Google. o____o


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> I just looked at the most visited websites on the computer and it shows Disboards before Google. o____o



That's awesome.


----------



## Doodle98

Getting my guinea pigs bigger cages! They fight so I have to keep them seperate, which kinda stinks.


----------



## Doodle98

I'm not tired. I took a nap today.


----------



## BK228

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> I'm not tired. I took a nap today.



I may or may not have just gotten up from a nap.....


----------



## Doodle98

BK228 said:


> I may or may not have just gotten up from a nap.....



That's kinda awesome.


----------



## BK228

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> That's kinda awesome.



Yeah.....and now it is 9 pm and I'm drinking Sprite


----------



## Doodle98

BK228 said:


> Yeah.....and now it is 9 pm and I'm drinking Sprite



Now I want soda. Thanks. Its midnight!


----------



## BK228

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Now I want soda. Thanks. Its midnight!



Haha sorry!!!


----------



## Doodle98

BK228 said:


> Haha sorry!!!



Its okay. I want root beer. Is my favorite.


----------



## BK228

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Its okay. I want root beer. Is my favorite.



I've never been a root beer fan. Yucky.


----------



## Doodle98

BK228 said:


> I've never been a root beer fan. Yucky.



Really? I'll drink sprite and mountain dew and stuff, but I'd rather have a coke or root beer.


----------



## BK228

I like Sprite and Dr. Pepper. Nothing else.


----------



## Doodle98

BK228 said:


> I like Sprite and Dr. Pepper. Nothing else.



Wow. *explodes* i have an obsession with soda, which means I don't get to drink a lot of it.


----------



## BK228

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Wow. *explodes* i have an obsession with soda, which means I don't get to drink a lot of it.



Do you like tea??


----------



## Doodle98

BK228 said:


> Do you like tea??



Yep.


----------



## BK228

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Yep.



I'd prefer English black tea with sugar and a bit of honey any day.


----------



## Doodle98

BK228 said:


> I'd prefer English black tea with sugar and a bit of honey any day.



I don't put honey in tea. I'm not sure if I've ever actually tried that.


----------



## BK228

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> I don't put honey in tea. I'm not sure if I've ever actually tried that.



You haven't lived.


----------



## Doodle98

BK228 said:


> You haven't lived.



Its kinda weird. Its past midnight here and we're talking about tea.


----------



## BK228

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Its kinda weird. Its past midnight here and we're talking about tea.



We are just that cool


----------



## Doodle98

BK228 said:


> We are just that cool



*puts on sunglasses* oh yeah.


----------



## BK228

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> *puts on sunglasses* oh yeah.



Can I ask you a philosophical question?


----------



## Doodle98

BK228 said:


> Can I ask you a philosophical question?



I'm scared. Sure.


----------



## BK228

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> I'm scared. Sure.



Do you believe that you can have a crush on someone that you don't know very well, but the crush is based off of what you do know about the person?


----------



## Doodle98

BK228 said:


> Do you believe that you can have a crush on someone that you don't know very well, but the crush is based off of what you do know about the person?



I dunno.


----------



## BK228

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> I dunno.



Very philosophical answer


----------



## Doodle98

BK228 said:


> Very philosophical answer



Why thank you.


----------



## Doodle98

I'm bored, and I don't get much channels on the tv in my room, so I'm watching a baby story on TLC.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> I'm bored, and I don't get much channels on the tv in my room, so I'm watching a baby story on TLC.



One of my mom's old friend was on that show.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> One of my mom's old friend was on that show.



Wow.


----------



## Silvermist20

TINKERBELL!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Back from getting ready for the fair xP

My sister is playing Wii Fit... the volume is too high and she won't turn it down...


----------



## Silvermist20

I remember when I saw this with my dad on my last trip and he had to buy everyone churros. (Darn, now I'm craving a churro.)


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I remember when I saw this with my dad on my last trip and he had to buy everyone churros. (Darn, now I'm craving a churro.)



(I will probably upset people by saying this, but...)

EW!! EW EW EW EW!! CHURROS ARE GROSS.

EDIT: Well that was a memorable 3,000th post...


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> (I will probably upset people by saying this, but...)
> 
> EW!! EW EW EW EW!! CHURROS ARE GROSS.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


>



I know, I know! I'm very picky. I don't like chicken or turkey or stuff like that.

But I like salami!


----------



## The Villianess

"Prince Ali" is stuck in my head. Oh boy, I can already tell I won't be able to do anything now.....


And Cindy, you don't like churros?


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> "Prince Ali" is stuck in my head. Oh boy, I can already tell I won't be able to do anything now.....
> 
> 
> And Cindy, you don't like churros?



Thanks for getting that stuck in my head.

And no, they are gross >_<


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Thanks for getting that stuck in my head.
> 
> And no, they are gross >_<



Sorry, plus the song is only one line repeating in my head a thousand times which gets annoying even though it's an okay song. I MUST LISTEN TO I'LL MAKE A MAN OUT OF YOU!!!!!!!

Anyway, I just adore churros. It's weird because I hate cinnimon, yet I get a churro, then I'm just like okay I'll like cinnimon for two minutes. 

I am currently going through Disney songs randomly repeating in my head.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Sorry, plus the song is only one line repeating in my head a thousand times which gets annoying even though it's an okay song. I MUST LISTEN TO I'LL MAKE A MAN OUT OF YOU!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyway, I just adore churros. It's weird because I hate cinnimon, yet I get a churro, then I'm just like okay I'll like cinnimon for two minutes.
> 
> I am currently going through Disney songs randomly repeating in my head.



Now THAT is stuck in my head. 

Churros are just....... no words to describe... xP


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> I remember when I saw this with my dad on my last trip and he had to buy everyone churros. (Darn, now I'm craving a churro.)



My dad was Sully twice. I love churros.


----------



## Orreed

I am questioning myself why I sometimes call people older than me "kid."


----------



## Cinderella8

I'm trying to pack my little sister for the fair. Nobody has a clue what the weather will be.

I'll just pack cold and warm stuff I guess...


----------



## Doodle98

Second time today watching Must do Disney. Definitely not the last though.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Second time today watching Must do Disney. Definitely not the last though.



Wait, are you at Disney or watching it on YouTube?


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Wait, are you at Disney or watching it on YouTube?



Youtube. I wish I was at disney.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Youtube. I wish I was at disney.



Oh.





OMG SO EXCITED RIGHT NOW OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Oh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG SO EXCITED RIGHT NOW OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!



23 days until my trip!!!!


----------



## Doodle98

I think this is my third time through Must do Disney. I think I have a problem.


----------



## Cinderella8

I have completed my Slugterra game and only lost twice 

Oh wait never mind I missed an ENTIRE CHAPTER?!?! *facedesk*


----------



## Silvermist20

Some lady on the tv is named Carrie Martin and all I can think of it Zack and Cody's mom.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Some lady on the tv is named Carrie Martin and all I can think of it Zack and Cody's mom.





Yay, Wall-E is on!


----------



## bluepirategrl

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious! No I didn't look it up to spell it! I actually know how too! Lol


----------



## Cinderella8

bluepirategrl said:


> Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious! No I didn't look it up to spell it! I actually know how too! Lol



lol One of my friends said that was on their spelling list in like third grade, it was the only one on the list. I can only remember recesses, cursive writing, and one science lesson in third grade. The rest is a blur...


----------



## bluepirategrl

Cinderella8 said:


> lol One of my friends said that was on their spelling list in like third grade, it was the only one on the list. I can only remember recesses, cursive writing, and one science lesson in third grade. The rest is a blur...



I remember lunch, my favorite subject! Lol


----------



## disneygirl520

bluepirategrl said:


> Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious! No I didn't look it up to spell it! I actually know how too! Lol



Me too lol


----------



## Cinderella8

bluepirategrl said:


> I remember lunch, my favorite subject! Lol



OH I can remember some of lunch, I remember ice cream... We used to be able to buy cups of ice cream.  That was random


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

I love the Dis app... Makes things so much easier when my laptop dies.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> lol One of my friends said that was on their spelling list in like third grade, it was the only one on the list. I can only remember recesses, cursive writing, and one science lesson in third grade. The rest is a blur...



I remember too much.....


----------



## Fairywings

bluepirategrl said:


> Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious! No I didn't look it up to spell it! I actually know how too! Lol



I usually sound it out if I can't remember.


----------



## tiffaneeee

I love smilies      :   :


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> I remember too much.....



I can barely remember a thing. It feels like 3rd grade was just recess, lunch, and meal worms...


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> I can barely remember a thing. It feels like 3rd grade was just recess, lunch, and meal worms...



OMG yes! But not the mealworms. Ick.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> OMG yes! But not the mealworms. Ick.



My meal-worm was named George. I have no idea.

Oh, third grade was also Harry Potter


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> I can barely remember a thing. It feels like 3rd grade was just recess, lunch, and meal worms...



Same, except the meal worms. I also remember some of my friends (I'm no longer friends with most of them)


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Same, except the meal worms. I also remember some of my friends (I'm no longer friends with most of them)



I can remember one friend in particular, but we aren't friends anymore.... as of recently.... *facedesk*

I win a duel on my game, then I'm all happy, and then the guy I beat hits a button, traps me, puts me on a boat, and locks me in jail. Why didn't he just do that BEFORE we dueled and I spent five minutes fighting him?


----------



## Orreed

Hey Anna and I Hope You Think of me are FANTASTIC! 
I have literately been waiting for those two songs for almost a year. 
It's a little surreal Adam finally releasing Midsummer Station EP.


----------



## Doodle98

Why have I been able to stay up this late? I normally wake up early in the morning, and I don't know how I survive.


----------



## Doodle98

My guinea pigs woke me up again. I feed them in the morning, so if I move in my bed at all, both of them squeak at me, very loudly.


----------



## tiffaneeee

awwwww guinea pigs


----------



## Doodle98

so I think I have mentioned before that I have a disney create. Weird, I know. It's just so I don't waste paper. But I drew a picture that I thought was really cute. I draw these with a mouse, and I really want to get a drawing tablet soon. It is Rapunzel and Flynn as ponies.

http://disney.go.com/create/art/2gs11k6Ykbh@00001004wmY0-h-ea3a5d

Also, sorry it's not shaded, I usually do shade them.


----------



## The Villianess

The rain out here is goregeous. Idk why, I just really like hearing or seeing rain. 

But that makes it really cold in here.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> so I think I have mentioned before that I have a disney create. Weird, I know. It's just so I don't waste paper. But I drew a picture that I thought was really cute. I draw these with a mouse, and I really want to get a drawing tablet soon. It is Rapunzel and Flynn as ponies.
> 
> http://disney.go.com/create/art/2gs11k6Ykbh@00001004wmY0-h-ea3a5d
> 
> Also, sorry it's not shaded, I usually do shade them.



That's great!


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> That's great!



thanks!


----------



## Silvermist20

Yummy Mickey waffles!


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Yummy Mickey waffles!



I'm hungry!!!!


----------



## The Villianess

Now I want Mickey Waffles.


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> Now I want Mickey Waffles.



Same. I was making waffles for breakfast today and I was talking to my mom about them. She said there was a Mickey waffle iron. I said if we got it, it wouldn't be the same as the ones at Disney. For some reason, if you eat an everyday thing at Disney, it just tastes better.


----------



## Silvermist20

When I made my photobucket account, I had to slide an arrow to make sure I was human. After I did, it said "Congratulations! You are human!" No, I'm a unicorn.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> When I made my photobucket account, I had to slide an arrow to make sure I was human. After I did, it said "Congratulations! You are human!" No, I'm a unicorn.



I thought I was the only one!!! Hello unicorn brethren!


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> I thought I was the only one!!! Hello unicorn brethren!



Hello!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> When I made my photobucket account, I had to slide an arrow to make sure I was human. After I did, it said "Congratulations! You are human!" No, I'm a unicorn.



Well I am an Alicorn so...


----------



## The Villianess

I am so jealous all all these unicorns here......but I am a powerful sorceress! Or an enchantress.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> I am so jealous all all these unicorns here......but I am a powerful sorceress! Or an enchantress.



Ahem! ALICORN!


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Ahem! ALICORN!



Of course! Alicorn! 

*cough* Powerful sorceress *cough*


----------



## Doodle98

You're an alicorn too? Sweet celestia! I thought I was the only one! Other than Twily, Tia, Luna, and Cadence. . . (And maybe others soon, you can never tell with that show.)


----------



## Fairywings

Well, my nickname is Wings, so I might be a pegasus, but I've always envisioned myself as more of a unicorn, a magical, intellectual type. Who knows, maybe I'm actually an alicorn.


----------



## Silvermist20

I found a link to make MLP's and stuff. If you want to use it or see it, click the banana.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> I found a link to make MLP's and stuff. If you want to use it or see it, click the banana.



I love that. I use it all the time! They made an app, but I can't get it. ;-;


----------



## Orreed

That moment when you want to go to sleep but don't because you are enjoying listening to music too much. I think it's worth it.


----------



## Doodle98

This is what I would look like if I was a pony. That is pretty much the closest I can get to my actual hair color. (I don't dye it. It's a really strange red color.) I know it's not the best drawing, but whatevs. I draw with a mouse. 

http://disney.go.com/create/art/2gs11k6Ykbh@00001004x100-h-5cb582


----------



## Silvermist20

After all these years, I FINALLY made something on create!

http://disney.go.com/create/art/2gs11k6UaiFo00001004hg00-g-a698e6


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> After all these years, I FINALLY made something on create!
> 
> http://disney.go.com/create/art/2gs11k6UaiFo00001004hg00-g-a698e6



I just fanned you. I'm so cool.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> I just fanned you. I'm so cool.



Yay my first fan in like 2 years lol.


----------



## Doodle98

My neighbor has an outdoor cat that just walks around and sits on the road and it makes me worried.


----------



## Silvermist20

I just made this. I failed ):

http://disney.go.com/create/art/2gs11k6UaiFo00001004ng00-g-f4bc1c


----------



## Doodle98

http://disney.go.com/create/artists/Vinyl-Scratch

Here is a link to my accepted art.


----------



## Silvermist20

Here is the link to my accepted, terrible art. (They only accepted the old stuff so far. I don't understand why the art doesn't automatically becomes public.)

http://disney.go.com/create/artists/purplepuff15


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Here is the link to my accepted, terrible art. (They only accepted the old stuff so far. I don't understand why the art doesn't automatically becomes public.)
> 
> http://disney.go.com/create/artists/purplepuff15



They want to make sure that people don't draw "inappropriate" stuff.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> They want to make sure that people don't draw "inappropriate" stuff.



Well, it's a Disney site so I don't think anyone would even think about drawing something inapropriate. They would just get banned anyway.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Well, it's a Disney site so I don't think anyone would even think about drawing something inapropriate. They would just get banned anyway.



I know. It's strange.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> I know. It's strange.



Btw, do you know how to change the profile picture on create?


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Btw, do you know how to change the profile picture on create?



Gah! Can't remember! You need to go to this one page, then you can change everything.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Gah! Can't remember! You need to go to this one page, then you can change everything.



I tried finding the page, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> I tried finding the page, but I couldn't find it.



I tried. Couldn't find it either.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> I tried. Couldn't find it either.



Darn ):


----------



## Silvermist20

My first attempt at drawing like PPG!

http://disney.go.com/create/art/2gs11k6UaiFo00001004wiw0-h-8a6314


----------



## Silvermist20

I'm so desperate for an answer on how to change my create avatar that I'm going on the second page of Google.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I'm so desperate for an answer on how to change my create avatar that I'm going on the second page of Google.



I've been trying for ages. 

Most of my fans are friends from Pixie Hollow  My art never becomes public. Like ever. Especially my comics, I spend like a half hour and they never become public...


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> I've been trying for ages.
> 
> Most of my fans are friends from Pixie Hollow  My art never becomes public. Like ever. Especially my comics, I spend like a half hour and they never become public...



I found a whole sit explaining why some art does and doesn't become public. I forget the link though. And you can still send people or post on here unpublished stuff and we can still see it. Like all the stuff I put on here isn't approved yet.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I found a whole sit explaining why some art does and doesn't become public. I forget the link though. And you can still send people or post on here unpublished stuff and we can still see it. Like all the stuff I put on here isn't approved yet.



Oh, okay.

I'm currently in the pig barns at the state fair and this pig is squealig SO LOUD. Nothing's wrong, it just got fed and watered, it's just making noise to give me a headache I guess 

I spent twenty minutes trying to find an episode description for the new Slugterra... I failed 

Oh and while I did terrible this fair (oh well) my big sis won: Tons of ribbons, a messenger bag, a director chair, a banner, checks, and this afternoon at two she'll be awarded a gold/silver belt buckle at the Sale of Champions. And I won.... *drum roll* One fourth place ribbon!!! *facepalm* XD


----------



## The Villianess

One week until Disney!


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> One week until Disney!



Lucky!!!

Here is the story of the last 15 minutes:

I'm in the show ring showing for the overall Berkshire breed pig, and he keeps getting up against the fence. I can't fit my pig whip (it's pretty much a stick you guide the pig with) between him and the fence, so I have to use myself to get him off the fence. Since pigs look better when they're wet (makes them look darker in color) he was very wet. So all of my jeans from my knees down are SOAKED. I have no extra jeans. So I spend the entire show trying to get him off the fence, resultin in him pushing through between my legs and making me almost face-plant in front of fifty + people. 

And the day isn't even half over.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Lucky!!!
> 
> Here is the story of the last 15 minutes:
> 
> I'm in the show ring showing for the overall Berkshire breed pig, and he keeps getting up against the fence. I can't fit my pig whip (it's pretty much a stick you guide the pig with) between him and the fence, so I have to use myself to get him off the fence. Since pigs look better when they're wet (makes them look darker in color) he was very wet. So all of my jeans from my knees down are SOAKED. I have no extra jeans. So I spend the entire show trying to get him off the fence, resultin in him pushing through between my legs and making me almost face-plant in front of fifty + people.
> 
> And the day isn't even half over.



Geez, that sounds exahusting. And that stinks.


----------



## Orreed

At the theatre with friends, not excited to see Turbo haha.


----------



## Orreed

Surprisingly I actually enjoyed Turbo. It had it cheesy moments, but it wasn't too shabby. 

Also WHY WOULD YOU GIVE THE STICKERS BELOW TO HIGH SCHOOLER!? Seriously they are made for a four year old...


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:
			
		

> Surprisingly I actually enjoyed Turbo. It had it cheesy moments, but it wasn't too shabby.
> 
> Also WHY WOULD YOU GIVE THE STICKERS BELOW TO HIGH SCHOOLER!? Seriously they are made for a four year old...



Glad you enjoyed it.

Also, I have no idea. If they were Disney or Marvel I wouldn't be complaining, but those are for preschoolers.


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Surprisingly I actually enjoyed Turbo. It had it cheesy moments, but it wasn't too shabby.
> 
> Also WHY WOULD YOU GIVE THE STICKERS BELOW TO HIGH SCHOOLER!? Seriously they are made for a four year old...



You could always give those stickers to me! They're beautiful!


----------



## Silvermist20

I went to the fair yesterday and I saw so many people carrying around either a stuffed Minion or a stuffed unicorn and I just wanted one so bad.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Orreed said:


> Also WHY WOULD YOU GIVE THE STICKERS BELOW TO HIGH SCHOOLER!? Seriously they are made for a four year old...




I think they're kinda cute...of course, I penpal so I use stickers constantly.


Silvermist20 said:


> I went to the fair yesterday and I saw so many people carrying around either a stuffed Minion or a stuffed unicorn and I just wanted one so bad.



I've seen them a lot lately! I want one too..


----------



## Orreed

I agree with Wings 100%, but if I knew you all who wanted them I'd let you have them  I guess we all have different tastes.


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Surprisingly I actually enjoyed Turbo. It had it cheesy moments, but it wasn't too shabby.
> 
> Also WHY WOULD YOU GIVE THE STICKERS BELOW TO HIGH SCHOOLER!? Seriously they are made for a four year old...



The blue horse looks very tough.


----------



## Orreed

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> I went to the fair yesterday and I saw so many people carrying around either a stuffed Minion or a stuffed unicorn and I just wanted one so bad.



At USO the Minion Attraction gift shop there was a huge unicorn plush and I took a picture with it doing the "It's so fluffy" pose. Literally my most liked photo on Facebook. It's an awesome photo  Love that movie!


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> At USO the Minion Attraction gift shop there was a huge unicorn plush and I took a picture with it doing the "It's so fluffy" pose. Literally my most liked photo on Facebook. It's an awesome photo  Love that movie!



I wanted to get one of those so bad, but I ended up getting a unicorn journal, it was really cute, it had a cover that was soft and had the unicorn's face on it.


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> I wanted to get one of those so bad, but I ended up getting a unicorn journal, it was really cute, it had had a cover that was soft and had the unicorn's face on it.



That does sound nice. I love my notebooks. I didn't actually get the unicorn, just posed with him.


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> At USO the Minion Attraction gift shop there was a huge unicorn plush and I took a picture with it doing the "It's so fluffy" pose. Literally my most liked photo on Facebook. It's an awesome photo  Love that movie!



Now I want one!


----------



## Cinderella8

I am testing this picture.






EDIT YES IT WORKS!!


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> I am testing this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT YES IT WORKS!!



I like it!


----------



## Cinderella8

Re-watching Gravity Falls season finale. 

Grappling hook!!!!


----------



## Doodle98




----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


>



I spent the entire season trying to figure out what was down there.


----------



## Doodle98




----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


>



That it something I did not need to see again.
XD
Okay a little off topic but it will make sense in a minute: anyone have a photobucket or account like that?


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> That it something I did not need to see again.
> XD
> Okay a little off topic but it will make sense in a minute: anyone have a photobucket or account like that?


----------



## Cinderella8

Well that happened...

Watching Song of the South for the first time ever!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


>



Haha I loved that part!


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Haha I loved that part!



Keep on shaving that hairy uncle!


----------



## The Villianess

I feel kind of hungry. Time for a night snack. Or a couple snacks.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> That it something I did not need to see again.
> XD
> Okay a little off topic but it will make sense in a minute: anyone have a photobucket or account like that?



I have a photobucket.


----------



## Cinderella8

My mom brought Twinkies from Walmart.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> My mom brought Twinkies from Walmart.



(This is about to make me sound like Annabelle from COD a little bit)

TWINKIEEEEEEEEES!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> (This is about to make me sound like Annabelle from COD a little bit)
> 
> TWINKIEEEEEEEEES!



(just a little bit )

Ugh I'm trying tons of avatars they won't work *facedesk*


----------



## Cinderella8

I just saw a commercial for Max Steel.com and they made it look like a Max Steel movie commercial with real actors and stuff and I was SO HAPPY then I realized it was just a commercial for the site.

Something just broke inside.


----------



## Doodle98

Its almost 10:30 which means it's time for breakfast!


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Its almost 10:30 which means it's time for breakfast!


----------



## Doodle98

In Gravity Falls, it used to be legal to marry woodpeckers.

*uh, it still is*


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> In Gravity Falls, it used to be legal to marry woodpeckers.
> 
> *uh, it still is*



lol I like that episode


----------



## Orreed

My televison is working again. I am so happy!


----------



## Cinderella8

Going to see Sea of Monsters tonight!!!


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Going to see Sea of Monsters tonight!!!



Sweet I might go too!


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Sweet I might go too!



Cool! Noelle's going at noon but she better not spoil it...


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Cool! Noelle's going at noon but she better not spoil it...



Just ask her not too. Have you read the books? I'm hoping it won't be too different.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Just ask her not too. Have you read the books? I'm hoping it won't be too different.



Every single one!  Me too, I don't like it when movies stray from the original vision


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> Every single one!  Me too, I don't like it when movies stray from the original vision



Cool, it was a great series


----------



## Cinderella8

Movie tonight! I'm both excited an nervous. I haven't seen the person all summer, except a thirty second hello at Despicable Me 2. And I'm still a little mad at her behavior towards the end of last school year, but I've been texting her and talking to her on the phone and she seems better... And I may be sleeping over...

lol I'm feeling nostalgic so...

Last time I slept over, her cat Peebles jumped on ym head, but he was declawed, so it felt funny 

We made a fort the first time I was over and the roof was a blanket. Peebles jumped on the blanket and brought the entire thing down 

In the middle of the night I wake up, and we're in sleeping bags in the living room, and Peebles is sitting on top of the bookcase staring at me, so I say 'Hi Peebs!' and he jumped down, jumped across the sleeping bag, and sat next to me. Just sat there and watched...

I felt like saying those


----------



## Silvermist20

I got bored, so I drew Kirby.

http://disney.go.com/create/art/2gs11k6UaiFo00001004ow00-g-43ba01


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I got bored, so I drew Kirby.
> 
> http://disney.go.com/create/art/2gs11k6UaiFo00001004ow00-g-43ba01



It won't load but I will be patient (or at least act like I'm being patient)


----------



## The Villianess

Oh yes, I finally got my chance to watch Sword in the Stone!


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Oh yes, I finally got my chance to watch Sword in the Stone!


We were just watching that earlier 0_0


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> We were just watching that earlier 0_0



Ooh cool!


----------



## Cinderella8

I have caught my big sister (17) playing Slugterra: Slug It Out on the iPad


----------



## Doodle98

I was bored, so I made a gif comic! sort of.




I know, RD. I know.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> I was bored, so I made a gif comic! sort of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, RD. I know.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Doodle98 said:


> I was bored, so I made a gif comic! sort of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, RD. I know.



Those ponies are cute!


----------



## Orreed

Me: Is that Oprah's dad?
Mom: No that's her boyfriend.


----------



## Cinderella8

I was up so late last night and I was awake at 6:40


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> I was up so late last night and I was awake at 6:40



I normally wake up around 4:00, check dis, then fall back asleep for 3 hours.


----------



## Orreed

The rain makes me so happy! Literally the first day this summer it's rained. (Expect for it rained like five days in a row, but I was on vacation.)


----------



## Doodle98

People should make hats that you can put on your phones.


----------



## IndigoFaith

I wake up around seven or eight, unless it's Saturday or a The beginning of Summer, or vacation from school.  Then I wake up at five or six and I use the computer.


----------



## danibryan819

Mew...I better not be the only whovian here...o.o


----------



## Cinderella8

danibryan819 said:


> Mew...I better not be the only whovian here...o.o



You aren't. I promise


----------



## danibryan819

WOOHOO! I FEEL AT HOME! Pretty sure it isn't whovians galore, but still...


----------



## Cinderella8

danibryan819 said:


> WOOHOO! I FEEL AT HOME! Pretty sure it isn't whovians galore, but still...



Not exactly but you aren't alone 

Spider-Man.


----------



## danibryan819

Cinderella8 said:


> Not exactly but you aren't alone
> 
> Spider-Man.



Nice... I gotta do this. So me:


----------



## Cinderella8

danibryan819 said:


> Nice... I gotta do this. So me:


Definitely 

Why do I find this so amusing?


----------



## danibryan819

That's so awesome it burns...like toast.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Definitely
> 
> Why do I find this so amusing?



You're not the only one, Cind.


----------



## Cinderella8

danibryan819 said:


> That's so awesome it burns...like toast.





Doodle98 said:


> You're not the only one, Cind.


----------



## danibryan819

You made me laugh because you're laughing. STOP! IT'S CONTAGIOUS!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

danibryan819 said:


> You made me laugh because you're laughing. STOP! IT'S CONTAGIOUS!!!



Now I'm laughing again


----------



## Doodle98

Sometimes you just feel like you're going to fall asleep.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Sometimes you just feel like you're going to fall asleep.



lol Dani and I were just on the phone saying we felt like we were gonna fall asleep...


----------



## danibryan819

Sometimes it's all too easy to tell that Cindy is slaphappy.


----------



## Cinderella8

danibryan819 said:


> Sometimes it's all too easy to tell that Cindy is slaphappy.





I'm excited to go to my cuz's house but sad because that means three hours of being in the car... *facedesk*

That is how to facedesk, Dani


----------



## Orreed

danibryan819 said:


> Mew...I better not be the only whovian here...o.o



I LOVE DOCTOR WHO!!!!! 
Tyler is the only other Whovian I know of on here, but it's not on much anymore. 
Great to see someone else!
I'm kinda a newbie, I started late July. I'm on s4e12. Watching it was been fantastic. 
Nine is my favorite. 
Oh my name is Olivia by the way!


----------



## danibryan819

Cool! I have found my people.  My favorite is eleven (as he is a unicorn of randomness), but I do like nine too. I started a while ago, just never posted anything. Have you watched Empty Children yet? I can't ever keep track of seasons and episodes. XD


----------



## Orreed

danibryan819 said:


> Cool! I have found my people.  My favorite is eleven (as he is a unicorn of randomness), but I do like nine too. I started a while ago, just never posted anything. Have you watched Empty Children yet? I can't ever keep track of seasons and episodes. XD



Eleven seems really cooky and funny in a cool way. I think he's in three more episodes, I'm excited! Haha don't worry it is confusing to keep track! XD I just try to match it with the companion. I did watch Empty Children, it was a great one! And the introduction of Captain Jack makes it even better.


----------



## danibryan819

Orreed said:


> Eleven seems really cooky and funny in a cool way. I think he's in three more episodes, I'm excited! Haha don't worry it is confusing to keep track! XD I just try to match it with the companion. I did watch Empty Children, it was a great one! And the introduction of Captain Jack makes it even better.



Anything cooky is good for me. Empty children scared me, but in a good way. I went to Walmart and this kid was wandering around in front of my family just saying "Mommy?" over and over again. I swear I was freaking out.


----------



## danibryan819

Tenth post for me....NOW!


----------



## Orreed

danibryan819 said:
			
		

> Anything cooky is good for me. Empty children scared me, but in a good way. I went to Walmart and this kid was wandering around in front of my family just saying "Mommy?" over and over again. I swear I was freaking out.



That would be really freaky. I have many moments in really life that remind me of Doctor Who and I geek out sometimes. It's the worst when nobody around can relate haha.


----------



## Silvermist20

I made this pony.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I made this pony.



Can't see it...


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Can't see it...



It's the same one from the MLP:FiM discussion thread.


----------



## IndigoFaith

I had hamburgers for both lunch and dinner yesterday.  Yummy!


----------



## Cinderella8

IndigoFaith said:


> I had hamburgers for both lunch and dinner yesterday.  Yummy!



I had cake for breakfast, cake after lunch, and a murfin after dinner. 

Best. Birthday. Ever.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> I had cake for breakfast, cake after lunch, and a murfin after dinner.
> 
> Best. Birthday. Ever.



Murfin. Lol. I love that.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> I had cake for breakfast, cake after lunch, and a murfin after dinner.
> 
> Best. Birthday. Ever.



That sounds great!


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> I had cake for breakfast, cake after lunch, and a murfin after dinner.
> 
> Best. Birthday. Ever.








I just had to put this.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> I just had to put this.



*faints* derpy!

My Avatar is Derpy and Mickey, but it's really small, it wouldn't accept anything bigger.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> *faints* derpy!
> 
> My Avatar is Derpy and Mickey, but it's really small, it wouldn't accept anything bigger.



Where did you get that picture from?


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I just had to put this.



XD I just had a chocolate muffin for breakfast! Why does my cousin have so many muffins?

We saw Rise of the Guardians last night, I LOVED it!!


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Where did you get that picture from?



Google images. I don't remember. Watching Suited for Success. Rarity is making them all dresses. Twenty percent cooler part is right now! Ahh!


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> I had cake for breakfast, cake after lunch, and a murfin after dinner.
> 
> Best. Birthday. Ever.



Happy Bleated Birthday!


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Happy Bleated Birthday!



lol Thanks 

We're racing golf carts later, everyone place your bets now: Me or Noelle?


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Google images. I don't remember. Watching Suited for Success. Rarity is making them all dresses. Twenty percent cooler part is right now! Ahh!



I found it.


----------



## Doodle98

Today is a sweatpants day.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> lol Thanks
> 
> We're racing golf carts later, everyone place your bets now: Me or Noelle?



My money's on you. (My money's about 35 cents, which is kind of sad.)


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> My money's on you. (My money's about 35 cents, which is kind of sad.)



lol Noelle said she's a dirty driver, so now I'm kinda sorta afraid...


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> My money's on you. (My money's about 35 cents, which is kind of sad.)



lol!


----------



## 1elle2

I'm pretty fast, but I've only ridden on the go carts once. I'm not very good at it.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> I'm pretty fast, but I've only ridden on the go carts once. I'm not very good at it.



Well I've never ridden one so this may end bad... XD


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> lol Noelle said she's a dirty driver, so now I'm kinda sorta afraid...



Shame, Noelle! At the Indy speedway in the MK, I don't know if it's the car, but I always get passed, and bonked on the sides. I try, though. -_-


----------



## Orreed

You'll have a blast! I'v done it a few times.


----------



## 1elle2

I love it. It's just a little difficult.


----------



## Orreed

It makes me all warm and happy inside when characters return for a show special  I literally cheered their name when I saw them.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doctor Octopus's arms are like little puppies.

Strangest sentence I've ever said.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Doctor Octopus's arms are like little puppies.
> 
> Strangest sentence I've ever said.



I love this sentence. I want puppy arms.


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> I love this sentence. I want puppy arms.



They followed Peter Parker home from school and ate his homework.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> I love this sentence. I want puppy arms.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> They followed Peter Parker home from school and ate his homework.



They followed him home from being Spider-Man and then they got jealous because Peter was doing his homework instead of paying the arms any attention. So the arms ate his homework, then they followed Peter to school


----------



## Cinderella8

For those who have read/seen Percy Jackosn books/movie(s), I just realized Slugterra has its own Luke.

*facedesk*


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> For those who have read/seen Percy Jackosn books/movie(s), I just realized Slugterra has its own Luke.
> 
> *facedesk*



Really?


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Really?



Yeah! Twist was awesome and my official favorite character for like fifteen minutes! Then he corners Eli and they fight and...


----------



## Orreed

I had tofu today and it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Cinderella8

The double A's (Ashley and Alyssa) were at softball tonight.

I think my self esteem dropped twenty.... *facepalm*


----------



## Cinderella8

I'm watching the newest American Girl movie, Saige Paints the Sky.

I'm crying.


----------



## Doodle98

Everyone on here calls me Doodle. My name is Bri, but my dad calls me Doodle too. Lol.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> I'm watching the newest American Girl movie, Saige Paints the Sky.
> 
> I'm crying.



Really? Why?

I've only seen Samantha's and Felicity's movies


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> I'm watching the newest American Girl movie, Saige Paints the Sky.
> 
> I'm crying.


I didn't really like that movie.


Doodle98 said:


> Everyone on here calls me Doodle. My name is Bri, but my dad calls me Doodle too. Lol.



Don't worry Bri, I'll call you Bri. (I actually did on the SOD awards because Doodle was too long)


----------



## Silvermist20

Would anyone here be interested in a My Little Pony RP? Wings told me there was one but it only had 7 pages. But that was made 2 years ago.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> I didn't really like that movie.
> 
> Don't worry Bri, I'll call you Bri. (I actually did on the SOD awards because Doodle was too long)



Thanks, lol. You really don't have to if you don't want to. It's just funny, cuz my dad calls me doodle a lot.


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Would anyone here be interested in a My Little Pony RP? Wings told me there was one but it only had 7 pages. But that was made 2 years ago.



I'd do it again, especially since I now know MLP. 

Wow, two years ago? Man, I feel old!


----------



## Orreed

Picking out a backpack should not be as difficult as it is haha. Ebags.com has so many good 
options.


----------



## Cinderella8

I like this smilie.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Picking out a backpack should not be as difficult as it is haha. Ebags.com has so many good
> options.



lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Slugterra:

"They seem _angry_!"
"Like they _really_ wanna _hurt_ us!"

Why does this make me laugh?


----------



## Orreed

Bought one of the coolest lunchboxes today. It even lights up and and makes noice. No, I am not five haha.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Bought one of the coolest lunchboxes today. It even lights up and and makes noice. No, I am not five haha.



That IS really cool! (I am not 5 either)


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> That IS really cool! (I am not 5 either)



Thanks  I saw it for a ridiculously high price on Pinterest and when I saw it for a good deal at Target I was really happy!


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Thanks  I saw it for a ridiculously high price on Pinterest and when I saw it for a good deal at Target I was really happy!



Cool!


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Bought one of the coolest lunchboxes today. It even lights up and and makes noice. No, I am not five haha.



That is awesome 

I never really pack my lunches, but I always love finding cute lunchboxes


----------



## The Villianess

Orreed said:


> Bought one of the coolest lunchboxes today. It even lights up and and makes noice. No, I am not five haha.



Who is that? I mean I know who it is, but I forget the name.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Who is that? I mean I know who it is, but I forget the name.



*cough* R2-D2 *cough*


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> *cough* R2-D2 *cough*



That's it! My knowledge of Star Wars is limited. It is as follows:

*Luke's father is Darth Vader

*Luke is a Jedi, which is a warrior of some sorts in a galaxy

*Akian Skywalker used to be a Jedi, but he became Darth Vader after an accident of some sorts

*C-3PO and R2D2 (I get those two confused) help Luke and Obi-Won Kanobi 

* Jar-Jar Binks is known for being the most annoying character in Star Wars and he becomes some kind of politician


----------



## Cinderella8

Little Talks officially has the weirdest music video EVER.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Little Talks officially has the weirdest music video EVER.



Still think We Can't Stop has the weirdest video.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Still think We Can't Stop has the weirdest video.


Never seen it, but it is now on my to-do list


----------



## Orreed

The Villianess said:
			
		

> That's it! My knowledge of Star Wars is limited. It is as follows:
> 
> *Luke's father is Darth Vader
> 
> *Luke is a Jedi, which is a warrior of some sorts in a galaxy
> 
> *Akian Skywalker used to be a Jedi, but he became Darth Vader after an accident of some sorts
> 
> *C-3PO and R2D2 (I get those two confused) help Luke and Obi-Won Kanobi
> 
> * Jar-Jar Binks is known for being the most annoying character in Star Wars and he becomes some kind of politician



Yes those are right, espically about Jar Jar XD He is so annoying. You should watch them, they suprised be. One of those movies where after your just like, wow! At least the classic trilogy. I don't care for the new ones much. Before I watched them I knew a good amount from Star Wars Weekends and Star Tours haha.


----------



## The Villianess

Orreed said:


> Yes those are right, espically about Jar Jar XD He is so annoying. You should watch them, they suprised be. One of those movies where after your just like, wow! At least the classic trilogy. I don't care for the new ones much. Before I watched them I knew a good amount from Star Wars Weekends and Star Tours haha.



I saw the ending of I think the seventh one. At least my dad said it was the seventh one, but it was the final battle where Darth Vader dies saving Luke from dying from I think his name is Darth Maul. Basically it was the guy shooting electricity out of his hands trying to kill Luke but Darth Vader saved his son, then he took off his fathers mask so Darth Vader saw his son before he died.


----------



## Orreed

The Villianess said:
			
		

> I saw the ending of I think the seventh one. At least my dad said it was the seventh one, but it was the final battle where Darth Vader dies saving Luke from dying from I think his name is Darth Maul. Basically it was the guy shooting electricity out of his hands trying to kill Luke but Darth Vader saved his son, then he took off his fathers mask so Darth Vader saw his son before he died.



There's only six  That's a great scene! I think it was the emperor because Darth Vader was a little boy (Anakin Skyawalker) with Darth Maul died. Don't worry it can be confusing.


----------



## Cinderella8

Watching the tryathlon...


----------



## The Villianess

Orreed said:


> There's only six  That's a great scene! I think it was the emperor because Darth Vader was a little boy (Anakin Skyawalker) with Darth Maul died. Don't worry it can be confusing.



I get confused. Yeah the Emperor something, because he was one of those villains who drags everything out. I'd have to look up his name again.


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> I get confused. Yeah the Emperor something, because he was one of those villains who drags everything out. I'd have to look up his name again.



Palpatine I think


----------



## The Villianess

Fairywings said:


> Palpatine I think



That sounds right. Emperor Palpatine.


----------



## Orreed

The Villianess said:


> That sounds right. Emperor Palpatine.



Yes  But I wouldn't have known that unless I looked it up.

-

So I got added to group board on Pinterest. My pin got 34 repins and twenty likes.  My week is made.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Yes  But I wouldn't have known that unless I looked it up.
> 
> -
> 
> So I got added to group board on Pinterest. My pin got 34 repins and twenty likes.  My week is made.



Awesome


----------



## Doodle98

Happiness is a content little guinea pig laying on you and purring.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Happiness is a content little guinea pig laying on you and purring.



Aww


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Aww



He is so cute. My other one is soooooooooooo noisy.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> He is so cute. My other one is soooooooooooo noisy.



lol


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> lol



They need to be separate because they fought they both just move to bigger cages. And Beanie (the one sitting on me) just sneezed.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> They need to be separate because they fought they both just move to bigger cages. And Beanie (the one sitting on me) just sneezed.



That has to be annoying. lol, that's cute.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> That has to be annoying. lol, that's cute.



It is. I had to put Bean back. I might take Scooter out in a few.


----------



## Doodle98

I just realized that in a week I will be on a plane heading to wdw.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> I just realized that in a week I will be on a plane heading to wdw.


Lucky!!


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> I just realized that in a week I will be on a plane heading to wdw.



Good for you!


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Good for you!



Excited!


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> I just realized that in a week I will be on a plane heading to wdw.



Still can't beleive that I'm going down 2 or 3 days after you come back!


----------



## Cinderella8

*facepalm* When will they realize that every time they put the Venom symbiote in this tiny little glass jar, it always gets out?


----------



## The Villianess

Soooooo hungry


----------



## Silvermist20

I was listening to Still Into You by Paramore (I turned on a lyric video of it) and in the background there were talking hands.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I was listening to Still Into You by Paramore (I turned on a lyric video of it) and in the background there were talking hands.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


>



Lol love minions. But they had like this in the background.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Lol love minions. But they had like this in the background.


Minions are awesome.

And that's.... that.


----------



## Silvermist20

ATTACK OF THE MINIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

We just got out of a churn fundraiser. There were prizes, you put a ticket in a bucket and kept the ticket with the same number, they pull a ticket, and if it's yours then you win the prize. My sister won EVERYTHING she tried to win except the Spider-Man pack. And she won Bingo. She won:

A Cinderella doll the size of an American Girl
A Cinderella kite
A princess bucket and shovel
A princess sticker book
Two handheld fishing games
A fishing Wii game
A free car wash (bingo)

I won: nothing XD


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> We just got out of a churn fundraiser. There were prizes, you put a ticket in a bucket and kept the ticket with the same number, they pull a ticket, and if it's yours then you win the prize. My sister won EVERYTHING she tried to win except the Spider-Man pack. And she won Bingo. She won:
> 
> A Cinderella doll the size of an American Girl
> A Cinderella kite
> A princess bucket and shovel
> A princess sticker book
> Two handheld fishing games
> A fishing Wii game
> A free car wash (bingo)
> 
> I won: nothing XD



Oh wow. Fail. Better luck next time.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Oh wow. Fail. Better luck next time.


lol thanks.

I'm in bed, TinkerBell (cat) is sitting on my feet...


----------



## Silvermist20

I just got into Webkinz after a ton of months without being on. I'm so happy right now!


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> I just got into Webkinz after a ton of months without being on. I'm so happy right now!



I had 15 webkinz. I think. I haven't been on there in like three years. I love my ducky webkinz stuffed animal though.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> I had 15 webkinz. I think. I haven't been on there in like three years. I love my ducky webkinz stuffed animal though.



Yours probably expired. I have 16. (these are in the order I adopted them)

A pug named Bubba
A white terrier name Fifi (I like playing with her fur for some reason)
A lil' penguin named Penguie (as you can see I was very creative with his name)
A reindeer named Reiny (I know, I didn't name him Rudolph, punish me.)
A love frog named Lovie (also very creative, I know)
A kangaroo named Kangee (another creative name)
A lil' google named, wait for it, Googley
A persian cat named Fluffy
A pink dragon named Whimsy
A duck named Quackly
A snowman named Snowy (I know, I didn't name it Frosty, punish me again)
A signature penguin named Emperor
A lil' canary named Tweety
A lil' dog (I forget what it is) named Honey
A rabbit named Bella
And last but not least, a hippo named Popo.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Yours probably expired. I have 16. (these are in the order I adopted them)
> 
> A pug named Bubba
> A white terrier name Fifi (I like playing with her fur for some reason)
> A lil' penguin named Penguie (as you can see I was very creative with his name)
> A reindeer named Reiny (I know, I didn't name him Rudolph, punish me.)
> A love frog named Lovie (also very creative, I know)
> A kangaroo named Kangee (another creative name)
> A lil' google named, wait for it, Googley
> A persian cat named Fluffy
> A pink dragon named Whimsy
> A duck named Quackly
> A snowman named Snowy (I know, I didn't name it Frosty, punish me again)
> A signature penguin named Emperor
> A lil' canary named Tweety
> A lil' dog (I forget what it is) named Honey
> A rabbit named Bella
> And last but not least, a hippo named Popo.



Yeah, I think they are. I have:

A duck named Jade
A dragon named Crystal
A unicorn named Cobalt
Two cats that I can't remember their names
A pig and an elephant and I think one of their names was billy bob joe
A fish
A bat named Fang
An otter
A horse
I can't remember any more. 

Edit: I think I had a snowman.


----------



## Silvermist20

Here's all of my Webkinz.
Left to right.
Top: Emperor, Snowy, Kangee, Quackly, Whimsy, Reiny, Lovie, Fluffy
Bottom: Penguie, Googley, Tweety, Bubba, Fifi, Honey, Bella, Popo


----------



## Orreed

*Cotton Candy frosting is actually delicious. *


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Call me, beep me, if you wanna reach me. Doesn't matter where, doesn't matter when..


----------



## Cinderella8

wdwgirl4ever said:


> Call me, beep me, if you wanna reach me. Doesn't matter where, doesn't matter when..


Thanks for getting that stuck in my head XD


----------



## The Villianess

wdwgirl4ever said:


> Call me, beep me, if you wanna reach me. Doesn't matter where, doesn't matter when..



*immediately starts singing theme song*


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> *immediately starts singing theme song*



Same.


----------



## Cinderella8

All the talk about Webkinz made me think about how many I have, it's 40+.

I don't have all the stuffed animals of them, we donated some


----------



## Cinderella8

I searched around and the thread with the most participants on the first page of threads is:
Last to Post Thread! Below is all the participants and how many posts each participant had.
Disney-Obsessed	257
Cinderella8	199
Raven_the_Bird	174
Disney~Cutie	153
Silvermist20	106
*♥Chip&Dale♥*	100
SCtinkerbell	90
stitch'sgrl101	81
cousinbb	64
IndigoFaith	62
soccercruiser87	42
Fairywings	37
PrincessKendall	33
BK228	33
Tomwdw14	29
The Villianess	29
DisneyDancer13	27
jessidoll	20
dizguy2319	20
PrincessBelle319	19
softball chick	16
PlutosRHM55	15
Doodle98	15
disneygirl520	15
Jonas	14
tiffaneeee	13
StarTunnel	11
wdwgirl4ever	10
DisneyFreak98	10
♫♥MickeyManda♥♫	9
Mickeysgirl34	8
magicallyDisney001	8
mickey'sbff	7
abidale	7
scarscar93	5
R5Jedi	5
TylerFG	4
raec1234	4
SpaceEverest101	4
gatorsfan	4
lengsila	4
MaleficentsBFF	4
JessicaMariee30	3
xMeganLovesDisneyx	3
big_thunder_girl	3
disjel123	3
technicolordolphin	3
Worldgirl	3
mnlibzi	3
TinkerbellBby	3
GoofyFunyun	2
Sleeping Princess	2
DreaminDsny	2
beatyou	2
Qmaz246	2
littleorangebird	2
Fanciful	2
Shadowpan	2
LionKingDramaQueen	2
mstinson14	2
disneykid123	2
disneedust1429	2
minniemouse17	2
belledreamer	2
AryaForQueen	2
DocWes	2
21stCenturyRapunzel	1
illreadhimstories	1
MarietheAristocat	1
Kate8863	1
w0nderland	1
maps823	1
stokedcoconut	1
captianbubble	1
Schmoopsie Poo!	1
Missdisney00	1
Sassy23	1
XOPrincessMinnie	1
curtbrock	1
bayla89	1
Marrow	1
doctorwho	1
disfreak24	1
LuvDisCoasters	1
-DisneyFreak-	1
emma212010	1
Lindseyonstage	1
disneyanney	1
berrybread	1
tinker22	1
Pink_Belle	1
HFBelle	1
FlamePrincess	1
aherzog	1
Gardner258	1
bigpuppergator	1
gnomefan	1
melaniexo	1
charliebrown	1
StephaniexMarie	1
froggy5657	1
Dr.Pluto	1
Experiment113	1
MickeyLuvrLauren	1
chargerbelle	1

I got bored


----------



## Orreed

You should do this thread!


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> You should do this thread!


Okay! Here we go...

Cinderella8	335
Silvermist20	297
Doodle98	182
Orreed	102
The Villianess	62
StephyDee	45
Fairywings	41
BK228	40
wdwgirl4ever	34
IndigoFaith	13
tinkerbellandeeyor	10
waltdisney21	9
TylerFG	9
danibryan819	9
jessidoll	8
Qmaz246	7
1000HappyWishes	7
disneygirl520	6
MaleficentsBFF	6
R5Jedi	5
minniemouse21	5
bayla89	4
Darkwing Duck	4
1elle2	4
big_thunder_girl	3
Turbanator	3
TayTayB	3
disneyanney	3
bluepirategrl	2
tiffaneeee	2
Experiment113	2
PrincessTess	2
Zooshoveller	2
Primrosepower	1
abidale	1
Blancanieves	1
XOPrincessMinnie	1
Mickey Man99	1
hauntedmansiongirl15	1
maps823	1
dsnydale	1
Selseyk	1
dizsophie	1
gritzel4	1
technicolordolphin     1


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Okay! Here we go...
> 
> Cinderella8	335
> Silvermist20	297
> Doodle98	182
> Orreed	102
> The Villianess	62
> StephyDee	45
> Fairywings	41
> BK228	40
> wdwgirl4ever	34
> IndigoFaith	13
> tinkerbellandeeyor	10
> waltdisney21	9
> TylerFG	9
> danibryan819	9
> jessidoll	8
> Qmaz246	7
> 1000HappyWishes	7
> disneygirl520	6
> MaleficentsBFF	6
> R5Jedi	5
> minniemouse21	5
> bayla89	4
> Darkwing Duck	4
> 1elle2	4
> big_thunder_girl	3
> Turbanator	3
> TayTayB	3
> disneyanney	3
> bluepirategrl	2
> tiffaneeee	2
> Experiment113	2
> PrincessTess	2
> Zooshoveller	2
> Primrosepower	1
> abidale	1
> Blancanieves	1
> XOPrincessMinnie	1
> Mickey Man99	1
> hauntedmansiongirl15	1
> maps823	1
> dsnydale	1
> Selseyk	1
> dizsophie	1
> gritzel4	1
> technicolordolphin     1



How do you do that?


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> How do you do that?


I am a phantom, duh.






lol No, I just go to the TB page, where all the threads are listed, and to the right in front of the view count, there's an underlined number, the number of replies on the thread. I click that then copy and paste, and then ta-da.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> I am a phantom, duh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol No, I just go to the TB page, where all the threads are listed, and to the right in front of the view count, there's an underlined number, the number of replies on the thread. I click that then copy and paste, and then ta-da.



Ohhhhhh derp. Here's the Hangout Thread.

disneygirl520	855
scarscar93	517
I Am What I Am	466
MickeyisBeast	421
grandfloluver	361
nerdylightbulb	249
LondonUnderground	196
BK228	55
PlutosRHM55	48
CowboyErin	44
R5Jedi	32
Mickeysgirl34	18
Cinderella8	8
Doodle98	7
IndigoFaith	2
kbonner	1
tiffaneeee	1
missy95	1
redvelvetkitty	1


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> I am a phantom, duh.
> 
> lol No, I just go to the TB page, where all the threads are listed, and to the right in front of the view count, there's an underlined number, the number of replies on the thread. I click that then copy and paste, and then ta-da.



Wow I learned something new today


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Ohhhhhh derp. Here's the Hangout Thread.
> 
> disneygirl520	855
> scarscar93	517
> I Am What I Am	466
> MickeyisBeast	421
> grandfloluver	361
> nerdylightbulb	249
> LondonUnderground	196
> BK228	55
> PlutosRHM55	48
> CowboyErin	44
> R5Jedi	32
> Mickeysgirl34	18
> Cinderella8	8
> Doodle98	7
> IndigoFaith	2
> kbonner	1
> tiffaneeee	1
> missy95	1
> redvelvetkitty	1


Lol yay I have exactly 8! My lucky number!

School open house tonight.


----------



## Silvermist20

SOD:

Silvermist20	591
Fairywings	563
Cinderella8	444
Doodle98	364
abidale	338
GoofyFunyun	295
The Villianess	230
Orreed	139
tigerkitty	89
R5Jedi	56
IndigoFaith	55
1elle2	24
spursboy13	7
BK228	6
disneyanney	5
poohbear89	5
disneygirl520	2
niallsprincess	1

Anti-SOD:

abidale	331
Doodle98	298
Cinderella8	228
Silvermist20	215
GoofyFunyun	159
tigerkitty	155
The Villianess	139
Fairywings	65
IndigoFaith	64
Orreed	40
R5Jedi	34
Marigrace012	1
1elle2	1

COD:

Cinderella8	520
Fairywings	478
Doodle98	376
Silvermist20	326
1elle2	299
The Villianess	259
GoofyFunyun	142
Orreed	137
tigerkitty	80
IndigoFaith	53
bjscheel	1


----------



## Cinderella8

http://www.maxsteel.com/en-us/videos/detail/max-steel-unite/

My sisters are still in awe that I think the actor who plays Max is cute.


----------



## Cinderella8

Never mind. Introduce Yourself Thread Wins. By a LOT.

CrazyChik	171
wilmabride'sdaughter	93
KidGoofy	68
PAdisney1995	61
Smiley.Socks	58
Tranceptor2K9	57
crazytp93	55
StitchfansJr	55
Disney Princess Elli	54
PigletGurl	42
footballizlife27	42
~Tinkertoes~	38
PurpleDucky	37
life of the party	36
soccercruiser87	31
minniemouse440044	30
Em&Em	29
jbcheerchick93	27
Orreed	22
Hawaiidood	21
Cinderelli16	20
Tapout!	18
nevershoutlibby<3	18
Fatphil32	16
WDWtraveler27	16
diva122094	15
Disney-Obsessed	15
BelleGirl09	15
Minnie Squeaks	15
niallsprincess	15
disneychick2721	14
Disney~Magic	14
dancer067	14
MickeyisBeast	13
Princess victoria	13
keegro94	12
~Jiminy Cricket~	12
That_Australian_Kid	11
Fairywings	11
Beach Bum	10
MsBelle	10
JulielovesDisney	10
AmandaSparks730	10
PosessedEeyore	10
PeterPanPatrick	9
tinkerbell12	9
bananda	9
Swedish Meatball	9
cindys_castle2011	8
m!ssemmx0	8
TylerFG	8
Heffalumpy	8
princesskelz	8
andy.b	7
kyraa:]	7
nickjonas1221	7
Carousel94	7
Wild Thing	7
meggiebeth	7
DisneyTeen2592	7
xox_Violet_xox	7
Doodle98	7
Reflections of Earth	6
metsluva57	6
CrazySteph	6
Tinkerbell63	6
BeyondHorizons	6
PinkLadyBug	6
Savikins	6
I Am What I Am	6
charliebrown	6
bookworm93	6
IrishFinneganFan	6
Dis_Craig	6
Mrs.Musso	6
PrincessKendall	5
Mitch8437	5
iloveyou_belle	5
SKJA124	5
Princess_Meghan <3	5
valentina	5
Stitch95	5
gatorsfan	5
Pearls	5
LondonUnderground	5
Disney.Ears	5
jessidoll	5
all night long	5
BountyBow	5
mmm!disneygirl	4
mimiloveswdw	4
Mustang101	4
raec1234	4
nick_B	4
blindsided	4
FunkyMonkey	4
petey's sweetie	4
Cinderella8	4
~Serenity~	4
wdwllamadancer	4
LionKingDramaQueen	4
Summerlee	4
HSMndLKfan92	4
AstroAlphamatt	4
aarxbear	4
stitch'sgrl101	4
Crazee Diser	4
Disney~Cutie	3
Broiled_Sasquatch	3
Jasmineriver	3
Terabithian Warrior	3
_Twinks&Spinks_	3
livelaughlove	3
disneyhockeymad	3
grandfloluver	3
DisneyLily	3
Abbie Cadabby	3
IMGN	3
Zip-A-Dee-Lady	3
CutieEm	3
wdwgirl4ever	3
SpaceEverest101	3
pitt02	3
¡WDW!girlrox	3
mickey'sbff	3
LifeIsDis	3
eeyores smile	3
empiretink33	3
MissDisGirl	3
Sleeping Princess	3
Jedi Master Yoda	3
Smore	3
DollfieDreams	3
<Ziggy Stardust>	3
nerdylightbulb	3
Foreveryours	3
chloejonas2247	3
HouseMD1120	3
saratogadreamin09	3
DisneySpike	3
Captain Brain	3
Mr. Mufasa	3
Pink_Belle	3
ocpanther	3
Emzie	3
eatmoreburritos	3
disneydork409	3
imabrat	3
The Wendy Bird	3
zingzong70	3
seaturtledude	3
PlutosRHM55	3
Smile	3
MADHATTERGIRL	3
3mtn-kate	3
StarTunnel	3
XOPrincessMinnie	2
Romo	2
::Mickey Mania::	2
Omalley75	2
terreto	2
meredith975	2
The Gang Of Five	2
Rappin'ZebRas!!	2
arifulislam	2
broadwaybookworm	2
disneyworldluvr349	2
Cheshire_Rae	2
StephaniexMarie	2
MrsSparrow..	2
big_thunder_girl	2
Peace.Love.Disney.	2
IceGator	2
fruto95	2
Kellybelly777	2
ReelBigFish419	2
Courtney88	2
Babyjustrun	2
pigletgirl	2
Worldgirl	2
ohdisco	2
PointePrince$$	2
kgs732003	2
froggy5657	2
DISKATER69	2
HannahBanana	2
atcal321	2
Justinex3	2
AliceinHalloweentown	2
JamieBaby	2
hauntedmansiongirl15	2
*Quasi*	2
lovexisxdead	2
TheDreamsComeTrue	2
Dr.Pluto	2
Tinkerbell424	2
JadieP	2
Harryy	2
PrincessOfLlyr	2
Cassidy	2
katiebugg	2
Shelton123	2
Jonas	2
Walt's_Dream	2
The Scientist	2
jcfreak15	2
jazworth_hazz_94	2
-flyhigh.	2
Misskate2015	2
MushuGirl06	2
rhino1241	2
travelingirlie	2
acoustic love	2
Cinderella90210	2
liebeyena	2
sexymickey	2
Princess Brittany	2
libby<3	2
~Wishes~	2
xPrincessSmilesx	2
Reberella	2
Stitch4Prez	2
Soarin08	2
expeditioneverestgrl	2
Arcadiux	2
Monorail Fan	2
Darkwing Duck	2
poohbear89	2
PrincessYessenia	2
SparkyTheGiraffe	2
Mandy91	2
disneychick6	2
MorganR	2
stitchfan01	2
♫♥MickeyManda♥♫	2
WDWFreakOfOklahoma.	2
imagineertobe	2
sarabethlovesHCR	2
GoofysOnlyGirl	2
lnfan4life	2
DaHatTrick	2
TayTayB	2
Lexie is Smlexie	2
~Red~	2
heyitsga	2
findingnemo12	2
LadyMagic	2
SnowyJingleBells	2
hack2112	2
DisGirlAllie	2
Mastergracey91	2
dancer4life22	2
dizneykid1125	2
Disneylover 2	2
Angryhenfan95	2
MickeyLuvrLauren	2
Gary Muggleton	2
cheergirll	2
StitchsGurl	2
softball chick	2
Tricycle	2
chip+dalefreak	2
disneyaddict101	2
Tiinkerbelle	2
jobrosx0disney	2
PrincessJasmine14	2
Disneypolyprincess	2
DizzyPirate	2
chanelstar	2
shine a light	2
disneedust1429	2
LittleMissMusical	2
Pigglet	2
airplanegod	2
WickedWitchElphie	2
wannabetink95	2
theffaddict	2
BabyPiglet	2
JackieCullen4ever	2
littleorangebird	2
Sports Blondie	2
kitkatkate	2
beautiful_disaster	2
megrim96	2
BrerColby	1
Kermit4President	1
Kairi-Angel	1
cra_z_dude_17	1
ArielsLittleSister	1
Jacquie.1023	1
cntrygurl	1
MickeyL0ver	1
Hannah_Montana94	1
Mister-Disney	1
miaxu	1
goob9954	1
Florida Dreamin'	1
StarToursJedi	1
MuskratSusie	1
EmilyOnTheWestCoast	1
tink97	1
disneycruise_chick	1
Kit Kat	1
coolcats304	1
xPrincessArielx	1
princesspink	1
katelin&saraBFF	1
xx Big Bad Wolf xx	1
nickkevingirl93	1
wasteMYtime456	1
SorcererJacob	1
yellowlabforever	1
MarietheAristocat	1
TheDisneySmith	1
SilverSynchro919	1
dumbo_daughter	1
w0nderland	1
ehoops120912	1
DisneyWriter627	1
MouseMazing	1
randomguy17	1
Lil.Sweet.Heart	1
lego606	1
Cdtflower	1
baxterbaker	1
natalieeeee	1
daspunk	1
disneylove'94	1
megeve93	1
moonshoeskayla	1
RAK128	1
PlutotheGreat	1
ElphabaThropp	1
tiggertail luver	1
maddymoomin	1
Ruperto	1
slightlyvolcom	1
heyyyitsliana	1
robotpirates	1
tinkerKaos89	1
Dramaprincess	1
DisneyGeek1010	1
SonywithAChance	1
Bencat	1
wicked.witch.of.wdw	1
Cruiser4ever	1
sonofteamharris	1
xoSamma	1
barfownz	1
spursboy13	1
Oogie Boogie Man	1
DisneyDancer13	1
RaggedyAnnPrincess	1
PrincessRiverSong	1
elilala	1
allisonmouse	1
cecemarielove	1
d4pp3r	1
minniesBFF	1
danibryan819	1
tinkerbelle1230	1
PunkRockFruitLoop	1
princesstiana2001	1
xPiglett26x	1
allygator93	1
PrincessKally	1
GeordieSquires	1
Princess_Kayla	1
disney100666	1
jaydenhoward87	1
StitchLuva	1
Cassannino	1
*♥Chip&Dale♥*	1
::Snow_White::	1
tinkyfan	1
SiriuslySebby	1
llama62	1
Tink9721	1
Wniny	1
Princess Namine	1
mywebpoint2	1
PalMickey55	1
goofypurple	1
Wendy in Wonderland!	1
disneygirl520	1
tbirdtide1132	1
mmb123	1
Joisey	1
ecoaster333	1
OctoPie	1
electricthunder	1
catlvr28	1
youaremylifenow	1
Tyedyeprincess	1
Disneyland Princess	1
WeLuvDiz	1
EnchantedPiglet	1
agdollott	1
~Candy~	1
Peacelovehappiness	1
Spo0nfulofSugar	1
Rent Head	1
queenie:]VMK	1
DisneyCJ	1
WhiskeyLullaby	1
Torixo	1
IntellectualTortoise	1
websitekid	1
Electramagic	1
Aladdin02	1
AndreeaScott	1
PrincessKel_33	1
disash6	1
lisafuncub	1
princess*jasmine	1
disneyfanaticc	1
Kphelps16	1
waltdisneyworldfan12	1
ThisIsBrenn	1
adamsclanjr	1
GooglieBear	1
lifisood	1
MickeyTheBestMouse	1
Lexi Rocks1	1
mich20	1
Pixiedust95	1
disneykid123	1
tbucket15	1
MayaMayaa	1
Alice529	1
jneugs	1
Ben The Beast	1
CalvinAndHobbesGenie	1
TinkerTracy	1
Traumend	1
marinadiamond	1
pixiedustprincess71	1
piglet&pooh814	1
aluke	1
InvaderFigaro	1
Tinkerbell Teen	1
R5Jedi	1
alexisnp	1
MusicRocker11	1
adkins561	1
LuisT	1
merida1368	1
Savi	1
ninjaz96	1
TOT_Boy_	1
tacofanatic	1
tower_of_terror_luvr	1
Princess Sarah 92	1
LotsoHugs	1
ihavewaycutecats	1
Rayxxo	1
TheDisWiz	1
♥DizzyDizney♥	1
disneydreamfan14	1
katiee37	1
Padrepride	1
MusicalDisneyDreams	1
ashleeb	1
EeyoreLoverHaley1235	1
lovelybelle	1
Time Traveler	1
Jetaime	1
WDWsweetsixteengirl	1
~Airhead~	1
Jerseyboy254546	1
scarscar93	1
Infinity	1
doctorwho	1
fabulousoldshoes	1
Kacey The Grate	1
ViolinGirl773	1
teamtink♥	1
laxchik18	1
rock.my.socks	1
tinkerbellandeeyor	1
desozapeaterr	1
macheriedisney	1
Laurenalexisc09	1
xxdisneybebe95xx	1
wattson	1
tinker_belle 17	1
adkgrrl	1
princessjessica	1
Ayefour_Corporation	1
elysejesse	1
VickeyTheMouse	1
Motocross Tink	1
captianbubble	1
xpiglet26x	1
Disney Hev	1
Alton.cedric	1
tonybrowN	1
Courtney The Dino	1
jenskiii	1
twitterpated_cookiez	1
Fitchly	1
Mrs. Chamberlain	1
Nibs:TheLostGIRL	1
SuperCalGal	1
DarthKao	1
Thumper01	1
disneyologist	1
Cutefeet	1
mirandaperez10	1
ILoveDisney28	1
Discordantmusic	1
Minecrafter77	1
Wickedrenthead	1
borntoloveDISNEY	1
scrub05	1
Flippy	1
AmberLee<3	1
BandGeek911	1
Ditz	1
Clarinetbabe95	1
Hanel	1
SmileGirl	1
RachelInWonderland	1
telescope	1
Dιsneч Tιnk ♥	1
laxplaya1346	1
madelinedg	1
triplemm	1
soccer girl	1
DisneysPixie464	1
1elle2	1
Brita	1
xMeganLovesDisneyx	1
waggie123	1
nvr2much_diznee	1
Mad~Hatter	1
MrsJoeJonas119	1
PrincessMorganKelcie	1
Addicted.to.Speed	1
Ambie	1
lolr	1
HannahHeartsDisney	1
DisneyGirl625	1
PirateSnowmen	1
DoomsdayFAN	1
mnlibzi	1
disneyloverxo92	1
FairyPiranha	1
want2btinkerbell	1
bballermegz30	1
Breanne6292	1
kelly7ak	1
xMagicMinniex	1
Disney Made 	1
samuelarnold	1
ComfyinNautica	1
Pancakes	1
JessicaMariee30	1
BillsFanGabe	1
PirateChloe	1
FrolloFanatic	1
johnsonmatt3	1
katz_r_awsum	1
MadMorgan	1
Marrow	1
babieeyore	1
mailohh	1
Gleek59	1
disdory	1
house_md	1
BrittanyisGoofy	1
DisneyWorldGirl27745	1
TheTrixster	1
TiffanyRenee	1
PrincessAriel09	1
MissLilixo	1
TowerOfTerrorJunkie4	1
bigbluenation	1
thisonegirl	1
BornThisWay	1
SailorPlutos♥	1
kdl121	1
wishing.upon.a.star	1
PrInCessHanna1996	1
moi_inz	1
thecloudsraceby	1
bombygriz	1
JamesWrestling	1
bongoboy	1
Emma76	1
cheergurl	1
disneyloz1993	1
Pandaamonium	1
sammieee	1
thetallone	1
DisneyFreak98	1
My Wild Love	1
DramaQueen	1
SparklesCupcake	1
saratogadreamin'10	1
laurenluvsdisney	1
MissRapunzel	1
futuretink	1
rockalocka12	1
CarelAshley	1
ya-ya	1
coolkidhann95	1
YensidMickey	1
ashisdancin2	1
themermaidgirl	1
Softballgirl	1
IndigoFaith	1
mstinson14	1
pikachupirate	1
soccer_tink	1
magicalmione	1
GuitarStrings	1
mayaax	1
VMK_MagicalLadee	1
FlamePrincess	1
#1DisneyFreak	1
TrtlGurl	1
jesusismyprince	1
angelaernest	1
soccer_mickey	1
stitchon	1
meghanndancer	1
SecondStar2TheRight	1
Princess Sierra	1
sk8erkelly	1
taz	1
boyob13	1
Deniwillson	1
Shadowpan	1
amloveaffair	1
tinkerbell1999	1
imagineer4life	1
Enchantress91	1
Jen151617	1
sabres2580	1
ppaaiiggee11	1
DisneySoccerGirl	1
jacensolo3	1
MadBowlz	1
inlalaland	1
CherryBlossom	1
DisneylandGirl1998	1
msim93	1
Tomwdw14	1
foothillsgirl	1
Alycia Rêveur	1
Alison2497	1
Sinderellie	1
ReelBigFish	1
adairace	1
tommy141516	1
layneruley	1
lightxthexlights	1
ILoveDisney1998	1
dhiwannabe	1
Reptar.	1
SparrowWings	1
shkabob1	1
Hey_ItsTaylor	1
anelson81993	1
eyndyel	1
peacelove&disney	1
princessgrace13	1
Kaitou Dark	1
lost-in-stereo	1
melaniexo	1
royalclaymore	1
GR33NDAY	1
HMTQ - Madge	1
Princess Katherine	1
aherzog	1
I_am_Nick	1
jstarship	1
trj010014	1
TianaLove	1
mortifiedpenguin	1
mcglashen13	1
kelseighrox925	1
Squirt the turtle	1
Mrs. Bleu	1
footballforever1995	1
DreamfindingJordan	1
RollercoasterGirl	1
PrincessMelby	1
dissoccergrl	1
SorcerFlikToT	1
tiana2012	1
Tora Millypoops	1
-MillieMouse-	1
DLR29	1
DuffyShellieMay	1
Minnie	1
vegetablegirl	1
jmay	1
PrincessIndia	1
MadeleineBeverley	1
yamindie	1
acesupercoolme	1
rentayenta	1
goofysgirl4	1
ilovepoohbear	1
jackjyro	1
meggs	1
veritas	1
VitaniFan	1
Trevor L	1
katief_madhatter5	1
M!ndyMouse	1
WDWJonasGirl	1
~Noki~	1
pixiest6	1
LUCiD	1
UsAirlinesLetter	1
rockstarsyd	1
olla86	1
livieluvsfairies	1
disfreak24	1
Mrs_Curella	1
Brent123	1
Keegro08	1
aerosmith	1
pandapants77	1
LuvDisCoasters	1
CareBear00	1
BK228	1
nikimak2	1
ilikegoats	1
peter_pan_girl	1
Simba92	1
Rose DiVerona	1
gnomefan	1
TinkerbellTara	1
alternativepirate	1
nickjonasobsessed	1
theworldneedscolor	1
yymon95	1
mtschopp	1
notokay	1
day_dreamer	1
gabbers123	1
abbyreads	1
DisneyCoops	1
disneyfreak18	1
Qmaz246	1
chalkboard	1
Pinkjojo7	1
MelissaAnderson	1
pointe	1
Chocolab23	1
LittleMissMagic	1
agenereux633	1
Lumpyluver	1
Crazy for Eeyore	1
disneydancer11	1
testtrack95	1
hdancer4ever	1
francescaa	1
Astaraya	1
ohmimiley	1
jelby	1
bouncytigger22	1
Disneyfreak001	1
SupesHMS	1
Mickeysgirl34	1
technicolordolphin	1
wdi2b	1
Schmoopsie Poo!	1
Marigrace012	1
xXBelleXx	1
cathyb93	1
072106	1
Taylor_moonwalker	1
golfnutt821	1
taylorlautner	1
Lets_go_to_NEVERLAND	1
Dmkgirl96	1
XxCuriosityxX<3	1
thisismyhappyplace	1
nesquik	1
dshark09	1
LizSwann32	1
disneypicturesgirl	1
evasunshine	1
ecopper12	1
Geniefan	1
charchaos	1
Weezer123	1
snowyjoey	1
BrazyWorld2	1
*~Shorty*MoMo~*	1
daddysgirl12	1
*girlwonder*	1
WestCOT	1
ispydork	1
thelittlestmermaid	1
indiesgirl4ever	1
Fanciful	1
Ppufi	1
scarlet0906	1
PrincessAllDay	1
robert88	1
HakunaMatindie	1
Disney Scott	1
WillTurner'sGirl	1
McQuack	1
lalalie	1
LuvLeroy	1
cinderbella2165	1
MountainMan1992	1
gaganbal	1
boardwalkgoalie	1
mariahlane21	1
PirateSnow	1
DancingAllie	1
♥Princess_Hazz♥	1
Hauntedmansion13	1
Duffysmyboy	1
tinkerbell626	1
jaynes	1
AVDisney	1
KFoot	1
CaptainTony345	1
Princess of the Sea	1
tinkerbellbailey	1
kaykay18	1
GryffindorJedi3414	1
hoddsykins	1
DisneyLax	1
Huit	1
rawpower	1
OKW4EVA	1
am.lin	1
ablume93	1
christinajoyyy	1
jazzhandsrobit	1
amindana	1
AlohaIsle	1
MizSkellington221	1
James L	1
Blancanieves	1
aidaneric	1
KaiYves	1
NYcruiser	1
disneyjordan	1
HalNerd	1
KitKat_Tink	1
tiffaneeee	1
disneyfreek9	1
myleadguitargirl	1
JBRox	1
Ventress	1
lpe_bratz	1
luo1987	1
Star to Be♥	1
#1TiggerFan	1
cagirl4life	1
LJWarriors16	1
IWasBornToLoveDisney	1
Little_Birdie	1
bishtmaster	1
vanillamickey	1
Tinkybell92	1
dizguy2319	1
OneTreeHill	1
madmik43	1
DISkittyJujy	1
ginnygirl102	1
star3360	1
KingOfBass40	1
kaileigh	1
ishbit92	1
Emily Sparrow	1
horsefan824	1
Bubbles29693	1
DeedeeBear	1
MaddyDarling	1
natcat117	1
Karengirl 1988	1
PrincessAndie	1
dukeunique	1
Tiger~Lily	1
dwonderz	1
PrincessKathleen	1
SeanXbaybeh	1
JumeeGirl	1
candycane11	1
LongLiveDisney	1
bubberly_gurls	1
zoe618	1
Disneytigergirl	1
chicklets	1
SNES	1
Jill In Wonderland	1
DopeyLvr	1
kendieluvs14	1
rocker123	1
HP&WDWobsessed	1
snugwug	1
notacowboy	1
Jada36088	1
ms.tinkerpoo2	1
wooty813	1
linda11022	1
Cinderellalove	1
roilion94	1
EpicDisneyFreak	1
madamesarcasm	1
SummerSky	1
tesser21	1
simbagirl	1
Pop&theCenturies	1
Vwdiva93	1
goofyandplutoluver	1
PrincessTess	1
diamond730	1
princessdelaney	1
remad	1
cannp123165	1
hburke01	1
IrishTink	1
ridesandstuff	1
VolleyballQt07	1
maps823	1
Type1Tigger	1
undertheseaox	1
Jasmine45	1
Pecobill	1
summersunset	1
princesserinrose	1
XxDaniellexX	1
KHanson5	1
VMKaddict	1
Ms.Squeakers	1
WDW Girl	1
number1tiggerfan	1
*~*stacey*~*	1

That was long.


----------



## Doodle98

Nothing happened today on the hogwarts thread. Absolutely nothing. -_-


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Nothing happened today on the hogwarts thread. Absolutely nothing. -_-



That's a shock. Usually every day there's like 2 or 3 new pages.


----------



## Cinderella8

My sister thinks this is hilarious:

So I'm describing a Slugterra villain to Noelle.

"Mister Saturday is a bozo mind controller with ghoul slugs, a Caribbean accent, and a fruit smoothie addiction."

She thinks that is like the funniest sentence ever


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> That's a shock. Usually every day there's like 2 or 3 new pages.



Actually we average 12 pages a day.


----------



## Cinderella8

12?!?!?!


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


>



Normally. Sometimes when there is a lot of drama we get like 20.


----------



## Cinderella8

There's a new Slugterra episode called 'It Comes By Night' coming on in a few weeks.

So I Googled it and got about a billion different song lyrics with the word night in them.

Well I'm not getting any hints about the episode, unless the song 'Some Nights' is in it...


----------



## maps823

I'm sitting in the back seat of the car at a red light and I look to my right and see a lady eating a chicken leg we make eye contact and she then continues eating the chicken


----------



## Softball Princess

maps823 said:


> I'm sitting in the back seat of the car at a red light and I look to my right and see a lady eating a chicken leg we make eye contact and she then continues eating the chicken



OMG WIERD once I looked at some one in a different car they looked at me made like a SUPER SCARY face and all of the sudden rhier car sped up......O I was just like What?!


----------



## Softball Princess

Softball Princess said:


> OMG WIERD once I looked at some one in a different car they looked at me made like a SUPER SCARY face and all of the sudden rhier car sped up......O I was just like What?!



OMG SORRY for the typos that's what happens when I use my iPod


----------



## Softball Princess

Yeya!!!!


----------



## Softball Princess

Hey


----------



## Silvermist20

I went to the pool today and I bumped my toe on the concrete. The top half of my toe nail and a little bit of my skin came off. It hurts. Hopefully it's better by the time I get to Disney.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I had my toenail ripped off by a boat. Because my feet were on the edge of the dock and the boat cut it off yeah not fun I tell you not fun! Get better!!


----------



## Orreed

Broomsball is seriously a blast <3


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I want dog with a blog to end. I don't want good luck Charlie to ever end. Mia/Charlie is so adorable. I think she's either almost five or six in September!! Crazy right how we grow up so fast?


----------



## Softball Princess

Silvermist20 said:


> I went to the pool today and I bumped my toe on the concrete. The top half of my toe nail and a little bit of my skin came off. It hurts. Hopefully it's better by the time I get to Disney.



Ouch! 
I have a question. How do you put pics in ur sig?


----------



## Silvermist20

Softball Princess said:


> Ouch!
> I have a question. How do you put pics in ur sig?



I PMed you about it.


----------



## Softball Princess

Thanks!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> Thanks!!


OMG I LOVE YOUR USERNAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love softball!!!!

lol


----------



## The Villianess

Russell from _Up_ has a few good lines when he's kidnapped.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Russell from Up has a few good lines when he's kidnapped.



Right? Watching it too. They just had a tv problem a while back at the contemporary.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Right? Watching it too. They just had a tv problem a while back at the contemporary.



The only parts of the movie I really enjoy consist of the old man fight and Russell's lines when kidnapped. Dug is one of the funniest Disney dogs of all time.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> The only parts of the movie I really enjoy consist of the old man fight and Russell's lines when kidnapped. Dug is one of the funniest Disney dogs of all time.



That's what sorta stuff my dog would say if she could talk. So cute and derpy!


----------



## The Villianess

doodle98 said:


> that's what sorta stuff my dog would say if she could talk. So cute and derpy!



lol


----------



## Silvermist20

Speaking of Up, Disney told a better love story in 5 minutes than Twilight did in 5 movies. #nohate


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Speaking of Up, Disney told a better love story in 5 minutes than Twilight did in 5 movies. #nohate



Lol, better love story than Twilight. #nohatetotwilightfans. I prefer Twilight Sparkle.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Lol, better love story than Twilight. #nohatetotwilightfans. I prefer Twilight Sparkle.



Lol I know right.


----------



## Softball Princess

Cinderella8 said:


> OMG I LOVE YOUR USERNAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love softball!!!!
> 
> lol



OMG thxx! Softball forever


----------



## IndigoFaith

I scream, you scream, we all scream for Ice Cream!


----------



## Silvermist20

IndigoFaith said:


> I scream, you scream, we all scream for Ice Cream!



Thanks a lot Indigo, now I'm craving Ice Cream!


----------



## The Villianess

I am driving back from Disney today.


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> I am driving back from Disney today.



Always the sadest part of a Disney vacation.


----------



## Softball Princess

Silvermist20 said:


> Always the sadest part of a Disney vacation.



IKR!!!!
I don't think about it during the vacation but when it's time I'm just like


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> OMG thxx! Softball forever


lol you're welcome. What position do you play?? I'm a backup pitcher and main first baseman


----------



## Softball Princess

3rd and cool!


----------



## Cinderella8

and my favorite...


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> 3rd and cool!


----------



## Softball Princess

Cool I have it today tomorrow wensday and Thursday


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> Cool I have it today tomorrow wensday and Thursday


What team do you play for? Like, a club team or a school/town team?

I played for Wizards for a little bit in 4th grade, but since then I've stuck to my town team.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> and my favorite...



"Pen" line is my favorite.

I always smile at that line.

But by far the movie winner for best comedy stunt is Enchanted when Edward gets run over by the bikers during "That's How You Know".


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> "Pen" line is my favorite.
> 
> I always smile at that line.
> 
> But by far the movie winner for best comedy stunt is Enchanted when Edward gets run over by the bikers during "That's How You Know".


I love the pen line XD

I like that part


----------



## Softball Princess

Cinderella8 said:


> What team do you play for? Like, a club team or a school/town team?
> 
> I played for Wizards for a little bit in 4th grade, but since then I've stuck to my town team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I play Loudon storm
Click to expand...


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

First football game yesterday = tired as crap today. Marching band why you do this to me?


----------



## Orreed

School clothes shopping always gets me more excited.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Orreed said:


> School clothes shopping always gets me more excited.



There's no point in clothes shopping for school for me. Our dress code is crap. If I buy clothes, it's just clothes I like for whenevs. Lol.


----------



## Orreed

wdwgirl4ever said:


> There's no point in clothes shopping for school for me. Our dress code is crap. If I buy clothes, it's just clothes I like for whenevs. Lol.



Oh haha! Ours is not too strict but I like dressing cute some days and others I like going casual with a tee shirt and shorts.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Orreed said:


> Oh haha! Ours is not too strict but I like dressing cute some days and others I like going casual with a tee shirt and shorts.



We can't wear capris or shorts....we can't wear t-shirts unless they are polos or a solid color crew neck....yep. I wish I could wear shorts or some of my cute dresses but my school is stupid. Well, actually it's our board director that started to mess everything up my freshman year. Ugh.


----------



## IndigoFaith

I love Italian food.


----------



## Orreed

wdwgirl4ever said:


> We can't wear capris or shorts....we can't wear t-shirts unless they are polos or a solid color crew neck....yep. I wish I could wear shorts or some of my cute dresses but my school is stupid. Well, actually it's our board director that started to mess everything up my freshman year. Ugh.



Oh whoops I misunderstood that. I thought you mean by they don't enforce it. Oh gross, I'd get really overheated.


----------



## Cinderella8

I forgot how AWESOME Kim Possible is


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> I forgot how AWESOME Kim Possible is



BEST. SHOW. EVER. 

Villains~ Really creative, with distinct personalities, so there was always something different.

Storyline~ TOTALLY EPIC, built in with action sequences, but also a lot of teen high school stuff to keep the audience entertained.

Main Characters~ The best, one of the coolest animation characters ever in my opinion, also they have great chemistry as friends which made the show a lot more interesting.

Episodes~ All good, some of them were probably not as good as others, but the majority of the episodes were completely awesome to the credits.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I watched Kim possible for the first time about 2 weeks ago and I liked it. It was okay!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Orreed said:


> Oh whoops I misunderstood that. I thought you mean by they don't enforce it. Oh gross, I'd get really overheated.



Nope, totes enforces. Believe me, we were ALL mad. Eventually you just had to say screw it and deal with it. That or break dress code and try not to get caught. You have no idea how excited I am for college just because of clothes...


Cinderella8 said:


> I forgot how AWESOME Kim Possible is



I have the Kimmunicator ring as my text tone.


----------



## The Villianess

I am hungry. Better go get a snack. *checks the fridge* *walks back frowning* There is nothing I want.


----------



## Cinderella8

Since we appear to be on the topic...


----------



## The Villianess

^ I love that.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> ^ I love that.


lol I loved Googling that

In the pic where it's raining and she's in her epic blue and white mission outfit, her eyes are blue. Her eyes are green...


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> lol I loved Googling that
> 
> In the pic where it's raining and she's in her epic blue and white mission outfit, her eyes are blue. Her eyes are green...



MIND = BLOWN!


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> MIND = BLOWN!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

So, I'm probably way too excited about winning a red wig on Ebay so that I can dress up/cosplay as Ariel...I have the blue eyes and fair skin and everything. I'm so excited like omg.


----------



## Cinderella8

wdwgirl4ever said:


> So, I'm probably way too excited about winning a red wig on Ebay so that I can dress up/cosplay as Ariel...I have the blue eyes and fair skin and everything. I'm so excited like omg.


Cosplay?


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Cinderella8 said:


> Cosplay?



Another type of dressing up. Like dressing up like anime characters and stuff. I'm such a nerd...knowing what cosplay is and you don't....omg total nerd status. #nerd #omg #sonerdy #yepthatsme #thenerd


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Cosplay?



I think, from what I understand, cosplay is like larping, or if that term's unfamiliar too, dressing up as closely as you can to a character and going out and RPing in real life with other people as that character. Never done it but seen pictures of people's costumes online.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> I think, from what I understand, cosplay is like larping, or if that term's unfamiliar too, dressing up as closely as you can to a character and going out and RPing in real life with other people as that character. Never done it but seen pictures of people's costumes online.


Ooooh okay.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Fairywings said:


> I think, from what I understand, cosplay is like larping, or if that term's unfamiliar too, dressing up as closely as you can to a character and going out and RPing in real life with other people as that character. Never done it but seen pictures of people's costumes online.



You don't have to RP. You can just dress up. Most people do it to Anime Conventions.


----------



## Doodle98

I really want to cosplay at the next con I can go to, probably as someone from soul eater. Maybe Crona.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Doodle98 said:


> I really want to cosplay at the next con I can go to, probably as someone from soul eater. Maybe Crona.



Same here. Except I really want to be Moka from Rosario Vampire. Or Tohru from Fruits Basket. Or Ariel because Ariel is awesome.


----------



## Doodle98

wdwgirl4ever said:


> Same here. Except I really want to be Moka from Rosario Vampire. Or Tohru from Fruits Basket. Or Ariel because Ariel is awesome.



Ariel is awesome. I got to go on her ride yesterday. They left out the climax of the movie with the ship and Ursula dying. '-'


----------



## Orreed

Something on my bucket list is to definitely go to a convention and cosplay! At my school near Halloween we have Goblin Day where most people dress up. I usually just have an eh halfway costume but this  I am going to do something awseome!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Doodle98 said:


> Ariel is awesome. I got to go on her ride yesterday. They left out the climax of the movie with the ship and Ursula dying. '-'


I haven't been able to ride it yet. I will next summer though! I'm SOOOO excited! She's always been my favorite princess. I remember running around singing Part of Your World when I was little. I even did a twirling routine to it.


Orreed said:


> Something on my bucket list is to definitely go to a convention and cosplay! At my school near Halloween we have Goblin Day where most people dress up. I usually just have an eh halfway costume but this  I am going to do something awseome!



Post pics! I really want to find an amazing costume/cosplay for Ariel now that I have a wig ordered, but it's so hard to find good ones in my size. I think I need to head to the gym... *gets in my car* Jk.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Something on my bucket list is to definitely go to a convention and cosplay! At my school near Halloween we have Goblin Day where most people dress up. I usually just have an eh halfway costume but this  I am going to do something awseome!



It would be fun. That sounds cool, I'm jealous!



wdwgirl4ever said:


> You don't have to RP. You can just dress up. Most people do it to Anime Conventions.



Ah, okay.



Doodle98 said:


> Ariel is awesome. I got to go on her ride yesterday. They left out the climax of the movie with the ship and Ursula dying. '-'



I didn't even realize they had until now, now I remember it wasn't there.



wdwgirl4ever said:


> I haven't been able to ride it yet. I will next summer though! I'm SOOOO excited! She's always been my favorite princess. I remember running around singing Part of Your World when I was little. I even did a twirling routine to it.
> 
> 
> Post pics! I really want to find an amazing costume/cosplay for Ariel now that I have a wig ordered, but it's so hard to find good ones in my size. I think I need to head to the gym... *gets in my car* Jk.



lol. There's actually a couple costumes you could do for it, not just mermaid, you could do the pink dinner dress or the blue dress she wore in Kiss The Girl


----------



## Doodle98

Eating goldfish in the contemporary resort.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Eating goldfish in the contemporary resort.


Whaaaaaaa?


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Whaaaaaaa?



Yup. The rainbow ones. Nom. Crackers. Nom.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> It would be fun. That sounds cool, I'm jealous!



Yeah it's awesome I feel lucky  Us theatre kids usually go crazy with it too.



wdwgirl4ever said:


> I haven't been able to ride it yet. I will next summer though! I'm SOOOO excited! She's always been my favorite princess. I remember running around singing Part of Your World when I was little. I even did a twirling routine to it.
> 
> 
> Post pics! I really want to find an amazing costume/cosplay for Ariel now that I have a wig ordered, but it's so hard to find good ones in my size. I think I need to head to the gym... *gets in my car* Jk.



Haha the end of ride is SO rushed! I don't think I can of myself, but we'll see. My school actually did Little Mermaid last year, and we had great costumes. What they did for the shells was get some from like a craft store and paint them and add little decorations on them. The best tip for exercising is too jog in front of the television.  Gets me A LOT more motivated. Haha don't worry about it most models are WAY too skinny.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Fairywings said:


> It would be fun. That sounds cool, I'm jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, okay.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even realize they had until now, now I remember it wasn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. There's actually a couple costumes you could do for it, not just mermaid, you could do the pink dinner dress or the blue dress she wore in Kiss The Girl



I know, but either way I'd have to have it tailor made to find a good one. And the best costume is the mermaid. I dunno. I'm conflicted.


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> Eating goldfish in the contemporary resort.



That sounds pretty awesome. I was eating frozen yogurt and I heard background music like at Disney and I WAS GEEKING OUT.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Yeah it's awesome I feel lucky  Us theatre kids usually go crazy with it too.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha the end of ride is SO rushed! I don't think I can of myself, but we'll see. My school actually did Little Mermaid last year, and we had great costumes. What they did for the shells was get some from like a craft store and paint them and add little decorations on them. The best tip for exercising is too jog in front of the television.  Gets me A LOT more motivated. Haha don't worry about it most models are WAY too skinny.



I bet! I remember last year when in class we had to put on our own 15 minute musicals, and we were given complete access to the costume rooms....


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Orreed said:


> Yeah it's awesome I feel lucky  Us theatre kids usually go crazy with it too.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha the end of ride is SO rushed! I don't think I can of myself, but we'll see. My school actually did Little Mermaid last year, and we had great costumes. What they did for the shells was get some from like a craft store and paint them and add little decorations on them. The best tip for exercising is too jog in front of the television.  Gets me A LOT more motivated. Haha don't worry about it most models are WAY too skinny.



Really? Oh well, I'll like it anyway. And I like going to the gym, it's just they've cut back on the hours and stuff and I can't go as much as I'd like. I'd rather go to the gym than jog in front of the tv. I get distracted too easy. I would go to the gym today but it's closed. Hopefully going tomorrow! Anyways, that's true, but I still need to lose weight before really considering cosplaying anyone or it won't look right lol


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> I bet! I remember last year when in class we had to put on our own 15 minute musicals, and we were given complete access to the costume rooms....



Oh my gosh the costume closet.....



wdwgirl4ever said:


> Really? Oh well, I'll like it anyway. And I like going to the gym, it's just they've cut back on the hours and stuff and I can't go as much as I'd like. I'd rather go to the gym than jog in front of the tv. I get distracted too easy. I would go to the gym today but it's closed. Hopefully going tomorrow! Anyways, that's true, but I still need to lose weight before really considering cosplaying anyone or it won't look right lol



The gym does sound fun! I think I'll use it a lot when I'm in college.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Oh my gosh the costume closet.....
> 
> 
> 
> The gym does sound fun! I think I'll use it a lot when I'm in college.



The costume rooms.......


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> The costume rooms.......



Oh is that different? I think the costume closet is the same thing. It's not really a closet. It's so huge we have one of those ladders like at Home Depot.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Oh is that different? I think the costume closet is the same thing. It's not really a closet. It's so huge we have one of those ladders like at Home Depot.



That's just the term we use at my school. We have a room, left is girls costumes and shoes and accessories and some varied props, center is props, right is guys and some varied props. It's too cramped for a ladder lol.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> That's just the term we use at my school. We have a room, left is girls costumes and shoes and accessories and some varied props, center is props, right is guys and some varied props. It's too cramped for a ladder lol.



Ok okay. Haha ours gets messy too. I meant to say a rolling staircase. It's a really long and tall room which I guess closet came from. Your room's name makes more sense


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Ok okay. Haha ours gets messy too. I meant to say a rolling staircase. It's a really long and tall room which I guess closet came from. Your room's name makes more sense



I see. I'm short, so a rolling stair thingy sounds awesome lol


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> I see. I'm short, so a rolling stair thingy sounds awesome lol



It is haha. I'm average heighted but it's super tall so it's helpful. Plus it's fun to roll on it shhhh


----------



## Cinderella8

Epic is....

epic.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> It is haha. I'm average heighted but it's super tall so it's helpful. Plus it's fun to roll on it shhhh



haha


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> It is haha. I'm average heighted but it's super tall so it's helpful. Plus it's fun to roll on it shhhh



Nice. Am I the only super tall one? I'm almost six feet and pretty skinny. Apparently I'm a string bean.


----------



## BK228

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Nice. Am I the only super tall one? I'm almost six feet and pretty skinny. Apparently I'm a string bean.



I'm 5'11 so I'm rather tall I'd say lol


----------



## disneyanney

(Joining this thread).
I'm with all the shorties! Hoping I grow 1 1/2"...that would make me average height...


----------



## Doodle98

BK228 said:


> I'm 5'11 so I'm rather tall I'd say lol



You beat me by two inches!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Orreed said:


> Oh my gosh the costume closet.....
> 
> 
> 
> The gym does sound fun! I think I'll use it a lot when I'm in college.


Idk about the one when I'm in college. I'm pretty shy and like to keep to myself. I like mine because it's all military guys there and then I'm like the only chick and like the only one under 25.


Doodle98 said:


> Nice. Am I the only super tall one? I'm almost six feet and pretty skinny. Apparently I'm a string bean.



I'm like 5'6.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Nice. Am I the only super tall one? I'm almost six feet and pretty skinny. Apparently I'm a string bean.





BK228 said:


> I'm 5'11 so I'm rather tall I'd say lol



I feel so short now. I'm like 5'7 1/2".


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I feel so short now. I'm like 5'7 1/2".


I feel shorter too. 

5' 1.5"


----------



## Fairywings

I'm like 5'2" or 5'3"


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> I'm like 5'2" or 5'3"


Yay close to me lol!


----------



## Doodle98

I feel so tall.  my bff Maddie is shorter, so we look odd standing together. Oh wellz, lol.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Yay close to me lol!



lol


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> I feel so tall.  my bff Maddie is shorter, so we look odd standing together. Oh wellz, lol.



There's a picture in my yearbook of me standing with my acquaintance (I don't know what I would call her) and I look like a giant.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> There's a picture in my yearbook of me standing with my acquaintance (I don't know what I would call her) and I look like a giant.


 I'm taller than all my friends, but not by much.


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> I'm like 5'2" or 5'3"



Yeah, that's about my height as well.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> I'm taller than all my friends, but not by much.



Same here. It's by like a milimeter or something rediculous or even an inch.


----------



## The Villianess

I don't want to go back to school.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> I don't want to go back to school.


Neither do I


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

The Villianess said:


> I don't want to go back to school.





Cinderella8 said:


> Neither do I



Pfft, I've been back. Not that I'm happy about it lol


----------



## Cinderella8

wdwgirl4ever said:


> Pfft, I've been back. Not that I'm happy about it lol


I'm in lunch now 

my friends say:
"Harpo is here!!"

Okay then....

~~~~Cindy~~~

(I thought that would look cooler...)


----------



## Softball Princess

I'm existed for school!


----------



## Softball Princess




----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Cinderella8 said:


> I'm in lunch now
> 
> my friends say:
> "Harpo is here!!"
> 
> Okay then....
> 
> ~~~~Cindy~~~
> 
> (I thought that would look cooler...)



Lol..I have weird friends too. I'm pretty weird myself so..


----------



## spursboy13

Two more days 'til DISNEY!!!!! I can't wait!! Oh, have any of you done the Disney YES program?


----------



## Silvermist20

spursboy13 said:


> Two more days 'til DISNEY!!!!! I can't wait!! Oh, have any of you done the Disney YES program?



Same here. And no.


----------



## Doodle98

Leaving disney is the saddest. Waiting for the magical express now. ;-;


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Leaving disney is the saddest. Waiting for the magical express now. ;-;



Like I said before, always the saddest part of a trip.


----------



## disneyanney

That's about the point were we start mentally planning our next trip.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> That's about the point were we start mentally planning our next trip.



We booked our next trip in our hotel room.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> We booked our next trip in our hotel room.



Wish we could do that. Normally we switch from the parks to the cruise line, so WDW rates aren't out yet for when we'd go.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Wish we could do that. Normally we switch from the parks to the cruise line, so WDW rates aren't out yet for when we'd go.



Never been on a disney cruise. Or to disneyland for that matter. But WDW 11 times.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Never been on a disney cruise. Or to disneyland for that matter. But WDW 11 times.



I've been to Disneyland a few times, and the cruises are really fun, but WDW is definitely my favorite.


----------



## Doodle98

Boarding plane soon!


----------



## Softball Princess




----------



## Softball Princess

http://http://images6.fanpop.com/image/photos/32300000/My-Little-Pony-Friendship-is-Magic-my-little-pony-friendship-is-magic-32310685-1600-1000.jpg


----------



## Doodle98

Watching Monty Python and the Holy Grail. Love it!


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Watching Monty Python and the Holy Grail. Love it!



Oh yes. Love the ending!


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Watching Monty Python and the Holy Grail. Love it!


THAT brings back loads of memories. Last time I saw it I was at my friend Noa's house, and while we were watching it we were making homemade sundaes (this is like nine at night). 

Long story short, whipped cream is hard to get off the high parts of a wall.


----------



## Doodle98

Not going to ask, Cind.


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> THAT brings back loads of memories. Last time I saw it I was at my friend Noa's house, and while we were watching it we were making homemade sundaes (this is like nine at night).
> 
> Long story short, whipped cream is hard to get off the high parts of a wall.



Lol.


----------



## Doodle98

A commercial said that no one loves chicken as much as me. Umm, I'm a vegetarian. I don't eat chicken.


----------



## Softball Princess

Doodle98 said:


> A commercial said that no one loves chicken as much as me. Umm, I'm a vegetarian. I don't eat chicken.



Lol
I bet u were just like


----------



## Doodle98

Softball Princess said:


> Lol
> I bet u were just like



Yes I was.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Not going to ask, Cind.



Whip cream can be a dangerous weapon


----------



## Softball Princess

Doodle98 said:


> Yes I was.



Lol


----------



## Silvermist20

Leaving for disney tomorrow! This is going to be me tonight: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b95oyhSd5ls


----------



## Doodle98




----------



## disneygirl520

Silvermist20 said:


> Leaving for disney tomorrow! This is going to be me tonight: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b95oyhSd5ls



I love this ad so much I used it for my PTR title.


----------



## Softball Princess

Well have a great time!!


----------



## Cinderella8

What would a villain called the 'Game Master' do?


----------



## Silvermist20

I was at the pool and me and my friend were throwing his water bottle at the volley ball net to see if it would go through and it did and it hit my leg. It hurt so bad and it was all swelled up and huge and disgusting. So now I'm on my dad's computer with my leg up with ice on it.


----------



## Softball Princess

Silvermist20 said:


> I was at the pool and me and my friend were throwing his water bottle at the volley ball net to see if it would go through and it did and it hit my leg. It hurt so bad and it was all swelled up and huge and disgusting. So now I'm on my dad's computer with my leg up with ice on it.



Awwwwww! I'm sorry to hear that! Get we'll soon!


----------



## Cinderella8

One of the things I liked about Artemis Fowl is that in the first book there is no distinctive good guy/bad guy, both sides are equally good/bad.


----------



## Cinderella8

Today in science Mr. W was asking a boy named Parker a question, and he was joking around with him...

Mr W: "Know the answer, Parker? Peter Parker?"

Parker: ...

Mr W: "Do you know who Peter Parker is?"

It took all of my willpower not to answer.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Today in science Mr. W was asking a boy named Parker a question, and he was joking around with him...
> 
> Mr W: "Know the answer, Parker? Peter Parker?"
> 
> Parker: ...
> 
> Mr W: "Do you know who Peter Parker is?"
> 
> It took all of my willpower not to answer.



lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> lol


It was funny 

Did anyone see the teen choice award speech given by an actor named Chris or Ashton something something something? Thoughts? My reading teacher showed it to us. Yeeeeah not good with names, so...


----------



## Softball Princess

hey guys!!!!!


----------



## The Villianess

I in all seriousness do not want to go to school. I know where everything is downstairs but I have never been upstairs before and I don't know how I'm going to make it to my classroom upstairs on the other side of the school if my class before is all the way at the front of the school building. I was wondering if any of you had any advice for me pretty please.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> I in all seriousness do not want to go to school. I know where everything is downstairs but I have never been upstairs before and I don't know how I'm going to make it to my classroom upstairs on the other side of the school if my class before is all the way at the front of the school building. I was wondering if any of you had any advice for me pretty please.



That was me last year. You eventually find some shortcuts, and know where you're going. Last year, I had orchestra and then math, and they were on the opposite sides of the school. The teacher let us be a few minutes late because she knew where we were coming from. But you get into a rhythm and you get used to a certain path to take.


----------



## Doodle98

My doggy just ate my special chocolate cookies from Norway in Epcot. She is acting all guilty now. ;-;


----------



## Doodle98

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bored.


----------



## disneyanney

I might as well have not come to school at all because I'm not doing anything in my classes...


----------



## Softball Princess

Doodle98 said:


> Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bored.



U and me both Gurl


----------



## Silvermist20

Softball Princess said:


> Awwwwww! I'm sorry to hear that! Get we'll soon!



Already am. Must be the pre-Disney magic that will come up in like 18 hours.


----------



## Softball Princess

Lolililol


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> That was me last year. You eventually find some shortcuts, and know where you're going. Last year, I had orchestra and then math, and they were on the opposite sides of the school. The teacher let us be a few minutes late because she knew where we were coming from. But you get into a rhythm and you get used to a certain path to take.



This helped so much! Thank you Doodle!


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> This helped so much! Thank you Doodle!



Welcome! Trust me, I know how hard it is, I was ten minutes late to my first math class last year.


----------



## IndigoFaith

Random Smilies: :


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Welcome! Trust me, I know how hard it is, I was ten minutes late to my first math class last year.



This makes me feel so lucky. My school is impossible to get lost in, as we only have about 400 students, yet somehow there are still people tardy.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> My school is impossible to get lost in, as we only have about 400 students, yet somehow there are still people tardy.



Wow. My school is huge. My friends and I started this group thing which we called the bead circle (don't ask why) because we have thirty minutes before classes start. Basically like fifteen kids would sit outside in the art hallway, and we would just do random stuff like play uno and roll around on the floor or drag people around on the floor. Normally the second one. But we annoyed the people that had to pass, and it was really funny and we really need to recreate it again this year.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Wow. My school is huge. My friends and I started this group thing which we called the bead circle (don't ask why) because we have thirty minutes before classes start. Basically like fifteen kids would sit outside in the art hallway, and we would just do random stuff like play uno and roll around on the floor or drag people around on the floor. Normally the second one. But we annoyed the people that had to pass, and it was really funny and we really need to recreate it again this year.



That sounds awesome! Yeah, I went to a huge school before we moved, so I do know what you mean. My school is pretty strict with rules, more so than most schools I think. We are all crammed into one hallway before school starts. It's a little strange, but I guess not that big of a deal.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> That sounds awesome! Yeah, I went to a huge school before we moved, so I do know what you mean. My school is pretty strict with rules, more so than most schools I think. We are all crammed into one hallway before school starts. It's a little strange, but I guess not that big of a deal.



Wow. We also have little birthday/holiday parties there. We don't mean to, but where the band plays for holidays sometimes its near us so we all dance and stuff.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Wow. We also have little birthday/holiday parties there. We don't mean to, but where the band plays for holidays sometimes its near us so we all dance and stuff.



That sounds like so much fun.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> That sounds like so much fun.



It is. The only not fun is that my friends all bring their boyfriends and it gets annoying and I'm like forever alone. But it's not that bad, only a few of them are like kissy. And my lunch period, my gosh, we play cards the entire time and sometimes people end up screaming and shouting things like "apple crisp!" Or "mine mine mine." And sometimes sandwiches get thrown at Damians. And then Nicks go "I didn't mean to! I forgot I was holding it!" And then has to go pick up the remains from the sandwich from the floor. And community nachos, and don't get me started about the oranges. I probably sound insane right now. Probably cuz I am. (Lol, thinks of Georgie)

Welcome to Sesame Street!


----------



## disneyanney

I want to go to your school! 
I have a few friends of my own, but I sit with my brother and the SBP at lunch. So...I dunno. I don't date/have never dated, which I'm fine with because it always looks like breakups are really hard. But sesame street still sounds very entertaining.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> I want to go to your school!
> I have a few friends of my own, but I sit with my brother and the SBP at lunch. So...I dunno. I don't date/have never dated, which I'm fine with because it always looks like breakups are really hard. But sesame street still sounds very entertaining.



I think you should move and come live with me and go to school with me, lol. I have just given up on boys. I sorta have quite a few friends in all grades, and we're all crazy.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> I think you should move and come live with me and go to school with me, lol. I have just given up on boys. I sorta have quite a few friends in all grades, and we're all crazy.



Yes! I'm just shy and very quiet. I don't really want to get a boyfriend until i'm older anyway. it cracks me up that everyone is so scared of seniors and I'm all comfortable around them lol.


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> Yes! I'm just shy and very quiet. I don't really want to get a boyfriend until i'm older anyway. it cracks me up that everyone is so scared of seniors and I'm all comfortable around them lol.



lol yeah. My bro's a senior and I know a lot of seniors myself, I knew some last year and even freshman year, so they don't really faze me at all.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Yes! I'm just shy and very quiet. I don't really want to get a boyfriend until i'm older anyway. it cracks me up that everyone is so scared of seniors and I'm all comfortable around them lol.



Right? I love my senior friends and was so sad when they graduated. I sorta had a crush on one, and another one asked me out. I felt bad when I said no. He calls me fluttershy. And I was a freshie last year.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Right? I love my senior friends and was so sad when they graduated. I sorta had a crush on one, and another one asked me out. I felt bad when I said no. He calls me fluttershy. And I was a freshie last year.



I was in band last year, so I knew a lot of people that way as well.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> So was I! I was in band last year, so I knew a lot of people that way as well.



My orchestra only has freshies sophmores and sometimes juniors in it. Then there is an advanced orchestra which I'm not bothering to try out for cuz I'm probably quitting next year.


----------



## Orreed

Sometimes I forget that people graduated and look for them I'm the hallways. Breaks my heart :'(


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Sometimes I forget that people graduated and look for them I'm the hallways. Breaks my heart :'(



Yeah. Yesterday one of the seniors in my theatre class last year came to my precal class. It was good to see him but made me feel sad.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Yeah. Yesterday one of the seniors in my theatre class last year came to my precal class. It was good to see him but made me feel sad.



Yeah, definately bittersweet.


----------



## Doodle98

I can play I Just Can't Wait to be King on my guitar.


----------



## Cinderella8

Okay, so my sis and I were hanging out st the fair waiting for the show to start, and she brought up Slugterra so we were talking about why a character named Twist hasn't been in the past at least five episodes. So she says: "Maybe he hibernated!" (She's 7) So I said: "What do you think he is, a.... Beaver?!" That was the first animal that popped up in m head that may hibernate. So we get into this laughing fit, saying "Twist is a beaver!!" And then I asked if beavers even hibernate, my older sis (17) said yes, and my mom and a friend, V, said no. 

So. Do. Beavers. Hibernate.


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 said:


> Okay, so my sis and I were hanging out st the fair waiting for the show to start, and she brought up Slugterra so we were talking about why a character named Twist hasn't been in the past at least five episodes. So she says: "Maybe he hibernated!" (She's 7) So I said: "What do you think he is, a.... Beaver?!" That was the first animal that popped up in m head that may hibernate. So we get into this laughing fit, saying "Twist is a beaver!!" And then I asked if beavers even hibernate, my older sis (17) said yes, and my mom and a friend, V, said no.
> 
> So. Do. Beavers. Hibernate.



No, they don't.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> No, they don't.


*runs to sister*

Twist is not a beaver.


----------



## Fairywings

Bears hibernate though, so he could be a bear


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Bears hibernate though, so he could be a bear


*runs back over to sister*

Twist is a bear. 

We saw the episode, it turns out the Game master is a crazy bozo who lives in a basement and is seriously high tech.


----------



## Orreed

Creating creative Tweets is harder than I expected.


----------



## Doodle98

Sometimes I think my cat is plotting to kill me.


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Sometimes I think my cat is plotting to kill me.



????


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> ????



He gives me these looks. There is this hilarious comic about it to, like how to tell if your cat is plotting to kill you.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> He gives me these looks. There is this hilarious comic about it to, like how to tell if your cat is plotting to kill you.



lol, I've seen that


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> lol, I've seen that



Those comics. Goodness gracious. *shudders* some are quite strange.


----------



## Cinderella8

Spider-Man. Thor gets turned into a frog...

Nova: "I've got it! Ava, kiss the frog!"
White Tiger (Ava): "I'm not kissing the frog, you kiss the frog!"
Nova: "Nope, that's not how it works, I've seen the movie."

My sister loves that so much...


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Spider-Man. Thor gets turned into a frog...
> 
> Nova: "I've got it! Ava, kiss the frog!"
> White Tiger (Ava): "I'm not kissing the frog, you kiss the frog!"
> Nova: "Nope, that's not how it works, I've seen the movie."
> 
> My sister loves that so much...



No! Thor! Not my baby! I'll save him! *turns into a frog* crap.

As you can see, I love Thor.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> No! Thor! Not my baby! I'll save him! *turns into a frog* crap.
> 
> As you can see, I love Thor.



Why did I love this?


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> No! Thor! Not my baby! I'll save him! *turns into a frog* crap.
> 
> As you can see, I love Thor.


I'm standing in the middle of a smelly hot barn. 

This made my day. 

Later on in the episode, as Loki is about to destroy frog-Thor...

Spider-Man: "What's so cool about that, Loki? Ooh, frog slayer. So powerful."


----------



## Doodle98

Apparently my obsession with him paid off.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Apparently my obsession with him paid off.


 Guess so. 

We have a kid in our class named Odin.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Guess so.
> 
> We have a kid in our class named Odin.



 Haha that's awesome. Does he get a lot of Thor jokes?!


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Haha that's awesome. Does he get a lot of Thor jokes?!


OOC Not sure, he's in 8th grade (I'm in 7th)

Edit: Why did I put OOC...?


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Not sure, he's in 8th grade (I'm in 7th)
> 
> Edit: Why did I put OOC...?



I have nearly done that so many times on this thread.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> I have nearly done that so many times on this thread.


I only do it a couple of times, but ah oh well 

Why are there no chairs here?!?!


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> OOC Not sure, he's in 8th grade (I'm in 7th)
> 
> Edit: Why did I put OOC...?



Haha I type OOC all the time.


----------



## Doodle98

OOC: don't worry, I do it all the time too.

(Get it?!)


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> OOC: don't worry, I do it all the time too.
> 
> (Get it?!)


Lol yeah I get it


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Guess so.
> 
> We have a kid in our class named Odin.





Orreed said:


> Haha that's awesome. Does he get a lot of Thor jokes?!



That is awesome.



Cinderella8 said:


> OOC Not sure, he's in 8th grade (I'm in 7th)
> 
> Edit: Why did I put OOC...?





The Villianess said:


> I have nearly done that so many times on this thread.





Orreed said:


> Haha I type OOC all the time.





Doodle98 said:


> OOC: don't worry, I do it all the time too.
> 
> (Get it?!)



I do it all the time too. Sorry.


----------



## Cinderella8

I seem the only one mildly upset about something Eli called the Game Master in Slugterra last night.


----------



## Silvermist20

Trip highlights so far:

~Delicious peanut butter pie from train
~Couldn't sleep on train
~Uncle and aunt have a cute dog
~A frog jumped on my uncle's face
~2 cute cast members from Epcot (one drove the boat and the other was from Germany)
~Created a weird looking car on Test Track  (which actually got 2 more points than my brother's car. He got 198 and I got 200. Woo!)
~Sound not working in car on Test Track
~Feet hurt a little as we speak


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Trip highlights so far:
> 
> ~Delicious peanut butter pie from train
> ~Couldn't sleep on train
> ~Uncle and aunt have a cute dog
> ~A frog jumped on my uncle's face
> ~2 cute cast members from Epcot (one drove the boat and the other was from Germany)
> ~Created a weird looking car on Test Track  (which actually got 2 more points than my brother's car. He got 198 and I got 200. Woo!)
> ~Sound not working in car on Test Track
> ~Feet hurt a little as we speak


Cool! Most of that sounds fun


----------



## Doodle98

OMG! first time I went on Test Track my car was the most efficient. Second time, later in the day, my car was third most efficient.


----------



## Orreed

I love New Test Track!! How did a frog jump on your uncle's face?!? Epoct has crazy animals. That's where the bird took a cookie out of my hand.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> I love New Test Track!! How did a frog jump on your uncle's face?!? Epoct has crazy animals. That's where the bird took a cookie out of my hand.


It would make m day if a frog jumped on me. 

I love frogs. 

I saw a frog, there once. Then this lady came by really fast with a stroller and...


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> It would make m day if a frog jumped on me.
> 
> I love frogs.
> 
> I saw a frog, there once. Then this lady came by really fast with a stroller and...



A frog peed on my toe once. My brother's friend was holding it up, and it was gross. And that poor widdle froggy! That's horrible! I absolutely hate it when animals get hurt.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> A frog peed on my toe once. My brother's friend was holding it up, and it was gross. And that poor widdle froggy! That's horrible! I absolutely hate it when animals get hurt.


Well that's... that. 

I know, it was so sad I was quiet for like an hour (rare from me, Noelle should know)


----------



## Orreed

Oh my goodness I'd freak out if a frog touched me at all. The pee sounds horrible. Poor frog who encountered the stroller..


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Well that's... that.
> 
> I know, it was so sad I was quiet for like an hour (rare from me, Noelle should know)



Lol yeah. I actually hate it so much that I'm a vegetarian for that reason.

Isn't it funny when guinea pigs lay down? Their legs are short enough to begin with.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Lol yeah. I actually hate it so much that I'm a vegetarian for that reason.
> 
> Isn't it funny when guinea pigs lay down? Their legs are short enough to begin with.


Awww soo cute <3


----------



## Fairywings

My family just 5 minutes making jokes about 'why is the rum gone?' because of the empty rum bottle on the counter.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> My family just 5 minutes making jokes about 'why is the rum gone?' because of the empty rum bottle on the counter.


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> I love New Test Track!! How did a frog jump on your uncle's face?!? Epoct has crazy animals. That's where the bird took a cookie out of my hand.



It wasn't at Epcot. It was at his house. It was on a tiki torch. And yeah, I love it too. I'm outting the picture of my weird looking car and my brother's car in my TR. (well, once I make it.) I can hear the Electrical Boat Parade.


----------



## Orreed

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> It wasn't at Epcot. It was at his house. It was on a tiki torch. And yeah, I love it too. I'm outting the picture of my weird looking car and my brother's car in my TR. (well, once I make it.) I can hear the Electrical Boat Parade.



Oh okay. Excited to read the TR  That parade brings back good memories. Ahhh being at Disney sounds so nice right now. (But doesn't it always haha.)


----------



## Silvermist20

Orreed said:


> Oh okay. Excited to read the TR  That parade brings back good memories. Ahhh being at Disney sounds so nice right now. (But doesn't it always haha.)



It is, but the weather isn't much. It soooo hot and a rained before. My brother texted me a picture of ducks in the pool. (He's on a walk with my dad, but apparently he took a bus to Fort Wilderness.) The Disney ducks are so weird.


----------



## Orreed

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> It is, but the weather isn't much. It soooo hot and a rained before. My brother texted me a picture of ducks in the pool. (He's on a walk with my dad, but apparently he took a bus to Fort Wilderness.) The Disney ducks are so weird.



Those ducks are wierd. After being spoiled with January weather, August would be rough now. Disney I'm August is still better than no Disney!


----------



## IndigoFaith

Today is Labor Day.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Those ducks are wierd. After being spoiled with January weather, August would be rough now. Disney I'm August is still better than no Disney!


They are. And, on the topic of ducks...

I show ducks. So, I'm getting back from my duck show yesterday morning. I've got a 3rd place ribbon on top of a cage on top of a wagon, and in the wagon I'm pulling are my ducks (Donald and Daisy) and I'm covered in sawdust from the show. I finally reach my cage. I get Daisy out safely and into the cage, then I need to get Donald. 

So while I am trying to get a big grumpy duck out of a cage with him flapping his wings in my face and getting more sawdust on me, this boy comes up to me and says 'Congrats, C' and I look up and this is the boy who broke up with my BFF. I believe there's a pin on Pinterest: 'She's my best friend. Break her heart, I'll break your face.' So I am sitting on the ground, a train wreck with a loud annoying duck and sawdust all over me and someone  I do NOT want to see. 

People always pick the perfect times to talk.


----------



## The Villianess

I hate birds. But I think ducks are cute so yeah I have issues.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> I hate birds. But I think ducks are cute so yeah I have issues.


Ducks are cute when they are not biting you. 

Omg in duck showmanship, my friend Jordon's duck (lightly) pecked the judge.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Ducks are cute when they are not biting you.
> 
> Omg in duck showmanship, my friend Jordon's duck (lightly) pecked the judge.



I actually had this dream where all these birds came and ate everybody with their tiny beaks and no I am not crazy this was a real dream. Anyway this duck bit my hand in the dream and I saw a duck in real life the next day and I completely flipped out because it looked like the duck from my dream. But what's really funny now is that I was way more interested at the ducks than any other animals at the Animal Kingdom Lodge savannah place. 

That is so funny. I would not be able to hold in my laughter if that happened. OMG what's duck showmanship?


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> I actually had this dream where all these birds came and ate everybody with their tiny beaks and no I am not crazy this was a real dream. Anyway this duck bit my hand in the dream and I saw a duck in real life the next day and I completely flipped out because it looked like the duck from my dream. But what's really funny now is that I was way more interested at the ducks than any other animals at the Animal Kingdom Lodge savannah place.
> 
> That is so funny. I would not be able to hold in my laughter if that happened. OMG what's duck showmanship?


Wow. 

I know, I tried so hard not to laugh. 

When you show animals, there is a showmanship class. It demonstrates how good of a showman you are. In duck, you have to stand there holding a ten pound duck for a  half hour. The judge calls you up, you answer some questions about your duck, you go back, and wait. It isn't as bad as it sounds. Only a little better.


----------



## Softball Princess

Lol


----------



## disneyanney

So today we went to an ice cream/candy confectionary place and when I stepped in I literally expected to see a cast member tag on the lady behind the counter. My mom and I both agreed that it felt like Main Street, USA. And then we passed a haunted house titled with the haunted mansion font.


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> So today we went to an ice cream/candy confectionary place and when I stepped in I literally expected to see a cast member tag on the lady behind the counter. My mom and I both agreed that it felt like Main Street, USA. And then we passed a haunted house titled with the haunted mansion font.



lol!


----------



## Cinderella8

The Game Master is a serious villain who's voice gives me a headache and is twisted and has an INSANE outlook on the word fun so whyyyyyyy why why _why_ do I think he is so awesome.


----------



## Softball Princess

Hey everybody!


----------



## Doodle98

Bean is the cutest guinea pig

And Scooter is the cutest fat guinea pig.

They are in different categories so I don't have to compare them anymore. Take that universe.


----------



## Softball Princess

Doodle98 said:


> Bean is the cutest guinea pig
> 
> And Scooter is the cutest fat guinea pig.
> 
> They are in different categories so I don't have to compare them anymore. Take that universe.



Lol ya.GO TEAM!!


----------



## Doodle98

softball princess said:


> lol ya.go team!!



go team piggy!


----------



## Softball Princess

Doodle98 said:


> go team piggy!



Yes! We shall call it TEAM PIGGY!!


----------



## Doodle98

Softball Princess said:


> Yes! We shall call it TEAM PIGGY!!



I wuv my g-pigs, but they are noisy and chubby and messy. But I love them anyways. <3


----------



## Cinderella8

Best. MineCraft day. EVER. 

So, in our school, we all play at the MineCraft table during lunch. 

I change my name to The Game Master. Two reasons. It's cool and The GM is like unbeatable. So, I'm sitting alone across from my friend Angela. 

I make my server visible and Angela joins, and I realize she has NO idea whatsoever it's me. So I had some fun, and everyone is now talking about the mysterious Game Master who won't reveal his identity. They assume I'm a guy and I just roll my eyes. 

So yeah I'm popular now, mainly because nobody knows it's me. One step at a time I guess lol


----------



## Softball Princess

Anybody going anytime soon to WDW


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> Anybody going anytime soon to WDW


I think Noelle might be, but i don't know her dates. 

I'll remind her to post her later, though


----------



## 1elle2

Hi! I'm going at the end of September!


----------



## Softball Princess

ME TO!!!! when are you going??


----------



## Softball Princess

Softball Princess said:


> ME TO!!!! when are you going??



well Im going on september 28 to october 5


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> well Im going on september 28 to october 5


Cool!

I was loading my ducks up from the fair and my sister's friend wanted to pet one, so I was in the middle of the walkway with my girl duck (Daisy) in my arms, and this ADORABLE little boy comes up and I let him bet her, he was jumping up and down and smiling and laughing it was sooooo cute


----------



## Softball Princess

Hello people of the world!!


----------



## Softball Princess

Hey


----------



## Softball Princess

Guys!


----------



## Doodle98

Me every morning at school because I've been drinking coffee:




Coffee makes me weird.


----------



## Cinderella8

Brownie sundae yesssss

And Doodle that is........


----------



## Softball Princess




----------



## Cinderella8

"you've gone gone gone away, i wish you'd disappeared
all that's left is the ghost of you
now it's torn torn torn apart there's nothing we can do
just let me go we'll meet again soon"

stuck in my head >_<


----------



## Softball Princess

http://geekalabama.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/mylittlepony_splash_2048x1536_en.jpg


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Dear sleep,

I miss you so much. I hate that band and Honors Pre-Cal homework make it so we have less time together. Do know that I will always love you and will spend as long as I can with you on the weekends.

Love,

Sleep-deprived Christi


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> "you've gone gone gone away, i wish you'd disappeared
> all that's left is the ghost of you
> now it's torn torn torn apart there's nothing we can do
> just let me go we'll meet again soon"
> 
> stuck in my head >_<



I think I made that the one song that is always stuck in your head.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I think I made that the one song that is always stuck in your head.




Not all the time, though.

I caught myself playing IASW in my head during Pre-Algebra yesterday.


----------



## Softball Princess

Hahahahahhahaha

Hey silv,do u have a nice vacation?


----------



## Silvermist20

Softball Princess said:


> Hahahahahhahaha
> 
> Hey silv,do u have a nice vacation?



Of course, it's Disney! But now I'm sad, I'm leaving tomorrow.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Of course, it's Disney! But now I'm sad, I'm leaving tomorrow.


Awww 


My cat is pushing up against my arm, like she'd wondering why I'm focused on the laptop instead of her


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Awww
> 
> My cat is pushing up against my arm, like she'd wondering why I'm focused on the laptop instead of her



Your cat is so awesome. I love her.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Your cat is so awesome. I love her.


I told her that. She meowed very loudly.

We got Caramel the bunny out! She ate our grass! So much for me mowing my lawn, put Caramel on a leash and she'd take down the whole 10 acre property.


----------



## Softball Princess

Silvermist20 said:


> Of course, it's Disney! But now I'm sad, I'm leaving tomorrow.



Awwwwwww! Always the sadest part of a Disney vacation 
How many times have u been? This guy has been 37 TIMES


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> Awwwwwww! Always the sadest part of a Disney vacation
> How many times have u been? This guy has been 37 TIMES


Whoa.

I think it's 10 or 11 for me


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> Awwwwwww! Always the sadest part of a Disney vacation
> How many times have u been? This guy has been 37 TIMES


Whoa.

I think it's 10 or 11 for me

Edit: Whoa double post, not sure why they did that


----------



## Softball Princess

CURSE OSD!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> CURSE OSD!!


OSD...?

Yeah, that's probably something I should know but don't...


----------



## Softball Princess

All it is is that my knee is growing to fast and I can't run or anything without it hurting


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> All it is is that my knee is growing to fast and I can't run or anything without it hurting


Aww, I'm sorry 

I've been having leg troubles, too, but not like that. 

If I stretch my right leg, the muscle strand on the back side of my leg below the knee shifts. No exaggeration. I have to pop the muscle back in place and sit in pain for ten minutes. 

Not fun at 2 am.


----------



## Softball Princess

Well thx an OUCH


----------



## Softball Princess

Good nite every one


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> Well thx an OUCH


Yeah. 

Night!  

I love how it's burning up outside and I'm in a double layer fleece blanket


----------



## Silvermist20

I had to turn off Must Do Disney because I'm just like, "Yeah, I can't reallydo any of these things because I'm leaving tomorrow."


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I had to turn off Must Do Disney because I'm just like, "Yeah, I can't reallydo any of these things because I'm leaving tomorrow."




But it's still fun to watch


----------



## Silvermist20

Watching the end of Tangled right now.

Gothel: You want me to be the bad guy? Fine, I'll be the bad guy.
Me: Well, you were always the bad guy.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Watching the end of Tangled right now.
> 
> Gothel: You want me to be the bad guy? Fine, I'll be the bad guy.
> Me: Well, you were always the bad guy.


Yep.

My cat is aware that I was supposed to be in bed at nine, asleep by 9:30. She's glaring at me from under my sister's bed. And when she glares she resembles a Great Horned Owl.


----------



## Cinderella8

I think they might be ending Slugterra.

Well my mom will be happy, no more Sunday mornings spent watching new episodes.

I'm hoping I'm wrong...


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Soooo....I just applied to a college. I'm soooo nervous..


----------



## Silvermist20

Going back to school tomorrow, bleck.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Going back to school tomorrow, bleck.


That stinks 

We won our softball games yayyyyy


----------



## disneyanney

I hate homework with a fiery passion.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> I hate homework with a fiery passion.



Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Doodle98

Happiness is a guinea pig flopped on your lap when you brush them and makes little squeaks.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Happiness is a guinea pig flopped on your lap when you brush them and makes little squeaks.


AWWW!

My bunny Caramel made this adorable little squeaking noise last night it was sooo cute


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> AWWW!
> 
> My bunny Caramel made this adorable little squeaking noise last night it was sooo cute



My piggies purr. I love love love it.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> My piggies purr. I love love love it.


 so cute.

one of the kittens jumped into our pop cooler. she's regretting that. it had three inches of cold water. she jumped like straight up it was hilarious


----------



## Softball Princess

We had a double header today. Lost the 1st won the second. I had a beautiful slide in to home!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> We had a double header today. Lost the 1st won the second. I had a beautiful slide in to home!!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

So....rocking that school swag. #not #wannagohome lol


----------



## Cinderella8

wdwgirl4ever said:


> So....rocking that school swag. #not #wannagohome lol


----------



## softball chick

Cinderella8 said:


> I had a double header too! I got home about four times but never had the need to slide. I got walked like five times, though





Softball Princess said:


> We had a double header today. Lost the 1st won the second. I had a beautiful slide in to home!!


----------



## Cinderella8

softball chick said:


> Awww you guys make me miss playing!


 I don't know what I'll do when I get out of high school, because I'll be so focused on studies in college, I don't think I'll be playing softball


----------



## Softball Princess

Cinderella8 said:


> I don't know what I'll do when I get out of high school, because I'll be so focused on studies in college, I don't think I'll be playing softball



That goes for me to. PS my daddy is sick


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> That goes for me to. PS my daddy is sick


aww ): tell him a random person on the internet said get well soon 

i'm SO sore from softball, I don't even know where to start >_< my shoulder still hurts from pitching


----------



## Softball Princess

He said ok.......... Lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> He said ok.......... Lol


lol

softball practice thursday.

can't wait to walk to the high school carrying a heavy bat bag in 95 degree heat.

lower the heat like 15 degrees and I'd be happu


----------



## Softball Princess

Abselutely 

Where do u go?


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> Abselutely
> 
> Where do u go?


Go for what? (sorry dumb question)


----------



## Softball Princess

Like high school! Do you go in Loudon county?


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> Like high school! Do you go in Loudon county?


No, I'm in middle school, but our practice field is by the high school.

What state do you live in? (if you can't say that's fine) I'm in Ohio


----------



## Softball Princess

Oh,let's just say I live in VA

What grade r u in?


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> Oh,let's just say I live in VA
> 
> What grade r u in?


Oh.

7th


----------



## Softball Princess

Belive it or not I'm in elementary i


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Oh.
> 
> 7th



Oh little peoples. I remember seventh grade a little bit. Its sorta all a blur now. Lol.


----------



## Softball Princess

Lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Why does Norse mythology have to be so much harder to understand than Greek and Egyptian and Roman?


----------



## 1elle2

Egyptian is hard though!


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Egyptian is hard though!



Not really. It's probably the hardest of the three, but I'd say Greek and Roman are also pretty easy


----------



## Silvermist20

Yesterday I got to find out that we're singing The Lion Sleeps Tonight in chorus. Should I start to practice the dancing hippo moves now?


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Not really. It's probably the hardest of the three, but I'd say Greek and Roman are also pretty easy



The thing with that is the Greeks came up with it first, and (I think) the guy that started Rome was Greek but left or ran off and started Rome, can't remember his name, so the Romans basically just copied the Greek mythology/deities and added a more war-like flair.


----------



## The Villianess

I already miss Disney World like you wouldn't believe. Unfortunately, school pretty much takes away the magic of the happiest place on earth then replaces it with the real world.


----------



## jessidoll

I am so excited for Walt Disney World, I haven't been in a year and we're going for two weeks! I can hear Mickey calling my name.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> The thing with that is the Greeks came up with it first, and (I think) the guy that started Rome was Greek but left or ran off and started Rome, can't remember his name, so the Romans basically just copied the Greek mythology/deities and added a more war-like flair.



Yeah. I had to bad habit of mixing up the Greek and Roman gods up. Percy Jackson fixed that


----------



## Softball Princess

jessidoll said:


> I am so excited for Walt Disney World, I haven't been in a year and we're going for two weeks! I can hear Mickey calling my name.



Me to!! How long are u staying?


----------



## disneyanney

So we finally finished reading Lord of the Flies in English (or, rather, I read ahead so I could be done). Best day of my life.


----------



## Orreed

2/3 of the guys I think I may be starting to like both love Doctor Who and Harry Potter. It's crazy how common interests can make you so much more attracted to someone.


----------



## Orreed

disneyanney said:


> So we finally finished reading Lord of the Flies in English (or, rather, I read ahead so I could be done). Best day of my life.



Really? I didn't think it was that bad.


----------



## disneyanney

Orreed said:


> Really? I didn't think it was that bad.



It was Simon's fate that killed me. That was awful.


----------



## Orreed

disneyanney said:


> It was Simon's fate that killed me. That was awful.



Yeah. And poor Piggy.


----------



## disneyanney

Orreed said:


> Yeah. And poor Piggy.



Those were my favorites...


----------



## Orreed

disneyanney said:


> Those were my favorites...



Yeah me too. What a terrible ending.


----------



## littleorangebird

I just really can't wait to go to Disney! I haven't been in almost 3 years. 2 1/2 more months


----------



## Cinderella8

I was at my little sister's soccer game walking around in a silver jacket, jeans, and my hair in the braid. 

Random kid I don't know: "Are you a Hunter of Artemis?"

It was hilarious


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> I was at my little sister's soccer game walking around in a silver jacket, jeans, and my hair in the braid.
> 
> Random kid I don't know: "Are you a Hunter of Artemis?"
> 
> It was hilarious



As soon as you said silver jacket that popped up into my head. OMG, that's hystericl!


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> As soon as you said silver jacket that popped up into my head. OMG, that's hystericl!


It was great 

I just said "Ummmmm yes?" and hurried away lol


----------



## Cinderella8

I get in the car for softball practice. 

I toss my bag in the car and climb in. 

I turn around. 

We had a stowaway in our car. Guess what it was?


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> I get in the car for softball practice.
> 
> I toss my bag in the car and climb in.
> 
> I turn around.
> 
> We had a stowaway in our car. Guess what it was?



An animal?


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> An animal?


A black cat. Taking a nap in the back seat like she owns the place  we found her and brought her to our house, but we thought she'd run away

I have 5,000 posts! Cool


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> A black cat. Taking a nap in the back seat like she owns the place  we found her and brought her to our house, but we thought she'd run away
> 
> I have 5,000 posts! Cool



lol, that's funny.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> lol, that's funny.



It was  

Pizza for dinner yay


----------



## Softball Princess

Cinderella8 said:


> I get in the car for softball practice.
> 
> I toss my bag in the car and climb in.
> 
> I turn around.
> 
> We had a stowaway in our car. Guess what it was?



What?


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> What?


A cat helping herself to our seats lol

We had softball today and have it tomorrow at 9 in the morning. 

I was so embarrassed I honestly almost collapsed doing zig-zag outfield drills, my back hurt so much >_< then I realized if it hurt to do simple outfield drills it's gonna be a real pain when I'm pitching and running


----------



## Softball Princess




----------



## IndigoFaith




----------



## Cinderella8

IndigoFaith said:


>


Indigo I haven't seen you in forever hi


----------



## IndigoFaith

Cinderella8 said:


> Indigo I haven't seen you in forever hi



Hi Cindy!  I've been busy with school, so I'm not here most of the week.


----------



## Cinderella8

IndigoFaith said:


> Hi Cindy!  I've been busy with school, so I'm not here most of the week.


School _is_ getting busy, yeah

On the way to softball it's freezing! Well it's 45 degrees that's freezing enough


----------



## IndigoFaith

Cinderella8 said:


> School _is_ getting busy, yeah
> 
> On the way to softball it's freezing! Well it's 45 degrees that's freezing enough



Wow, that is freezing.  I don't think it's started to get cold here(where I live) yet.


----------



## Cinderella8

IndigoFaith said:


> Wow, that is freezing.  I don't think it's started to get cold here(where I live) yet.


All through this week it was warm. Like, tee shirt and shorts to practice warm. 

Now I'm wearing tall socks, pants, an under armor long sleeve shirt, and a short sleeve tee shirt over that


----------



## IndigoFaith

Cinderella8 said:


> All through this week it was warm. Like, tee shirt and shorts to practice warm.
> 
> Now I'm wearing tall socks, pants, an under armor long sleeve shirt, and a short sleeve tee shirt over that



I remember the first time I played soccer(about four years ago).  It was pretty cold, and I wore something like that.


----------



## Cinderella8

IndigoFaith said:


> I remember the first time I played soccer(about four years ago).  It was pretty cold, and I wore something like that.


I remember the last time I played soccer, about three years ago

It was like a complete downpour I was soaked


----------



## Doodle98

You know, I really want some vegetarian lasagna. It is nummy.


----------



## Cinderella8

So my mom broke the news to me that we lost one of our dogs.

She tried to cheer me up by searching things I like on Pinterest

She types in Warriors and gets a picture of Brightheart. She asks what happened to her face. 

That conversation got nowhere.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> So my mom broke the news to me that we lost one of our dogs.
> 
> She tried to cheer me up by searching things I like on Pinterest
> 
> She types in Warriors and gets a picture of Brightheart. She asks what happened to her face.
> 
> That conversation got nowhere.



I'm so sorry for the loss of your dog :'( Sending well wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> So my mom broke the news to me that we lost one of our dogs.
> 
> She tried to cheer me up by searching things I like on Pinterest
> 
> She types in Warriors and gets a picture of Brightheart. She asks what happened to her face.
> 
> That conversation got nowhere.



I'm sorry. I totally get it.

Yeah, I can see why the Brightheart conversation didn't help.


----------



## Doodle98

I'm sorry. I lost my cat once, we found him hiding in my neighbor's car. Like in the engine. He is okay though. Hope you find puppy.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> I'm so sorry for the loss of your dog :'( Sending well wishes to you and your family.



thanks. it was sad though, she got in the road and.. yeah... that's why I'm afraid to drive. Like, seriously afraid. I can drive go carts that's it



Fairywings said:


> I'm sorry. I totally get it.
> 
> Yeah, I can see why the Brightheart conversation didn't help.



yeah I appreciated the gesture but wow even my friends at school agree it was a bad idea lol



Doodle98 said:


> I'm sorry. I lost my cat once, we found him hiding in my neighbor's car. Like in the engine. He is okay though. Hope you find puppy.



No, like... _lost_ lost... like... lost


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> thanks. it was sad though, she got in the road and.. yeah... that's why I'm afraid to drive. Like, seriously afraid. I can drive go carts that's it
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I appreciated the gesture but wow even my friends at school agree it was a bad idea lol
> 
> 
> 
> No, like... _lost_ lost... like... lost



Yeah, I'm not ready to drive either and I'm sixteen. Don't stress about it Cindy.

Lost is the euphemism here.....


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> thanks. it was sad though, she got in the road and.. yeah... that's why I'm afraid to drive. Like, seriously afraid. I can drive go carts that's it
> 
> yeah I appreciated the gesture but wow even my friends at school agree it was a bad idea lol
> 
> No, like... lost lost... like... lost



Oh. Well that makes me sadder. I'm sorry.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Yeah, I'm not ready to drive either and I'm sixteen. Don't stress about it Cindy.
> 
> Lost is the euphemism here.....



Euphe whaaat? sorry my vocab is not very good 



Doodle98 said:


> Oh. Well that makes me sadder. I'm sorry.



it's all good 

my dad said we can get a new dog... i don't want one though...


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Euphe whaaat? sorry my vocab is not very good
> 
> 
> 
> it's all good
> 
> my dad said we can get a new dog... i don't want one though...



a euphemism is the soft word we use to sugarcoat the truth.

For example, lost, passed away, the big sleep, etc. instead of died


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> a euphemism is the soft word we use to sugarcoat the truth.
> 
> For example, lost, passed away, the big sleep, etc. instead of died


Oooooh


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Oooooh



I'm very useful, you're always learning around me lol


----------



## Cinderella8

I don't want to go to school  this weekend went to fast


----------



## Cinderella8

I want to go back to bed so much -_-


----------



## Softball Princess

Cinderella8 said:


> So my mom broke the news to me that we lost one of our dogs.
> 
> She tried to cheer me up by searching things I like on Pinterest
> 
> She types in Warriors and gets a picture of Brightheart. She asks what happened to her face.
> 
> That conversation got nowhere.



I'm so sorry I will pray for your family and your dog.


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> I'm so sorry I will pray for your family and your dog.


thanks 

well I just went out to feed the barn cats, and one of them was like unnaturally skinny, so I thought maybe she'd been pregnant and I hadn't realized it (I'm like the cat expert in the family)

so I go up to the attic. Cobweb-y, semi dark, not the kind of thing I like. but I know one of our cats had kittens up there last time, so I go up there and check the box she had them in last time

four beautiful little kittens <3 they had to be just born today, they were so tiny! one is black, one is brown tabby and white, one is dark gray, and one is black. I can't tell what gender because they're too small, but they are ADORABLE!


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> thanks
> 
> well I just went out to feed the barn cats, and one of them was like unnaturally skinny, so I thought maybe she'd been pregnant and I hadn't realized it (I'm like the cat expert in the family)
> 
> so I go up to the attic. Cobweb-y, semi dark, not the kind of thing I like. but I know one of our cats had kittens up there last time, so I go up there and check the box she had them in last time
> 
> four beautiful little kittens <3 they had to be just born today, they were so tiny! one is black, one is brown tabby and white, one is dark gray, and one is black. I can't tell what gender because they're too small, but they are ADORABLE!



Awwwwww


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> thanks
> 
> well I just went out to feed the barn cats, and one of them was like unnaturally skinny, so I thought maybe she'd been pregnant and I hadn't realized it (I'm like the cat expert in the family)
> 
> so I go up to the attic. Cobweb-y, semi dark, not the kind of thing I like. but I know one of our cats had kittens up there last time, so I go up there and check the box she had them in last time
> 
> four beautiful little kittens <3 they had to be just born today, they were so tiny! one is black, one is brown tabby and white, one is dark gray, and one is black. I can't tell what gender because they're too small, but they are ADORABLE!



Aww, that's so nice.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Awwwwww


I know they're SO cute!

and of course I'm matching them with their warrior counterparts

Black one- Hollyleaf
Gray one- Bluestar
Orange/cream and white one - Brightheart (before... yeah)
Brown and white one- Poppydawn or Swiftbreeze

had to get that out because my sister's couldn't care less xP


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> I know they're SO cute!
> 
> and of course I'm matching them with their warrior counterparts
> 
> Black one- Hollyleaf
> Gray one- Bluestar
> Orange/cream and white one - Brightheart (before... yeah)
> Brown and white one- Poppydawn or Swiftbreeze
> 
> had to get that out because my sister's couldn't care less xP



haha lol awesome


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> haha lol awesome


Yay someone who likes that 

I'd give at least one a Warrior name but Mom said no. Anyone have name ideas for them? We already have...

Mira
Haas
Bellatrix
Malificent
Tigerlily
Athose
Porthose
Dartanion 
Fluffy, Fluffy, and Fluffy (triplets named after Fluffy from Harry Potter)
Muffin
Cupcake
Tink (she's an indoor cat)

As you may have noticed, we have every Musketeer except Aromis (probably didn't spell that or the others right) because it's a bit of a jinx with our cats. And we have goven up on gender. Lol Tigerlily is a boy, Dartanion's a girl...


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Yay someone who likes that
> 
> I'd give at least one a Warrior name but Mom said no. Anyone have name ideas for them? We already have...
> 
> Mira
> Haas
> Bellatrix
> Malificent
> Tigerlily
> Athose
> Porthose
> Dartanion
> Fluffy, Fluffy, and Fluffy (triplets named after Fluffy from Harry Potter)
> Muffin
> Cupcake
> Tink (she's an indoor cat)
> 
> As you may have noticed, we have every Musketeer except Aromis (probably didn't spell that or the others right) because it's a bit of a jinx with our cats. And we have goven up on gender. Lol Tigerlily is a boy, Dartanion's a girl...



Black/grey ones: Coal, Smokey, Shadow, Fang,

Or for any of them:

Chibi
Genie
Sandy/Sandi
Faerie
Denim
Fairytale
Quimby
Sequin
Sheep
Gnocchi
Shimmer
Fuzz


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Black/grey ones: Coal, Smokey, Shadow, Fang,
> 
> Or for any of them:
> 
> Chibi
> Genie
> Sandy/Sandi
> Faerie
> Denim
> Fairytale
> Quimby
> Sequin
> Sheep
> Gnocchi
> Shimmer
> Fuzz


Those are good thanks 

Me and a softball team mate wore the same shirt today. Like a shirt I've NEVER seen anyone else wear and me and her chose to wear it today lol


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Those are good thanks
> 
> Me and a softball team mate wore the same shirt today. Like a shirt I've NEVER seen anyone else wear and me and her chose to wear it today lol



Welcome. Those are the things I'd name a kitten if I got one. My 2 previous cats were Seamus and Simon, they were twins. ;-; they both passed away though. And now I have an orange cat who eats too much named Dander.

And also Scooter and Bean, my G-pigs, and Rosie Cotton Lilo Abbie Doodle Sandy Sunshine Cutie Pie Jackie Sparrow Mutton Woobie Noobie Bubby Disney our dog. (We just call her Rosie.)


----------



## 1elle2

I love cats! Mira and Porthose are my two favorites at Cindy's house. Has anyone seen the Divergent trailer? It looks really good!
EDIT: That is one long name!


----------



## The Villianess

Homework and tests all in the same week are just too much. Seriously will end up with no social life except for my computer.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Welcome. Those are the things I'd name a kitten if I got one. My 2 previous cats were Seamus and Simon, they were twins. ;-; they both passed away though. And now I have an orange cat who eats too much named Dander.
> 
> And also Scooter and Bean, my G-pigs, and Rosie Cotton Lilo Abbie Doodle Sandy Sunshine Cutie Pie Jackie Sparrow Mutton Woobie Noobie Bubby Disney our dog. (We just call her Rosie.)





1elle2 said:


> I love cats! Mira and Porthose are my two favorites at Cindy's house. Has anyone seen the Divergent trailer? It looks really good!
> EDIT: That is one long name!



Yes that is one long name. I picked up Mira and went on that white swing we have on the porch and just laid there. She got on my chest and stretched her neck so her face was up against my cheek, I think it made her day  she's too old


----------



## StephyDee

Oh look, it's me! I've been a no-show on the site for ages, but I'm slowly slinking my way back here. 

So, since this is a randomness-approved thread, I present to you, *amachinimaImadewithTheSims3andIneedviewersandopinionsandsupportfortheSIFFfestival and GO:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeUnKDkKz6c

Did your mind combust from that epicly long word?  Sorry. I just want people's opinions and support for the SIFF (Sims International Film Festival), and I just released it 4 days ago, so it's still brand spankin' new. It's 11 mins long, but it's a story all ages can enjoy, sooooo yeah. I'm done talking. Shameless plug is over. 


PS: Doodle98, your siggy is officially awesome!!! If you need me, I'll be in a cupboard under some stairs, eating Redvines and looking at a Zefron poster.


----------



## Doodle98

StephyDee said:


> Oh look, it's me! I've been a no-show on the site for ages, but I'm slowly slinking my way back here.
> 
> So, since this is a randomness-approved thread, I present to you, amachinimaImadewithTheSims3andIneedviewersandopinionsandsupportfortheSIFFfestival and GO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeUnKDkKz6c
> 
> Did your mind combust from that epicly long word?  Sorry. I just want people's opinions and support for the SIFF (Sims International Film Festival), and I just released it 4 days ago, so it's still brand spankin' new. It's 11 mins long, but it's a story all ages can enjoy, sooooo yeah. I'm done talking. Shameless plug is over.
> 
> PS: Doodle98, your siggy is officially awesome!!! If you need me, I'll be in a cupboard under some stairs, eating Redvines and looking at a Zefron poster.



Where did the poster of headmaster Zefron go? What did you do, you horrid beast?

Almost always have stutter stuck in my head nowadays.

Also I have Rock n roller coaster earrings on. I luv them. Bought my bff the same pair.


----------



## Silvermist20

My mom bought some hard candies and they're so good. *glances at jar* Maybe I'll have one.....


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> My mom bought some hard candies and they're so good. *glances at jar* Maybe I'll have one.....


Lol I said that once. 

Fifteen candies later...


----------



## IndigoFaith

My dad makes the best cookies.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Lol I said that once.
> 
> Fifteen candies later...



Haha that was me with starting with a bite of cake. Or BBQ Lays, although my mom was even less control, like none lol. I was so excited when she bought them for me but then she eat most of them XD


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Haha that was me with starting with a bite of cake. Or BBQ Lays, although my mom was even less control, like none lol. I was so excited when she bought them for me but then she eat most of them XD



BBQ chips make me happy. That and sour cream and onion.


----------



## disneyanney

Orreed said:


> Haha that was me with starting with a bite of cake. Or BBQ Lays, although my mom was even less control, like none lol. I was so excited when she bought them for me but then she eat most of them XD



I try to stay away from sugar unless it's a special occasion for this reason.


----------



## Cinderella8

Who knew getting whacked in the nose with a fruit roll up hurt?


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Who knew getting whacked in the nose with a fruit roll up hurt?



*raises hand* me.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> *raises hand* me.


Well now I do too

I haven't spent more than ten minutes on the couch for more than a week. This. Must. Change. >_<


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

My Disney cruise/WDW vacation is in 2 months, 4 days, and 1 hour!!  yippee!!


----------



## disneyanney

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> My Disney cruise/WDW vacation is in 2 months, 4 days, and 1 hour!!  yippee!!



I'm down to 5 months and 1 week


----------



## Cinderella8

Noelle sent me a package with a Camp Half-Blood shirt that matches hers

Forget what other people think I am so wearing this Monday


----------



## Orreed

I may get to be dance partners with a boy I think I'm starting to like in Grease


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> I may get to dance with a boy I think I'm starting to like I'm Grease



Ooooooohhhhhh Olivia has a crush! That's awesome.

I have given up on boys. I really don't care anymore.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Noelle sent me a package with a Camp Half-Blood shirt that matches hers
> 
> Forget what other people think I am so wearing this Monday



I love rocking my fandom shirts.
I actually get a lot of compliments on them, so don't be worried.


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> Ooooooohhhhhh Olivia has a crush! That's awesome.
> 
> I have given up on boys. I really don't care anymore.



Haha I may 
And I don't know him well yet, but when he saw me he went into the class (he had no reason to.) I turned a check to a teacher. He waited for me and walked with me to class. So I think that may be a hint he may like me.

Oh don't worry, you'll find the right one. There is a 15 percent that aren't crazy. I still have and had  still terrible luck too.


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Haha I may
> And I don't know him well yet, but when he saw me he went into the class (he had no reason to.) I turned a check to a teacher. He waited for me and walked with me to class. So I think that may be a hint he may like me.
> 
> Oh don't worry, you'll find the right one. There is a 15 percent that aren't crazy. I have had terrible luck too.



Nice, lol.


----------



## Softball Princess

WE WOM THE CHAMPIONCHIP TODAY! LEAVING FOR DISNEY IN 6 DAYS


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> WE WOM THE CHAMPIONCHIP TODAY! LEAVING FOR DISNEY IN 6 DAYS


OMG THAT'S GREAT!!!

We won against a Wizards club team and a Sharks club team

Only team in the league that's undefeated!


----------



## Softball Princess

Cinderella8 said:


> OMG THAT'S GREAT!!!
> 
> We won against a Wizards club team and a Sharks club team
> 
> Only team in the league that's undefeated!



OMG thxx so much! I'm sure you've won many.


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> OMG thxx so much! I'm sure you've won many.


Ummmm *runs and checks*

Six. Six more to go, two every Sunday 

I have to pitch a lot more, or star pitcher is off to play for our club team

We are in so much trouble now ><


----------



## Doodle98

I am a sickly girl. I caught a cold. 

That awkward moment when you're jealous of the people on sinus decongestion commercials. How dare you breathe without sniffles?!


----------



## disneyanney

Getting my braces off tomorrow. As if to make everything better, I get to miss school to do it!


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Getting my braces off tomorrow. As if to make everything better, I get to miss school to do it!



Lucky! I should be getting braces off soon but my jaw has been locked since May, and we can't do anything with my braces until that is solved. -_-


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Lucky! I should be getting braces off soon but my jaw has been locked since May, and we can't do anything with my braces until that is solved. -_-



I'm sorry. That sounds awful.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> I'm sorry. That sounds awful.



It absolutely sux. But it's fine, I just can't open it past a certain point without it hurting.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Getting my braces off tomorrow. As if to make everything better, I get to miss school to do it!


Lucky!

I still have them on. But they should be off by New Years so this will be my last Disney trip with them

Good riddance


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Lucky!
> 
> I still have them on. But they should be off by New Years so this will be my last Disney trip with them
> 
> Good riddance



That's not too bad, then. They'll be off before you know it.
I've had mine on for 25 months. I think I've served my time.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> That's not too bad, then. They'll be off before you know it.
> I've had mine on for 25 months. I think I've served my time.


Wow. I've had mine on......... *does math* twenty SIX lol

july 26, 2011

wait did I do that math right...


----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Wow. I've had mine on......... *does math* twenty SIX lol
> 
> july 26, 2011
> 
> wait did I do that math right...



Well, then, you beat me! My teeth feel great, got them off this morning.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Well, then, you beat me! My teeth feel great, got them off this morning.


Cool!

My plan when I get them off:
1. Have a king sized Milky Way
2. Have a candy apple
3. Have corn on the cob

ta-da


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Cool!
> 
> My plan when I get them off:
> 1. Have a king sized Milky Way
> 2. Have a candy apple
> 3. Have corn on the cob
> 
> ta-da



Lol. I went straight for the popcorn.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Lol. I went straight for the popcorn.


... I've been having popcorn...


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> ... I've been having popcorn...



Oh. My parents wouldn't let me.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Oh. My parents wouldn't let me.


My parents didn't even realize I was eating it until Percy Jackson when I got some lol


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Cool!
> 
> My plan when I get them off:
> 1. Have a king sized Milky Way
> 2. Have a candy apple
> 3. Have corn on the cob
> 
> ta-da



1. I don't like milky ways but I eat candy
2. can't easily eat apples with my jaw ;-;
3. do that anyways. luv corn on the cob. it isn't the same off.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> 1. I don't like milky ways but I eat candy
> 2. can't easily eat apples with my jaw ;-;
> 3. do that anyways. luv corn on the cob. it isn't the same off.


no it is not the same

I hope your jaw gets better soon!


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> no it is not the same
> 
> I hope your jaw gets better soon!



Thanx! It's frustrating.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Thanx! It's frustrating.


You're welcome 

I can imagine that.

Ugh. Reading homework. Now that's frustrating.


----------



## Doodle98

<3<3<3<3<3 avengers!


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> <3<3<3<3<3 avengers!


oh yeah

max tells his girlfriend he's max steel. am i the only one who thinks this is a terrible idea or it just me?


----------



## Cinderella8

I just saw an Avengers Assemble commercial.

Thor is yelling "The son of Odin deserves a cookie!!!!"

.....


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> I just saw an Avengers Assemble commercial.
> 
> Thor is yelling "The son of Odin deserves a cookie!!!!"
> 
> .....



Yesssssssssssssssssssss My mom just baked cookies! I'll get you some! *runs and gets cookies and hugs Thor* love meeeeee. . .

I don't have an obsession, what are you talking about?


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Yesssssssssssssssssssss My mom just baked cookies! I'll get you some! *runs and gets cookies and hugs Thor* love meeeeee. . .
> 
> I don't have an obsession, what are you talking about?


----------



## Doodle98

Homecoming is this weekend. Skipping like last year. Yay!


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Homecoming is this weekend. Skipping like last year. Yay!



Haha that's what I do every year, too.


----------



## Doodle98

Why is it so cold? Maybe I should shut the window, which is letting cold air into the room. But that requires actual movement. Nah.

*realization that in winter track I have to run outside in the snow* oh gosh.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Why is it so cold? Maybe I should shut the window, which is letting cold air into the room. But that requires actual movement. Nah.
> 
> *realization that in winter track I have to run outside in the snow* oh gosh.


I'm already terrible at running

Trying to run in snow would be a train wreck


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> I'm already terrible at running
> 
> Trying to run in snow would be a train wreck



It's cold. And I do hurdles cuz I'm so tall. My friend Maddie is much shorter than me and can beat me though. *facepalm* and I always seem to hurt my knee or ankle running and I don't know why. I can do 200ms well.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> It's cold. And I do hurdles cuz I'm so tall. My friend Maddie is much shorter than me and can beat me though. *facepalm* and I always seem to hurt my knee or ankle running and I don't know why. I can do 200ms well.


That stinks. 

Something's wrong with my back, and it sends pain down my right leg. Pitching and running and especially hitting in softball is a nightmare. A few games ago I ran through first base an fell over. Just fell, because my right leg gave out


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> That stinks.
> 
> Something's wrong with my back, and it sends pain down my right leg. Pitching and running and especially hitting in softball is a nightmare. A few games ago I ran through first base an fell over. Just fell, because my right leg gave out



Ouch. I don't know how you softball, the only think I am capable of hitting with a bat is a giant bouncy ball, and I normally miss with that.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Ouch. I don't know how you softball, the only think I am capable of hitting with a bat is a giant bouncy ball, and I normally miss with that.


XD I am usually a good batter when I'm not focusing so much on staying standing

I've still got a phobia of getting hit by a strong pitcher, thanks to this one girl in fourth grade. As my coaches were like dragging me off the field, she was LAUGHING.


----------



## Cinderella8

My teacher just about gave me a heart attack

She was handing out midterms and she got to my desk and she says "oh my goodness!!" so i am flipping out, and she hands me my midterm

All A+'s, that's why she said that

*breath C, breath*


----------



## Doodle98

Getting a flu shot. How fun.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Getting a flu shot. How fun.



Ouch. Really ouch. :/


----------



## Softball Princess

3 days till disney!! Yay!! Does anybody have any questions? Cause I've got answers!! P.S I Might Start a thread.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Ouch. Really ouch. :/



Yeah. Not fun.


----------



## disneyanney

The bugs love my room. 
A month ago there were fire ants in my closet climbing on my cloths. Now I've just killed an I-don't-know what in my bed.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> The bugs love my room.
> A month ago there were fire ants in my closet climbing on my cloths. Now I've just killed an I-don't-know what in my bed.



EEEEEEEEWWWW! That really makes me- *shudder* I have a bug problem. I'm afraid, but I don't want them to die. Ughhhh.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> EEEEEEEEWWWW! That really makes me- *shudder* I have a bug problem. I'm afraid, but I don't want them to die. Ughhhh.



My mother got 56 mosquito bites in one evening a few years ago. I've lost my sympathy.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> My mother got 56 mosquito bites in one evening a few years ago. I've lost my sympathy.



Okay if that happened to me I would die.


----------



## Cinderella8

i want a cookie.....

raaaandoooom


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Wow. I've had mine on......... *does math* twenty SIX lol  july 26, 2011  wait did I do that math right...[/QUOTE]

Omg I got mine on July twenty sixth, 2011 too!! It's a small world, right? I gunna beg to get my top braces off before my thanksgiving 2013 trip in 2 months!!


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Okay if that happened to me I would die.



...And we've discovered we're being bitten by them in our house now. I'm thinking we don't have very good luck.


----------



## Cinderella8

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Omg I got mine on July twenty sixth, 2011 too!! It's a small world, right? I gunna beg to get my top braces off before my thanksgiving 2013 trip in 2 months!!



... I get my top ones off by Thanksgiving too... :O

On the topic of bugs, ever since the spider-incident I have to sympathy 
I jumped/fell off my bunk bed and yeaaaah....


----------



## 1elle2

The MK gives a new meaning to pop up showers. I look out the window and it's sunny, then 5 minutes later it's raining cats and dogs!


----------



## Silvermist20

My mom's watching Judge Judy. The person on the tv said that the person was viciously attacked by a parrot. Then my mom says that the person looks like a parrot.


----------



## The Villianess

The fact that my schedule is tough makes me appreciate that I am in two easy A's. I know it totally does not sound ambitious, but I seriously can't handle ten extra (theoretical) pounds of homework. Isn't the twenty (theoretical) pounds I have enough to keep me occupied?


----------



## Cinderella8

My sister is watching Avengers Assemble

Hawkeye needs to work on his people skills


----------



## Cinderella8

I had to post this:

Hawkeye: "Why don't you just go mommy-talk him and get this over with?"
Black Widow: "You did not just say 'mommy-talk' with me in position to hit you in some very painful places."


----------



## Doodle98

What does the fox say?

a) Ring-ding-ding-ding-ding-ding-ding-Gerring-ding-ding-ding-ding-ding.

b) Hatte-Hatte-Hatte-Ho.

c) Wa-Pow-Pow-Pow-Pow-Pow.

d) all of the above.

That video. . . . *bangs head on table*


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> What does the fox say?
> 
> a) Ring-ding-ding-ding-ding-ding-ding-Gerring-ding-ding-ding-ding-ding.
> 
> b) Hatte-Hatte-Hatte-Ho.
> 
> c) Wa-Pow-Pow-Pow-Pow-Pow.
> 
> d) all of the above.
> 
> That video. . . . *bangs head on table*



Oh it cracks me up lol.
So wierd but awesome.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> What does the fox say?
> 
> a) Ring-ding-ding-ding-ding-ding-ding-Gerring-ding-ding-ding-ding-ding.
> 
> b) Hatte-Hatte-Hatte-Ho.
> 
> c) Wa-Pow-Pow-Pow-Pow-Pow.
> 
> d) all of the above.
> 
> That video. . . . *bangs head on table*


I have had so many people say that and I'm jjst like ............. i have no idea what they're talking about

Explain please lol


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> I have had so many people say that and I'm jjst like ............. i have no idea what they're talking about
> 
> Explain please lol



Watch 'What does the fox say' on youtube. It's so-um-special.


----------



## Cinderella8

Okay. I will later, I'm on my nook in bed and everyone else is asleep lol

No school today


----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## 1elle2

Omg, that's hysterical!


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Omg, that's hysterical!


I have too much time on my hands


----------



## Orreed

How can a new picture background of my cleberity crush make me smile so big?


----------



## Orreed

Wait just happened I was in the hall and some senior football player randomly said "Hello Goregous and started flirting and small talking with me. WHAT IS LIFE!?! To bad he wasn't cute...


----------



## 1elle2

Orreed said:


> Wait just happened I was in the hall and some senior football player randomly said "Hello Goregous and started flirting and small talking with me. WHAT IS LIFE!?! To bad he wasn't cute...



Holy crud... I think I would've flipped. If he had been cute it would be better


----------



## Cinderella8

I'm going to my very first football game EVER!!! I know, thirteen and never been to one. I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!! But I have to wear pink. Uh oh.


----------



## Orreed

1elle2 said:
			
		

> Holy crud... I think I would've flipped. If he had been cute it would be better



Yeah I was in shock for a little. It was awesome and unexpected. I didn't know people actually did that lol. I agree, if he was cute It'd be better.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> I'm going to my very first football game EVER!!! I know, thirteen and never been to one. I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!! But I have to wear pink. Uh oh.



Have fun! I mostly don't watch the game (My high school has lost every single game his year...) but talk. It's enjoyable


----------



## Doodle98

Pep rally was today. It was fun. I got to hang out with friends. One that I got to hang out with I never get to see anymore, so it was good to hang with him.


----------



## Orreed

So the guy who called me gorgeous has a girlfriend... Lol. Good thing I didn't find him cute. I was going to actually follow him on Twitter but nah.


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> So the guy who called me gorgeous has a girlfriend... Lol. Good thing I didn't find him cute. I was going to actually follow him on Twitter but nah.


----------



## Orreed

Very haha.


----------



## disneyanney

Hanging out in my pajamas at 6...this is the life.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Hanging out in my pajamas at 6...this is the life.



That's normally me. But I'm in jeans and a three caballeros tee shirt right now.


----------



## gemini2727

Silvermist20 said:


> My mom's watching Judge Judy. The person on the tv said that the person was viciously attacked by a parrot. Then my mom says that the person looks like a parrot.



I saw that one! She did!


----------



## disneyanney

Overachiever problems: I got a 98 on my English essay. That doesn't work for me. 
Please tell me I'm not the only one.


----------



## Cinderella8

The football game was great. 

I walked around from the other town's side all the way to the student section on the other side of the track carrying my friend piggy-back style. We got some weird looks from the cops but nobody stopped us 

I had a dream last night where it was like Flight 29 Down but we were on a MineCraft island and there was a lava monster from some TV show I can't remember and a monster from Percy Jackson.


----------



## disneyanney

My little brother thinks I look like a vampire without my braces on


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> My little brother thinks I look like a vampire without my braces on


----------



## Cinderella8

They were talking about Doctor Octopus on Big Bang Theory. My day is made.


----------



## Silvermist20

Lol officially obsessed with Pinkie saying this.


----------



## The Villianess

OMG, Once Upon a Time is coming back on tonight. I am seriously having an excitement attack.


----------



## Silvermist20

Two shows that I want to see an episode of but never get the time to do so are Doctor Who and Once Upon A Time.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> OMG, Once Upon a Time is coming back on tonight. I am seriously having an excitement attack.


I know I'm sooooo excited

There's like five new shows we're watching today  two down, three to go


----------



## Silvermist20

Who can survive the whole five minutes of this? (trying it now)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b87aFIXN5Eg


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Who can survive the whole five minutes of this? (trying it now)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b87aFIXN5Eg


trying...


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> trying...



I survived the whole thing. The episode that comes from is definitely my fave episode.


----------



## Orreed

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Two shows that I want to see an episode of but never get the time to do so are Doctor Who and Once Upon A Time.



Find time for Doctor Who because IT'S AMAZING!! Once is a good show too.


----------



## Cinderella8

Our softball game got rained out. I. Am. Soaked. 

I'm going home, curling up under a fleece blanket, and watching Spider-Man.


----------



## Cinderella8

I had to take out my earrings for softball. The holes grew back in in the back.

Not by a lot, I have to push the earring through only a bit of skin, but still. Since I got them pierced I get queasy about that kind of stuff

I almost got sick all over my mom's dresser >_<


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> I had to take out my earrings for softball. The holes grew back in in the back.  Not by a lot, I have to push the earring through only a bit of skin, but still. Since I got them pierced I get queasy about that kind of stuff  I almost got sick all over my mom's dresser >_<



Yikes! That happened to my little sister and she screamed.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Yikes! That happened to my little sister and she screamed.


I can imagine that...


----------



## disneyanney

My little brother showing me how people in other countries eat popcorn=priceless


----------



## Silvermist20

Love this!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDMNHvnIxic


----------



## Cinderella8

I just saw Once Upon a Time

Gosh I can't watch Peter Pan the same ever again


----------



## diskar2

Once upon a time was so good last night!!


----------



## Cinderella8

diskar2 said:


> Once upon a time was so good last night!!


It was


----------



## Cinderella8

THERE'S AN ARACHNOPHOBIA SECTION ON AFV

*goes and hides under a blanket*

SPIDER ON HIS CAMERA AHHHHH


----------



## Cinderella8

No school because of fog! YES!!!!!!


----------



## Softball Princess

Hey guys, I'm at disney right now!! Any questions?

P.S. Go to YouTube and look up "raining tacos". I garrunte you will laugh your butt off. Oh ya!! I rode test track AND BTRM!! Yea!! I loved them both, they were great!! I rode both like three times!!


----------



## Softball Princess

Cinderella8 said:


> No school because of fog! YES!!!!!!



Seriously?! Wow! There must be a lot of fog!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> Hey guys, I'm at disney right now!! Any questions?
> 
> P.S. Go to YouTube and look up "raining tacos". I garrunte you will laugh your butt off. Oh ya!! I rode test track AND BTRM!! Yea!! I loved them both, they were great!! I rode both like three times!!


Awesome!!!! I hope it's going good!! I shall YouTube that lol


----------



## Doodle98

Softball Princess said:


> Hey guys, I'm at disney right now!! Any questions?
> 
> P.S. Go to YouTube and look up "raining tacos". I garrunte you will laugh your butt off. Oh ya!! I rode test track AND BTRM!! Yea!! I loved them both, they were great!! I rode both like three times!!



Lucky! And I've seen it. I love Parry Gripp radio.


----------



## Cinderella8

I have to clean my room.

Gosh this won't end well


----------



## Softball Princess

Thxx guys!! Hey and wath mini pancakes and space unicorn!! Again if you have any questions? Cause I'm sure I could stop by and fuigure it out. Thxx again.


----------



## Silvermist20

Any fans of the anime Ouran Highschool Host Club?


----------



## Cinderella8

I'm reading a book called Mermaid Park

It is beyond awesome

Oh and Silv I'm sorry but I have no idea whatsoever what that is


----------



## Softball Princess

ANYBODY HAVE ANY QUESTIONS?! ><     
                                                     "     
                                                    ---


----------



## Doodle98

Softball Princess said:


> ANYBODY HAVE ANY QUESTIONS?! ><
> "
> ---



What's the best restaurant you've been to this trip??? How is it??? You should make a trip report or something.


----------



## Softball Princess

Ok! But brb I'm getting in the shower

Hey, is anybody want a report a special restaurant? I might go to it!


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> I'm reading a book called Mermaid Park
> 
> It is beyond awesome
> 
> Oh and Silv I'm sorry but I have no idea whatsoever what that is



It's an anime and it's pretty cool. The English version's on Youtube. I saw the first 2 episodes.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> It's an anime and it's pretty cool. The English version's on Youtube. I saw the first 2 episodes.


Cool! Maybe I'll check it out when I'm home. Going to WalMart. Whoo hoo. Not.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> It's an anime and it's pretty cool. The English version's on Youtube. I saw the first 2 episodes.



Considering watching it soon. I refuse to watch dubbed though. Subbed all the way. I only have four episodes left of soul eater, then I think I'm watching Angel Beats, then maybe that.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Considering watching it soon. I refuse to watch dubbed though. Subbed all the way. I only have four episodes left of soul eater, then I think I'm watching Angel Beats, then maybe that.



I started watching the subbed version of Ouran Highschool Host Club on a website and I thought it was kind of annoying having to read the subtitles while listening to Japanese. So I'm watching it on Youtube now.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> I started watching the subbed version of Ouran Highschool Host Club on a website and I thought it was kind of annoying having to read the subtitles while listening to Japanese. So I'm watching it on Youtube now.



Wow. Well, my first anime was sorta hard, but I always hate the dubbed voices and you do get used to reading them.

Is it weird that I memorized the Soul Eater theme song in Japanese?


----------



## Cinderella8

Lol I think I need Google translate to be able to understand all this anime talk XD


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Lol I think I need Google translate to be able to understand all this anime talk XD



Why? Nothing is in japanese. I could start if you want . . .


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Why? Nothing is in japanese. I could start if you want . . .


Um please dont  i'm in a store...

That awkward moment when you say nice shirt and it's a dress...


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Um please dont  i'm in a store...
> 
> That awkward moment when you say nice shirt and it's a dress...



Nice. I'm sure I've done that before...


----------



## Silvermist20

チーズ私のああ、アニメはとても素晴らしいです！
Chīzu watashi no ā, anime wa totemo subarashīdesu!


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Nice. I'm sure I've done that before...


When it comes to clothes I should just be quiet and let my sister stuff things into my arms

Silv..... Um...... Hi?


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> When it comes to clothes I should just be quiet and let my sister stuff things into my arms



Not really. You gotta have your own style and wear whats comfortable.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Not really. You gotta have your own style and wear whats comfortable.


Well unfortunately there's comfortable and then there's me realizing I've spent the past two school years dressing like a boy

Yeah I've grown quite self conscious I have no idea what happened to me


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> When it comes to clothes I should just be quiet and let my sister stuff things into my arms
> 
> Silv..... Um...... Hi?



When you get the chance, put it into Google Translate.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Well unfortunately there's comfortable and then there's me realizing I've spent the past two school years dressing like a boy
> 
> Yeah I've grown quite self conscious I have no idea what happened to me



So? I wear jeans and rock or geeky t shirts most of the time outside of my uniform. Most of my jeans are boot cut, I only have one pair skinny. I just don't try with fashion, I wear what I like.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> When you get the chance, put it into Google Translate.


I will as soon as I get home  I only got the word anime out of that, only because it said anime


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> So? I wear jeans and rock or geeky t shirts most of the time outside of my uniform. Most of my jeans are boot cut, I only have one pair skinny. I just don't try with fashion, I wear what I like.


Switch personalities with me please

XD


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> So? I wear jeans and rock or geeky t shirts most of the time outside of my uniform. Most of my jeans are boot cut, I only have one pair skinny. I just don't try with fashion, I wear what I like.



That is my clothes. Exactly.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> チーズ私のああ、アニメはとても素晴らしいです！
> Chīzu watashi no ā, anime wa totemo subarashīdesu!



Oh your cheese, anime is so awesome, Silv?


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> That is my clothes. Exactly.


I was more athletic shorts or sweatpants and a sweatshirt

Then I got told I'd look a lot better if I wasn't dressing like a guy and.... yeah...


----------



## disneyanney

I just wear jeans and a nice t-shirt or normal tee. Trust me, no one cares.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Oh your cheese, anime is so awesome, Silv?


Replace your with my.


disneyanney said:


> I just wear jeans and a nice t-shirt or normal tee. Trust me, no one cares.



Same.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Replace your with my.
> 
> Same.



I know you said 'oh my cheese', so it is your cheese, not mine. I would feel bad stealing your cheese.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> I just wear jeans and a nice t-shirt or normal tee. Trust me, no one cares.


That's what I've been getting in to. Now if I can just try not to feel queasy every time I see a certain boy cloud9 i'll be fine


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Switch personalities with me please
> 
> XD



Lol, I would not survive if I was insecure like that, you have no idea


----------



## Silvermist20

Random people's usernames in Japanese:

Me:
シルバーミスト20
Shirubāmisuto 20

Cindy:
シンデレラ8
Shinderera 8

Bri:
落書き98
Rakugaki 98

Wings:
妖精の翼
Yōsei no tsubasa

Some of them I couldn't do because they didn't work as cool as the others.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Lol, I would not survive if I was insecure like that, you have no idea



XD I don't think I'd make it being bold and stuff either



Silvermist20 said:


> Random people's usernames in Japanese:
> 
> Me:
> シルバーミスト20
> Shirubāmisuto 20
> 
> Cindy:
> シンデレラ8
> Shinderera 8
> 
> Bri:
> 落書き98
> Rakugaki 98
> 
> Wings:
> 妖精の翼
> Yōsei no tsubasa
> 
> Some of them I couldn't do because they didn't work as cool as the others.



Awesooooome


----------



## Cinderella8

Random:

My two favorite words are twist and bandoleer

I have no idea why. Bandoleer is the only word me and my little sis (7) know the meaning of that my older sis (17) doesn't and it's REALLY fun to say, and I'm not sure on the whole twist deal


----------



## Silvermist20

I was playing a game for my Spanish homework and at one point, it said, "Hola. Soy Dino. Como te llamas?" lol


----------



## Doodle98

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7D5npZ0cpg
Best. Anime. Ever. At 49 there is Blair the cat though, just a warning, she is a little ehhhh sometimes. Stein and Crona are my favorites. (The man with a screw in his head and the pink haired one in my sig.) They are awesome.


----------



## Cinderella8

I saw what does the fox say


----------



## Doodle98

That moment when your already awkward silver labradoodle is running and slides crashing into a wall.


----------



## Cinderella8

... what does the fox say?


----------



## disneyanney

We are watching the saddest movie in family and consumer sciences (basically a combination of home ec and people relationships).


----------



## Silvermist20

Me problem: My school picture turned out horrible!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Me problem: My school picture turned out horrible!


That stinks! I have picture day tomorrow I'm just like eh. 

It's also football jersey day tomorrow. Even though it'll never happen cross your fingers for me


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> That stinks! I have picture day tomorrow I'm just like eh.
> 
> It's also football jersey day tomorrow. Even though it'll never happen cross your fingers for me



Good news is, my mom thought it was bad too so she's letting me retake it. Bad news is I don't even know when the heck retakes are.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Good news is, my mom thought it was bad too so she's letting me retake it. Bad news is I don't even know when the heck retakes are.


I never know  I have pictures, jersey day, a Pre-Algera test, and a Ag. Science quiz tomorrow, then softball right after school and the Pumpkin Festival after practice. Wow.

I just want Sunday to come. All my new shows are on Sunday and so is softball


----------



## Softball Princess

Cinderella8 said:


> I saw what does the fox say



IKR!! I'm at MNSSHP!!! YEA!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> IKR!! I'm at MNSSHP!!! YEA!!


Awesome!!!!!! Did you have a costume?


----------



## Cinderella8

SILV. My *mom* is listening to and singing little talks.


----------



## Doodle98

Happy spooky month!!!!


----------



## disneyanney

OOC: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



(borrowed photo, same model) Mi madre put this together. Kudos to her for making October fun.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> OOC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (borrowed photo, same model) Mi madre put this together. Kudos to her for making October fun.


That's epic. Is it legos? I have 2 Hogwarts lego towers and the Burrow


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> That's epic. Is it legos? I have 2 Hogwarts lego towers and the Burrow



It's actually paper.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> SILV. My *mom* is listening to and singing little talks.



I think I put the cure of the Little Talks upon your family....


----------



## Softball Princess

Cinderella8 said:


> Awesome!!!!!! Did you have a costume?



Of course! But I'm leaving right now.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> It's actually paper.



WOW. 



Silvermist20 said:


> I think I put the cure of the Little Talks upon your family....



Yup. 



Softball Princess said:


> Of course! But I'm leaving right now.



Awww


----------



## BK228

disneyanney said:
			
		

> OOC:
> (borrowed photo, same model) Mi madre put this together. Kudos to her for making October fun.



That's amazing


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> OOC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (borrowed photo, same model) Mi madre put this together. Kudos to her for making October fun.



THAT'S PAPER?! *faints* that's so cool!


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> THAT'S PAPER?! *faints* that's so cool!



We got the pattern off the Internet. It took a long time, but yeah, it's paper.


----------



## Doodle98

I got a haircut today and it actually looks really cute! My friend's stepsister is the one who cuts my hair. It's reddish goldish and it's natural and it actually looks good today! I'm so proud of it, considering how much I usually hate it. So yay!


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> I got a haircut today and it actually looks really cute! My friend's stepsister is the one who cuts my hair. It's reddish goldish and it's natural and it actually looks good today! I'm so proud of it, considering how much I usually hate it. So yay!



So it's strawberry blond? Cool.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> So it's strawberry blond? Cool.



Yeah, pretty much. It was when I was little but it got slightly redder.


----------



## Doodle98

That awkward moment when you can recite a whole japanese song. . .
(This one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7D5npZ0cpg)
I think I have a problem . . . .


----------



## disneyanney

My little brother is so funny.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> My little brother is so funny.



Yeah? My little brothers make me want to rip out my hair sometimes... I suppose one of them is funny, but it gets reallllyyyy annoying.


----------



## Silvermist20

Oh Cindy, guess what I'm listening to? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6BC_uQEEmM


----------



## Orreed

I am litearly the worst at telling if guys like me. At least at this point I have a good feeling


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Oh Cindy, guess what I'm listening to? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6BC_uQEEmM


*facedesk*

Yuuuuuup stuck in my head now XD


----------



## disneyanney

Today was my first time wearing jeans in months. Goodbye, summer.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Yeah? My little brothers make me want to rip out my hair sometimes... I suppose one of them is funny, but it gets reallllyyyy annoying.



That makes me laugh. Mine youngest one is so cute.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> That makes me laugh. Mine youngest one is so cute.



One of mine is 13 I think and the other is 10. He(the ten year old) is actually at our other computer a few feet away from me playing a lord of the rings game.


----------



## Cinderella8

we [Sparta] won our athens/sparta debate yay  i thought athens would win, but apparently we "had more facts to cover your opinions and had amazing rebuttals and arguments."


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> we [Sparta] won our athens/sparta debate yay  i thought athens would win, but apparently we "had more facts to cover your opinions and had amazing rebuttals and arguments."



Cool, plus Sparta was more awesome when it came to women. They were expected to be as physically fit as men, and divorce was okay. They got their names on their gravestones if they died in childbirth. Plus, they were given these little knives so if their husbands tried to beat them they could cut up their faces so everyone would know he abused them and would/could publicly shame them. While I like Athens' art and brains, this info makes Sparta awesome.

This info was taken from part of a post from somewhere else that was put on pintrest, it's got more info if you're interested, but some of the descriptions are a little "creative". If you look for Gallyo Tavcor on pintrest, it's in the page "Things I Love". That's my page, you'll find it there with other random stuff and Disney/HP/Percy Jackson/other books/Marvel/etc geeky stuff.


----------



## 1elle2

Little knives? Cool! If only that were in America and kids are given knives for if a bully attacked them...


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:
			
		

> Little knives? Cool! If only that were in America and kids are given knives for if a bully attacked them...



(start sarcasm) No, because then it would only create more violemce, and we don't want our kids getting hurt, do we? I'm sure no one would really bully anyone else, kids and teenagers are so nice and mature and never mean to hurt anyone, I'm sure it's just a misunderstanding that they can work out while we teachers sit back and do nothing, and if they come to me they just haven't tried hard enough to work things out, I'm sure if they worked it out we could all be just good friends! But knives, these kids don't know anything about violence or play videogames like Call of Duty, if we let them defend themselves, people will get hurt and die and the kids might turn into seriel killers! (end sarcasm)

Sorry for the sarcastic rant, I used to have bullying troubles too.


----------



## 1elle2

This Agents of SHIELD show is driving me nuts. Skye, who's side are you on?

Any bullies who read this; Making people miserable is NOT okay. Ever.


----------



## Doodle98

Just finished the best anime ever.  I'm actually crying a little right now because it's over. They really needed to make another season.


----------



## disneyanney

So what do you do when a teacher bullies you?


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:
			
		

> So what do you do when a teacher bullies you?



Ouch. What's up with that?


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> Ouch. What's up with that?



Yeah, apparently my teacher found it funny that I chocked when giving a presentation today. Very sarcastic. It's a bad thing if you know his personality.


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:
			
		

> Yeah, apparently my teacher found it funny that I chocked when giving a presentation today. Very sarcastic. It's a bad thing if you know his personality.



Ouch.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Yeah, apparently my teacher found it funny that I chocked when giving a presentation today. Very sarcastic. It's a bad thing if you know his personality.



Aww, Anney, I'm sorry.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Aww, Anney, I'm sorry.



Yeah, wasn't the greatest day, but thanks.


----------



## Doodle98

Four day weekend! Yessssssss!!!!


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Four day weekend! Yessssssss!!!!



Well you lucky duck!


----------



## Orreed

I had a dream I got accepted to the Disney College Program. I was crying tears of joy. :')


----------



## Fairywings

I think I slept on my back or my neck weird, it hurts.


----------



## disneyanney

I have to stand in front of a lot of people today...


----------



## Orreed

Sorry for everyone who's in pain today.  

On a brighter note I bought a sash for my UP Russel costume! It's going to be awesome.


----------



## maps823

CAPTAIN PHILLIPS WAS AMAZING!!!!


----------



## disneyanney

Somebody make me happy please.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Somebody make me happy please.



Be happy! *dances around*


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Be happy! *dances around*



You're so awesome Doodle  that actually helped a little, lol.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> You're so awesome Doodle  that actually helped a little, lol.



*bows* thank you very much.


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> Somebody make me happy please.



"The common room was lit with the glow of the dying fire, still littered from the debris from the party. It was deserted.
'Are you sure you were't dreaming, Ron?'
'I'm telling you, I saw him!'
'What's all this noise?'
'Professor McGonagall told us to go to bed!'
A few of the girls had come down their staircase, pulling on dressing gowns and yawning. Boys, too, were reappearing.
'Excellent, are we carrying on?' said Fred Weasley brightly."

-Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban, pg. 266


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> "The common room was lit with the glow of the dying fire, still littered from the debris from the party. It was deserted.
> 'Are you sure you were't dreaming, Ron?'
> 'I'm telling you, I saw him!'
> 'What's all this noise?'
> 'Professor McGonagall told us to go to bed!'
> A few of the girls had come down their staircase, pulling on dressing gowns and yawning. Boys, too, were reappearing.
> 'Excellent, are we carrying on?' said Fred Weasley brightly."
> 
> -Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban, pg. 266



That is one of the best things I have heard all day


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> That is one of the best things I have heard all day



I liked Fred's part the best.


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> I liked Fred's part the best.



Definitely


----------



## Fairywings

My brother's just heading off to homecoming. I didn't feel like going.


----------



## Cinderella8

I just saw an old picture of when I was a cheerleader in like second grade


----------



## disneyanney

Mental blocks=irritation. Oh well.

Tomorrow is hump day!


----------



## Cinderella8

my crush... he's dating my softball buddy.... that fortune cookie that said i'd have good luck in personal affairs was just MEAN 

Moral=fortune cookies are mean >_<


----------



## The Villianess

I really do not want to go to school tomorrow.......


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> I really do not want to go to school tomorrow.......



I'm taking the PSAT tomorrow. Why don't you want to go?


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> I'm taking the PSAT tomorrow. Why don't you want to go?



Good luck! And ditto.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> I really do not want to go to school tomorrow.......


Neither do I, I just want the week to be over >_< mainly so the weekend comes and weekends=sleep


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:
			
		

> Good luck! And ditto.



Ah.

Well, I found it was okay, if stressful. I got to skip my first two periods.

It was the end of third period when I told myself, "One more class." And then I just had to keep going, "One class more."


----------



## Cinderella8

field trip tomorrow yaaaay  anyone know michigan football player elliot mealer? he grew up near our town (  ) and his brother is visiting (  ) so we have our first field trip in years. also


----------



## The Villianess

Fairywings said:


> I'm taking the PSAT tomorrow. Why don't you want to go?



I didn't want to go yesterday because I took the PSAT today. That's so weird, we were taking it on the same day...........


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> I didn't want to go yesterday because I took the PSAT today. That's so weird, we were taking it on the same day...........



Some kids at my school took the PSAT today as well.


----------



## Softball Princess

I got home from disney just about 2 weeks ago. ;( I hate when u have to leave disney.


----------



## disneyanney

There are too many broken-hearted songs in this world.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> There are too many broken-hearted songs in this world.



Yeah and not enough songs about raining tacos.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Yeah and not enough songs about raining tacos.


.... what


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> .... what



It's a real song. Look it up.


----------



## Orreed

Or drinking cola and eating pizza 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDvzN2TRdl8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## disneyanney

I have school tomorrow...*bangs head on table*


----------



## disneyanney

Orreed said:


> Or drinking cola and eating pizza
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDvzN2TRdl8&feature=youtube_gdata_player



You guys are so funny!


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> I have school tomorrow...*bangs head on table*



Me too.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Wow. I've had mine on......... *does math* twenty SIX lol  july 26, 2011  wait did I do that math right...



Yes!!! I get top and bottom braces off November 12th and get my retainer the next day!  woohoo I get em off before my va-k!


----------



## Softball Princess

OMG ART OF ANIMATION IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM SO EXSIDED 4 U!!!!!!!!  to bad we only got to stay there 4 1 night.
by the way, Im getting my 6th grade shot soon. does it hurt that bad?


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> OMG ART OF ANIMATION IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM SO EXSIDED 4 U!!!!!!!!  to bad we only got to stay there 4 1 night.
> by the way, Im getting my 6th grade shot soon. does it hurt that bad?


Nope! Not at all! I can barely remember but it didn't feel that bad 

One more day until Friday...


----------



## disneyanney

So everyone from my home is at the homecoming game and I'm sitting here watching Monster's Inc. I think I win.


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> So everyone from my home is at the homecoming game and I'm sitting here watching Monster's Inc. I think I win.



lol that's awesome.


----------



## 1elle2

Cool... Win what???


----------



## disneyanney

1elle2 said:


> Cool... Win what???



I don't know...I just win.


----------



## 1elle2

disneyanney said:


> I don't know...I just win.



Okay then.


----------



## disneyanney

1elle2 said:


> Okay then.



Yeah. I just hate football.


----------



## 1elle2

disneyanney said:


> Yeah. I just hate football.



Ditto


----------



## disneyanney

Looks like we won the game.


----------



## disneyanney

The homecoming dance is right now and what am I doing? Eating a very late dinner and posting on the dis. I win again.


----------



## Softball Princess

Eh, I've got a sprained ankle and I'm posting on the dis. I WINNNN YEAAAA


----------



## disneyanney

Softball Princess said:


> Eh, I've got a sprained ankle and I'm posting on the dis. I WINNNN YEAAAA



Haha nice. I just made an entire thread happy. I win!


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Haha nice. I just made an entire thread happy. I win!



Nope. Because you made an entire thread depressed earlier. I like bunnies, so I think I win.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Nope. Because you made an entire thread depressed earlier. I like bunnies, so I think I win.



I win because I am making cookies, which overrides bunnies.


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> I win because I am making cookies, which overrides bunnies.



Cookies overrides bunnies. Except chocolate Easter bunnies. Then I'm not so sure.


----------



## Newsies

I have to finish up lab revision questions for physics :/


----------



## disneyanney

Newsies said:


> I have to finish up lab revision questions for physics :/



Ugh. Is it any better than chemistry?


----------



## Doodle98

Bio is the worst. We're supposed to dissect a pig soon, but I don't think I can. I'm to squeamish, I can't dissect a worm without fainting.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Bio is the worst. We're supposed to dissect a pig soon, but I don't think I can. I'm to squeamish, I can't dissect a worm without fainting.



We don't dissect a pig until bio 2, but last year we did a frog in bio 1. The smell of death is something else...


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> We don't dissect a pig until bio 2, but last year we did a frog. The smell of death is something else...



I'm gonna see if I can get out of it.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> I'm gonna see if I can get out of it.



Do. Seriously, dissections are disgusting.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Do. Seriously, dissections are disgusting.



I know. My guinea pig is being absolutely adorable at the moment.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> I know. My guinea pig is being absolutely adorable at the moment.



Thats awesome


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Thats awesome



They get soooooooooooo fat.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> They get soooooooooooo fat.



Lol.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Lol.



I am completely cereal.


----------



## disneyanney

I am listening to Christmas music before Halloween.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

I'm soooo tired.


----------



## Doodle98

wdwgirl4ever said:


> I'm soooo tired.



Ditto.


----------



## disneyanney

Bump


----------



## Doodle98

I just had to dissect a pig today. Well, actually, I watched my two lab partners dissect it. And we need to do it every week until December 11.  so gross.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> I just had to dissect a pig today. Well, actually, I watched my two lab partners dissect it. And we need to do it every week until December 11.  so gross.



Every week? I'd die.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Every week? I'd die.



Yeah. I was terrified this morning. It wasn't fun.


----------



## 1elle2

Doodle98 said:


> Yeah. I was terrified this morning. It wasn't fun.


Why do you have to do it every week?


----------



## Doodle98

1elle2 said:


> Why do you have to do it every week?



I have a double period every week, so instead of 40 minutes it is 1 and a half. So Wednesdays we have more piggy time then doing it ever day for a week. Ugh.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

I have (look at sig) until I go to Disney.

It's too long to write and I don't want to count exact days because I'm sick. But hey, it's only a little under 7 months away....


----------



## Doodle98

Soooooooooo bored.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Soooooooooo bored.



Ditto, but working on a paper.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Ditto, but working on a paper.



Sitting in front of the fire acknowledging that I should be doing my homework.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Sitting in front of the fire acknowledging that I should be doing my homework.



I'd advise you to.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> I'd advise you to.



Meh, I got some time. It's only a little math. I'm watching 'Grumpy cat finds her Disney side' and it's adorable!


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Meh, I got some time. It's only a little math. I'm watching 'Grumpy cat finds her Disney side' and it's adorable!



I've never seen it.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> I've never seen it.



 It's so cute.


----------



## Silvermist20

Turtles!


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> It's so cute.



That's good. I'm singing as I do my stuff and I'm not sure why...


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

17 more days until my vacation!  yay can't wait!!


----------



## disneyanney

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> 17 more days until my vacation!  yay can't wait!!



That's sounds exciting


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I know! It seems so far away tho!


----------



## Doodle98

It's snowing...


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> It's snowing...



Seriously? Wow!


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> It's snowing...



You are so lucky!


----------



## Doodle98

It is too cold. Perks of living in NY. It was supposed to snow on Halloween, but thankfully it only rained.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> It is too cold. Perks of living in NY. It was supposed to snow on Halloween, but thankfully it only rained.



That is good.


----------



## Orreed

So at the hotel I work at their is staff underground tunnels and sometimes I pretend I'm in the Magic Kingdom Utilidors XD


----------



## disneyanney

orreed said:


> so at the hotel i work at their is staff underground tunnels and sometimes i pretend i'm in the magic kingdom utilidors xd



:d


----------



## The Villianess

Orreed said:


> So at the hotel I work at their is staff underground tunnels and sometimes I pretend I'm in the Magic Kingdom Utilidors XD



Awesome!


----------



## disneyanney

I can't seem to stop losing pencils...and I've found that watching Harry Potter lightens my mood while I do my homework!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

disneyanney said:


> I can't seem to stop losing pencils...and I've found that watching Harry Potter lightens my mood while I do my homework!



Omg I've been losing pencils nonstop too!! Like today I just found a green pencil that's been lost for almost a week and now I found it. And guess what? I lost another one yesterday. Sigh....


----------



## disneyanney

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Omg I've been losing pencils nonstop too!! Like today I just found a green pencil that's been lost for almost a week and now I found it. And guess what? I lost another one yesterday. Sigh....



Glad I'm not alone. I lose them at school all the time, or forget them, or drop them, etc.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I just put em somewhere and forget where I put them! Haha


----------



## Fairywings

Pencil bags are helpful tools on the go. At home, my desk is always messy but I have 2 pencil cups one is our butterbeer mug from last December's trip and one is this Disney Princess thermos I've gad since I was, like 5.


----------



## Doodle98

Okay, so I had an eventful day:
I went to school, then hung out with my boyfriend for a few hours. Then I went to track. Half an hour in I accidentally inhaled something. I had to go home, then to the doctors. I got two shots. It took forever for them to be done. Apparently I had a serious allergic reaction to something. Fun, right?


----------



## disneygirl520

Doodle98 said:


> Okay, so I had an eventful day:
> I went to school, then hung out with my boyfriend for a few hours. Then I went to track. Half an hour in I accidentally inhaled something. I had to go home, then to the doctors. I got two shots. It took forever for them to be done. Apparently I had a serious allergic reaction to something. Fun, right?



Oh goodness.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Okay, so I had an eventful day:
> I went to school, then hung out with my boyfriend for a few hours. Then I went to track. Half an hour in I accidentally inhaled something. I had to go home, then to the doctors. I got two shots. It took forever for them to be done. Apparently I had a serious allergic reaction to something. Fun, right?



Ouch


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Okay, so I had an eventful day:
> I went to school, then hung out with my boyfriend for a few hours. Then I went to track. Half an hour in I accidentally inhaled something. I had to go home, then to the doctors. I got two shots. It took forever for them to be done. Apparently I had a serious allergic reaction to something. Fun, right?



Oh, sheesh. Glad you're all right.


----------



## Doodle98

I'm okay now, but my eyes are still swollen.


----------



## Cinderella8

We just drove by this poor MK cast member, she went off the road and crashed her car in the trees by the road! She said she was fine, she didn't look hurt thank goodness.


----------



## disneyanney

I wish it would snow.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> i wish it would snow.


.....

.....

.....

What?!?!!!


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> .....
> 
> .....
> 
> .....
> 
> What?!?!!!



 I. Wish. It. Would. SNOW. I'm in winter mode.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> I. Wish. It. Would. SNOW. I'm in winter mode.


Alrighty then. I'm (still) sitting in the Contemporary enjoying the snapchats of people with snow. 

It's pretty but I'd be fine in a warm place with no snow. Ever.


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Alrighty then. I'm (still) sitting in the Contemporary enjoying the snapchats of people with snow.
> 
> It's pretty but I'd be fine in a warm place with no snow. Ever.


 You'll miss it once you lose it. Oh, and may I ask, is the Contemporary decorated for Xmas?


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> You'll miss it once you lose it. Oh, and may I ask, is the Contemporary decorated for Xmas?


Sorta. There are some wreaths and ornaments and a big gingerbread house, but it isn't exactly a Christmas explosion. But it's enough to be nice


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Sorta. There are some wreaths and ornaments and a big gingerbread house, but it isn't exactly a Christmas explosion. But it's enough to be nice



That is nice. I've been to DLand in December, but never to the world then.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> That is nice. I've been to DLand in December, but never to the world then.


Really? We've never been in December, just late November. The best part about Christmas in the world (in my opinion) is the lighting of Cinderella's Castle


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Really? We've never been in December, just late November. The best part about Christmas in the world (in my opinion) is the lighting of Cinderella's Castle



Oh yes, I can imagine. The pics that Disney puts on Facebook are really magical.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Oh yes, I can imagine. The pics that Disney puts on Facebook are really magical.


I'd probably agree if I had one

Į ÅM ßØRĘD


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> I'd probably agree if I had one
> 
> Į ÅM ßØRĘD



Me, too, so...how do you like the new Fantasyland? 

Oh my gosh. One moment ago I was groaning because I thought tomorrow was Monday. Realization=relief.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Me, too, so...how do you like the new Fantasyland?
> 
> Oh my gosh. One moment ago I was groaning because I thought tomorrow was Monday. Realization=relief.


Love it! Until I got picked to play Chip in the Story time with Belle. I'm turning into an antisocial person, getting up in front of people wasn't fantabulous. 

I didn't even know what day it was until now....


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Love it! Until I got picked to play Chip in the Story time with Belle. I'm turning into an antisocial person, getting up in front of people wasn't fantabulous.
> 
> I didn't even know what day it was until now....



That's the only thing we didn't do when we went, really only because of the lines and lack of interest. Yeah. Today's Saturday.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> That's the only thing we didn't do when we went, really only because of the lines and lack of interest. Yeah. Today's Saturday.


Okay... I slept in two hours this morning. Apparently I'm a restless sleeper. My night went something like this:

Me: *asleep*
Mom: *wakes me up* Get. Your. Elbow. Out. Of. My. Face.
Me: *goes back to sleep+
Sister: *wakes me up* Get your frogs off me! (I have two stuffed frogs I sleep with)
Sister: *throws frogs back on bed*
Me: *still half asleep* *arm falls on sister*
Sister: *whacks me* Quit it!

The process repeated itself.


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Okay... I slept in two hours this morning. Apparently I'm a restless sleeper. My night went something like this:
> 
> Me: *asleep*
> Mom: *wakes me up* Get. Your. Elbow. Out. Of. My. Face.
> Me: *goes back to sleep+
> Sister: *wakes me up* Get your frogs off me! (I have two stuffed frogs I sleep with)
> Sister: *throws frogs back on bed*
> Me: *still half asleep* *arm falls on sister*
> Sister: *whacks me* Quit it!
> 
> The process repeated itself.



Lol. When we go we're up and going quickly every day for seven days straight.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Lol. When we go we're up and going quickly every day for seven days straight.


In line for Tomorrowland Speedway. This is no ten minute wait.


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> In line for Tomorrowland Speedway. This is no ten minute wait.



Sorry. I have great memories of that ride.  and by the way, you have made me want to go to Disney so bad I'm checking rates for next year


----------



## disneyanney

Oh, and another question: Have you been on jungle cruise? I heard its decked out for Xmas.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

I'm probably way too excited for my Grad Trip to Disney. I'm not even this excited for graduation. June 2014!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Oh, and another question: Have you been on jungle cruise? I heard its decked out for Xmas.



No we haven't, not yet. The outside is, I didn't think the line area or the ride itself was decked out. I'll let you know when I find out


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> No we haven't, not yet. The outside is, I didn't think the line area or the ride itself was decked out. I'll let you know when I find out



Thanks


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Thanks


Yep 

I'm awake but don't feel like getting up. My sister and dad are still asleep and my mom is awake… nah not getting up


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Yep
> 
> I'm awake but don't feel like getting up. My sister and dad are still asleep and my mom is awake… nah not getting up



Lol.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Lol.


I went a night without getting woken up by my sister OR mom yaaaah XD


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> I went a night without getting woken up by my sister OR mom yaaaah XD



You make me laugh so hard. You're at Disney! WAKE UP.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> You make me laugh so hard. You're at Disney! WAKE UP.


 

Alright I'm up. 

It's gonna be hot we're swimming all day. 

Breakfast time!


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Alright I'm up.
> 
> It's gonna be hot we're swimming all day.
> 
> Breakfast time!



Have fun!


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Have fun!


Watching Phineas and Ferb: Mission Marvel while taming my bedhead...


----------



## disneyanney

I just realized that tomorrow is Mickey's birthday


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> I just realized that tomorrow is Mickey's birthday


There were posters in the Contemporary, honestly without them I'd have forgotten

Yea we're not fitting in this bus


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> There were posters in the Contemporary, honestly without them I'd have forgotten
> 
> Yea we're not fitting in this bus



We have a Disney calendar. Ah, the joys of busses.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> We have a Disney calendar. Ah, the joys of busses.


Cool! Still standing in the same place waiting


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Cool! Still standing in the same place waiting



A few trips ago one of my siblings fell asleep sitting cross-crossed on the floor of the bus with his head down. It was hilarious.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> A few trips ago one of my siblings fell asleep sitting cross-crossed on the floor of the bus with his head down. It was hilarious.


That is awesome  STILL waiting.


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> That is awesome  STILL waiting.



That stinks.


----------



## Doodle98

Don't think that it stinks, think "Hey! I'm in Disney!" And be grateful that you're there.


----------



## disneyanney

Lol. Listen to doodle!


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Don't think that it stinks, think "Hey! I'm in Disney!" And be grateful that you're there.


Lol yeah

We finally got on, my little sister fell asleep on my lap, I couldn't really feel my legs lol

I swam halfway across the pool (in the 60's section at Pop Century) without coming up fpr breath. Can't say I was fully conscious when I came up…


----------



## Cinderella8

omg guys the top of the EPCOT ball is DIRTY. I'll try to get a pic. But it's like gross dirty… just pulled in for extra magic hours!!!


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> omg guys the top of the EPCOT ball is DIRTY. I'll try to get a pic. But it's like gross dirty… just pulled in for extra magic hours!!!



Woah, that's not cool. They need to clean it.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> omg guys the top of the EPCOT ball is DIRTY. I'll try to get a pic. But it's like gross dirty… just pulled in for extra magic hours!!!



Gross. Did you get a picture?


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Woah, that's not cool. They need to clean it.


I know. 


Orreed said:


> Gross. Did you get a picture?


I got one but personally can't upload it from my phone. I may text it to Noelle and she if she can. It's very strange.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> I know.
> 
> I got one but personally can't upload it from my phone. I may text it to Noelle and she if she can. It's very strange.



Sounds like it. Did they clean it yet?


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Sounds like it. Did they clean it yet?


Nope. It's been like this since our last Epcot day a few days ago.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Nope. It's been like this since our last Epcot day a few days ago.



I guess it's hard to clean.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> I guess it's hard to clean.


Probably, but I can't say I've ever seen it not clean

Does my avatar show up? I uploaded a picture from my phone


----------



## gatorsfan

Dirty how?? and how long are you going to be there? because im coming up this saturday.


----------



## Cinderella8

gatorsfan said:


> Dirty how?? and how long are you going to be there? because im coming up this saturday.


That stinks, I leave tomorrow!

The ball just has some brown-black stuff on the top, it looks like it could be debris of some sort or dirt or maybe even bird nests, but it doesn't look good. As soon as I'm home I'll post a picture.


----------



## gatorsfan

darn that does stink and ok cool beans.

BTW your avatar is visible now  

Im so pumped because I get to see my aunt uncle and cousins at WDW for a week


----------



## Cinderella8

gatorsfan said:


> darn that does stink and ok cool beans.
> 
> BTW your avatar is visible now
> 
> Im so pumped because I get to see my aunt uncle and cousins at WDW for a week


Yaaay Aerrow lives 

That's cool! I love going to WDW with family! Have fun!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

The Hunger Games: Catching Fire comes out tomorrow at 8 PM!


----------



## MaleficentsBFF

expeditioneverestgrl said:
			
		

> The Hunger Games: Catching Fire comes out tomorrow at 8 PM!



I completely can't wait for that movie!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

AGH WE'RE IN THE BUS AND MY SISTER'S GLOWSTICKS ARE LEAKING THE SEAT IS GLOWING o_o


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> That stinks, I leave tomorrow!
> 
> The ball just has some brown-black stuff on the top, it looks like it could be debris of some sort or dirt or maybe even bird nests, but it doesn't look good. As soon as I'm home I'll post a picture.



Ewwwwwwww


----------



## Cinderella8

In line for Be Our Guest. They have a cupcake with Lumiere's 'Gray stuff' I'm getting it


----------



## Cinderella8

Oh wow there's a littlw river area under the bridge where you wait for Be Our Guest and someone dropped their room card in it…


----------



## IndigoFaith

My siblings are watching Arthur right now.


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Oh wow there's a littlw river area under the bridge where you wait for Be Our Guest and someone dropped their room card in it…



That's not cool.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Oh wow there's a littlw river area under the bridge where you wait for Be Our Guest and someone dropped their room card in it



Yikes!

I would honestly feel sooooo bad for that person or those people. 



Cinderella8 said:


> In line for Be Our Guest. They have a cupcake with Lumiere's 'Gray stuff' I'm getting it



Just out of curiousity, what kind of food do they have there?


----------



## The Villianess

I hope that I will not have homework over Thanksgiving break, but knowing my luck, I'll get so much...............


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

The Villianess said:


> I hope that I will not have homework over Thanksgiving break, but knowing my luck, I'll get so much...............



I hope I don't because I am leaving Monday at 3:45 in the afternoon and our break starts Tuesday). I do NOT need homework. Can't teachers just get that it's a BREAK??


----------



## disneyanney

We don't get homework on breaks.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

disneyanney said:


> We don't get homework on breaks.



Lucky! Pennsylvanian teachers are stupid js!!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> I hope I don't because I am leaving Monday at 3:45 in the afternoon and our break starts Tuesday). I do NOT need homework. Can't teachers just get that it's a BREAK??



For my vacation.


----------



## disneyanney

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Lucky! Pennsylvanian teachers are stupid js!!


We'll, ,y old school actually gave out a lot of homework. This wOne doesn't so much, so I know how you feel.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Yeah I guess having homework on vacation isn't that bad because I am going to drive 3 hours to Philadelphia In the car, then 2 1/2 hour plane ride, and then the same on the way back.


----------



## disneyanney

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Yeah I guess having homework on vacation isn't that bad because I am going to drive 3 hours to Philadelphia In the car, then 2 1/2 hour plane ride, and then the same on the way back.


Ouch. That's a lot of sitting.


----------



## disneyanney

I had a dream last night that we were in Disney...My mom woke up and thought she heard the noise the cruise ship makes when pulling into port...
I think this means something.


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> I had a dream last night that we were in Disney...My mom woke up and thought she heard the noise the cruise ship makes when pulling into port...
> I think this means something.



I'd get out my Divination textbook but I don't take that class so I don't have one......


----------



## disneyanney

fairywings said:


> i'd get out my divination textbook but i don't take that class so i don't have one......


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Yikes!
> 
> I would honestly feel sooooo bad for that person or those people.
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiousity, what kind of food do they have there?



Well, they have ham sandwiches, chicken, really awesome cupcakes...

the gray stuff is soooo yummmyyyyyyy <3


----------



## Cinderella8

Prepare to be Storm Hawk-ed.


























as you can see I'm very bored.


----------



## 1elle2

I like it lol


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> I like it lol


I was so bored lol.

I like these two the best




Poor Dark Ace. Even though he was an evil whacko.





This one actually makes a lot of sense


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Tomorrow the excitement for my vacation will start kicking in.  I leave Monday for Philly then we fly out Tuesday morning  I have to go to school first...


----------



## Cinderella8

apparently this is like the only existing Slugterra gif.




 never mind found this





*facedesk* I have too much free time. and no taste in tv shows.


----------



## IndigoFaith




----------



## Cinderella8

I got Salazar Slytherin in my chocolate frog... aw man....

MY LITTLE SISTER GOT DUMBLEDORE WHAT.


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> I got Salazar Slytherin in my chocolate frog... aw man....
> 
> MY LITTLE SISTER GOT DUMBLEDORE WHAT.



Aaagh! That sucks.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> I got Salazar Slytherin in my chocolate frog... aw man....  MY LITTLE SISTER GOT DUMBLEDORE WHAT.



She got Dumbledore?! That does stink... At least you got a chocolate frog!


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Aaagh! That sucks.





1elle2 said:


> She got Dumbledore?! That does stink... At least you got a chocolate frog!


I know right? At least I also have Gryffindor.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> I know right? At least I also have Gryffindor.



That's cool. 
Your younger sister called me on your phone.


----------



## disneyanney

It's so cold here, and it's never cold.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> It's so cold here, and it's never cold.



My house is covered in snow...


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> My house is covered in snow...



Lucky. Here it's just miserable cold, like with rain and stuff.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Lucky. Here it's just miserable cold, like with rain and stuff.



I don't like snow though. Or cold. I like hot chocolate though.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> I don't like snow though. Or cold. I like hot chocolate though.



I like it when you're at home watching a movie with the fire on and hot chocolate while you can see snow falling through the windows. But I don't like being in it.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> I like it when you're at home watching a movie with the fire on and hot chocolate while you can see snow falling through the windows. But I don't like being in it.



Yes. That is nice.


----------



## gatorsfan

Wow backing up now the epcot ball is dirty


----------



## 1elle2

gatorsfan said:


> Wow backing up now the epcot ball is dirty



It is! They need to hose it off with a helicopter or something lol...


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

It's dirty? I'm going there in a week it better not be dirty!


----------



## BK228

disneyanney said:
			
		

> I like it when you're at home watching a movie with the fire on and hot chocolate while you can see snow falling through the windows. But I don't like being in it.



I agree with that. Looking at it is fine. But otherwise, snow is cold, wet, and dangerous.


----------



## disneyanney

BK228 said:


> I agree with that. Looking at it is fine. But otherwise, snow is cold, wet, and dangerous.



Sledding is very dangerous.


----------



## BK228

disneyanney said:
			
		

> Sledding is very dangerous.



Or driving in snow.


----------



## Cinderella8

I'VE DONE IT. I'VE CROSSED OVER INTO THE DARK SIDE. 

I'M READING HUNGER GAMES. 

*facedesk*


----------



## BK228

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> I'VE DONE IT. I'VE CROSSED OVER INTO THE DARK SIDE.
> 
> I'M READING HUNGER GAMES.
> 
> *facedesk*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Cinderella8

BK228 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s&feature=youtube_gdata_player




I'm not enjoying it one bit. It's for school, or else I'd never have planned on reading it.


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> I'VE DONE IT. I'VE CROSSED OVER INTO THE DARK SIDE.
> 
> I'M READING HUNGER GAMES.
> 
> *facedesk*



It can get rather disturbing at times.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> It can get rather disturbing at times.



Yes, yes it can. The first book is definitely the best, I didn't love the other two.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Yes, yes it can. The first book is definitely the best, I didn't love the other two.



Yeah, I was so done after the third. That was awful.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> It can get rather disturbing at times.





Doodle98 said:


> Yes, yes it can. The first book is definitely the best, I didn't love the other two.


It really can. 

It's well written, don't get me wrong, but I don't like the storyline at all and I really don't like Katniss. Or Peeta. Or any other characters really. I'm 100 pages in, I think I may like Rue, but as a character so far she's undeveloped.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Yes, yes it can. The first book is definitely the best, I didn't love the other two.



I really liked the first book. Catching Fire I thought was just okay, I thought the new storyline was actually pretty clever. I gave up on Mockingjay because I thought it was sooooooooo boring and really predictable, plus the dialouge in that book doesn't really translate into my brain because it doesn't sound like it's really Katniss talking when she's agreeing to be their Mockingjay so early in the book.


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> I really liked the first book. Catching Fire I thought was just okay, I thought the new storyline was actually pretty clever. I gave up on Mockingjay because I thought it was sooooooooo boring and really predictable, plus the dialouge in that book doesn't really translate into my brain because it doesn't sound like it's really Katniss talking when she's agreeing to be their Mockingjay so early in the book.



The end of Mockingjay is the worst.


----------



## The Villianess

disneyanney said:


> The end of Mockingjay is the worst.



I would guess the ending, but I don't want to spoil it even though I'm 99% sure that I'm right. I don't really care about the ending anymore.


----------



## 1elle2

I just officially died. You guys can have my funeral next Tuesday. 

Gist: I HATE the Hunger Games. I already know how the first book ends anyway, my friends can't be quiet.


----------



## Softball Princess

Hey hey I'm baaaaaaaaakkkk


----------



## Doodle98

Watching a Disney Unwrapped. Love it.


----------



## tigerkitty

Can someone help me on my avatar? I want a photo from either photobucket or my desktop. Each time I try to get a picture, it says 'File too big', 'Invalid File', or 'Invalid URL'. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Orreed

So I met this cute guy at my theatre convention and we flirted and talked for three hours on the last day. We had to go but I found him on Facebook and he accepted my friend request almost instantly and started chatting me XD *Score*


----------



## Orreed

tigerkitty said:


> Can someone help me on my avatar? I want a photo from either photobucket or my desktop. Each time I try to get a picture, it says 'File too big', 'Invalid File', or 'Invalid URL'. What am I doing wrong?



Sorry, I have SO many problems with that too. It's ridiculous. Good luck.


----------



## disneygirl520

tigerkitty said:


> Can someone help me on my avatar? I want a photo from either photobucket or my desktop. Each time I try to get a picture, it says 'File too big', 'Invalid File', or 'Invalid URL'. What am I doing wrong?



Is it 100x100? If so save it to your computer and then upload it. Sometimes it just doesn't work though, it works best it the mornings which is weird.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Leaving school tomorrow at 3 pm for my vacation!! Woohoo. we fly Tuesday!  I'm gonna cry when I see the castle


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> I just officially died. You guys can have my funeral next Tuesday.
> 
> Gist: I HATE the Hunger Games. I already know how the first book ends anyway, my friends can't be quiet.


No spoiling missy 

I hate it too. I'd rather be reading Of Mice and Men again, and THAT is saying something


----------



## Doodle98

Lindsey Stirling=pure awesomeness.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Lindsey Stirling=pure awesomeness.


*pretends I know who Lindsey Stirling is*


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> *pretends I know who Lindsey Stirling is*



Look her up, hon. She is a violinist but she writes her own songs and it is awesome and isn't like normal violin songs.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Look her up, hon. She is a violinist but she writes her own songs and it is awesome and isn't like normal violin songs.


Ooooohhh now it sounds familiar... lol I think Noelle may have talked to me about her...

All of a sudden I feel really cold...


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Ooooohhh now it sounds familiar... lol I think Noelle may have talked to me about her...  All of a sudden I feel really cold...



My house is covered in snow, but that means track practice is cancelled! Not that I could do anything since I hurt my knee...


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> My house is covered in snow, but that means track practice is cancelled! Not that I could do anything since I hurt my knee...


That stinks!

There's no snow out here


----------



## IndigoFaith

My family and I have been listening to Christmas music since September.  Oh, and by the way, Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## disneyanney

Christmas break is only three weeks away!


----------



## Cinderella8

I love this. 

"What are you looking at?"
"Your artwork- is that a _kitty_? It's cute!"


----------



## disneyanney

It's December


----------



## Cinderella8

I'm so tired -_-

School tomorrow nooooo


----------



## Cinderella8

I'm proud of myself, I stayed under the six page limit for my personal narrative


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> I'm proud of myself, I stayed under the six page limit for my personal narrative



 Good job!


----------



## Doodle98

I just got an Instagram and I pretty much have no idea...


----------



## disneyanney

Watching the sound of music. Very interesting to watch Kari Underwood (sorry if I used the wrong spelling) instead of Julie Andrews.


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> Watching the sound of music. Very interesting to watch Kari Underwood (sorry if I used the wrong spelling) instead of Julie Andrews.



I've only heard pieces of it from upstairs, but what I've heard makes the acting sound really bad.


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> I've only heard pieces of it from upstairs, but what I've heard makes the acting sound really bad.



We're only about 20 minutes into it (we recorded). I'm not sure what I think of it as of acting, but it's really weird seeing different actors. The singing is really good, though.


----------



## Cinderella8

I seem to be the only one at school/here who heard NOTHING of this Sound of Music thing


----------



## disneyanney

I had another Disney dream last night.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> I had another Disney dream last night.



Was it about me again, Anney?


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Was it about me again, Anney?



Lol. Nope! We went to Disney world again.


----------



## disneygirl520

disneyanney said:


> I had another Disney dream last night.



Same here!


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Lol. Nope! We went to Disney world again.



That's disappointing...


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> That's disappointing...



Yeah. It's happened to me so much lately.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I Luv my crush andrew. Even tho he said no to dating me, I still love him anyways.


----------



## disneyanney

Making a book full of quotes. I'm so excited.


----------



## Cinderella8

Things I learned from my church girls sleepover:
1. Lions don't like my crooked finger
2. Don't trip over invisible friends
3. It's hard to go down a slide in a basement
4. If there's a Duck Dynasty cookie cake, there will be an argument over Si's face
5. You can break your toe by kicking a small foam basketball
6. If enough people sit on the back of a couch it will tip over
7. Don't sleep in the basement
8. Air hockey is dangerous


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Things I learned from my church girls sleepover:
> 1. Lions don't like my crooked finger
> 2. Don't trip over invisible friends
> 3. It's hard to go down a slide in a basement
> 4. If there's a Duck Dynasty cookie cake, there will be an argument over Si's face
> 5. You can break your toe by kicking a small foam basketball
> 6. If enough people sit on the back of a couch it will tip over
> 7. Don't sleep in the basement
> 8. Air hockey is dangerous



Isn't 6 kinda common sense?


----------



## 1elle2

Lions??? A broken toe? An INVISIBLE friend? My gosh, I need to have sleepovers like yours.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Isn't 6 kinda common sense?


IT'S A SLEEPOVER NOT A TIME FOR COMMON SENSE DON'T JUDGE ME XD  Not my smartest night.

I thought 1 was the most surprising, I didn't know cats could be so picky


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Lions??? A broken toe? An INVISIBLE friend? My gosh, I need to have sleepovers like yours.


Lions- You know my crooked finger? Well I was trying to pet the hostess's cat named Lila, nicknamed Lion, and she wouldn't let me per with my right hand because of my finger

Invisible friends- It was a Charade thing, "Tripping over invisible friends"

Toe- Self explanatory. Poor Daisy.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Lions- You know my crooked finger? Well I was trying to pet the hostess's cat named Lila, nicknamed Lion, and she wouldn't let me per with my right hand because of my finger  Invisible friends- It was a Charade thing, "Tripping over invisible friends"  Toe- Self explanatory. Poor Daisy.



Thank goodness, I thought you meant actual lions. I had a friend who broke her wrist at a Girl Scout camp out.


----------



## disneyanney

Apparently the real Maria Von Trapp didn't even love her husband. Well, then. I think I'll take the movie over the real story.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Apparently the real Maria Von Trapp didn't even love her husband. Well, then. I think I'll take the movie over the real story.


----------



## 1elle2

I don't know who that is... What movie is she in?


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> IT'S A SLEEPOVER NOT A TIME FOR COMMON SENSE DON'T JUDGE ME XD  Not my smartest night.
> 
> I thought 1 was the most surprising, I didn't know cats could be so picky



Well what concerned me the most was the breaking of the toe, but the couch was the only one I could respond to.



Cinderella8 said:


> Lions- You know my crooked finger? Well I was trying to pet the hostess's cat named Lila, nicknamed Lion, and she wouldn't let me per with my right hand because of my finger
> 
> Invisible friends- It was a Charade thing, "Tripping over invisible friends"
> 
> Toe- Self explanatory. Poor Daisy.



Huh. Cats are finicky though.

I remember now why I don't go to sleepovers (besides the fact that none of my girl friends live nearby and you can't sleep over at a guy friend's house - I wouldn't want to of course, just making a point).



1elle2 said:


> Thank goodness, I thought you meant actual lions. I had a friend who broke her wrist at a Girl Scout camp out.



Ouch.


----------



## disneyanney

1elle2 said:


> I don't know who that is... What movie is she in?



She's the main character in the Sound of music.


----------



## Fairywings

Guys, we need to not bring back threads from 2008.

Also, I don't understand crushes on people you never had nor probably will meet. Actually, it's kind of a pet peeve.


----------



## disneyanney

Oh, wow. I didn't realize it was from that long ago...


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Thank goodness, I thought you meant actual lions. I had a friend who broke her wrist at a Girl Scout camp out.


Ouch!! I've never actually broken anything, just my surgery and the five+ times of dislocating my elbow 


Fairywings said:


> Well what concerned me the most was the breaking of the toe, but the couch was the only one I could respond to.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. Cats are finicky though.
> 
> I remember now why I don't go to sleepovers (besides the fact that none of my girl friends live nearby and you can't sleep over at a guy friend's house - I wouldn't want to of course, just making a point).
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.


Yeah, the toe was kinda bad. But she said it was the perfect excuse for ice cream and no school so... XD

Yeah, the cat rected better than most of the people in my class. I've been in the same group since kidnergarden and they're never noticed my crooked finger before (one of the main reasons I like the Warrior name Crookedstar) and when they noticed it in art last Friday they all freaked. I thought it was kinsa funny

Well I never have real sleepovers, just my annual church one, a few nights at my friend Noa's, and family.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Ouch!! I've never actually broken anything, just my surgery and the five+ times of dislocating my elbow
> 
> Yeah, the toe was kinda bad. But she said it was the perfect excuse for ice cream and no school so... XD
> 
> Yeah, the cat rected better than most of the people in my class. I've been in the same group since kidnergarden and they're never noticed my crooked finger before (one of the main reasons I like the Warrior name Crookedstar) and when they noticed it in art last Friday they all freaked. I thought it was kinsa funny
> 
> Well I never have real sleepovers, just my annual church one, a few nights at my friend Noa's, and family.



Really? They just now noticed? Wow.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Really? They just now noticed? Wow.


Yeah. Everyone but my friend Maggie had no clue at all


----------



## Doodle98

Playing wizards in winter from TS orchestra tonight at a concert. There is gonna be a lightshow, it's so fun to play in the dark.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Playing wizards in winter from TS orchestra tonight at a concert. There is gonna be a lightshow, it's so fun to play in the dark.


What do you play?

Erm what's a lightshow?


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> What do you play?
> 
> Erm what's a lightshow?



Violin,

and a light show is when there is a bunch of colored lights and stuff that goes with the music. Actual dictionary definition: A spectacle of colored lights that move and change, esp. at a pop concert.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Violin,
> 
> and a light show is when there is a bunch of colored lights and stuff that goes with the music. Actual dictionary definition: A spectacle of colored lights that move and change, esp. at a pop concert.


Cool! Have fun and good luck! lol I have no musical talent


----------



## disneyanney

Wow, I had no reason to be so stressed out over midterms.
1 1/2 down, 2 1/2 to go.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Wow, I had no reason to be so stressed out over midterms.
> 1 1/2 down, 2 1/2 to go.


My midterms were awful, only English, because my teacher hadn't gotten the narrative grade I missed over vacation in, even though I did it, so it dropped my grade to a D, if she hadn't told me it was just because she hadn't gotten around to putting in the narrative I'd have lost it! I'm a hopeless nerd oh well


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> My midterms were awful, only English, because my teacher hadn't gotten the narrative grade I missed over vacation in, even though I did it, so it dropped my grade to a D, if she hadn't told me it was just because she hadn't gotten around to putting in the narrative I'd have lost it! I'm a hopeless nerd oh well



Oh, gosh. English is my best subject, so I'd've died. Advice for you youngsters: Normally I don't study and still do well, but I wouldn't suggest falling into that habit. It's really hard to break.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Oh, gosh. English is my best subject, so I'd've died. Normally I don't study and still do well, but I wouldn't suggest falling into that habit. It's really hard to break.


lol I don't really study. I study for vocab quizzes and math because I've got higher expectations. I'm already in that habit, I agree, it's hard to break


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> lol I don't really study. I study for vocab quizzes and math because I've got higher expectations. I'm already in that habit, I agree, it's hard to break



Darn it. You should start, lol. It'll be a good habit for college.


----------



## disneygirl520

disneyanney said:


> Darn it. You should start, lol. It'll be a good habit for college.



Yes! Study!


----------



## Doodle98

Ouran Highschool Host Club is sooooo weird. I do like Honey Senpai though. He is so kawaii!


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Ouran Highschool Host Club is sooooo weird. I do like Honey Senpai though. He is so kawaii!



That reminds me, I haven't watch that in forever.


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> That reminds me, I haven't watch that in forever.



I'm watching/reading that and Death note at the same time. It gets complicated.


----------



## disneyanney

...and I sit here with no idea what you're talking about, lol.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> ...and I sit here with no idea what you're talking about, lol.



Anime and Manga!


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Anime and Manga!



Ah, ok.


----------



## Cinderella8

I hate these texting and driving commercials. I get the message, and I agree with the message. But I don't wanna cry halfway through my TV show.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> I hate these texting and driving commercials. I get the message, and I agree with the message. But I don't wanna cry halfway through my TV show.



While I understand your reasoning, with some people, pain and fear is the only way to get the message across. You just can't let it bother you too much.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> While I understand your reasoning, with some people, pain and fear is the only way to get the message across. You just can't let it bother you too much.


Yeah...

That may be one of the reasons I just can't even think about myself driving- I'd never text and drive, but just knowing that not everyone cam say that and that accidents happen all the time...


----------



## Cinderella8

We got chocolate milk I'm so happy


----------



## Malachi85

Hi I just signed up today!


----------



## disneyanney

Hello!


----------



## Cinderella8

Malachi85 said:


> Hi I just signed up today!


Hi, welcome to the DIS! I'm Cindy  glad you joined!

Ignore the chocolate milk post if you're looking for a first impression


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Hi, welcome to the DIS! I'm Cindy  glad you joined!
> 
> Ignore the chocolate milk post if you're looking for a first impression



 I think chocolate milk is a fantastic first impression though.



Malachi85 said:


> Hi I just signed up today!



Hi! Welcome to the DisBoards or DIS for short!


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> The chocolate milk post made my day.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Welcome to the DisBoards or DIS for short!


Yay XD


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Yay XD



My day has been made better! Yay! 

I need to get caught up on all the television I missed from being in the musical. Winter Break now calls for sitting at my computer and watching as much television shows as possible. I think specifically Agents of Shield because I missed too much and I get confused every other episode I see.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> My day has been made better! Yay!
> 
> I need to get caught up on all the television I missed from being in the musical. Winter Break now calls for sitting at my computer and watching as much television shows as possible. I think specifically Agents of Shield because I missed too much and I get confused every other episode I see.


I need to catch myself up on Once Upon a Time and AoS


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> I need to catch myself up on Once Upon a Time and AoS



Once Upon a Time was really emotional last night. No spoilers, but I almost never cry and I was in tears.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Once Upon a Time was really emotional last night. No spoilers, but I almost never cry and I was in tears.


Really?? I'm two weeks behind


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Really?? I'm two weeks behind



It's depressing. Really good, but extremely depressing. March 8th!


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> It's depressing. Really good, but extremely depressing. March 8th!


Huh. Well then. I have those and Thor to watch, I'm excited I haven't seen Thor yet


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Huh. Well then. I have those and Thor to watch, I'm excited I haven't seen Thor yet



Thor is another must watch. Sigh, I really do have too much time on my hands.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Thor is another must watch. Sigh, I really do have too much time on my hands.


Neither do I... >_<


----------



## Doodle98

Please don't kill me, but I honestly don't love Once anymore... (And they just killed my favorite character, so that's also a downside.) but Hook is pretty hot, so I'll watch it. =3


----------



## disneyanney

I've never seen it.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Please don't kill me, but I honestly don't love Once anymore... (And they just killed my favorite character, so that's also a downside.) but Hook is pretty hot, so I'll watch it. =3


Understandable. No spoilers lol


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Understandable. No spoilers lol



I will not spoil. Sorry if I gave too much away, didn't mean to.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> I will not spoil. Sorry if I gave too much away, didn't mean to.


Nope you didn't, all good  I'm a little worried now but still... lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Well, my sister just told me about OUAT... that stinks...


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Well, my sister just told me about OUAT... that stinks...


----------



## The Villianess

5 days and counting for me before winter break.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> 5 days and counting for me before winter break.


Same!


----------



## disneyanney

We watched Harry Potter in English today and I was like: 
It was a good last day, especially since that's my last day in that class and I'm sad because I really like the teacher.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> We watched Harry Potter in English today and I was like:  It was a good last day, especially since that's my last day in that class and I'm sad because I really like the teacher.



Lucky duckling. And Aww


----------



## Cinderella8

Passing out candy canes


----------



## Turbanator

random is good

it is cool

if you dont like randomness

you are a fool



shoop de woop lol


----------



## IndigoFaith

On the first day of Christmas my true sent to me a partridge in a pear tree
I don't want a lot this Christmas, there is just one thing I need
I want my baby, I want someone to love me someone to hold me
I should be playing in the winter snow, instead I'll be under the mistletoe
Baby, please come home


----------



## disneyanney

It just started snowing. I'm in awe.


----------



## Cinderella8

It's pouring rain... All the snow is icky slushy stuff..z


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Cinderella8 said:


> It's pouring rain... All the snow is icky slushy stuff..z



Us too: where do u live


----------



## Malachi85

Thanks for the friendly replies everyone,  I appreciate it. Looks like I won't be making it out to DL this year like I had hoped tho :/


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 said:


> It's pouring rain... All the snow is icky slushy stuff..z



Same here


----------



## Cinderella8

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Us too: where do u live



Middle-of-nowhere northwest Ohio

YAY Thor brought Loki in on Avengers: Assemble!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Yeah. It came up to PA (where I live) this morning and started pouring rain at 6.


----------



## Cinderella8

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Yeah. It came up to PA (where I live) this morning and started pouring rain at 6.


That stinks! It's all wet here, but it's stopped raining


----------



## Softball Princess

I have pouring rain here in Virginia.  btw CHRISTMAS IS ALMOST HERE!!!!


----------



## Softball Princess

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Yeah. It came up to PA (where I live) this morning and started pouring rain at 6.



Same here.


----------



## Cinderella8

"Are you still mad at me?"
"No."
"Yes, you are!"
"I am not! Just because you said dragon demons were extinct-"
"I said /mostly/ extinct."
"Mostly extinct is NOT EXTINCT ENOUGH!"


----------



## disneyanney

My brother just said that the Hobbit is better than Disney. :O
I think it's about time I disown my brother.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> My brother just said that the Hobbit is better than Disney. :O I think it's about time I disown my brother.



Nopenopenopenopenope


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> my brother just said that the hobbit is better than disney.
> i think it's about time i disown my brother.


----------



## Cinderella8

I finally got around to writing one of my stories

The prologue is about 2 2/3 pages long. Does that seem too short? I have no idea >_<


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> I finally got around to writing one of my stories
> 
> The prologue is about 2 2/3 pages long. Does that seem too short? I have no idea >_<



Prologues actually tend to be shorter than that. That sounds more like a chapter to me.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Prologues actually tend to be shorter than that. That sounds more like a chapter to me.


Really? I thought chapters were about ten pages long, for me at LEAST ten

Well I have a lack of summarization skills so I guess I should work on that


----------



## disneyanney

Has anyone seen the Good Luck Charlie episode where at the very end (the funny stuff at the end) Charlie makes one of her parents disappear, and then she says: "You don't want to go where he's going". I could have sworn it is a reference to the old Twilight Zone episode "It's a Wonderful Life" where the kid is banishing everyone to the cornfield. It's supposed to be the episode that TOT is primarily based off of.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Has anyone seen the Good Luck Charlie episode where at the very end (the funny stuff at the end) Charlie makes one of her parents disappear, and then she says: "You don't want to go where he's going". I could have sworn it is a reference to the old Twilight Zone episode "It's a Wonderful Life" where the kid is banishing everyone to the cornfield. It's supposed to be the episode that TOT is primarily based off of.



I have NOT seen that but now I want to


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> I have NOT seen that but now I want to



 There's a sequel in the more recent show, but the black and white version is the one they used.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> There's a sequel in the more recent show, but the black and white version is the one they used.



Cool! I wish I had a Netflix, then it would probably be a LOT easier to watch them

And to watch Doctor Who XD


----------



## Cinderella8

I'm standing balanced on a yoga ball under monkey bars while typing while Noelle is swinging on the bars in front of me, scaring the heck out of me because she's getting so close to AGHHG

hitting me.


----------



## 1elle2

Trying to balance with no hands on a yoga ball and type this.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Trying to balance with no hands on a yoga ball and type this.



I wish I could swing on the monkey bars otherwise I'd scare you too... XD


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> I wish I could swing on the monkey bars otherwise I'd scare you too... XD



 Watch this


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Watch this



Lol EPIC FAIL XD


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Lol EPIC FAIL XD



I slipped off the bar... And almost toppled into you


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> I slipped off the bar... And almost toppled into you



But I didn't fall

DONT DO IT BEHIND ME


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> But I didn't fall  DONT DO IT BEHIND ME



Too late girly-girl. XD I'm probably going to get punched for that


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Too late girly-girl. XD I'm probably going to get punched for that



It's tempting, believe me XD


----------



## Cinderella8

You're bouncing like a kindergartener on that ball XD


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> You're bouncing like a kindergartener on that ball XD



For the record, I said that put loud


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> For the record, I said that out loud


And it was very accurate XD


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> And it was very accurate XD



Your t-shirt says:

GOOD GAME
GOOD GAME
GOOD GAME
I HATE YOU
GOOD GAME
GOOD GAME

It's so true


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Your t-shirt says:
> 
> GOOD GAME
> GOOD GAME
> GOOD GAME
> I HATE YOU
> GOOD GAME
> GOOD GAME
> 
> It's so true



Totally is. And then there's teams that are just the fourth one over and over again

Like the one who hit me then laughed as I got practically drug off the field...


----------



## Doodle98

Japanese heavy metal is really weird...


----------



## disneyanney

I found the Small World dolls at the Disney store. Completely in love.


----------



## Doodle98

L..... ;-;


----------



## Doodle98

Soooo bored.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Soooo bored.



*shakes hand* Welcome to the club, my friend.


----------



## Cinderella8

Noelle's floor is surprisingly comfy


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Noelle's floor is surprisingly comfy



I can't sleep on floors, they're too hard.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> I can't sleep on floors, they're too hard.



Well her yoga mat DID help, but I've slept on regular floors


----------



## disneyanney

The 1947 version of "the Secret Life of Walter Mitty" is so funny.


----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## The Villianess

I am so bored. But I really don't want to go do anything. Except read books.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Soooo bored.



I am bored too.


----------



## Cinderella8

My cat is excited we're home


----------



## pinklion321

HALLO!

I figured if I was going to introduce myself I figured to do it on a famous post/subject/Whosit/Whatsit.  

Anyway, I am pinklion321 (you can call me Pinky, if its easier) I am new to the DisForums. GothTink (my mom) got me set up and yeah.

Some things I'm really into are Ninjago, Minecraft, The Lion King, Terraria, and music. 

So yeah, FRIENDSHIP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

pinklion321 said:


> HALLO!
> 
> I figured if I was going to introduce myself I figured to do it on a famous post/subject/Whosit/Whatsit.
> 
> Anyway, I am pinklion321 (you can call me Pinky, if its easier) I am new to the DisForums. GothTink (my mom) got me set up and yeah.
> 
> Some things I'm really into are Ninjago, Minecraft, The Lion King, Terraria, and music.
> 
> So yeah, FRIENDSHIP!!!!!!!!!


Hey there! Welcome to Disboards! I'm Cinderella8 but everyone calls me Cindy 

I LOVE your avatar it's soo cuuute!

Yay Minecrafter! I love Minecraft. Ninjago.... Isn't that LEGO? And question: what's Terraria?

Well I may as well list things I like 
-Slugterra
-Max Steel
-anything to do with the ocean…
-Minecraft
-Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Cinderella8

So bored.


----------



## Cinderella8

Still bored


----------



## pinklion321

TV! :3


----------



## disfreak24

Hello!


----------



## disneyanney

Disney confessions: I've never had a dole whip or gotten a Disney balloon.


----------



## disfreak24

I haven't had a dole whip either! I'd like to try one someday.


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> Disney confessions: I've never had a dole whip or gotten a Disney balloon.



Make that two....though my mum and bro have had dole whips, I'm just not a pineapple fan...


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Disney confessions: I've never had a dole whip or gotten a Disney balloon.



That was true until my most recent trip XD
~~
Mom: "Do you think we should go to Disney a couple times a year?"
Me: *screams* "YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> That was true until my most recent trip XD
> ~~
> Mom: "Do you think we should go to Disney a couple times a year?"
> Me: *screams* "YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"



Haha. We went twice a few times when I was younger, but our family has grown. It's fun


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Haha. We went twice a few times when I was younger, but our family has grown. It's fun



It's always over so fast. Even the not-so-fun parts.


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> It's always over so fast. Even the not-so-fun parts.



I agree whole-heartedly.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> I agree whole-heartedly.



It's how it seems every time!

Okay, problem. I want to get out of my bed, I'm laying sideways, but my back hurts so much I can't really get up, just roll over. 

I just rolled off the bed and landed on a book ouch


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> It's how it seems every time!
> 
> Okay, problem. I want to get out of my bed, I'm laying sideways, but my back hurts so much I can't really get up, just roll over.
> 
> I just rolled off the bed and landed on a book ouch



That must have hurt. And ouch. I've never had back problems.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> That must have hurt. And ouch. I've never had back problems.



Yeah kinda. At least it wasn't a hardback.

It makes me feel old >_< It'll just come on randomly, too, so I'll be walking down the hallway and it'll just start hurting really bad out of the blue and I end up falling on my face... *ahem* Not that I've done that. Recently.


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Yeah kinda. At least it wasn't a hardback.
> 
> It makes me feel old >_< It'll just come on randomly, too, so I'll be walking down the hallway and it'll just start hurting really bad out of the blue and I end up falling on my face... *ahem* Not that I've done that. Recently.



My mom says I was born 30, so you're good, because I'm apparently middle-aged now. Lol.


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Yeah kinda. At least it wasn't a hardback.
> 
> It makes me feel old >_< It'll just come on randomly, too, so I'll be walking down the hallway and it'll just start hurting really bad out of the blue and I end up falling on my face... *ahem* Not that I've done that. Recently.



It's a good thing the book you slapped me with _wasn't_ a hard back. (Long story)

I hurt my knee somehow and can barely move it right now.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> It's a good thing the book you slapped me with wasn't a hard back. (Long story)
> 
> I hurt my knee somehow and can barely move it right now.



Hey you hit me THREE times, and your book was bigger XD

huh. weird. I've never hurt my knee. But I've hurt pretty much everything else.

Jenna gave me a fist bump and bent my finger earlier >_<


----------



## Cinderella8

New Year's eve, guess what I'm doing?

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## 1elle2

I'm with a friend from Tae Kwon Do. We're going to have prime rib apparently.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> I'm with a friend from Tae Kwon Do. We're going to have prime rib apparently.


Fun and EW


----------



## disneyanney

I wish I could do this.


----------



## disneyanney

Die, Umbridge, just die.


----------



## 1elle2

disneyanney said:


> Die, Umbridge, just die.



I hate her. More than most other evil HP characters


----------



## disneyanney

1elle2 said:


> I hate her. More than most other evil HP characters



Her, Bellatrix, and Voldemort. Ooh how I hate them.


----------



## 1elle2

I'm not sure how I feel about Bellatrix. I think that since her family is full of evil people, it would be hard for her not to be bad too.


----------



## Doodle98

Honestly I kinda like Bellatrix because of how crazy she is. Or was, I suppose. I mean, of corse I hate her for what she has done, but it's fun playing her daughter and she seems like she would be a fun character for JK Rowling to write about because she is absolutely crazy.


----------



## Cinderella8

Lol I have a cat named Bellatrix.


I hate what Bellatrix has done but I think she's funny to read about


----------



## disneyanney

Bellatrix kills my favorite characters. And I just can't stand her.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Bellatrix kills my favorite characters. And I just can't stand her.


I hate her most for what she did to Hermione (Did I spell that right? I never spell it right.)

I LOVE the picture in your signature!!


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> I hate her most for what she did to Hermione (Did I spell that right? I never spell it right.)
> 
> I LOVE the picture in your signature!!



Yes, you did. And thanks


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Yes, you did. And thanks


*fist pump* Yes I've improved my spelling skills XD

You're welcome 

My sister is quizzing me on her Survival Craft horses... um...


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> *fist pump* Yes I've improved my spelling skills XD
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> My sister is quizzing me on her Survival Craft horses... um...



Congrats!

I'm ready for summer break.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I'm ready for summer break.


So am I. Winter break is fun but it's too freezing to go out in the snow


----------



## Doodle98

Somehow my Instagram became a my little pony thing and now one of my OCs are getting married. WHY??? I don't know how this happened...


----------



## disneyanney

I love playing Disney travel agent for my mom.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Somehow my Instagram became a my little pony thing and now one of my OCs are getting married. WHY??? I don't know how this happened...


OCs? What are those?

Yay Mission Marvel is on


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> OCs? What are those?
> 
> Yay Mission Marvel is on



Original Characters


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Original Characters


Ohhhh okay


----------



## maps823

This is SO awesome!!! It's the Up house recreated 
http://hookedonhouses.net/2011/08/22/the-real-life-up-movie-house-interior-photos/


----------



## Cinderella8

That's cool!

I was watching a Minecraft video and someone's username was like maps5555, all I was thinking of was you


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> That's cool!
> 
> I was watching a Minecraft video and someone's username was like maps5555, all I was thinking of was you



Awww you thought of me how sweet!


----------



## disneyanney

I really want to be in Epcot right now.


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> Awww you thought of me how sweet!





disneyanney said:


> I really want to be in Epcot right now.


I wanna be in MK... *zones out thinking of Dole whips*


----------



## pinklion321

Cinderella8 said:


> I wanna be in MK... *zones out thinking of Dole whips*




OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEE WHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1elle2

My aunt has dole whip (did I spell that right?) because she is lactose intolerant, and she loves ice cream.


----------



## The Villianess

*sighs* Dole Whip!


----------



## maps823

Kingdom Keepers Disney After Dark ebook is only 99 cents right now! Just thought I'd put it out there for anyone who hasn't read them yet!


----------



## disneyanney

I think I need another bookshelf...


----------



## maps823

disneyanney said:


> I think I need another bookshelf...



I feel ya! I only have a few books on my Kindle because I have to hold a book in my hands,cry on the book,sit in the bath tub with my book, throw my book across the room in frustration and then pick it up and apologize to it, dog ear the pages, write little notes on the pages.Some things you just can't do with a Kindle


----------



## disneyanney

maps823 said:


> I feel ya! I only have a few books on my Kindle because I have to hold a book in my hands,cry on the book,sit in the bath tub with my book, throw my book across the room in frustration and then pick it up and apologize to it, dog ear the pages, write little notes on the pages.Some things you just can't do with a Kindle



I don't have a kindle. Still, though, I agree there is something special about holding the book. I made it with books on top of one another, but you know...


----------



## The Villianess

I had one of my worst and weirdest nightmares yet last night. 

I guess that's a new one for the record book.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> I had one of my worst and weirdest nightmares yet last night.  I guess that's a new one for the record book.



Weird. I had a zombie apocalypse dream.


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> I had one of my worst and weirdest nightmares yet last night.
> 
> I guess that's a new one for the record book.



That was me the other night, except it wasn't weird. I get the worst dreams.


----------



## maps823

My new puppy Boots in a mug!




She's sleeping in my shoe(we put her in there for a picture and she hasn't come out!)




Bisky meets Boots!


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> my new puppy boots in a mug!  She's sleeping in my shoe(we put her in there for a picture and she hasn't come out!)  bisky meets boots!



aaaaahhh so cute!!!


----------



## disneyanney

I love the menu on the Snow White DVD.


----------



## The Villianess

disneyanney said:


> I love the menu on the Snow White DVD.



Platinum Edition?


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> Platinum Edition?



Diamond edition, but the menu's the same


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> My new puppy Boots in a mug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's sleeping in my shoe(we put her in there for a picture and she hasn't come out!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bisky meets Boots!



She is adorable!


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> My new puppy Boots in a mug!
> 
> She's sleeping in my shoe(we put her in there for a picture and she hasn't come out!)
> 
> Bisky meets Boots!



Omg SO ADORABLE!


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> Omg SO ADORABLE!





Fairywings said:


> She is adorable!





Doodle98 said:


> aaaaahhh so cute!!!



Ikr I literally almost started crying because of her cuteness!


----------



## Cinderella8

I do that when we get new kittens. Unless the kitten bites you and won't let go, then it gets a whole lot less cute.....


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> I do that when we get new kittens. Unless the kitten bites you and won't let go, then it gets a whole lot less cute.....


----------



## maps823

To all the Dole Whip fans I saw this and thought of y'all


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> To all the Dole Whip fans I saw this and thought of y'all



Oh my goodness. I want a Dole Whip now SOOOO bad....


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> Oh my goodness. I want a Dole Whip now SOOOO bad....



Maybe Disney will give you a free Dole Whip if you wear this


----------



## maps823

I love the Netflix commercial with the little Christmas tree topper and she's like talking about stuff the family does and how when the family gets together to watch Netflix it makes her smle


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> Maybe Disney will give you a free Dole Whip if you wear this


That would be awesome


maps823 said:


> I love the Netflix commercial with the little Christmas tree topper and she's like talking about stuff the family does and how when the family gets together to watch Netflix it makes her smle


That would be the PERFECT reason to get Netflix! Hint hint Mom!


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> That would be awesome
> 
> That would be the PERFECT reason to get Netflix! Hint hint Mom!


----------



## Cinderella8

Lol she gave me a weird look and told me to go back to my TV show xD


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> Lol she gave me a weird look and told me to go back to my TV show xD



LOL  I can't even imagine what you told her so her is the commercial
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=kYzTeWf3nOQ


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> LOL  I can't even imagine what you told her so her is the commercial
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=kYzTeWf3nOQ



I played it XD She said to go read a book lol


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> I played it XD She said to go read a book lol



Well it was worth a shot!


----------



## Cinderella8

Lol yep! Still in bed, on my stomach, because my cat's asleep on my back and I don't want to move her


----------



## Cinderella8

Fun fact: On average, it takes about 252 licks to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll Pop


----------



## 1elle2

Cinderella8 said:


> Fun fact: On average, it takes about 252 licks to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll Pop



Me and a friend counted in second grade XD I can't remember what we got though


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Me and a friend counted in second grade XD I can't remember what we got though





I'm still trying to get Knockout's suit right, though I think his face was the hardest


----------



## Cinderella8

Just got back from Ice Camp!!!!!

I learned how to ski, went in sled races, played a game the closest I've ever gotten to Capture the Flag, played a card game called Mafia (everyone always thought I was the mafia because I was being "too quiet"), played Murder Mystery (not our kind), sang, got a frog stuffed animal with a mini camp T-shirt on it from the Trading Post, had a latte, had multiple snowball fights, had a churro, was up until at least two every night, slipped on the icy sidewalk a lot, made a canon with some others out of a Pringles box, one of the boys put on girls boots, watched sports tournaments, cheered for our teams, wiped out on my sled as I got snowballed in the face, showed some pretty awesome game tactic skills that match Annabeth's from Percy Jackson, got a Reese thrown at me, cried a little bit with the other girls when we all prayed, had ketchup for the first time (EWWWWW), wiped out so bad yesterday skiing that my pants are still wet, almost ran into a tree, did a baseball-worthy dive for base in a game, sang with my youth group, had a pack of mini Reese's and Starbursts, and we had hour long church sessions, and the speaker spent half of it making fun of Taylor Swift and how she sounded like the Bible book Lamentations. Made my day. XD


----------



## Artimis

hi I know Cindy


----------



## Cinderella8

Artimis said:


> hi I know Cindy


Hey Mar  Welcome to the DIS


----------



## Artimis

Thanks I just love copy and paste

Gryffindor Seeker!In the Poseidon cabin!Leader of RiverClan.A Storm Hawk & a sky night of Terra Neverland!I am Spider-Man!True Believer & an Overload!An Ultra Link!I work for THI.Hunter of Artemis!Avenger, SHIELD agent, & member of Future Foundation.H2O mermaid!A water talent!In the EPF.I'm the Shane!The warrior mage!I'm the Avatar.Noelle is my BFF! 
"A dream is a wish your heart makes." -Cinderella~"All the world is made of faith, and trust, and pixie dust." -Peter Pan 2
"Light, dark, there's a little bit in all of us. The trick is finding balance." "Master, please! You don't know Twist like I do!" "Never presume to know the heart of another! Focus on your own inner peace. Are you so sure you know the best path?" "I-I thought I did." -Master Shinai and Eli Shane
Don't let them in, don't let them see, be the good girl you always have to be. Conceal don't feel, don't let them know! Well now they know! Let it go, let it go! -Elsa
"She knows how tough life can be, and she still keeps going." -Ivypool on Hollyleaf~"Ashfur died because I was so angry I stopped caring about what was right!" "It wasn't your fault! Leafpool and Squirrelflight started it. You should blame them!" "No, they made a mistake. They were just trying to make it better. No one should have died because Leafpool's heart led her along the wrong path. Doesn't every cat do that sometime in their life?" -Hollyleaf and Lionblaze
"Not everyone is meant to make a difference. But for me, the choice to lead an ordinary life is no longer an option." -Spider-Man 
"You can act all tough and take over the world, but you can never hide who you really are- a lonely girl who desperately wants a friend." -Piper to Master Cyclonis
"Let's move out." "No." "Excuse me?" "I said no. No more. You will never hurt another innocent person and then just walk away." -Dr. Blakk & Eli Shane
"Remember, reality is an illusion the universe is a hologram buy gold bye!"-Bill Cypher~"What are you looking at?" "Your artwork. Is that a kitty? It's cute!"-Eli to Shorty "They feel sorry for me. No friends, no family. But I have the most amazing gift in the world. In the end, I feel sorry for them."


----------



## Cinderella8

Artimis said:


> Hello


You can use the quote button now if you want lol 

Sooo yeah XD

If you want to check it out, the thread you were watching me post on during science is the Camp of Disney RP


----------



## Artimis

Cinderella8 said:


> You can use the quote button now if you want lol
> 
> Sooo yeah XD
> 
> If you want to check it out, the thread you were watching me post on during science is the Camp of Disney RP



ok thanks completely off topic when do u think u can come over


----------



## Cinderella8

Artimis said:


> ok thanks completely off topic when do u think u can come over


This thread is MADE for off-topic stuff 

Um, I don't know. I asked my mom and she said she'd think


----------



## 1elle2

Hi! I'm Noelle, Cindy's cousin. She told me you were gonna get on Dis, I hope you like it.


----------



## Cinderella8

1elle2 said:


> Hi! I'm Noelle, Cindy's cousin. She told me you were gonna get on Dis, I hope you like it.


Lol she knows you're my cousin...and that your name is the password on my phone...XD


----------



## Artimis

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Lol she knows you're my cousin...and that your name is the password on my phone...XD



Lol I get in ur phone now yippee


----------



## Cinderella8

Artimis said:


> Lol I get in ur phone now yippee


Not if I can help it ;P


----------



## Artimis

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Not if I can help it ;P



Lol


----------



## Artimis

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Lol she knows you're my cousin...and that your name is the password on my phone...XD



Heyy


----------



## Cinderella8

We went to go see Frozen again last night, and when Anna is sorta stuttering when she first meets Hans, my mom leaned over and said, "Wow, it's exactly like Christina talking to a boy!"

(My real name is Christina)


----------



## Silvermist20

I'm baaaaaaaaack! Yeah, I took a break from this site because of school and I've been busy with other things to. To start off me coming back to the boards, is anyone going to Disney World sometime in March?


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaack! Yeah, I took a break from this site because of school and I've been busy with other things to. To start off me coming back to the boards, is anyone going to Disney World sometime in March?



*goes and hugs* Hiiiii!!!

Um no unless I could talk my parents into it... Long shot there lol sorry

XD


----------



## The Villianess

It's been a whole week and I haven't been in school. I wouldn't have much of a problem with this if I wasn't COMPLETELY BORED OUT OF MY MIND.


----------



## The Villianess

I have been so bored this week and I'm not having school tomorrow again. I'm starting to go a little bit crazy.


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> I have been so bored this week and I'm not having school tomorrow again. I'm starting to go a little bit crazy.



Sleep while you can!


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> It's been a whole week and I haven't been in school. I wouldn't have much of a problem with this if I wasn't COMPLETELY BORED OUT OF MY MIND.



Holy cow! An entire week?!


----------



## Cinderella8

No school today, I think it's too cold to start up the business. Me and little sis are trying to talk big sis into playing Disney Universe with us


----------



## maps823

No school today! It's 28 degrees and there was ice!


----------



## Cinderella8

I MUST see the Disney Avalon High movie now. Almost finished with the book.

Please PLEASE Disney Channel. Play it. XD


----------



## disneyanney

I think I'm the only one on here who hasn't been let out for school. Every storm has hit below, above, west and east of us. Okay, then...


----------



## Cinderella8

They're actually playing it! Feb. 2 at 2:30 am, Avalon High XD I love recording shows


----------



## maps823

disneyanney said:


> I think I'm the only one on here who hasn't been let out for school. Every storm has hit below, above, west and east of us. Okay, then...



WOW! that's crazy because I live in Texas and we got out today because it was 28 degrees and ice-y


----------



## The Villianess

disneyanney said:


> Holy cow! An entire week?!



Yes and it is the funniest reason in the whole world. I was laughing so hard yesterday because I took a minute to reflect and realized that the cause of my borderline craziness is in fact 1 inch of snow. I lost an entire week of school due to 1 exact inch of snow.


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> Yes and it is the funniest reason in the whole world. I was laughing so hard yesterday because I took a minute to reflect and realized that the cause of my borderline craziness is in fact 1 inch of snow. I lost an entire week of school due to 1 exact inch of snow.



:O That's crazy. It snowed here the other day for the first time in a few years, I think, but it wasn't much of anything.


----------



## Doodle98

You guys are lucky. I get a bajillion feet of snow. And I hate the cold. Perks of living in NY. Lake effect snow happens so much here.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> You guys are lucky. I get a bajillion feet of snow. And I hate the cold. Perks of living in NY. Lake effect snow happens so much here.


Never been to NY, but I've heard the winters can be pretty

You revamped your signature.... I have no idea what most of those are but I love watching them


----------



## The Villianess

disneyanney said:


> :O That's crazy. It snowed here the other day for the first time in a few years, I think, but it wasn't much of anything.



Best part is my room is the coldest room in my house.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Best part is my room is the coldest room in my house.



Same here.


----------



## manxkev

Why is there an eject button on the DVD remote. 
You still have to get up to get the DVD out.


----------



## Cinderella8

I just realized I don't even know what day Valentine's is... is it the 13th or 14th? Help? XD Wow I'm probably the only girl in the US who doesn't know this


----------



## maps823

This is SO cute!
http://blogs.disney.com/oh-my-disney/2014/01/10/maddie-and-zoe-adorably-sing-let-it-go-from-frozen/


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> I just realized I don't even know what day Valentine's is... is it the 13th or 14th? Help? XD Wow I'm probably the only girl in the US who doesn't know this



14th. And I know the day because my parents give me chocolate and I vaguely know the story of St. Valentine.

Otherwise, I hate the holiday.


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> This is SO cute!
> http://blogs.disney.com/oh-my-disney/2014/01/10/maddie-and-zoe-adorably-sing-let-it-go-from-frozen/


I'm still laughing 


Fairywings said:


> 14th. And I know the day because my parents give me chocolate and I vaguely know the story of St. Valentine.
> 
> Otherwise, I hate the holiday.


I do too, that's why I don't know the date lol The only tolerable thing about the holiday is candy...


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> I'm still laughing   I do too, that's why I don't know the date lol The only tolerable thing about the holiday is candy...



I never get candy from anyone but my parents. I was really excited about it this year because my boyfriend and I would have our three-month-aversary the day before and we could go out and do something and be romantic.... But we broke up.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> I never get candy from anyone but my parents. I was really excited about it this year because my boyfriend and I would have our three-month-aversary the day before and we could go out and do something and be romantic.... But we broke up.



The guys that are your friends are cool. The rest suck.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> The guys that are your friends are cool. The rest suck.



Definitely, lol.


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> I'm still laughing
> 
> I do too, that's why I don't know the date lol The only tolerable thing about the holiday is candy...



Me too!Especially when the girl in the purple starts yawning! lol


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> Me too!Especially when the girl in the purple starts yawning! lol


Lol yes, they're so adorable!


----------



## maps823

My puppy is a Pom-Chi so apparently Chihuahuas are good climbers (my mom looked it up online) and she literally limbs up our legs! Like we'll just be sitting on the sofa and all of a sudden she is in our laps!It's the funniest thing  

She also just started barking on Saturday so now she just randomly will sneak up on Bisky(my other dog) and start barking and then hoping around like she's a bunny or something


----------



## maps823

Ahh! I don't know what Boots just did but she ran across my keyboard and now my screen is like really big and when the zoom is on 100 is not the size it should be


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> My puppy is a Pom-Chi so apparently Chihuahuas are good climbers (my mom looked it up online) and she literally limbs up our legs! Like we'll just be sitting on the sofa and all of a sudden she is in our laps!It's the funniest thing
> 
> She also just started barking on Saturday so now she just randomly will sneak up on Bisky(my other dog) and start barking and then hoping around like she's a bunny or something





maps823 said:


> Ahh! I don't know what Boots just did but she ran across my keyboard and now my screen is like really big and when the zoom is on 100 is not the size it should be


My cat will sit on my keyboard and won't get off


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> My cat will sit on my keyboard and won't get off





and NO school tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> and NO school tomorrow!!!!!


Whoo same! Too cold, too much snow


----------



## Cinderella8

I kinda need help for homework... 

I need a popular song with a/some good metaphor(s) in it. 

Anyone got anything? I already have a simile song, I just need a metaphor


----------



## myleadguitargirl

The last time I logged into the DIS was on: 01-09-2010


----------



## Cinderella8

myleadguitargirl said:


> The last time I logged into the DIS was on: 01-09-2010


Wow! Well welcome back!


----------



## myleadguitargirl

Cinderella8 said:


> Wow! Well welcome back!



Thank you 

I was checking when I last posted, too. Says back in 2009 (before posts from today)

Crazy how time flies so fast!


----------



## Cinderella8

myleadguitargirl said:


> Thank you
> 
> I was checking when I last posted, too. Says back in 2009 (before posts from today)
> 
> Crazy how time flies so fast!



You're welcome!

Wow. I don't think I could not be on here for that long.  

And yes time does fly fast! But not in school. Wonder how that works


----------



## disneyanney

I've seen scenes of Phantom of the Opera, but this is my first time watching it through completely. I've got to say, I'm really impressed.


----------



## Cinderella8

Going to see the LEGO Movie with my little sis today

Man I wish they had Marvel heroes in it


----------



## Cinderella8

The LEGO Movie was the most random movie I've seen in such a long time  but it was cute


----------



## maps823

Push the talking trash can has been discontinued!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> push the talking trash can has been discontinued!!!!


what?!?!?!?!?!?!

Edit: That was all capitalized, glitchy laptop lol


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> what?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Edit: That was all capitalized, glitchy laptop lol



Yep! something about the contract with the people that own Push!


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> Yep! something about the contract with the people that own Push!


*mentally rips up contract* problem solved.

But seriously though


----------



## disneyanney

The talking garbage can is gone at Disney. What were they THINKING?!


----------



## maps823

disneyanney said:


> The talking garbage can is gone at Disney. What were they THINKING?!



ikr why couldn't they have just renewed the contract or something


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> ikr why couldn't they have just renewed the contract or something



RIGHT lol


Jack's hair in the new season of Kickin' It looks more girly than usual


----------



## shortstuff95

Hi everyone


----------



## Doodle98

shortstuff95 said:


> Hi everyone



Hi!


----------



## disneyanney

Hola


----------



## Fairywings

Aloha!


----------



## shortstuff95

Thanks for the Hi's.


----------



## The Villianess

We're having yet another snow day. Now a thunderstorm is brewing and it's starting to sleet out.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> RIGHT lol
> 
> 
> Jack's hair in the new season of Kickin' It looks more girly than usual



It really does, I found it just a tad disturbing lol.


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> We're having yet another snow day. Now a thunderstorm is brewing and it's starting to sleet out.



Ditto. I haven't been to school since Monday. We had an ice storm.


----------



## The Villianess

disneyanney said:


> Ditto. I haven't been to school since Monday. We had an ice storm.



Yuck those stink, although I've only witnessed an ice storm once.


----------



## iheartduckies

Hey guys!!


----------



## Cinderella8

so I get to my locker today

get my books...

go drop them off in class with ten minute till the bell...

go out to the hallway...

find my friend IN TEARS. some boy told her that her glasses looked nerdy and nobody cared about her 

then I ask the boy what gave him the right to say things like that and he *LIED* about saying it!

I was NOT happy this morning. but he got in trouble and the teachers made him apologize so I'm cool now


----------



## Fairywings

Middle school. I forgot what a torture that could be.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Middle school. I forgot what a torture that could be.


yeah...

the trick is to go through every period of the day saying "one more", it helps


----------



## maps823

Reading the Maze Runner series Stayed up till about 2 in the morning finishing The Scorch Trials and got through almost all of The Death Cure until on of my favorite characters was killed...


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> Reading the Maze Runner series Stayed up till about 2 in the morning finishing The Scorch Trials and got through almost all of The Death Cure until on of my favorite characters was killed...


I read the Maze Runner last year, I can kinda sorta remember it.

Now I'm going to re-read it 

Are the Scorch Trials and The Death Cure good? (Other than your favorite characters dying)

Honestly Maze Runner was the only book I never really had a set in stone favorite character


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> I read the Maze Runner last year, I can kinda sorta remember it.
> 
> Now I'm going to re-read it
> 
> Are the Scorch Trials and The Death Cure good? (Other than your favorite characters dying)
> 
> Honestly Maze Runner was the only book I never really had a set in stone favorite character



Yeah they're really good! I haven't finished the Death Cure because I'm sad that **** died. Thomas and Minho are my favorite. If Thomas dies I am going to be so mad After Allegiant I don't know if I could handle it


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> Yeah they're really good! I haven't finished the Death Cure because I'm sad that **** died. Thomas and Minho are my favorite. If Thomas dies I am going to be so mad After Allegiant I don't know if I could handle it


I couldn't even get to Allegiant because I heard **** died

Noelle's here! And she's on my bed


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Of course it takes me getting sick to realize I haven't been on Disboards in ages..


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> I couldn't even get to Allegiant because I heard **** died
> 
> Noelle's here! And she's on my bed



It made me REALLY mad that **** died in Allegiant


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> It made me REALLY mad that **** died in Allegiant



Same here! I heard about it and really wanted to throw something


----------



## Cinderella8

They've been playing Kim Possible on Disney XD, even Miss Pretends-Not-To-Like-Disney-Channel Sister is happy to watch it


----------



## Doodle98

Ahh! I love Trevor Slattery! They released a clip from a short film about him in jail that's going to be in the new Thor DVD and it's hilarious!!!


----------



## Doodle98

Urg guinea pigs are running around being really loud.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Urg guinea pigs are running around being really loud.



I wish I could have a guinea pig but our cat would disagree


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> I wish I could have a guinea pig but our cat would disagree



My cat just stares at them. My dog thinks that they're her babies and gives them kisses and nudges them around.


----------



## disneyworld1023

Doodle98 said:


> Urg guinea pigs are running around being really loud.



Im allergic to guinea pigs  but I have a few gerbils.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyworld1023 said:


> Im allergic to guinea pigs  but I have a few gerbils.



I'm allergic to their hay and my cat. Gerbils are adorable. They're like hammies with tails!


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> My cat just stares at them. My dog thinks that they're her babies and gives them kisses and nudges them around.



lol our cat doesn't put up with any other animals at all 

It FORTY DEGREES here it's like paradise


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> lol our cat doesn't put up with any other animals at all
> 
> It FORTY DEGREES here it's like paradise



Wow! It's 68 here! I kinda forgot that all of y'all live like up north


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> Wow! It's 68 here! I kinda forgot that all of y'all live like up north


:OOOO

68 is like unimaginable XD


----------



## Doodle98

It was fifty earlier! So nice!


----------



## disneyanney

It's 75 here, but last week it was 20. Yes, that really makes sense...


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> It's 75 here, but last week it was 20. Yes, that really makes sense...


75?!?!? Paradise

Anney you've been tagged!


----------



## Doodle98

We're up all night to get Loki!


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> We're up all night to get Loki!


well that song's stuck in my head now...


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> 75?!?!? Paradise
> 
> Anney you've been tagged!



Absolutely. And I know, it makes me wonder what I said.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Absolutely. And I know, it makes me wonder what I said.





Watching a Let's Play Kingdom Hearts... wish they'd make a Wii game


----------



## Darkwing Duck

I've started making Disney World videos on YouTube. It's a hobby of mine and really is a great stress reliever. If anyone's ever bored check em out my youtube name is: TowerofTerror23


----------



## maps823

OMG you guys Divergent comes in exactly one month!!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8




----------



## maps823

About to watch Dear John....I'm glad I have tissues when I read the book I was all out of tissues and had to wipe my tears on my blanket


----------



## Cinderella8

tried to pick my rabbit up, but she didn't want to me picked up...

I almost got kicked in the face...


----------



## disneyanney

I just love music.


----------



## Cinderella8

Just got a snapchat asking how I was spending my Friday night. 

Hiding from my little sister and her friend lol


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

98 days till Disney World.

also

My mom gave me Graduation Mickey ears the other day as an early grad present.


----------



## littleorangebird

I found a Disney Parks channel on my TV and I'm in love


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

littleorangebird said:


> I found a Disney Parks channel on my TV and I'm in love



Lucky!


----------



## Cinderella8

I had softball practice today

I spent about a half hour pitching, I didn't do terrible whaaaat.

But I slammed into the bleachers going for a fly ball. That's me stealth right there


----------



## Doodle98

Ragnarok is really hard to make. Just so you know.


----------



## Fairywings

I should hope you would find it hard to bring about Ragnarok


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> I should hope you would find it hard to bring about Ragnarok



Lol. I need him for my cosplay though.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> Lol. I need him for my cosplay though.



Oh wait. We aren't talking about the same Ragnarok, are we?


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Oh wait. We aren't talking about the same Ragnarok, are we?



No, but I know which one you're talking about. Ragnarok is also a weapon/character from an anime as well.


----------



## Fairywings

Doodle98 said:


> No, but I know which one you're talking about. Ragnarok is also a weapon/character from an anime as well.



Oh. Okay


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Oh. Okay



Lol.


----------



## 1elle2

I don't have any idea who that is.....


----------



## maps823

1elle2 said:


> I don't have any idea who that is.....



Me neither!


----------



## Cinderella8

Watching Thor and playing Wizard 101.... I am so awful at this game


----------



## The Villianess

Even though I had a rough day at school, I finished this Monday on a happy note with the season premiere of The Voice.


----------



## Cinderella8

Health test today.... yayyyy....


I ha to write a note on my hand but my left hand already had a note so I had to use my left hand to write it on my right hand....it looked like preschool writing XD


----------



## Cinderella8

_The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde_ is... strange


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

It's amazing how hard it is to start a Youtube channel. Like, to figure out what kind of videos to make.


----------



## Orreed

I just found out....
I MIGHT BE GOING TO DISNEYLAND THIS SUMMER!
AND WE'D ROAD TRIP 
AND WE'D STOP AT GRAND CANYON AND GRANDPA'S HOUSE IN SAN FRANCISCO
AND WE'D GO RIGHT AFTER MY BOYFRIEND GETS OUT OF MARINE BOOT CAMP AND HE'D MAYBE GET TO COME IF HE DOESN'T HAVE TO GO TO TRAINING TOO QUICKLY
SO MAGICAL
I'M JUST A LITTLE EXCITED 
OKAY THAT'S A LIE
:'D


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> I just found out....
> I MIGHT BE GOING TO DISNEYLAND THIS SUMMER!
> AND WE'D ROAD TRIP
> AND WE'D STOP AT GRAND CANYON AND GRANDPA'S HOUSE IN SAN FRANCISCO
> AND WE'D GO RIGHT AFTER MY BOYFRIEND GETS OUT OF MARINE BOOT CAMP AND HE'D MAYBE GET TO COME IF HE DOESN'T HAVE TO GO TO TRAINING TOO QUICKLY
> SO MAGICAL
> I'M JUST A LITTLE EXCITED
> OKAY THAT'S A LIE
> :'D



1. That's cool!

2. Also cool!

3. The Grand Canyon is really brilliant, everyone should see it at least once in their lifetime

4. That's great too


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> 1. That's cool!
> 
> 2. Also cool!
> 
> 3. The Grand Canyon is really brilliant, everyone should see it at least once in their lifetime
> 
> 4. That's great too



Thanks Wings  I definitely pumped for them all. It's all maybe, but I truly hope it happens.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> I just found out....
> I MIGHT BE GOING TO DISNEYLAND THIS SUMMER!
> AND WE'D ROAD TRIP
> AND WE'D STOP AT GRAND CANYON AND GRANDPA'S HOUSE IN SAN FRANCISCO
> AND WE'D GO RIGHT AFTER MY BOYFRIEND GETS OUT OF MARINE BOOT CAMP AND HE'D MAYBE GET TO COME IF HE DOESN'T HAVE TO GO TO TRAINING TOO QUICKLY
> SO MAGICAL
> I'M JUST A LITTLE EXCITED
> OKAY THAT'S A LIE
> :'D



:OO That's amazing!!! I hope you have an awesome time!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

This study hall though. #thinkingofdisney #disneynerdprobs


----------



## Cinderella8

We had a science quiz today

A community is basically all living species in an ecosystem

First Question: Are cars part of a city's community?

Yeah. Autobots and Decepticons. Duh.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> We had a science quiz today
> 
> A community is basically all living species in an ecosystem
> 
> First Question: Are cars part of a city's community?
> 
> Yeah. Autobots and Decepticons. Duh.



lol.

Or Radiator Springs.


----------



## maps823

Why do authors insist on killing my favorite characters?Seriously.This is not okay!


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> lol.
> 
> Or Radiator Springs.


lol yeah but Transformers was the first thing I thought of XD



maps823 said:


> Why do authors insist on killing my favorite characters?Seriously.This is not okay!



I KNOW RIGHT?? I think authors pride themselves in doing that


----------



## Doodle98

I am so lazy. It's 8:30, and I've been laying in bed for half an hour. #swag


----------



## Cinderella8

Went bowling for the first time last night, and they had the music player open

So me and my friend were goofing around but we figured out they actually had Let It Go on there so we played it XD Instant results. 

-All the teenage boys moaned
-All the little girls squealed
-All the moms laughed
-All the dads looked annoyed

And we had been playing stuff like Dark Horse and Party Rock Anthem and Radioactive then Elsa comes on


----------



## Doodle98

If/when I ever have a son, I am going to name him Atticus. I don't care what my husband thinks, his name will be Atticus no matter what. I love that name. Please don't ask why, I just do.


----------



## littleorangebird

They're announcing the winners of the animated short film category now!!


----------



## Orreed

Yesterday was 80 degrees
Today is 20 and snowing. 
Only in Texas! 
It's okay. I'd rather have it hot and cold instead of just always cold.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> Went bowling for the first time last night, and they had the music player open
> 
> So me and my friend were goofing around but we figured out they actually had Let It Go on there so we played it XD Instant results.
> 
> -All the teenage boys moaned
> -All the little girls squealed
> -All the moms laughed
> -All the dads looked annoyed
> 
> And we had been playing stuff like Dark Horse and Party Rock Anthem and Radioactive then Elsa comes on



Haha the reactions sound perfect.


----------



## Cinderella8

Everyone keeps asking me if I watched the Oscars...

My reply stays the same

"Captain America was on, my last priority was the Oscars."


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Yesterday was 80 degrees
> Today is 20 and snowing.
> Only in Texas!
> It's okay. I'd rather have it hot and cold instead of just always cold.



In my part of Texas, we had a lot of icy rain and such yesterday, mostly during the afternoon when we went to see the little mermaid I think. But seeing as I woke up an hour after I was supposed to, I think I have no school. 



Cinderella8 said:


> Everyone keeps asking me if I watched the Oscars...
> 
> My reply stays the same
> 
> "Captain America was on, my last priority was the Oscars."



Well of course! I'd take Captain America over the Oscars any day.


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> In my part of Texas, we had a lot of icy rain and such yesterday, mostly during the afternoon when we went to see the little mermaid I think. But seeing as I woke up an hour after I was supposed to, I think I have no school.
> 
> Well of course! I'd take Captain America over the Oscars any day.



Oh good, I won't be bored 
I can't believe gravity won over Saving Mr.Banks AND John Williams.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Everyone keeps asking me if I watched the Oscars...
> 
> My reply stays the same
> 
> "Captain America was on, my last priority was the Oscars."



Captain America>>>>>Almost anything else on tv


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> In my part of Texas, we had a lot of icy rain and such yesterday, mostly during the afternoon when we went to see the little mermaid I think. But seeing as I woke up an hour after I was supposed to, I think I have no school.
> 
> Well of course! I'd take Captain America over the Oscars any day.



It started snowing yesterday morning. It's ice roads today. Awesome you have the day off too! How was mermaid?


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Captain America>>>>>Almost anything else on tv



Well yeah



Orreed said:


> It started snowing yesterday morning. It's ice roads today. Awesome you have the day off too! How was mermaid?



It was amazing


----------



## disneyanney

Somehow spring break and 28 degree weather just don't fit well together.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Well yeah
> 
> It was amazing



Glad you liked it.


----------



## disneyanney

THIS.
http://pinterest.com/pin/450430400201994055/


----------



## 1elle2

Lol that's funny


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

So...I made a video on what I take in my bag to Disney. Take a look if you're interested. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT3u97HHrdI


----------



## Orreed

disneyanney said:
			
		

> THIS.
> http://pinterest.com/pin/450430400201994055/



Haha so true


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> THIS.
> http://pinterest.com/pin/450430400201994055/



lol


----------



## Orreed

Going to the North Texas GKTW DISMeet for sure! So pumped. Anyone else?


----------



## disneyanney

If any of you ever need different pictures of the same person for a polyvore, I highly suggest using a model.


----------



## Cinderella8

My sister's boyfriend TEXT DUMPED HER AT TEN LAST NIGHT

AND HE DID IT THEN BECAUSE HE WAS ON A CLASS TRIP TODAY SO HE WOULDN'T BE AT SCHOOL

WHAT. A. WHIMP. AND SOME OTHER THINGS I CAN ONLY SAY IN MY HEAD. 

I WANNA HIT SOMETHING SOOOO HAAAAAARD. 

Okay, cool down. Lol. 

-btw Noelle do not tell your parents Sam'll get mad of she knows you know-

---end of rant--


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> My sister's boyfriend TEXT DUMPED HER AT TEN LAST NIGHT  AND HE DID IT THEN BECAUSE HE WAS ON A CLASS TRIP TODAY SO HE WOULDN'T BE AT SCHOOL  WHAT. A. WHIMP. AND SOME OTHER THINGS I CAN ONLY SAY IN MY HEAD.  I WANNA HIT SOMETHING SOOOO HAAAAAARD.  Okay, cool down. Lol.  -btw Noelle do not tell your parents Sam'll get mad of she knows you know-  ---end of rant--



My ex bf dumped me over text. It's really horrible.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> My ex bf dumped me over text. It's really horrible.



Okay, seriously. That's low.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> My ex bf dumped me over text. It's really horrible.


That stinks. 


disneyanney said:


> Okay, seriously. That's low.


I know. She came downstairs this morning really upset and told me in the car

She's sad but I think she's gonna take it more Carrie Underwood than Taylor Swift, soo... >=3

And his little brother is my friend. 

Sorry dude, you're getting the silent treatment for a while.


----------



## Fairywings

Wow. That's low, probably the worst way to break up with someone.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I broke up with my boyfriend on valentine's day. I did get him a present though and he got me one. I didn't even realize that it was valentines day until I got the present from him. Now I am dying for a boyfriend


----------



## Silvermist20

I'M BAAAAACK! I've been off the Dis for an entire month! Wow..... So..... how are everyone's lives?


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I'M BAAAAACK! I've been off the Dis for an entire month! Wow..... So..... how are everyone's lives?



Hey, Silv! Haven't seen you in AGES!!! 

Nothing new, still living in the arctic zone and wishing I was in Florida XD


----------



## disneyanney

YES


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:
			
		

> YES



Except for WWOHP.


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> Except for WWOHP.



Oh yes, definitely.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> YES





WWOHP and Marvel. That's it lol


----------



## Fairywings

I'm on spring break!


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> I'm on spring break!


Today's my last day


----------



## Doodle98

I need to wait a month for spring break.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> I need to wait a month for spring break.



At least it's still coming. I hated having it so early, no one's been on during the day and it's been too cold to go outside.


----------



## Cinderella8

I played Minecraft on the Xbox for the first time

I screamed when I saw my first Endermen lol 

THEY WERE EVERYWHERE


----------



## Cinderella8

elly87 said:


> I don't know why, but I keep daydreaming about WDW!


lol because WDW is awesome

and now I'm thinking of it lol


----------



## Cinderella8

--warning: beginning of a small rant--

UUUUGGGGGHHH WHY ARE THE DUCKS I WANT SO EXPENSIVE *facedesk*

--end of small rant--


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> --warning: beginning of a small rant--
> 
> UUUUGGGGGHHH WHY ARE THE DUCKS I WANT SO EXPENSIVE *facedesk*
> 
> --end of small rant--



Ooohhhh I want a duck or a chick they are so adorable...maybe i could steal one from the pond near our house and hide it under my bed!  OMG I could send you a baby duck in the mail!


----------



## Orreed

maps823 said:
			
		

> Ooohhhh I want a duck or a chick they are so adorable...maybe i could steal one from the pond near our house and hide it under my bed!  OMG I could send you a baby duck in the mail!



Sooo cute :3
My mom's boyfriend's chicks just hatched!! Adorable.


----------



## maps823

Orreed said:


> Sooo cute :3
> My mom's boyfriend's chicks just hatched!! Adorable.



I have made up my mind I MUST steal a duck!!!!


----------



## Orreed

maps823 said:
			
		

> I have made up my mind I MUST steal a duck!!!!



I think I may have to too!!


----------



## Cinderella8

At Noelle's house!!! Yayy!!


----------



## littleorangebird

I HATE being sick


----------



## Orreed

littleorangebird said:
			
		

> I HATE being sick



I feel your pain  I was sick most of spring break which stunk. Mostly over but it still lingers. I'm so tired and want to go to bed but feel like a grandma because it's only 8:30 lol


----------



## TylerFG

HELLO FELLOW POST WA-

*sees this is a new thread*

Oh, hello random thread-er, people.


----------



## Fairywings

TylerFG said:


> HELLO FELLOW POST WA-
> 
> *sees this is a new thread*
> 
> Oh, hello random thread-er, people.



Hi Tyler.


----------



## disneygirl520

TylerFG said:


> HELLO FELLOW POST WA-
> 
> *sees this is a new thread*
> 
> Oh, hello random thread-er, people.



Hey Tyler!


----------



## TylerFG

Fairywings said:


> Hi Tyler.





disneygirl520 said:


> Hey Tyler!




Hey, both of you! How are you?


----------



## disneygirl520

TylerFG said:


> Hey, both of you! How are you?



I'm okay. Just trying not to let life get too stressful.


----------



## TylerFG

disneygirl520 said:


> I'm okay. Just trying not to let life get too stressful.



Awww, I'm sorry. :/ I've been there lately, so you're not alone. I'm always here to talk.


----------



## disneygirl520

TylerFG said:


> Awww, I'm sorry. :/ I've been there lately, so you're not alone. I'm always here to talk.



Aww thanks  work, school, and some other things are just building up, but I'll be okay.


----------



## TylerFG

disneygirl520 said:


> Aww thanks  work, school, and some other things are just building up, but I'll be okay.



That's good, things always work out in the end. Things have actually been going great for me lately too.


----------



## disneygirl520

TylerFG said:


> That's good, things always work out in the end. Things have actually been going great for me lately too.



That's great, I'm glad things are going well


----------



## TylerFG

disneygirl520 said:


> That's great, I'm glad things are going well



Thank you, I'm glad too!


----------



## disneygirl520

TylerFG said:


> Thank you, I'm glad too!



 the little girl we're babysitting wants straight cream cheese for a snack. Like not on anything.


----------



## TylerFG

disneygirl520 said:


> the little girl we're babysitting wants straight cream cheese for a snack. Like not on anything.



...what.

But just give it to her anyway, if she wants it. XD


----------



## disneygirl520

TylerFG said:


> ...what.
> 
> But just give it to her anyway, if she wants it. XD



That was my reaction lol. She's having cereal.


----------



## stasijane




----------



## maps823

I love these new shows. Believe,Resurrection and Crisis


----------



## Cinderella8

School today....

Two hours of softball tonight...

Add in makeup work from Friday...

I wonder if I can sneak a nap in during lunch


----------



## minnielexa

It's awesome!!! The dis app


----------



## Cinderella8

EEEEEEP! Slugterra: Ghoul from Beyond teaser is out!!!!!!!

I'm feeling like
  
all at the same time.

The trailer kinda freaked me out tho 



Yeah I know I'm the only one who cares


----------



## disneyanney

Frozen and Saving Mr. Banks are in stores


----------



## 1elle2

Froen is???????????


----------



## disneyanney

1elle2 said:


> Froen is???????????



It came out today!


----------



## Cinderella8

Wonder if Mom got Frozen...lol


----------



## Cinderella8

I'm trying to read all the Harry Potter books this week, one book per DAY

Except now I'm on Goblet of Fire

This just got hard


----------



## TylerFG

disneyanney said:


> Frozen and Saving Mr. Banks are in stores



Wha...I swear Frozen was still in theaters. And I _still_ haven't seen Saving Mr. Banks. Or Frozen, for that matter.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

Getting everything together for prom...like omg why is this so crazy and stressful?


----------



## Cinderella8

My older sister was singing to For the First Time in Forever

And quoted most of the movie afterwards


----------



## disneyworld1023

TylerFG said:


> Wha...I swear Frozen was still in theaters. And I still haven't seen Saving Mr. Banks. Or Frozen, for that matter.



I haven't seen Saving Mr. Banks yet either, but I want to! I heard it was great!


----------



## disneyworld1023

TylerFG said:


> Wha...I swear Frozen was still in theaters. And I still haven't seen Saving Mr. Banks. Or Frozen, for that matter.



I haven't seen Saving Mr. Banks yet either, but I want to! I heard it was great!


----------



## disneyworld1023

Sorry for the double post 
I don't know why it did that


----------



## littleorangebird

disneyworld1023 said:


> I haven't seen Saving Mr. Banks yet either, but I want to! I heard it was great!



I haven't seen it either but i want to buy the dvd of it! I can't wait to see it, it looks like a great movie!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

disneyworld1023 said:


> I haven't seen Saving Mr. Banks yet either, but I want to! I heard it was great!




It was SO good. Omg. The feels. We are definitely buying it when we can afford to.


----------



## disneyanney

I'm watching Mulan for the first time ever.


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> I'm watching Mulan for the first time ever.



Good for you!


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> I'm watching Mulan for the first time ever.


EVER??? :O

It's good, I like the music


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> EVER??? :O
> 
> It's good, I like the music



Yes. Shocker, I know. It's good so far...


----------



## disneyanney

Oh, man. That was really good


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> Oh, man. That was really good



I know, right? I love Mulan


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> I know, right? I love Mulan



Same! 

Now I wanna watch it XD


----------



## Orreed

Mulan and Saving Mr. Banks are both awesome movies! Now I'm in the mood to watch them too. 

And the North Texas DISmeet was fantastic! Y'all should really try to make it to do. I got to meet Pete, Dustin, Teresa, and Shaun who were all very nice and helpful! Couldn't say enough good things. I also talked about my hopeful future DCP and Marketing/Communications career and they all thought it was a great path and were excited for me. Dustin and Shaun told me to contact them anytime with questions. I got some great insights from Pete. I can't wait for next year's meet!  I am so grateful I got to go.


----------



## Cinderella8

my response when people ask what I'll be doing on Fridays. And Valentines's Day. And summer break.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> my response when people ask what I'll be doing on Fridays. And Valentines's Day. And summer break.



Lololol


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Lololol


I also found a picture of Oliver... it say's he's a keeper... lol


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> I also found a picture of Oliver... it say's he's a keeper... lol



I saw that!


----------



## Doodle98

My favorite words right now are bean and pantaloons.


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:
			
		

> My favorite words right now are bean and pantaloons.



Pantallons? I'm not sure what that means but I like it! Very whimsical. ☆


----------



## maps823

Orreed said:


> Pantallons? I'm not sure what that means but I like it! Very whimsical. ☆



it means pants I think like English people use it pantaloons  does sound rather whimsical like stockings i think it sounds better than socks!


----------



## Doodle98

Definition of pantaloons: . a man's close-fitting garment for the hips and legs, worn especially in the 19th century, but varying in form from period to period; trousers.


----------



## Cinderella8

Lol....pantaloons..... XD


----------



## Lil Figment

Hi, I am new here. My name is Lydia.


----------



## Doodle98

Lil Figment said:


> Hi, I am new here. My name is Lydia.



Hi, Lydia. I'm Aubrey!


----------



## Lil Figment

Nice to meet you Aubrey. Sorry I have to say hello and run but I have to get back to my school work or my mom will kill me.


----------



## Doodle98

Lil Figment said:


> Nice to meet you Aubrey. Sorry I have to say hello and run but I have to get back to my school work or my mom will kill me.



It's fine. I have a test to take in five minutes, lol


----------



## Lil Figment

Doodle98 said:


> It's fine. I have a test to take in five minutes, lol


Good Luck on your Test.


----------



## Orreed

maps823 said:


> it means pants I think like English people use it pantaloons  does sound rather whimsical like stockings i think it sounds better than socks!





Doodle98 said:


> Definition of pantaloons: . a man's close-fitting garment for the hips and legs, worn especially in the 19th century, but varying in form from period to period; trousers.



Oh okay thanks! 



Lil Figment said:


> Hi, I am new here. My name is Lydia.



Hey Lydia! 
I'm Olivia


----------



## Lil Figment

Hi Olivia, The bouncy Figment is so adorable.


----------



## Qmaz246

> Peanut Butter is the Answer



Technically, I'd say I'm new here, but I've been signed up since 2011, I think. I'm going to play CERNO in Physics today........you guys jelly?


----------



## Fairywings

Lil Figment said:
			
		

> Hi, I am new here. My name is Lydia.



Hello Lydia, welcome, you can call me either Wings or Perry


----------



## Lil Figment

Hi Wings or Perry. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Orreed

Lil Figment said:


> Hi Olivia, The bouncy Figment is so adorable.



Thanks. It seems your a big Figment fan?


----------



## Lil Figment

Orreed said:


> Thanks. It seems your a big Figment fan?


Yeah, I think Figment is adorable.


----------



## Fairywings

Lil Figment said:


> Hi Wings or Perry. Nice to meet you.



Nice to meet you as well


----------



## Lil Figment

I am so tired and cold. It is soooo windy here.


----------



## maps823

WHY CAN'T THE WEATHER FREAKING MAKE UP IT'S MIND?!?!?! Seriously...Thursday and Friday last week it was like we were in the middle of summer, on Sunday it was like winter started again and today it was raining!!!!!


----------



## Lil Figment

maps823 said:


> WHY CAN'T THE WEATHER FREAKING MAKE UP IT'S MIND?!?!?! Seriously...Thursday and Friday last week it was like we were in the middle of summer, on Sunday it was like winter started again and today it was raining!!!!!


I know what you mean. I think if I went outside right now the wind would blow me away. This winter has been a mess.


----------



## littleorangebird

I WANT SUMMER NOWWWWW


----------



## Lil Figment

littleorangebird said:


> I WANT SUMMER NOWWWWW


I hope and wish I can dream of Summer tonight.


----------



## maps823

OMG you guys this is literally the funniest thing EVER!

http://mouzekateerz.com/2013/10/05/some-real-questions-asked-to-travel-agents/

http://mouzekateerz.com/2014/01/30/things-said-to-a-travel-agent-2/

http://mouzekateerz.com/2014/02/23/things-said-to-a-travel-agent-3/


----------



## Qmaz246

I present to you, Dammit I'm Mad: A palindrome by Demetri Martin

Dammit Im mad.
Evil is a deed as I live.
God, am I reviled? I rise, my bed on a sun, I melt.
To be not one man emanating is sad. I piss.
Alas, it is so late. Who stops to help?
Man, it is hot. Im in it. I tell.
I am not a devil. I level Mad Dog.
Ah, say burning is, as a deified gulp,
In my halo of a mired rum tin.
I erase many men. Oh, to be man, a sin.
Is evil in a clam? In a trap?
No. It is open. On it I was stuck.
Rats peed on hope. Elsewhere dips a web.
Be still if I fill its ebb.
Ew, a spider eh?
We sleep. Oh no!
Deep, stark cuts saw it in one position.
Part animal, can I live? Sin is a name.
Both, one my names are in it.
Murder? Im a fool.
A hymn I plug, deified as a sign in ruby ash,
A Goddam level I lived at.
On mail let it in. Im it.
Oh, sit in ample hot spots. Oh wet!
A loss it is alas (sip). Id assign it a name.
Name not one bottle minus an ode by me:
Sir, I deliver. Im a dog
Evil is a deed as I live.
Dammit Im mad.


----------



## Cinderella8

This is shaping out to be an AWESOME week. (sarcasm lol)

Monday - I got my pencil bag stolen. No writing utensils, and I had some decent drawings and scores of hidden in class doodle games in there ;P

Tuesday - I have a HUGE science test and a persuasive essay due

Wednesday - HUGE Social Studies test, and another essay due

Thursday - Our principal will be inspecting our  GAT Reading class

Friday - Two vocab quizzes, a paragraph correction quiz, and possibly a math quiz

...

*facedesk*


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> This is shaping out to be an AWESOME week. (sarcasm lol)
> 
> Monday - I got my pencil bag stolen. No writing utensils, and I had some decent drawings and scores of hidden in class doodle games in there ;P
> 
> Tuesday - I have a HUGE science test and a persuasive essay due
> 
> Wednesday - HUGE Social Studies test, and another essay due
> 
> Thursday - Our principal will be inspecting our  GAT Reading class
> 
> Friday - Two vocab quizzes, a paragraph correction quiz, and possibly a math quiz
> 
> ...
> 
> *facedesk*



Lets see.....

Monday - Had a DBQ

Tuesday - ........nothing off the top of my head

Wednesday - German Test

Thursday - Weekly Physics Quiz

Friday - Marking period ends

Partial facepalm


----------



## Cinderella8

So we're reading Treasure Island in GAT Reading, and our current project is a pirate-themed newspaper. It needs to include an article, an interview, piracy history, a famous pirate, etc.

Anyways, I need a TITLE. It's gotta be pirate-ish themed. Any ideas? I also need to do research a famous pirate island.

And I checked, it can't be Treasure Island XD

So.. help please? 

Edit: *fist pump* Yes, got my island!


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> So we're reading Treasure Island in GAT Reading, and our current project is a pirate-themed newspaper. It needs to include an article, an interview, piracy history, a famous pirate, etc.
> 
> Anyways, I need a TITLE. It's gotta be pirate-ish themed. Any ideas? I also need to do research a famous pirate island.
> 
> And I checked, it can't be Treasure Island XD
> 
> So.. help please?



See if Tortuga actually exists or if its just a POTC thing

The Gold? The Mast? The Horizon?


----------



## Qmaz246

Fairywings said:


> See if Tortuga actually exists or if its just a POTC thing
> 
> The Gold? The Mast? The Horizon?



Tortuga does exist....its in Haiti. Maybe "The Captain's Log" would work as a title?


----------



## Fairywings

Qmaz246 said:
			
		

> Tortuga does exist....its in Haiti. Maybe "The Captain's Log" would work as a title?



That's actually a really good one, go with that Cindy


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> See if Tortuga actually exists or if its just a POTC thing
> 
> The Gold? The Mast? The Horizon?





Qmaz246 said:


> Tortuga does exist....its in Haiti. Maybe "The Captain's Log" would work as a title?





Fairywings said:


> That's actually a really good one, go with that Cindy



lol I've only seen bits and pieces of the POTC movies so I have no clue what that it

That is a good idea, thanks Qmaz!


----------



## Qmaz246

No problem!  Now i have to make my gifs smaller.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> lol I've only seen bits and pieces of the POTC movies so I have no clue what that it
> 
> That is a good idea, thanks Qmaz!



Watch the 1st one and you get the idea of both Tortuga and POTC


----------



## Cinderella8

Almost done with that newspaper 


Just got done with another project, we had to do a skit of a scene in Treasure Island. I was Jim's mom...


----------



## Qmaz246

Howd you portray the Doctor?


----------



## Doodle98

Am I the only one who didn't know that Melinda May (AOS) was the voice of Mulan?!


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Am I the only one who didn't know that Melinda May (AOS) was the voice of Mulan?!


lol You didn't know? Can't really watch Mulan with the same vision of Mulan now XD


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> lol You didn't know? Can't really watch Mulan with the same vision of Mulan now XD



I found out today! *facepalm*


----------



## Cinderella8

doodle98 said:


> i found out today! *facepalm*


:d


----------



## 11thgirl

hi hi hi hi. i am going to sing a song...... LET IT GO LET IT GO JHGFGHJHGFDFG done LOL my voice was high because i had a little of helium


----------



## Orreed

11thgirl said:


> hi hi hi hi. i am going to sing a song...... LET IT GO LET IT GO JHGFGHJHGFDFG done LOL my voice was high because i had a little of helium



Hey!! *Lalalalalala* Nice icon!


----------



## Cinderella8

11thgirl said:


> hi hi hi hi. i am going to sing a song...... LET IT GO LET IT GO JHGFGHJHGFDFG done LOL my voice was high because i had a little of helium


Love the signature lol

And the avatar picture

And the location


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Am I the only one who didn't know that Melinda May (AOS) was the voice of Mulan?!



I didn't, how on earth did I miss that extremely important detail?


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> I didn't, how on earth did I miss that extremely important detail?



I don't know! I only found out today!


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> I don't know! I only found out today!



Well, I guess the characters have similarties. I need to seriously spend my summer catching up on all the episodes I missed.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Well, I guess the characters have similarties. I need to seriously spend my summer catching up on all the episodes I missed.



They sorta do

And that's how I'll spend mine too XD Before poor Noelle explodes from all the stuff she wants to talk about


----------



## The Villianess

OMG!

I want the Hobbit Desolation of Smaug for my birthday! It's like two months away, but I still want it for my birthday!


----------



## Cinderella8

-random rant-

In cartoons when someone gets locked up and there's bars, the bars are always spaced so far apart that if the character would just turn and walk sideways they could slip right through the bars.


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> -random rant-
> 
> In cartoons when someone gets locked up and there's bars, the bars are always spaced so far apart that if the character would just turn and walk sideways they could slip right through the bars.



I feel you.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> I feel you.


lol that was so random, I'm watching Jeopardy and I thought of that


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> lol that was so random, I'm watching Jeopardy and I thought of that



I love jeopardy!


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> I love jeopardy!


I'm terrible at it, but so do I


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> I'm terrible at it, but so do I



I'm not good at it either, but my brother is.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> I'm not good at it either, but my brother is.


My mom is too, she gets about every question right


----------



## disneyanney

Does anyone know of a good place to find necklaces of Hogwarts houses? I'd really like a Hufflepuff one


----------



## Qmaz246

Try Etsy, you might be able to find one.


Edit: Found one, maybe

https://www.etsy.com/listing/636479...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all


----------



## disneyanney

Thanks


----------



## Qmaz246

Qmaz246 said:


> Try Etsy, you might be able to find one.
> 
> 
> Edit: Found one, maybe
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/636479...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all



I found a link


----------



## The Villianess

I just watched Frozen for the second time. I loved it as much as I did the first time around.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> I just watched Frozen for the second time. I loved it as much as I did the first time around.



I'm watching it right now lol


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> They sorta do
> 
> And that's how I'll spend mine too XD Before poor Noelle explodes from all the stuff she wants to talk about



Yeah. I hope it ends up on Netflix.



Cinderella8 said:


> -random rant-
> 
> In cartoons when someone gets locked up and there's bars, the bars are always spaced so far apart that if the character would just turn and walk sideways they could slip right through the bars.



And when a cartoon character moves their hands out of the ropes when they are clearly tied to something.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> Yeah. I hope it ends up on Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> And when a cartoon character moves their hands out of the ropes when they are clearly tied to something.


We have them recorded, I just never have time to watch them

YES that too

We made a list of the top ten things that annoy us once at school lol, the whole prison bar thing was on mine


----------



## 11thgirl

Orreed said:


> Hey!! *Lalalalalala* Nice icon!


Thanks


----------



## 11thgirl

David Tennant  War doctor  Matt Smith

 me watching doctor who  Me watching doctor who part 2  what i also do or me now


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball double-header today!!

My only goal is not to strike out 

Which is a long shot


----------



## Qmaz246

1. Can't wait for Capaldi

2. Anybody have any Disney Gifs i can't take apart and put text in?


----------



## disneyanney

Flash flood warning, now there's some fun stuff


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Flash flood warning, now there's some fun stuff



Really? It was on-and-off cloudy during our game, but otherwise perfect. 

I slid to home plate and scraped up my leg, then got hit in the foot by a pitch. Rough game lol


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Really? It was on-and-off cloudy during our game, but otherwise perfect.
> 
> I slid to home plate and scraped up my leg, then got hit in the foot by a pitch. Rough game lol



Ouch. And it's been storming continuously since last night. Our backyard is a puddle.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Ouch. And it's been storming continuously since last night. Our backyard is a puddle.



Wow!

There seems to be a fire behind some trees, luckily a while from our house, but smoke doesn't come that much from a trash pile..


----------



## disneyanney

I immediately thought of Noelle


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> I immediately thought of Noelle



 awesome


----------



## 1elle2

Lolololol they're my favorite characters. JK Rowling's favorite character was Lupin


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> i immediately thought of noelle



i want.


----------



## disneyanney

1elle2 said:


> Lolololol they're my favorite characters. JK Rowling's favorite character was Lupin



Same for me. I know, and then she goes and kills them off. It takes a great writer to do just that.


----------



## Qmaz246

I can't wait for Agents of Shield!~~~~~


----------



## Cinderella8

Wow Beautiful Creatures is a good book


----------



## Qmaz246

Eh, i liked the movie


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Eh, i liked the movie



I haven't seen it yet, I always have to read books before I see the movies


----------



## Qmaz246

Yeah, My Dad usually likes to do that.....but not with The Hunger Games, though


----------



## Cinderella8

I'm not a fan of Hunger Games. I've seen the movie and read most of the book, though, just don't like them.

They're fun to play on Minecraft though


----------



## Qmaz246

Ha, yeah, if only I had a computer to run it on.


----------



## Orreed

This hair is so cute. Maybe I'll do it on my next WDW trip?


----------



## Cinderella8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9rymEWJX38

Made my day. You all HAVE to watch it! Totally appropriate and the best April Fool's prank EVER


----------



## Fairywings

Can someone please explain to me why some people put Merida, Rapunzel, Hiccup and that Jack Frost guy in a group together? What is it called? The Big Four or something like that? Google was unhelpful.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Can someone please explain to me why some people put Merida, Rapunzel, Hiccup and that Jack Frost guy in a group together? What is it called? The Big Four or something like that? Google was unhelpful.



Yeah it's the Big Four. I think it's a Tumblr thing. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Qmaz246

Its probably the start of a fan fad thing. Its two Disney girls and Two Dreamwork guys.....so, against the laws of movies kind of thing.


----------



## Orreed

Qmaz246 said:


> Its probably the start of a fan fad thing. Its two Disney girls and Two Dreamwork guys.....so, against the laws of movies kind of thing.



True. And now people pair Jack and Elsa. Not very creative, they're just both Snow People lol.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> True. And now people pair Jack and Elsa. Not very creative, they're just both Snow People lol.



That's probably _why_ they pair them.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> That's probably _why_ they pair them.



I know it just seems so unoriginal lol.


----------



## disneyanney

Easter break is calling my name.


----------



## IndigoFaith

disneyanney said:


> Easter break is calling my name.



Yes, I can't wait!


----------



## Doodle98

I don't have an Easter break, I have February break and spring break. I'm on spring break now.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> I don't have an Easter break, I have February break and spring break. I'm on spring break now.



I have a four day weekend. I've been so busy, it'll be nice


----------



## Qmaz246

You see, this is the downside of snow. We were supposed have the week off. Now we only have friday off.


----------



## jessidoll

I am in desperate need of a milkshake or something cool, I did not prepare for this warm weather in the slightest.


----------



## disneyanney

Today's my break day, and there's nothing to do on here. That's slightly saddening.


----------



## jessidoll

Boredom kills. That's all.


----------



## Qmaz246

No, actually, boredom can't kill. Hunger can, Dehydration can, not boredom.


----------



## jessidoll

I'm hoping either Katniss or Loki wins favorite character at the Mtv Movie Awards, none of the other candidates are my favorites.


----------



## 1elle2

Voldemort kills too.

   Watching Deathly Hallows Part 1,I've never seen it before.


----------



## jessidoll

1elle2 said:


> Voldemort kills too.
> 
> Watching Deathly Hallows Part 1,I've never seen it before.



True.

It's very good, you'll like it! Hopefully.


----------



## disneyanney

1elle2 said:


> Voldemort kills too.
> 
> Watching Deathly Hallows Part 1,I've never seen it before.



OOC: Needless to say, it's amazing.


----------



## 1elle2

It's been very exact to the book so far. I like it


----------



## Fairywings

1elle2 said:


> It's been very exact to the book so far. I like it



It is very close


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> I'm hoping either Katniss or Loki wins favorite character at the Mtv Movie Awards, none of the other candidates are my favorites.



Good picks


----------



## Qmaz246

Probably Loki


----------



## disneyanney

Sudoku has finally beaten me.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Good picks



Thanks.


----------



## Qmaz246

Sonic Screwdrivers are NOT toys


----------



## Cinderella8

so today at school I wore a collar-button down shirt, but left it untucked. So my friend comes up behind me and goes "Fix your tail, little duck!" and I smiled and did a Captain America quote, "I understood that reference!"


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> so today at school I wore a collar-button down shirt, but left it untucked. So my friend comes up behind me and goes "Fix your tail, little duck!" and I smiled and did a Captain America quote, "I understood that reference!"



This has just made my day.


----------



## The Villianess

I'd never thought I'd be so happy to be on spring break.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> This has just made my day.


xP


The Villianess said:


> I'd never thought I'd be so happy to be on spring break.



I only have to survive one more day of school!

I have to wait for June 10th for the Slugterra special to be on DVD.

Pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease just air it on Disney XD.

 silly nerd problems


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> I'd never thought I'd be so happy to be on spring break.





Cinderella8 said:


> xP
> 
> I only have to survive one more day of school!
> 
> I have to wait for June 10th for the Slugterra special to be on DVD.
> 
> Pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease just air it on Disney XD.
> 
> silly nerd problems



You two are making me so jealous. I've only got about 5 more pages worth of essays to write.


----------



## Qmaz246

You guys still get Spring Break........stupid snow took it way.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> You two are making me so jealous. I've only got about 5 more pages worth of essays to write.


Well I have to write an "If You Really Knew Me..." Essay tomorrow

If I WANTED my teacher to know all this stuff about me I'd TELL her. Don't need her poking around my personal life...

My essay will be as long as I can make it. 'Cause if she wants to get in my personal life she can sit through six+ pages >=3 


Qmaz246 said:


> You guys still get Spring Break........stupid snow took it way.



Well our 'spring break' is really just Easter Break


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Well I have to write an "If You Really Knew Me..." Essay tomorrow
> 
> If I WANTED my teacher to know all this stuff about me I'd TELL her. Don't need her poking around my personal life...
> 
> My essay will be as long as I can make it. 'Cause if she wants to get in my personal life she can sit through six+ pages >=3
> 
> Well our 'spring break' is really just Easter Break



Oh, ick. 

I do admit that I get a four day weekend, but still...


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> Oh, ick.
> 
> I do admit that I get a four day weekend, but still...


I get a five day one, but only four if you don't count the day spent getting ready for family


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Well I have to write an "If You Really Knew Me..." Essay tomorrow
> 
> If I WANTED my teacher to know all this stuff about me I'd TELL her. Don't need her poking around my personal life...
> 
> My essay will be as long as I can make it. 'Cause if she wants to get in my personal life she can sit through six+ pages >=3
> 
> 
> Well our 'spring break' is really just Easter Break



Just try to do something really minor/not very personal.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Just try to do something really minor/not very personal.



Yeah... I'll probably just do things like DISBoards and my lovely nerdiness- not exactly /saying/ what I'm nerdy about, the last thing I need is it being leaked I watch a show made for 12 year old boys- but stuff like that.


----------



## maps823

I'm getting my wisdom teeth removed on Thursday


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> I'm getting my wisdom teeth removed on Thursday



Okay you win you're having a worse week

I'm terrified of dentists


----------



## maps823

WHAT THE CRAP A MUCINEX COMMERCIAL JUST RANDOMLY STARTED PLAYING ON MY COMPUTER!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

It SNOWED over night. 

It's 24 degrees.

It was 74 degrees on Sunday.

*facedesk*


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Our school is going on strike so we are out Thursday, and all next school week. Our Easter break is Friday and Monday off of school. We have to make it up at the end of the school year and we r already at June 6 and my bday is June 14.


----------



## Cinderella8

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Our school is going on strike so we are out Thursday, and all next school week. Our Easter break is Friday and Monday off of school. We have to make it up at the end of the school year and we r already at June 6 and my bday is June 14.


Really? On strike for what?


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> It SNOWED over night.
> 
> It's 24 degrees.
> 
> It was 74 degrees on Sunday.
> 
> *facedesk*



The weather is just going crazy this year.


----------



## Cinderella8

"I have a place where we can chill until things cool down."
"Isn't that redundant?"

I literally said this in my head about eight times before I finally got it *facedesk*


----------



## Qmaz246

....What? I don't get it?


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> ....What? I don't get it?


Neither did I!!!

Okay, one character says "I have a place where we can chill until things cool down."

It's redundant (not useful or needed) because they're finding a place to CHILL until things COOL down.


----------



## Qmaz246

Oh, I have a joke too.....A man walks into a bar......ouch


----------



## Doodle98

Qmaz246 said:


> Oh, I have a joke too.....A man walks into a bar......ouch



Ahahahahahah I get it.

I have one: how do you get down off of an elephant? You don't, you get down off a duck.


----------



## Qmaz246

Yeah, no, you lost me, I don't get it


----------



## Doodle98

Qmaz246 said:


> Yeah, no, you lost me, I don't get it



Down feathers


----------



## Qmaz246

Nope, still don't get it.....


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Nope, still don't get it.....


Down feathers are a type of feather that grow on birds. They're called down. So you can't get down off an elephant, you get down off a duck


----------



## Qmaz246

Nah, thats too complicated for it to be a good joke.


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Nah, thats too complicated for it to be a good joke.


 Well I show ducks and know what down is so I think it's pretty funny lol


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Well I show ducks and know what down is so I think it's pretty funny lol



I died when I heard it XD I don't show ducks or anything but I'm an animal nerd so I got it.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> I died when I heard it XD I don't show ducks or anything but I'm an animal nerd so I got it.


lol

Doodle you've gotten me addicted to Tokyo Mew Mew xD


----------



## Cinderella8

Bored xP


----------



## maps823

I ha to get my wisdom teeth out today instead of Thursday because the surgery people had something to do on Thursday


----------



## disneyanney

maps823 said:


> I ha to get my wisdom teeth out today instead of Thursday because the surgery people had something to do on Thursday



Geez, you have my sympathy. My brother couldn't even text when he got his out.


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> I ha to get my wisdom teeth out today instead of Thursday because the surgery people had something to do on Thursday



Aww  Hope it wasn't too bad


----------



## disneygirl520

maps823 said:


> I ha to get my wisdom teeth out today instead of Thursday because the surgery people had something to do on Thursday



It's rough, I went through it. Heal quickly!


----------



## Minnie Chloe

Hope they gave you some pain meds.


----------



## Qmaz246

Yay! Spring Break Weekend is almost here!


----------



## maps823

disneygirl520 said:


> It's rough, I went through it. Heal quickly!





Minnie Chloe said:


> Hope they gave you some pain meds.



Thank you!


----------



## Qmaz246

Is it over yet? Or are you still waiting for it to happen?


----------



## Cinderella8

~do it for your people, do it for pride

you'll never even know if you never even try

do it for your country, do it for your name

'cause there's gonna be a day

when you're sittin' in the hall of fame~

love this song


----------



## Qmaz246

I just rediscovered VMK!


----------



## maps823

Qmaz246 said:


> Is it over yet? Or are you still waiting for it to happen?



I don't know if that was directed towards me but I had my wisdom teeth removed on Wednesday


----------



## Softball Princess

maps823 said:


> I don't know if that was directed towards me but I had my wisdom teeth removed on Wednesday



Awwwww.... feel better! Just saying that it will probably help you feel better if you started planning another disney trip


----------



## Qmaz246

maps823 said:


> I don't know if that was directed towards me but I had my wisdom teeth removed on Wednesday



Yeah, it was towards you. Hope you're feeling better. I've been lucky to not have my Wisdom teeth out, but thats going to eventually come back in the future and bit me you know where.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I lost my last tooth on the day that we were leaving to go to Philadelphia that night and then fly out the next day. It was so loose I just had to pull it out! I thought it was a really magical start of my vacation and we didn't even leave home yet! This was in 2012 when I was 12; now I am 14.


----------



## Qmaz246

Good for you!


----------



## maps823

Softball Princess said:


> Awwwww.... feel better! Just saying that it will probably help you feel better if you started planning another disney trip



Thanks! We might be going in July!!!!!


----------



## Softball Princess

maps823 said:


> Thanks! We might be going in July!!!!!



I am so jealous. We just moved and can't afford it. Well, anyways, have a good trip!


----------



## maps823

Softball Princess said:


> I am so jealous. We just moved and can't afford it. Well, anyways, have a good trip!



Aww  well enjoy your new place


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

I just uploaded another video on Youtube. 


My must do's for MK for anyone interested. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RF6hD4jJvc


----------



## Softball Princess

maps823 said:


> Aww  well enjoy your new place



Thanks although I rather live at disney...


----------



## Cinderella8

Softball Princess said:


> Thanks although I rather live at disney...


I think everyone would rather live at Disney


----------



## disneyanney

I have a friend who lives near WDW. Facebook gets fairly depressing when she posts pictures.


----------



## Qmaz246

I think Disneyfied lives near Disney......lucky


----------



## maps823

I don't know why celebrities even bother living in Hollywood I mean if I had that much money I would be living in the Cinderella castle or something!


----------



## Cinderella8

We have the weirdest cat population

Six weirdly patterned kittens, none of them like their mom

One half-blind cat - he has two eyes, but only one works

One one-eyed cat - she lost an eye

One cat who drools

One cat who is NEVER QUIET

And... One cat who sits on my shoulder like she owns me XD


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> We have the weirdest cat population
> 
> Six weirdly patterned kittens, none of them like their mom
> 
> One half-blind cat - he has two eyes, but only one works
> 
> One one-eyed cat - she lost an eye
> 
> One cat who drools
> 
> One cat who is NEVER QUIET
> 
> And... One cat who sits on my shoulder like she owns me XD



11 CATS?!??!?!?!


----------



## Qmaz246

Hmmmmm, thats too many


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> 11 CATS?!??!?!?!





Qmaz246 said:


> Hmmmmm, thats too many



Actually those are just the strange ones...

All of them:
Mira
Athose
Dartanion
Fluffy #1
Fluffy #2
Fluffy #3
Bellatrix
Muffin
Cupcake
Tigerlily
Princess
6 Unnamed kittens

And two other cats of ours are pregnant.

Then we have Tinkerbell, but she's an indoor cat.


----------



## Qmaz246

Aw yeah, About to reach level 39 on QuizUp for Disney Movies! I need 316 to have most in the world, lol.


----------



## Cinderella8

All the little girls are hiding behind me from the boy. They were throwing stones at each other

"Why are you hiding behind me?"
"'Cause if he hits you he's in trouble."


----------



## Qmaz246

Smart kid........


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Smart kid........



Right? 

School tomorrow...

I'm gonna go facedesk now...


----------



## disneyanney

So I have possession of a vomit flavored Berty Bott's Every Flavored bean...


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> So I have possession of a vomit flavored Berty Bott's Every Flavored bean...


They're AWFUL :O  But you gotta try it lol just to say you did


----------



## Cinderella8

I'm waiting at school for my friends to come because stuff went down right before Easter break and I was kinda mad at the them and one of them was mad at me and...

Oh wow they just came and hugged me no worries I guess


----------



## Qmaz246

Got to level 40 on Quizup, the Title is Aristocat.....i'm liking my new title.


----------



## Cinderella8

My friends... Love them but sometimes they get very annoying.

They're reading this right now...

Lol they're dorks


----------



## Qmaz246

LoL, I don't even know them, and I agree


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> They're AWFUL :O  But you gotta try it lol just to say you did



I'm thinking about making this kid in my English class eat it lol.

Oh, there's a booger one, too.


----------



## Cinderella8

Alchemy... Sort of a big word to use in a Tinkerbell movie but alright...


----------



## Qmaz246

Eh, its a simple enough topic.


----------



## disneygirl520

Cinderella8 said:


> Alchemy... Sort of a big word to use in a Tinkerbell movie but alright...



I agree. Found it odd.


----------



## Malachi85

Just bought a $50 Disney GC...... Still don't know why :/


----------



## Qmaz246

Are you going to spend it on yourself?


----------



## Cinderella8

disneygirl520 said:


> I agree. Found it odd.



I barely even knew what it was


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> I barely even knew what it was



Do you know now?


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Do you know now?



Yep. A type of science that has to do with changing matter.

Again, weird for a Tinkerbell movie


----------



## Qmaz246

I mean, not so much, don't they do magic anyway?


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> I mean, not so much, don't they do magic anyway?



Well yes, but it's a sort of big word for a little kid movie


----------



## Fairywings

The word itself is not long but its meaning is advanced for a movie made for 5-7 years olds is what Cindy means I think.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> The word itself is not long but its meaning is advanced for a movie made for 5-7 years olds is what Cindy means I think.



Oh yeah, the actual word is pretty short, but my little sister (who's 8 ) had no clue whatsoever what it was, and I had to break down the definition for her like four times


----------



## Cinderella8

Warning: Rant


The foster care system is so messed up!! Would it have really been that hard to let her finish off the year at our school? And she's transferring like 40 minutes away, with a little work she could have stayed in the school district way longer


----------



## Malachi85

Qmaz246 said:
			
		

> Are you going to spend it on yourself?



Unfortunately I haven't decided yet lol


----------



## Qmaz246

I don't like camping, but i have to, to get Eagle Scout.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

I would just like to say that I'm uber excited that I get to eat at BOG in 40 days. Okay. Bye.


----------



## Qmaz246

.....ask for the grey stuff, no really, its delicious


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> .....ask for the grey stuff, no really, its delicious



It seriously is it's amazing


----------



## Qmaz246

Don't believe us?.......ask the dishes


----------



## disneyanney

Soarin' is my ringtone. I love it.

I want to try the grey stuff, hopefully we'll be going soon.


----------



## Cinderella8

The Monster has played on the radio four times today

No matter how much I try I can never get the whistle part


----------



## Silvermist20

Random post passing through........

I'M BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Carry on being random.....


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Random post passing through........
> 
> I'M BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Carry on being random.....



HI!!!!! Haven't seen you in ages xP


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> HI!!!!! Haven't seen you in ages xP



Since March 9th to be exact. I was busy with school and just forgot to come back on.


----------



## Cinderella8

We have two more kittens, we're gonna name them Anna and Elsa xD


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> We have two more kittens, we're gonna name them Anna and Elsa xD



Aww!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I hate bibliographies for school papers. So much.


----------



## Fairywings

So when my mom left the house to go to the grocery store, she said in a scottish accent, "Goodbye Merida."

Either it's my Brave shirt or my wild curly hair is wilder than usual. Since it's been humid today I'm not sure which.


----------



## Cinderella8

Making plans for our formal

Why do we need to go out for dinner it's a seventh grade formal I'd be fine with a ham sandwich


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> So when my mom left the house to go to the grocery store, she said in a scottish accent, "Goodbye Merida."
> 
> Either it's my Brave shirt or my wild curly hair is wilder than usual. Since it's been humid today I'm not sure which.



Lol. It's been humid here, too.


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> Lol. It's been humid here, too.



I caught a look at myself in the mirror earlier. I think it's both.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Making plans for our formal
> 
> Why do we need to go out for dinner it's a seventh grade formal I'd be fine with a ham sandwich



Wow, really?

You're a bunch of seventh graders, it's not like it's Prom!


----------



## Silvermist20

I got a stress lemon today.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Wow, really?
> 
> You're a bunch of seventh graders, it's not like it's Prom!



Right! They want to go to a place like 30-40 minutes away instead of just eating the spaghetti at the school

And it's not like any of us have dates


----------



## Qmaz246

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> I hate bibliographies for school papers. So much.



For our Junior Research Project, we have to have a bibliography, and explain how each source relates to our central theme.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Qmaz246 said:


> For our Junior Research Project, we have to have a bibliography, and explain how each source relates to our central theme.



Blech


----------



## Silvermist20

These are my Happy Pets. Lol I'm bored.











As you can see, I'm a crazy cat lady with one dog. I'm thinking about getting a chicken when I get enough coins.


----------



## Silvermist20

lol thought this was funny.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

That's great!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Ender's Game is awesome


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Ender's Game is awesome



Book's better than the movie. I went to see the movie for a date and it was really good, but it left a lot of important details from the book out.


----------



## Qmaz246

Doodle98 said:


> Book's better than the movie. I went to see the movie for a date and it was really good, but it left a lot of important details from the book out.



How far do they delve into Ender's sister and brother's political affairs?


----------



## Doodle98

Qmaz246 said:


> How far do they delve into Ender's sister and brother's political affairs?



Like nothing in the movie, a lot in the book.


----------



## Qmaz246

Yeah, figured, they should've focused on that too.


----------



## Malachi85

Random

Ayrton Senna to be honored at Imola on the 20th anniversary of his passing. He was my inspiration to get involved in motorsports.


----------



## Qmaz246

Random?

Star Wars VII Cast announced:
Andy Serkis		
Harrison Ford
Mark Hamill
Carrie Fisher	
Domhnall Gleeson		
Adam Driver		
Oscar Isaac		
Max von Sydow		
Peter Mayhew
Anthony Daniels	
Kenny Baker
John Boyega		
Daisy Ridley


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

"This can be no trick
The conference was sadly borne
They have the truth of this from Hero...
They seem to pity the lady
I am sure I will have some odd quirks and remnants of wit broken on me because I have railed so long against marriage...
But doth not the appetite alter? A man loves the meat in his youth he cannot endure in his age...
The world must be peopled!
When I said I would die a bachelor, I did not think I would live till I were married!"

"Against my will, I am sent to bid you come in to dinner....... there's a double meaning in that!"

-Benedick, from Shakespeare's Much Ado About Nothing (best play ever!)


----------



## Qmaz246

"When life gives you lemons, you squirt them into people's eyes"


----------



## 1elle2

That's hysterical lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Home sick

Cat's in bed with me, I have a feeling she'll be with me all day


----------



## Qmaz246

Guys, I got into the local newspaper......


----------



## Cinderella8

So I'm trying to computer version of Minecraft for the first time

I got blown up by a creeper within the first day...


----------



## Silvermist20

DonnyKarnage said:


> Does anyone know where to watch the Disney Afternoon shows?



You could probably try finding them on Youtube. Some might be on here. http://www.sidereel.com/_television/genres/disney


----------



## Cinderella8

What's TaleSpin?


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

1elle2 said:


> That's hysterical lol



And you were DEFINITELY referring to my Shakespeare quote right there.....righttt??? (not)

(lonely Shakespeare fangirl... )


----------



## Cinderella8

Caught big sis watching Slugterra


----------



## Silvermist20

Did anyone wear pink today for the Mean Girls 10th Annaversary?


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Did anyone wear pink today for the Mean Girls 10th Annaversary?


Nope. But I was home sick, so...


----------



## Qmaz246

I saw a vine about it....


----------



## Cinderella8

Hungry....

Playing minecraft at school is fun


----------



## Cinderella8

Tomorrow we're playing a club softball team from a town about 40 minutes away.

Only the RICHEST, and I mean RICHEST people send their daughters to this private school

I wanna make up a cheer, something with "This is how farm girls do it"

It'll definitely be an interesting game


----------



## disneyanney

Tomorrow is May 2nd, the anniversary of the Battle at Hogwarts. Yes...


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Tomorrow we're playing a club softball team from a town about 40 minutes away.
> 
> Only the RICHEST, and I mean RICHEST people send their daughters to this private school
> 
> I wanna make up a cheer, something with "This is how farm girls do it"
> 
> It'll definitely be an interesting game


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

disneyanney said:


> tomorrow is may 2nd, the anniversary of the battle at hogwarts. Yes...



yes.


----------



## Silvermist20

Has anyone done the Golden Spoon thing yet? Here's the link if you haven't. It's pretty cool. http://www.birdsofpreydave.com/GoldenSpoon.html


----------



## maps823

I've eaten at *32* out of *238* restaurants at Walt Disney World _(13%)_
I've eaten at *16* out of *85* quick service/counter service restaurants at Walt Disney World _(19%)_
I've eaten at *13* out of *70* table-service restaurants at Walt Disney World _(19%)_
I've eaten at *1* out of *18* signature restaurants at Walt Disney World _(6%)_
I've eaten at *1* out of *3* dinner show restaurants at Walt Disney World _(33%)_






*Here's my list!*

*THEME PARKS*


*ANIMAL KINGDOM PARK*
Flame Tree BBQ
Pizzafari
Rainforest Cafe
Restaurantosaurus
Tusker House
Yak & Yeti Counter Service
Yak & Yeti

*[*]Disney's Hollywood Studios*
'50s Prime Time Cafe
ABC Commissary
Backlot Express
Brown Derby
Catalina Eddie's
Fairfax Fare
Hollywood & Vine
Mama Melrose's
Min & Bill's Dockside Diner
Rosie's All-American Cafe
Sci-Fi Dine-In
Starring Rolls Cafe
Studio Catering Company
Toluca Legs Turkey Company
Toy Story Pizza Planet

*[*]Epcot*
Coral Reef (Living Seas)
Electric Umbrella
Fountainview (Starbucks)
Garden Grill (The Land)
Sunshine Seasons (The Land)
Akershus Royal Banquet Hall (Norway)
Biergarten (Germany)
Boulangerie Patisserie (France)
Chefs de France (France)
Fife & Drum (American Adventure)
Illuminations Sparkling Dessert Party
Katsura Grill (Japan)
Kringla Bakeri og Cafe  (Norway)
La Cantina de San Angel (Mexico)
La Hacienda de San Angel (Mexico)
Le Cellier (Canada)
Liberty Inn (American Adventure)
Lotus Blossom Cafe (China)
Monsieur Paul (France)
Nine Dragons (China)
Restaurant Marrakesh (Morocco)
Rose and Crown (United Kingdom)
San Angel Inn (Mexico)
Sommerfest (Germany)
Spice Road (Morocco)
Tangierine Cafe (Morocco)
Teppan Edo (Japan)
Tokyo Dining (Japan)
Tutto Gusto Wine Cellar (Italy)
Tutto Italia (Italy)
Via Napoli (Italy)
Yorkshire County Fish Shop (United Kingdom)

*[*]Epcot Food & Wine Festival*
Argentina
Australia
Belgium
Brewer's Collection
Canada
Caribbean Islands
Cheese
China
Craft Beers
Desserts & Champagne
Florida
France
Germany
Greece
Hawaii
Hops & Barley
Ireland
Italy
Japan
Mexico
Morocco
New Zealand
Poland
Party for the Senses
Scandinavia
Singapore
South Africa
South Korea
Terra

*[*]Epcot Food & Garden Festival*
Buttercup Cottage
Fleur De lys
Florida Fresh
Hanami
Intermissions Cafe
Jardin De Fiestas
Lotus House
Pineapple Promenade
Primavera Kitchen
The Smokehouse
Taste of Marrakesh
Urban Farm Eats

*[*]Magic Kingdom*
Be Our Guest Lunch (Fantasyland)
Be Our Guest Dinner (Fantasyland)
Casey's Corner (Main Street USA)
Cinderella's Royal Table (Fantasyland)
Columbia Harbour House (Liberty Square)
Cosmic Ray's (Tomorrowland)
The Crystal Palace (Adventureland)
Diamond Horseshoe Review (Frontierland)
The Friar's Nook (Fantasyland)
Gaston's Tavern (Fantasyland)
Golden Oak Outpost (Frontierland)
Liberty Tree Tavern (Liberty Square)
The Lunching Pad (Tomorrowland)
Main Street Bakery (Starbucks)
Pecos Bill's (Frontierland)
Pinnochio Village Haus (Fantasyland)
The Plaza Restaurant (Main Street USA)
Sleepy Hollow
Tomorrowland Terrace (Tomorrowland)
Tomorrowland Terrace Wishes Dessert Party (Tomorrowland)
Tony's Town Square (Main Street USA)
Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland)
Frontierland Turkey Leg Cart

*Water Parks*

*Blizzard Beach*
Avalunch
The Cooling Hut
Lottawatta Lodge
The Warming Hut

*[*]Typhoon Lagoon*
Leaning Palms
Lowtide Lou's
Surf Doggies
Typhoon Tilly's

*Downtown Disney*

*Marketplace*
babycakesNYC
Bodie's All American
Earl of Sandwich
Fulton's Crab House
Ghirardelli's
Marketplace Snacks
Pollo Campero
Rainforest Cafe
T-Rex
 Wolfgang Puck Express

*[*]Pleasure Island*
Cooke's of Dublin
Paradiso 37
Planet Hollywood
Portobello
Raglan Road

*[*]West Side*
AMC 24 Pleasure Island Dining
Bongo's Cuban Cafe
Crossroads at House of Blues
Crossroads at House of Blues Sunday Brunch
Foodquest
Splitsville
Smokehouse at House of Blues
Wolfgang Puck Grand Cafe
The Dining Room at Wolfgang Puck Grand Cafe
Wolfgang Puck Express

*[*]West Side Food Trucks*
Fantasy Fare truck
Namaste Cafe truck
Superstar Catering truck
World Showcase of Flavors truck

*Wide World of Sports*


ESPN Grill

*Resorts*

*All Star Movies*
World Premiere

*[*]All Star Music*
Intermission

*[*]All Star Sports*
End Zone

*[*]Animal Kingdom Lodge*
Boma Flavors of Africa
Jiko  The Cooking Place
The Mara
Sanaa

*[*]Art of Animation*
Landscapes of Flavors

*[*]Beach Club*
Beach Club Marketplace
Beaches and Cream
Cape May Cafe
Hurricane Hanna's

*[*]Boardwalk*
Big River Grille & Brewing Works
Boardwalk Bakery
Boardwalk Pizza Window
ESPN Club
Flying Fish
Kouzzina

*[*]Caribbean Beach*
Old Port Royale
Shutters

*[*]Contemporary*
California Grill
Chef Mickey's
Contempo Cafe
The Wave
Top of the World Lounge

*[*]Coronado Springs*
Cafe Rix
Laguna Bar
Maya Grill
Pepper Market
Siesta's

*[*]Walt Disney World Dolphin*
Cabana Bar and Beach Club
The Fountain
Fresh Mediterranean Market
Picabu Buffeteria
Shula's Steakhouse
Todd English's bluezoo

*[*]Fort Wilderness*
Crockett's Tavern
Hoop Dee Doo Musical Review
Meadows Snack Bar
Mickey's Backyard BBQ
Trail's End Restaurant

*[*]Grand Floridian Resort and Spa*
1900 Park Fare
Citrico's
Garden View Lounge Afternoon Tea
Gasparilla Island Grill
Grand Floridian Cafe
Mizner's Lounge
My Disney Girl's Perfectly Princess Tea
Narcoossee's
Pool Bar
Victoria and Albert's

*[*]Old Key West*
Goods to Go
Olivia's
Turtle Shack

*[*]Polynesian*
Captain Cook's Snack Company
Kona Cafe
Kona Island Sushi Counter
'Ohana
Spirit of Aloha Polynesian Luau
TambuLounge

*[*]Pop Century*
Everything Pop

*[*]Port Orleans*
Boatwright's
Riverside Mill Food Court
Sassagoula Flotworks & Food Factory

*[*]Saratoga Springs*
Artist's Palette
Grandstand Pool Bar
Paddock Pool Grill
Turf Club

*[*]Walt Disney World Swan*
Garden Grove Cafe
Il Mulino New York Trattoria
Kimonos Sushi Bar
Splash Grill

*[*]Wilderness Lodge*
Artist Point
Roaring Fork
Territory Lounge
Whispering Canyon

*[*]Yacht Club*
Captain's Grille
Crew's Cup Lounge
Yachtsman Steakhouse

*The DVC/Timeshare Advantage*


Cooked a quick in-room meal
Cooked a full sit-down meal in the villa
Cooked a meal using a resort BBQ grill


----------



## Silvermist20

I've eaten at *38* out of *238* restaurants at Walt Disney World _(16%)_
I've eaten at *19* out of *85* quick service/counter service restaurants at Walt Disney World _(22%)_
I've eaten at *16* out of *70* table-service restaurants at Walt Disney World _(23%)_
I've eaten at *0* out of *18* signature restaurants at Walt Disney World _(0%)_
I've eaten at *0* out of *3* dinner show restaurants at Walt Disney World _(0%)_






*Here's my list!*

*THEME PARKS*


*ANIMAL KINGDOM PARK*
Flame Tree BBQ
Pizzafari
Rainforest Cafe
Restaurantosaurus
Tusker House
Yak & Yeti Counter Service
Yak & Yeti

*[*]Disney's Hollywood Studios*
'50s Prime Time Cafe
ABC Commissary
Backlot Express
Brown Derby
Catalina Eddie's
Fairfax Fare
Hollywood & Vine
Mama Melrose's
Min & Bill's Dockside Diner
Rosie's All-American Cafe
Sci-Fi Dine-In
Starring Rolls Cafe
Studio Catering Company
Toluca Legs Turkey Company
Toy Story Pizza Planet

*[*]Epcot*
Coral Reef (Living Seas)
Electric Umbrella
Fountainview (Starbucks)
Garden Grill (The Land)
Sunshine Seasons (The Land)
Akershus Royal Banquet Hall (Norway)
Biergarten (Germany)
Boulangerie Patisserie (France)
Chefs de France (France)
Fife & Drum (American Adventure)
Illuminations Sparkling Dessert Party
Katsura Grill (Japan)
Kringla Bakeri og Cafe  (Norway)
La Cantina de San Angel (Mexico)
La Hacienda de San Angel (Mexico)
Le Cellier (Canada)
Liberty Inn (American Adventure)
Lotus Blossom Cafe (China)
Monsieur Paul (France)
Nine Dragons (China)
Restaurant Marrakesh (Morocco)
Rose and Crown (United Kingdom)
San Angel Inn (Mexico)
Sommerfest (Germany)
Spice Road (Morocco)
Tangierine Cafe (Morocco)
Teppan Edo (Japan)
Tokyo Dining (Japan)
Tutto Gusto Wine Cellar (Italy)
Tutto Italia (Italy)
 Via Napoli (Italy)
 Yorkshire County Fish Shop (United Kingdom)

*[*]Epcot Food & Wine Festival*
Argentina
Australia
Belgium
Brewer's Collection
Canada
Caribbean Islands
Cheese
China
Craft Beers
Desserts & Champagne
Florida
France
Germany
Greece
Hawaii
Hops & Barley
Ireland
Italy
Japan
Mexico
Morocco
New Zealand
Poland
Party for the Senses
Scandinavia
Singapore
South Africa
South Korea
Terra

*[*]Epcot Food & Garden Festival*
Buttercup Cottage
Fleur De lys
Florida Fresh
Hanami
Intermissions Cafe
Jardin De Fiestas
Lotus House
Pineapple Promenade
Primavera Kitchen
The Smokehouse
Taste of Marrakesh
Urban Farm Eats

*[*]Magic Kingdom*
Be Our Guest Lunch (Fantasyland)
Be Our Guest Dinner (Fantasyland)
Casey's Corner (Main Street USA)
Cinderella's Royal Table (Fantasyland)
 Columbia Harbour House (Liberty Square)
Cosmic Ray's (Tomorrowland)
The Crystal Palace (Adventureland)
Diamond Horseshoe Review (Frontierland)
The Friar's Nook (Fantasyland)
Gaston's Tavern (Fantasyland)
Golden Oak Outpost (Frontierland)
Liberty Tree Tavern (Liberty Square)
The Lunching Pad (Tomorrowland)
Main Street Bakery (Starbucks)
Pecos Bill's (Frontierland)
Pinnochio Village Haus (Fantasyland)
The Plaza Restaurant (Main Street USA)
Sleepy Hollow
Tomorrowland Terrace (Tomorrowland)
Tomorrowland Terrace Wishes Dessert Party (Tomorrowland)
Tony's Town Square (Main Street USA)
Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland)
Frontierland Turkey Leg Cart

*Water Parks*

*Blizzard Beach*
Avalunch
The Cooling Hut
Lottawatta Lodge
The Warming Hut

*[*]Typhoon Lagoon*
Leaning Palms
Lowtide Lou's
Surf Doggies
Typhoon Tilly's

*Downtown Disney*

*Marketplace*
babycakesNYC
Bodie's All American
Earl of Sandwich
Fulton's Crab House
Ghirardelli's
Marketplace Snacks
Pollo Campero
Rainforest Cafe
T-Rex
Wolfgang Puck Express

*[*]Pleasure Island*
Cooke's of Dublin
Paradiso 37
Planet Hollywood
Portobello
Raglan Road

*[*]West Side*
AMC 24 Pleasure Island Dining
Bongo's Cuban Cafe
Crossroads at House of Blues
Crossroads at House of Blues Sunday Brunch
Foodquest
Splitsville
Smokehouse at House of Blues
Wolfgang Puck Grand Cafe
The Dining Room at Wolfgang Puck Grand Cafe
Wolfgang Puck Express

*[*]West Side Food Trucks*
Fantasy Fare truck
Namaste Cafe truck
Superstar Catering truck
World Showcase of Flavors truck

*Wide World of Sports*


ESPN Grill

*Resorts*

*All Star Movies*
World Premiere

*[*]All Star Music*
Intermission

*[*]All Star Sports*
End Zone

*[*]Animal Kingdom Lodge*
Boma Flavors of Africa
Jiko – The Cooking Place
The Mara
Sanaa

*[*]Art of Animation*
Landscapes of Flavors

*[*]Beach Club*
Beach Club Marketplace
Beaches and Cream
Cape May Cafe
Hurricane Hanna's

*[*]Boardwalk*
Big River Grille & Brewing Works
Boardwalk Bakery
Boardwalk Pizza Window
ESPN Club
Flying Fish
Kouzzina

*[*]Caribbean Beach*
Old Port Royale
Shutters

*[*]Contemporary*
California Grill
Chef Mickey's
Contempo Cafe
The Wave
Top of the World Lounge

*[*]Coronado Springs*
Cafe Rix
Laguna Bar
Maya Grill
Pepper Market
Siesta's

*[*]Walt Disney World Dolphin*
Cabana Bar and Beach Club
The Fountain
Fresh Mediterranean Market
Picabu Buffeteria
Shula's Steakhouse
Todd English's bluezoo

*[*]Fort Wilderness*
Crockett's Tavern
Hoop Dee Doo Musical Review
Meadows Snack Bar
Mickey's Backyard BBQ
Trail's End Restaurant

*[*]Grand Floridian Resort and Spa*
 1900 Park Fare
Citrico's
 Garden View Lounge Afternoon Tea
Gasparilla Island Grill
Grand Floridian Cafe
Mizner's Lounge
My Disney Girl's Perfectly Princess Tea
Narcoossee's
Pool Bar
Victoria and Albert's

*[*]Old Key West*
Goods to Go
Olivia's
Turtle Shack

*[*]Polynesian*
 Captain Cook's Snack Company
Kona Cafe
Kona Island Sushi Counter
'Ohana
Spirit of Aloha Polynesian Luau
TambuLounge

*[*]Pop Century*
Everything Pop

*[*]Port Orleans*
Boatwright's
Riverside Mill Food Court
Sassagoula Flotworks & Food Factory

*[*]Saratoga Springs*
Artist's Palette
Grandstand Pool Bar
Paddock Pool Grill
Turf Club

*[*]Walt Disney World Swan*
Garden Grove Cafe
Il Mulino New York Trattoria
Kimonos Sushi Bar
Splash Grill

*[*]Wilderness Lodge*
Artist Point
Roaring Fork
Territory Lounge
Whispering Canyon

*[*]Yacht Club*
Captain's Grille
Crew's Cup Lounge
Yachtsman Steakhouse

*The DVC/Timeshare Advantage*


Cooked a quick in-room meal
Cooked a full sit-down meal in the villa
Cooked a meal using a resort BBQ grill


Only 200 more to go!


----------



## Fairywings

I've eaten at *24* out of *245* restaurants at Walt Disney World _(10%)_
I've eaten at *14* out of *87* quick service/counter service restaurants at Walt Disney World _(16%)_
I've eaten at *9* out of *73* table-service restaurants at Walt Disney World _(12%)_
I've eaten at *1* out of *18* signature restaurants at Walt Disney World _(6%)_
I've eaten at *0* out of *3* dinner show restaurants at Walt Disney World _(0%)_






*Here's my list!*

*THEME PARKS*


*ANIMAL KINGDOM PARK*
Flame Tree BBQ
Pizzafari
Rainforest Cafe
Restaurantosaurus
Tusker House
Yak & Yeti Counter Service
Yak & Yeti

*[*]Disney's Hollywood Studios*
'50s Prime Time Cafe
ABC Commissary
Backlot Express
Brown Derby
Catalina Eddie's
Fairfax Fare
Hollywood & Vine
Mama Melrose's
Min & Bill's Dockside Diner
Rosie's All-American Cafe
Sci-Fi Dine-In
Starring Rolls Cafe
Studio Catering Company
Toluca Legs Turkey Company
Toy Story Pizza Planet

*[*]Epcot*
Coral Reef (Living Seas)
Electric Umbrella
Fountainview (Starbucks)
Garden Grill (The Land)
Sunshine Seasons (The Land)
Akershus Royal Banquet Hall (Norway)
Biergarten (Germany)
Boulangerie Patisserie (France)
Chefs de France (France)
Fife & Drum (American Adventure)
Illuminations Sparkling Dessert Party
Katsura Grill (Japan)
Kringla Bakeri og Cafe  (Norway)
La Cantina de San Angel (Mexico)
La Hacienda de San Angel (Mexico)
Le Cellier (Canada)
Liberty Inn (American Adventure)
Lotus Blossom Cafe (China)
Monsieur Paul (France)
Nine Dragons (China)
Restaurant Marrakesh (Morocco)
Rose and Crown (United Kingdom)
San Angel Inn (Mexico)
Sommerfest (Germany)
Spice Road (Morocco)
Tangierine Cafe (Morocco)
Teppan Edo (Japan)
Tokyo Dining (Japan)
Tutto Gusto Wine Cellar (Italy)
Tutto Italia (Italy)
Via Napoli (Italy)
Yorkshire County Fish Shop (United Kingdom)

*[*]Epcot Food & Wine Festival*
Argentina
Australia
Belgium
Brewer's Collection
Canada
Caribbean Islands
Cheese
China
Craft Beers
Desserts & Champagne
Florida
France
Germany
Greece
Hawaii
Hops & Barley
Ireland
Italy
Japan
Mexico
Morocco
New Zealand
Poland
Party for the Senses
Scandinavia
Singapore
South Africa
South Korea
Terra

*[*]Epcot Food & Garden Festival*
Buttercup Cottage
Fleur De lys
Florida Fresh
Hanami
Intermissions Cafe
Jardin De Fiestas
Lotus House
Pineapple Promenade
Primavera Kitchen
The Smokehouse
Taste of Marrakesh
Urban Farm Eats

*[*]Magic Kingdom*
Be Our Guest Lunch (Fantasyland)
Be Our Guest Dinner (Fantasyland)
Casey's Corner (Main Street USA)
Cinderella's Royal Table (Fantasyland)
Columbia Harbour House (Liberty Square)
Cosmic Ray's (Tomorrowland)
The Crystal Palace (Adventureland)
Diamond Horseshoe Review (Frontierland)
The Friar's Nook (Fantasyland)
Gaston's Tavern (Fantasyland)
Golden Oak Outpost (Frontierland)
Liberty Tree Tavern (Liberty Square)
The Lunching Pad (Tomorrowland)
Main Street Bakery (Starbucks)
Pecos Bill's (Frontierland)
Pinnochio Village Haus (Fantasyland)
The Plaza Restaurant (Main Street USA)
Sleepy Hollow
Tomorrowland Terrace (Tomorrowland)
Tomorrowland Terrace Wishes Dessert Party (Tomorrowland)
Tony's Town Square (Main Street USA)
Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland)
Frontierland Turkey Leg Cart

*Water Parks*

*Blizzard Beach*
Avalunch
The Cooling Hut
Lottawatta Lodge
The Warming Hut

*[*]Typhoon Lagoon*
Leaning Palms
Lowtide Lou's
Surf Doggies
Typhoon Tilly's

*Downtown Disney*

*Marketplace*
babycakesNYC
Bodie's All American
Earl of Sandwich
Fulton's Crab House
Ghirardelli's
Marketplace Snacks
Pollo Campero
Rainforest Cafe
T-Rex
Wolfgang Puck Express

*[*]Pleasure Island*
Cooke's of Dublin
Paradiso 37
Planet Hollywood
Portobello
Raglan Road

*[*]West Side*
AMC 24 Pleasure Island Dining
Bongo's Cuban Cafe
Crossroads at House of Blues
Crossroads at House of Blues Sunday Brunch
Foodquest
Splitsville
Smokehouse at House of Blues
Wolfgang Puck Grand Cafe
The Dining Room at Wolfgang Puck Grand Cafe
Wolfgang Puck Express

*[*]West Side Food Trucks*
Fantasy Fare truck
Namaste Cafe truck
Superstar Catering truck
World Showcase of Flavors truck

*Wide World of Sports*


ESPN Grill

*Resorts*

*All Star Movies*
World Premiere

*[*]All Star Music*
Intermission

*[*]All Star Sports*
End Zone

*[*]Animal Kingdom Lodge*
Boma Flavors of Africa
Jiko  The Cooking Place
The Mara
Sanaa

*[*]Art of Animation*
Landscapes of Flavors

*[*]Beach Club*
Beach Club Marketplace
Beaches and Cream
Cape May Cafe
Hurricane Hanna's

*[*]Boardwalk*
Big River Grille & Brewing Works
Boardwalk Bakery
Boardwalk Pizza Window
ESPN Club
Flying Fish
Kouzzina

*[*]Caribbean Beach*
Old Port Royale
Shutters

*[*]Contemporary*
California Grill
Chef Mickey's
Contempo Cafe
The Wave
Top of the World Lounge

*[*]Coronado Springs*
Cafe Rix
Laguna Bar
Maya Grill
Pepper Market
Siesta's

*[*]Walt Disney World Dolphin*
Cabana Bar and Beach Club
The Fountain
Fresh Mediterranean Market
Picabu Buffeteria
Shula's Steakhouse
Todd English's bluezoo

*[*]Fort Wilderness*
Crockett's Tavern
Hoop Dee Doo Musical Review
Meadows Snack Bar
Mickey's Backyard BBQ
Trail's End Restaurant

*[*]Grand Floridian Resort and Spa*
1900 Park Fare
Citrico's
Garden View Lounge Afternoon Tea
Gasparilla Island Grill
Grand Floridian Cafe
Mizner's Lounge
My Disney Girl's Perfectly Princess Tea
Narcoossee's
Pool Bar
Victoria and Albert's

*[*]Old Key West*
Goods to Go
Olivia's
Turtle Shack

*[*]Polynesian*
Captain Cook's Snack Company
Kona Cafe
Kona Island Sushi Counter
'Ohana
Spirit of Aloha Polynesian Luau
TambuLounge

*[*]Pop Century*
Everything Pop

*[*]Port Orleans*
Boatwright's
Riverside Mill Food Court
Sassagoula Flotworks & Food Factory

*[*]Saratoga Springs*
Artist's Palette
Grandstand Pool Bar
Paddock Pool Grill
Turf Club

*[*]Shades of Green*
Garden Gallery
Evergreen's
Mangino's Bistro

*[*]Walt Disney World Swan*
Garden Grove Cafe
Il Mulino New York Trattoria
Kimonos Sushi Bar
Splash Grill

*[*]Vero Beach*
Bleachers Bar and Grill
Green Cabin Room
Shutters
Sonya's

*[*]Wilderness Lodge*
Artist Point
Roaring Fork
Territory Lounge
Whispering Canyon

*[*]Yacht Club*
Captain's Grille
Crew's Cup Lounge
Yachtsman Steakhouse

*The DVC/Timeshare Advantage*


Cooked a quick in-room meal
Cooked a full sit-down meal in the villa
Cooked a meal using a resort BBQ grill


----------



## Orreed

OOC: Saw some videos on Seven Dwarfs Mine Train. 
It is adorable and looks really fun. The ride reminds of Splash Mountain.


----------



## Doodle98

Okay, the lines to meet Elsa and Anna at Disney world average around 4 hours. That's insane.


----------



## Orreed

Don't judge the lack of restaurants. I've only been two times that I remember lol. 





I've eaten at *19* out of *245* restaurants at Walt Disney World _(8%)_
I've eaten at *8* out of *87* quick service/counter service restaurants at Walt Disney World _(9%)_
I've eaten at *8* out of *73* table-service restaurants at Walt Disney World _(11%)_
I've eaten at *0* out of *18* signature restaurants at Walt Disney World _(0%)_
I've eaten at *1* out of *3* dinner show restaurants at Walt Disney World _(33%)_

*Here's my list!*

*THEME PARKS*


*ANIMAL KINGDOM PARK*
Flame Tree BBQ
Pizzafari
Rainforest Cafe
Restaurantosaurus
Tusker House
Yak & Yeti Counter Service
Yak & Yeti

*[*]Disney's Hollywood Studios*
'50s Prime Time Cafe
ABC Commissary
Backlot Express
Brown Derby
Catalina Eddie's
Fairfax Fare
Hollywood & Vine
Mama Melrose's
Min & Bill's Dockside Diner
Rosie's All-American Cafe
Sci-Fi Dine-In
Starring Rolls Cafe
Studio Catering Company
Toluca Legs Turkey Company
Toy Story Pizza Planet

*[*]Epcot*
Coral Reef (Living Seas)
Electric Umbrella
Fountainview (Starbucks)
Garden Grill (The Land)
Sunshine Seasons (The Land)
Akershus Royal Banquet Hall (Norway)
Biergarten (Germany)
Boulangerie Patisserie (France)
Chefs de France (France)
Fife & Drum (American Adventure)
Illuminations Sparkling Dessert Party
Katsura Grill (Japan)
Kringla Bakeri og Cafe  (Norway)
La Cantina de San Angel (Mexico)
La Hacienda de San Angel (Mexico)
Le Cellier (Canada)
Liberty Inn (American Adventure)
Lotus Blossom Cafe (China)
Monsieur Paul (France)
Nine Dragons (China)
Restaurant Marrakesh (Morocco)
Rose and Crown (United Kingdom)
San Angel Inn (Mexico)
Sommerfest (Germany)
Spice Road (Morocco)
Tangierine Cafe (Morocco)
Teppan Edo (Japan)
Tokyo Dining (Japan)
Tutto Gusto Wine Cellar (Italy)
Tutto Italia (Italy)
Via Napoli (Italy)
Yorkshire County Fish Shop (United Kingdom)

*[*]Epcot Food & Wine Festival*
Argentina
Australia
Belgium
Brewer's Collection
Canada
Caribbean Islands
Cheese
China
Craft Beers
Desserts & Champagne
Florida
France
Germany
Greece
Hawaii
Hops & Barley
Ireland
Italy
Japan
Mexico
Morocco
New Zealand
Poland
Party for the Senses
Scandinavia
Singapore
South Africa
South Korea
Terra

*[*]Epcot Food & Garden Festival*
Buttercup Cottage
Fleur De lys
Florida Fresh
Hanami
Intermissions Cafe
Jardin De Fiestas
Lotus House
Pineapple Promenade
Primavera Kitchen
The Smokehouse
Taste of Marrakesh
Urban Farm Eats

*[*]Magic Kingdom*
Be Our Guest Lunch (Fantasyland)
Be Our Guest Dinner (Fantasyland)
Casey's Corner (Main Street USA)
Cinderella's Royal Table (Fantasyland)
Columbia Harbour House (Liberty Square)
Cosmic Ray's (Tomorrowland)
The Crystal Palace (Adventureland)
Diamond Horseshoe Review (Frontierland)
The Friar's Nook (Fantasyland)
Gaston's Tavern (Fantasyland)
Golden Oak Outpost (Frontierland)
Liberty Tree Tavern (Liberty Square)
The Lunching Pad (Tomorrowland)
Main Street Bakery (Starbucks)
Pecos Bill's (Frontierland)
Pinnochio Village Haus (Fantasyland)
The Plaza Restaurant (Main Street USA)
Sleepy Hollow
Tomorrowland Terrace (Tomorrowland)
Tomorrowland Terrace Wishes Dessert Party (Tomorrowland)
Tony's Town Square (Main Street USA)
Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland)
Frontierland Turkey Leg Cart

*Water Parks*

*Blizzard Beach*
Avalunch
The Cooling Hut
Lottawatta Lodge
The Warming Hut

*[*]Typhoon Lagoon*
Leaning Palms
Lowtide Lou's
Surf Doggies
Typhoon Tilly's

*Downtown Disney*

*Marketplace*
babycakesNYC
Bodie's All American
Earl of Sandwich
Fulton's Crab House
Ghirardelli's
Marketplace Snacks
Pollo Campero
Rainforest Cafe
T-Rex
Wolfgang Puck Express

*[*]Pleasure Island*
Cooke's of Dublin
Paradiso 37
Planet Hollywood
Portobello
Raglan Road

*[*]West Side*
AMC 24 Pleasure Island Dining
Bongo's Cuban Cafe
Crossroads at House of Blues
Crossroads at House of Blues Sunday Brunch
Foodquest
Splitsville
Smokehouse at House of Blues
Wolfgang Puck Grand Cafe
The Dining Room at Wolfgang Puck Grand Cafe
Wolfgang Puck Express

*[*]West Side Food Trucks*
Fantasy Fare truck
Namaste Cafe truck
Superstar Catering truck
World Showcase of Flavors truck

*Wide World of Sports*


ESPN Grill

*Resorts*

*All Star Movies*
World Premiere

*[*]All Star Music*
Intermission

*[*]All Star Sports*
End Zone

*[*]Animal Kingdom Lodge*
Boma Flavors of Africa
Jiko – The Cooking Place
The Mara
Sanaa

*[*]Art of Animation*
Landscapes of Flavors

*[*]Beach Club*
Beach Club Marketplace
Beaches and Cream
Cape May Cafe
Hurricane Hanna's

*[*]Boardwalk*
Big River Grille & Brewing Works
Boardwalk Bakery
Boardwalk Pizza Window
ESPN Club
Flying Fish
Kouzzina

*[*]Caribbean Beach*
Old Port Royale
Shutters

*[*]Contemporary*
California Grill
Chef Mickey's
Contempo Cafe
The Wave
Top of the World Lounge

*[*]Coronado Springs*
Cafe Rix
Laguna Bar
Maya Grill
Pepper Market
Siesta's

*[*]Walt Disney World Dolphin*
Cabana Bar and Beach Club
The Fountain
Fresh Mediterranean Market
Picabu Buffeteria
Shula's Steakhouse
Todd English's bluezoo

*[*]Fort Wilderness*
Crockett's Tavern
Hoop Dee Doo Musical Review
Meadows Snack Bar
Mickey's Backyard BBQ
Trail's End Restaurant

*[*]Grand Floridian Resort and Spa*
1900 Park Fare
Citrico's
Garden View Lounge Afternoon Tea
Gasparilla Island Grill
Grand Floridian Cafe
Mizner's Lounge
My Disney Girl's Perfectly Princess Tea
Narcoossee's
Pool Bar
Victoria and Albert's

*[*]Old Key West*
Goods to Go
Olivia's
Turtle Shack

*[*]Polynesian*
Captain Cook's Snack Company
Kona Cafe
Kona Island Sushi Counter
'Ohana
Spirit of Aloha Polynesian Luau
TambuLounge

*[*]Pop Century*
Everything Pop

*[*]Port Orleans*
Boatwright's
Riverside Mill Food Court
Sassagoula Flotworks & Food Factory

*[*]Saratoga Springs*
Artist's Palette
Grandstand Pool Bar
Paddock Pool Grill
Turf Club

*[*]Shades of Green*
Garden Gallery
Evergreen's
Mangino's Bistro

*[*]Walt Disney World Swan*
Garden Grove Cafe
Il Mulino New York Trattoria
Kimonos Sushi Bar
Splash Grill

*[*]Vero Beach*
Bleachers Bar and Grill
Green Cabin Room
Shutters
Sonya's

*[*]Wilderness Lodge*
Artist Point
Roaring Fork
Territory Lounge
Whispering Canyon

*[*]Yacht Club*
Captain's Grille
Crew's Cup Lounge
Yachtsman Steakhouse

*The DVC/Timeshare Advantage*


Cooked a quick in-room meal
Cooked a full sit-down meal in the villa
Cooked a meal using a resort BBQ grill



*Bonus Points*

Three Broomsticks
Lombard's Seaford Grille


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> Okay, the lines to meet Elsa and Anna at Disney world average around 4 hours. That's insane.



Yikes! I don't understand how anyone could wait that long for a minute of character interaction. It's insane.


----------



## Doodle98

There was a really weird storm earlier where it hailed with thunder and lightning.


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Okay, the lines to meet Elsa and Anna at Disney world average around 4 hours. That's insane.



Omg.....


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Orreed said:


> Don't judge the lack of restaurants. I've only been two times that I remember lol.  I've eaten at 19 out of 245 restaurants at Walt Disney World (8%) I've eaten at 8 out of 87 quick service/counter service restaurants at Walt Disney World (9%) I've eaten at 8 out of 73 table-service restaurants at Walt Disney World (11%) I've eaten at 0 out of 18 signature restaurants at Walt Disney World (0%) I've eaten at 1 out of 3 dinner show restaurants at Walt Disney World (33%)  Here's my list!  THEME PARKS  ANIMAL KINGDOM PARK [*]Flame Tree BBQ [*]Pizzafari [*]Rainforest Cafe [*]Restaurantosaurus [*]Tusker House [*]Yak & Yeti Counter Service [*]Yak & Yeti   [*]Disney's Hollywood Studios [*]'50s Prime Time Cafe [*]ABC Commissary [*]Backlot Express [*]Brown Derby [*]Catalina Eddie's [*]Fairfax Fare [*]Hollywood & Vine [*]Mama Melrose's [*]Min & Bill's Dockside Diner [*]Rosie's All-American Cafe [*]Sci-Fi Dine-In [*]Starring Rolls Cafe [*]Studio Catering Company [*]Toluca Legs Turkey Company [*]Toy Story Pizza Planet   [*]Epcot [*]Coral Reef (Living Seas) [*]Electric Umbrella [*]Fountainview (Starbucks) [*]Garden Grill (The Land) [*]Sunshine Seasons (The Land) [*]Akershus Royal Banquet Hall (Norway) [*]Biergarten (Germany) [*]Boulangerie Patisserie (France) [*]Chefs de France (France) [*]Fife & Drum (American Adventure) [*]Illuminations Sparkling Dessert Party [*]Katsura Grill (Japan) [*]Kringla Bakeri og Cafe  (Norway) [*]La Cantina de San Angel (Mexico) [*]La Hacienda de San Angel (Mexico) [*]Le Cellier (Canada) [*]Liberty Inn (American Adventure) [*]Lotus Blossom Cafe (China) [*]Monsieur Paul (France) [*]Nine Dragons (China) [*]Restaurant Marrakesh (Morocco) [*]Rose and Crown (United Kingdom) [*]San Angel Inn (Mexico) [*]Sommerfest (Germany) [*]Spice Road (Morocco) [*]Tangierine Cafe (Morocco) [*]Teppan Edo (Japan) [*]Tokyo Dining (Japan) [*]Tutto Gusto Wine Cellar (Italy) [*]Tutto Italia (Italy) [*]Via Napoli (Italy) [*]Yorkshire County Fish Shop (United Kingdom)   [*]Epcot Food & Wine Festival [*]Argentina [*]Australia [*]Belgium [*]Brewer's Collection [*]Canada [*]Caribbean Islands [*]Cheese [*]China [*]Craft Beers [*]Desserts & Champagne [*]Florida [*]France [*]Germany [*]Greece [*]Hawaii [*]Hops & Barley [*]Ireland [*]Italy [*]Japan [*]Mexico [*]Morocco [*]New Zealand [*]Poland [*]Party for the Senses [*]Scandinavia [*]Singapore [*]South Africa [*]South Korea [*]Terra   [*]Epcot Food & Garden Festival [*]Buttercup Cottage [*]Fleur De lys [*]Florida Fresh [*]Hanami [*]Intermissions Cafe [*]Jardin De Fiestas [*]Lotus House [*]Pineapple Promenade [*]Primavera Kitchen [*]The Smokehouse [*]Taste of Marrakesh [*]Urban Farm Eats   [*]Magic Kingdom [*]Be Our Guest Lunch (Fantasyland) [*]Be Our Guest Dinner (Fantasyland) [*]Casey's Corner (Main Street USA) [*]Cinderella's Royal Table (Fantasyland) [*]Columbia Harbour House (Liberty Square) [*]Cosmic Ray's (Tomorrowland) [*]The Crystal Palace (Adventureland) [*]Diamond Horseshoe Review (Frontierland) [*]The Friar's Nook (Fantasyland) [*]Gaston's Tavern (Fantasyland) [*]Golden Oak Outpost (Frontierland) [*]Liberty Tree Tavern (Liberty Square) [*]The Lunching Pad (Tomorrowland) [*]Main Street Bakery (Starbucks) [*]Pecos Bill's (Frontierland) [*]Pinnochio Village Haus (Fantasyland) [*]The Plaza Restaurant (Main Street USA) [*]Sleepy Hollow [*]Tomorrowland Terrace (Tomorrowland) [*]Tomorrowland Terrace Wishes Dessert Party (Tomorrowland) [*]Tony's Town Square (Main Street USA) [*]Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland) [*]Frontierland Turkey Leg Cart   Water Parks Blizzard Beach [*]Avalunch [*]The Cooling Hut [*]Lottawatta Lodge [*]The Warming Hut   [*]Typhoon Lagoon [*]Leaning Palms [*]Lowtide Lou's [*]Surf Doggies [*]Typhoon Tilly's   Downtown Disney Marketplace [*]babycakesNYC [*]Bodie's All American [*]Earl of Sandwich [*]Fulton's Crab House [*]Ghirardelli's [*]Marketplace Snacks [*]Pollo Campero [*]Rainforest Cafe [*]T-Rex [*]Wolfgang Puck Express   [*]Pleasure Island [*]Cooke's of Dublin [*]Paradiso 37 [*]Planet Hollywood [*]Portobello [*]Raglan Road   [*]West Side [*]AMC 24 Pleasure Island Dining [*]Bongo's Cuban Cafe [*]Crossroads at House of Blues [*]Crossroads at House of Blues Sunday Brunch [*]Foodquest [*]Splitsville [*]Smokehouse at House of Blues [*]Wolfgang Puck Grand Cafe [*]The Dining Room at Wolfgang Puck Grand Cafe [*]Wolfgang Puck Express   [*]West Side Food Trucks [*]Fantasy Fare truck [*]Namaste Cafe truck [*]Superstar Catering truck [*]World Showcase of Flavors truck   Wide World of Sports [*]ESPN Grill   Resorts All Star Movies [*]World Premiere   [*]All Star Music [*]Intermission   [*]All Star Sports [*]End Zone   [*]Animal Kingdom Lodge [*]Boma Flavors of Africa [*]Jiko – The Cooking Place [*]The Mara [*]Sanaa   [*]Art of Animation [*]Landscapes of Flavors   [*]Beach Club [*]Beach Club Marketplace [*]Beaches and Cream [*]Cape May Cafe [*]Hurricane Hanna's   [*]Boardwalk [*]Big River Grille & Brewing Works [*]Boardwalk Bakery [*]Boardwalk Pizza Window [*]ESPN Club [*]Flying Fish [*]Kouzzina   [*]Caribbean Beach [*]Old Port Royale [*]Shutters   [*]Contemporary [*]California Grill [*]Chef Mickey's [*]Contempo Cafe [*]The Wave [*]Top of the World Lounge   [*]Coronado Springs [*]Cafe Rix [*]Laguna Bar [*]Maya Grill [*]Pepper Market [*]Siesta's   [*]Walt Disney World Dolphin [*]Cabana Bar and Beach Club [*]The Fountain [*]Fresh Mediterranean Market [*]Picabu Buffeteria [*]Shula's Steakhouse [*]Todd English's bluezoo   [*]Fort Wilderness [*]Crockett's Tavern [*]Hoop Dee Doo Musical Review [*]Meadows Snack Bar [*]Mickey's Backyard BBQ [*]Trail's End Restaurant   [*]Grand Floridian Resort and Spa [*]1900 Park Fare [*]Citrico's [*]Garden View Lounge Afternoon Tea [*]Gasparilla Island Grill [*]Grand Floridian Cafe [*]Mizner's Lounge [*]My Disney Girl's Perfectly Princess Tea [*]Narcoossee's [*]Pool Bar [*]Victoria and Albert's   [*]Old Key West [*]Goods to Go [*]Olivia's [*]Turtle Shack   [*]Polynesian [*]Captain Cook's Snack Company [*]Kona Cafe [*]Kona Island Sushi Counter [*]'Ohana [*]Spirit of Aloha Polynesian Luau [*]TambuLounge   [*]Pop Century [*]Everything Pop   [*]Port Orleans [*]Boatwright's [*]Riverside Mill Food Court [*]Sassagoula Flotworks & Food Factory   [*]Saratoga Springs [*]Artist's Palette [*]Grandstand Pool Bar [*]Paddock Pool Grill [*]Turf Club   [*]Shades of Green [*]Garden Gallery [*]Evergreen's [*]Mangino's Bistro   [*]Walt Disney World Swan [*]Garden Grove Cafe [*]Il Mulino New York Trattoria [*]Kimonos Sushi Bar [*]Splash Grill   [*]Vero Beach [*]Bleachers Bar and Grill [*]Green Cabin Room [*]Shutters [*]Sonya's   [*]Wilderness Lodge [*]Artist Point [*]Roaring Fork [*]Territory Lounge [*]Whispering Canyon   [*]Yacht Club [*]Captain's Grille [*]Crew's Cup Lounge [*]Yachtsman Steakhouse   The DVC/Timeshare Advantage [*]Cooked a quick in-room meal [*]Cooked a full sit-down meal in the villa [*]Cooked a meal using a resort BBQ grill   Bonus Points [*]Three Broomsticks [*]Lombard's Seaford Grille



I have a question. Did you guys make this on your own or did you make it on a website?


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Okay, the lines to meet Elsa and Anna at Disney world average around 4 hours. That's insane.



Honestly, when we saw them we had just come out of lunch at Norway and jumped in line. We waited 20 minutes. 

That was before the movie was airing, but still, we got lucky


----------



## Doodle98

Knock knock,
Who's there?
Hoo.
Hoo who?
Hoo Hoo, big summer blowout!


----------



## Orreed

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> I have a question. Did you guys make this on your own or did you make it on a website?



http://www.birdsofpreydave.com/GoldenSpoon.html



Cinderella8 said:


> Honestly, when we saw them we had just come out of lunch at Norway and jumped in line. We waited 20 minutes.
> 
> That was before the movie was airing, but still, we got lucky



Wow yeah lucky.


----------



## Qmaz246

Does anybody have any way to watch Sherlock? i need to catch up.


----------



## Orreed

Qmaz246 said:


> Does anybody have any way to watch Sherlock? i need to catch up.



I've seen season 1 a long time ago. I really need to catch up too...


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Knock knock,
> Who's there?
> Hoo.
> Hoo who?
> Hoo Hoo, big summer blowout!



lol


----------



## Qmaz246

Orreed said:


> I've seen season 1 a long time ago. I really need to catch up too...



I've seen one and two, both are spectacular, but i need three now.


----------



## Orreed

Qmaz246 said:


> I've seen one and two, both are spectacular, but i need three now.



Darn it Neflix and Prime! I waited like a year for DW Season Seven Part 2 to come out lol.


----------



## Qmaz246

I have HuluPlus


----------



## Orreed

Qmaz246 said:


> I have HuluPlus



Oooh okay


----------



## disneyanney

May the fourth be with you!


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> May the fourth be with you!



I get it


----------



## Qmaz246

Yes,,,,,,,because it's May Fourth, and it sounds coincidental.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> May the fourth be with you!



Happy Star Wars day! All I've been doing today has been star wars.


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> Happy Star Wars day! All I've been doing today has been star wars.



A Star Wars day is a good one.


----------



## Silvermist20

With all this talk about Star Wars, is it sad that I've never seen one Star Wars movie in my life?


----------



## Qmaz246

Silvermist20 said:


> With all this talk about Star Wars, is it sad that I've never seen one Star Wars movie in my life?



Omg, You have to see them.....but no the three prequels, they don't exist


----------



## Cinderella8

I did literally nothing today for Star Wars.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> I did literally nothing today for Star Wars.



Me neither


----------



## Cinderella8

The original Spider-Man 2 was on TV earlier

And this is why they remade them


----------



## Qmaz246

You know what's random? Bumping


----------



## Silvermist20

Ba ba ba ba ba ba BA NA NA NA NA!


----------



## Softball Princess

This cheer leader looks derpy


----------



## Qmaz246




----------



## Silvermist20

My friend: What is this?=Me: NOTHING!098

As I type this she tries to close the computer.
\


----------



## Silvermist20

I just made sheep noises during music and the teacher is wondering if I'm ok.


----------



## Qmaz246




----------



## Cinderella8

She’s watching the taxi driver, he pulls away
She’s been locked up inside her apartment a hundred days

She says, “Yeah, he’s still coming, just a little bit late
He got stuck at the laundromat washing his cape”
She’s just watching the clouds roll by and they spell her name like Lois Lane
And she smiles, oh the way she smiles

She’s talking to angels,
Counting the stars
Making a wish on a passing car
She’s dancing with strangers,
Falling apart
Waiting for Superman to pick her up
In his arms, yeah, in his arms, yeah
Waiting for Superman

She’s out on the corner trying to catch a glimpse
Nothing’s making sense
She’s been chasing an answer, a sign lost in the abyss,
This Metropolis

She says, "Yeah, he’s still coming, just a little bit late
He got stuck at the Five and Dime saving the day”
She says, "If life was a movie, then it wouldn’t end like this,
Left without a kiss."
Still, she smiles, the way she smiles, yeah

She’s talking to angels,
She’s counting the stars
Making a wish on a passing car
She’s dancing with strangers,
She’s falling apart
Waiting for Superman to pick her up
In his arms, yeah, in his arms, yeah
She’s waiting for Superman...

...to lift her up and take her anywhere
Show her love and flying through the air
Save her now before it’s too late tonight
Oh, at the speed of light
And she smiles

She’s talking to angels,
She’s counting the stars
Making a wish on a passing car
She’s dancing with strangers,
She’s falling apart
Waiting for Superman to pick her up
In his arms, yeah, in his arms, yeah
She’s waiting for Superman...

...to lift her up and take her anywhere
Show her love, oh, and flying through the air
Save her now before it’s too late tonight
She’s waiting for Superman

yep loving this song


----------



## Qmaz246

Arittakeno yume o kakiatsume  
sagashi mono sagashini yuku no sa ONE PIECE
rashinban nante jyutai no moto  
netsu ni ukasare kaji o toru no sa
HOKORI ka butteta takara no chizu mo  
tashikameta no nara densetsu jyanai!
kojin teki na arashi wa dareka no  
BIORHYTHM nokkatte  
omoi sugose ba ii
arittakeno yume o kakiatsume  
sagashi mono sagashini yuku no sa  
POCKET no COIN, soreto  
YOU WANNA BE MY FRIEND?  
WE ARE, WE ARE ON THE CRUISE! WE ARE!

zembu mani ukete shinji chattemo  
kata o osarete iippo LEAD sa
kondo aetanara hanasu tsumorisa  
sore kara no koto to kore kara no koto
tsumari itsumo PINCH wa dareka ni  
APPEAL dekiru ii CHANCE  
ji ishiki kajyoo ni!
shimittareta yoru o buttobase! 
takara bako ni KYOUMI wa nai kedo  
POCKET ni ROMAN, soreto  
YOU WANNA BE MY FRIEND?  
WE ARE, WE ARE ON THE CRUISE! WE ARE!

arittakeno yume o kakiatsume  
sagashi mono sagashini yuku no sa  
POCKET no COIN, soreto  
YOU WANNA BE MY FRIEND?  
WE ARE, WE ARE ON THE CRUISE! WE ARE! 

WE ARE! WE ARE!

Yep, love this song


----------



## Doodle98

Qmaz246 said:


> Arittakeno yume o kakiatsume sagashi mono sagashini yuku no sa ONE PIECE rashinban nante jyutai no moto netsu ni ukasare kaji o toru no sa HOKORI ka butteta takara no chizu mo tashikameta no nara densetsu jyanai! kojin teki na arashi wa dareka no BIORHYTHM nokkatte omoi sugose ba ii arittakeno yume o kakiatsume sagashi mono sagashini yuku no sa POCKET no COIN, soreto YOU WANNA BE MY FRIEND? WE ARE, WE ARE ON THE CRUISE! WE ARE!  zembu mani ukete shinji chattemo kata o osarete iippo LEAD sa kondo aetanara hanasu tsumorisa sore kara no koto to kore kara no koto tsumari itsumo PINCH wa dareka ni APPEAL dekiru ii CHANCE ji ishiki kajyoo ni! shimittareta yoru o buttobase! takara bako ni KYOUMI wa nai kedo POCKET ni ROMAN, soreto YOU WANNA BE MY FRIEND? WE ARE, WE ARE ON THE CRUISE! WE ARE!  arittakeno yume o kakiatsume sagashi mono sagashini yuku no sa POCKET no COIN, soreto YOU WANNA BE MY FRIEND? WE ARE, WE ARE ON THE CRUISE! WE ARE!  WE ARE! WE ARE!  Yep, love this song



I love it!


----------



## Qmaz246

Doodle98 said:


> I love it!



I can only sing it if i'm looking at the lyrics. i just mumble other wise.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

State choir competition tomorrow!


----------



## Qmaz246

Hoenn Remakes Confirmed!!!!! Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire!


----------



## Cinderella8

The room next door is playing If I Die Young and we're watching Goosebumps.... O_O


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

"You are without a doubt one of the least hopelessly unintelligent organic life forms that it has been my profound lack of good fortune not to be able to avoid meeting."


----------



## Cinderella8

so my friend is trying to get on my 'best friends' list on snapchat by sending me a TON of snaps. right now she's sending me the lyrics of Face Down, bit by bit

We're only on 'I see what's going down' and she's sent like 20


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> so my friend is trying to get on my 'best friends' list on snapchat by sending me a TON of snaps. right now she's sending me the lyrics of Face Down, bit by bit
> 
> We're only on 'I see what's going down' and she's sent like 20



I love Face Down


----------



## Qmaz246

Is this random enough?


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

WHEN THE SUN GOES DOWN AND THE LIGHTS BURN OUT 
THEN IT'S TIME FOR YOU TO SHINE
BRIGHTER THAN A SHOOTING STAR, SO SHINE NO MATTER WHERE YOU ARE
FILL THE DARKEST NIGHT WITH A BRILLIANT LIGHT
'CAUSE IT'S TIME FOR YOU TO SHINE
BRIGHTER THAN A SHOOTING STAR
SO SHINE NO MATTER WHERE YOU ARE
TONIGHT! 

this is one of the best songs ever.


----------



## Cinderella8

Spider-Man ROCKED it was AWESOME
The after credit scene was cool, though now I'm gonna have to do my research, I haven't seen most X-Men movies


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> Spider-Man ROCKED it was AWESOME
> The after credit scene was cool, though now I'm gonna have to do my research, I haven't seen most X-Men movies



Yo, no spoilers....


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Yo, no spoilers....



No spoilers


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> No spoilers



Better not be any......


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Yo, no spoilers....



No spoilers


----------



## Cinderella8

So my spring softball season ended yesterday.

My summer season starts in an hour.

*facedesk*


----------



## Silvermist20

IT'S SO HOT HERE OMG!!!!!!! I CAN'T TAKE IT! And to think I was saying it was so cold a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## maps823

UGGGG! It's SO humid!


----------



## Qmaz246

Ugh, it was so hot at work. Getting our mediocre pool ready for memorial day weekend. We have a slide now, so thats cool.


----------



## Cinderella8

I'm spending a total of 10 HOURS this week at softball tryouts... I lack this thing called a life


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> I'm spending a total of 10 HOURS this week at softball tryouts... I lack this thing called a life



Eh, you're too young to be saying that. You can't really say that until you hit college.


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Eh, you're too young to be saying that. You can't really say that until you hit college.



xD


----------



## Orreed

Qmaz246 said:
			
		

> Eh, you're too young to be saying that. You can't really say that until you hit college.



Uhhh but your not in college XD


----------



## Qmaz246

Orreed said:


> Uhhh but your not in college XD



You don't know that......


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Uhhh but your not in college XD



that's what I thought lol I was gonna ask, then was like nah....


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> that's what I thought lol I was gonna ask, then was like nah....



It makes sense tho......


----------



## Orreed

Qmaz246 said:
			
		

> You don't know that......



I can tell you are lol


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> that's what I thought lol I was gonna ask, then was like nah....



Lol


----------



## Cinderella8

I'm wanted on Minecraft at our schools now lol...

I raided a lot of people's houses...

My name is Spider-Man...

Now everyone in chat keeps asking who I am, so I say "Nobody seems to grasp the concept of the mask."


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Pretty sure I'm the only teenage girl ever who spends her free time writing Shakespeare fan fiction.

...for his least popular/well known play...  I am such a nerdy dork.


----------



## Qmaz246

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Pretty sure I'm the only teenage girl ever who spends her free time writing Shakespeare fan fiction.
> 
> ...for his least popular/well known play...  I am such a nerdy dork.



Oh, yeah, that's just weird.


----------



## disneygirl520

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Pretty sure I'm the only teenage girl ever who spends her free time writing Shakespeare fan fiction.
> 
> ...for his least popular/well known play...  I am such a nerdy dork.



Lol I love Shakespeare!


----------



## Fairywings

disneygirl520 said:
			
		

> Lol I love Shakespeare!



I do too


----------



## Cinderella8

so someone called about a car we're selling

i freaked out, i barely got a word he said

i need to learn how to say simple stuff like 'i don't understand you' in spanish xD


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> so someone called about a car we're selling
> 
> i freaked out, i barely got a word he said
> 
> i need to learn how to say simple stuff like 'i don't understand you' in spanish xD



No habla espanol (es-pan-yol- means I don't speak Spanish


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> so someone called about a car we're selling
> 
> i freaked out, i barely got a word he said
> 
> i need to learn how to say simple stuff like 'i don't understand you' in spanish xD



That must get embarrassing, what language are you taking?


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> No habla espanol (es-pan-yol- means I don't speak Spanish


Yay lol. I know hola, Espanol, and... that's about it. xD


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> That must get embarrassing, what language are you taking?


English.

Our district doesn't offer languages until high schol


----------



## Qmaz246

Sheesh, i keep forgetting how young some teens are......what language are you going to take........*whispers: Deutsch*


----------



## Fairywings

I took Spanish for two years but I never chose to go on


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> I took Spanish for two years but I never chose to go on



I'm on my fourth year of Spanish right now. I can quit after this year but my parents are making me go on.


----------



## maps823

I saw this yesterday and thought it was hilarious! It's Kim Pastabowl


----------



## Silvermist20

I'm eating tiny flower shaped pasta right now. I'm still a teeny bit sick. Yesterday I felt like total poop yesterday.


----------



## Qmaz246

..................ew


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

disneygirl520 said:


> Lol I love Shakespeare!



Yayyy! Haha, my favorite is Comedy of Errors (the one I'm writing a fanfic for ) which no one has ever heard of... 
I also love Much Ado About Nothing.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Fairywings said:


> I do too



Yayyy again! I couldn't figure out how to quote two people in the same post...


----------



## maps823

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Yayyy again! I couldn't figure out how to quote two people in the same post...



You press the button beside the quote button it has like some paper and quotation marks with a + sign


----------



## Qmaz246

So............YORK!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

maps823 said:


> You press the button beside the quote button it has like some paper and quotation marks with a + sign



Oh, ok thanks


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Qmaz246 said:


> Oh, yeah, that's just weird.



Nerd and proud of it. Or should I say, weird and proud of it.


----------



## Qmaz246

.....But, you didn't do it?


----------



## Silvermist20

Don't eat this cookie. He's evil.


----------



## Qmaz246

By How? Those eyes are so biggggg!


----------



## disneygirl520

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Yayyy! Haha, my favorite is Comedy of Errors (the one I'm writing a fanfic for ) which no one has ever heard of...
> I also love Much Ado About Nothing.



My high school performed Comedy of Errors, but I wasn't in it, I was in Hamlet which was performed at the same time.


----------



## Cinderella8

Formal tonight! Yay!
I feel like a boy was going to ask me to go with him... he said he was gonna ask a girl but then he couldn't go because he was at his mom's house this weekend and was looking at me...
kinda glad he didn't ask, I would've said no XD No dating 'till 16


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> Formal tonight! Yay!
> I feel like a boy was going to ask me to go with him... he said he was gonna ask a girl but then he couldn't go because he was at his mom's house this weekend and was looking at me...
> kinda glad he didn't ask, I would've said no XD No dating 'till 16



That's our dating rule, as well


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

disneygirl520 said:


> My high school performed Comedy of Errors, but I wasn't in it, I was in Hamlet which was performed at the same time.



Oh, that sounds awesome, I love Hamlet, but I haven't gotten to be in it  
I was a small part in Comedy but I just loved the play so much... All that confusion...


----------



## Cinderella8

So the formal was awesome but not awesome..

That song 'I Hope You Dance' (~when you get the choice to sit out or dance...daaaance~) came on. My friends asked someone if they wanted to dance with me and they kinda laughed and said no like it was a joke...


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> So the formal was awesome but not awesome..
> 
> That song 'I Hope You Dance' (~when you get the choice to sit out or dance...daaaance~) came on. My friends asked someone if they wanted to dance with me and they kinda laughed and said no like it was a joke...



Oh, well, don't feel that bad.....at my formal, the girl I liked (and she knew that I liked her) slow danced with me. I know it was as a joke, but it was still nice.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Prom is in two weeks!! YAY!!


----------



## Qmaz246

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Prom is in two weeks!! YAY!!



Ugh......prom


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I am graduating in ONE WEEK. One week. 
onnnnnne weeeeekkkkk

I'm not excited or anything.


----------



## Qmaz246

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> I am graduating in ONE WEEK. One week.
> onnnnnne weeeeekkkkk
> 
> I'm not excited or anything.



Which college are you going to?


----------



## disneygirl520

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Oh, that sounds awesome, I love Hamlet, but I haven't gotten to be in it
> I was a small part in Comedy but I just loved the play so much... All that confusion...



I was the queen in Hamlet, and my best friend played Hamlet. It was fun


----------



## disneyanney

A year ago I was packing for Disney. 
Does anyone else feel like the past year has been crazy fast?


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> A year ago I was packing for Disney.
> Does anyone else feel like the past year has been crazy fast?



Yeah. This school year.


----------



## Orreed

Oh yeah!!! I can't believe I'm almost a senior.


----------



## Qmaz246

Fairywings said:


> Yeah. This school year.



Yeah, every school year


----------



## Orreed

disneyanney said:
			
		

> That's our dating rule, as well



Ditto. My little sister wants to date and we're like geesh your only twelve xD I didn't get a  boyfriend until I was 16.5.


----------



## Qmaz246

Orreed said:


> Ditto. My little sister wants to date and we're like geesh your only twelve xD I didn't get a  boyfriend until I was 16.5.



Ahah, yeah, i'm like 17 and I don't have anything....


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> Yeah. This school year.





Orreed said:


> Oh yeah!!! I can't believe I'm almost a senior.



I feel like freshman year you think you have so much time, and then as a  sophomore you're still not halfway done, so still plenty...until the end of the year. And then you realize that you don't have much time left, even though you're only halfway done.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Qmaz246 said:


> Which college are you going to?



Whitworth University


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

disneygirl520 said:


> I was the queen in Hamlet, and my best friend played Hamlet. It was fun



Sweet, you're so lucky! I'd love to do Hamlet sometime. Our school does the ones no one knows, like Comedy of Errors and Cymbelline. We did do Julius Caesar last year though, and I was Mark Antony, I got to do the famous speech.


----------



## Qmaz246

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Whitworth University



Thats cool....where's tha..Washington? Sheesh, you live far.


----------



## Orreed

Qmaz246 said:
			
		

> Ahah, yeah, i'm like 17 and I don't have anything....



Aww don't worry. Good things take time. And you meet them in the most unexpected places. I met my ex at a puppet class I took as a joke and he thought was something else at a theatre convection XD My current boyfriend was while playing League of Legends.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Qmaz246 said:


> Thats cool....where's tha..Washington? Sheesh, you live far.



Yup. That's why I do Disneyland, not Disney World.


----------



## Qmaz246

Orreed said:


> Aww don't worry. Good things take time. And you meet them in the most unexpected places. I met my ex at a puppet class I took as a joke and he thought was something else at a theatre convection XD My current boyfriend was while playing League of Legends.



But, to be honest, you had gamer girl appeal because of this.


----------



## Orreed

Qmaz246 said:
			
		

> But, to be honest, you had gamer girl appeal because of this.



True, a lot of guys go crazy over that. But Zander introduced me to League, and other than that I just grew up with some Nintendo and Roller Coaster Tycoon. You have Disney guy appeal. Not too many guys like Disney lol.


----------



## Qmaz246

Orreed said:


> True, a lot of guys go crazy over that. But Zander introduced me to League, and other than that I just grew up with some Nintendo and Roller Coaster Tycoon. You have Disney guy appeal. Not too many guys like Disney lol.



Yeah....but I don't know anybody who likes that.......


----------



## Orreed

Qmaz246 said:


> Yeah....but I don't know anybody who likes that.......



Oh wow. I'm the only hard core theme park geek at my school but soooo many people love Disney movies.


----------



## Qmaz246

Orreed said:


> Oh wow. I'm the only hard core theme park geek at my school but soooo many people love Disney movies.



Yeah...but nobody likes the Parks as much as I do......(In my School)


----------



## Orreed

Qmaz246 said:


> Yeah...but nobody likes the Parks as much as I do......(In my School)



Oh yeah same I meant school


----------



## Qmaz246

Orreed said:


> Oh yeah same I meant school



Well.....we'll see. We go on our Disney trip this weekend.


----------



## Orreed

Qmaz246 said:


> Well.....we'll see. We go on our Disney trip this weekend.



Nice! Why don't you have a ticker? My school's band is going on Thursday! They'll be there on the weekend too lol.


----------



## Qmaz246

Orreed said:


> Nice! Why don't you have a ticker? My school's band is going on Thursday! They'll be there on the weekend too lol.



Because it doesn't fit.....lol....I hope they decide to soft open Mine Train.....


----------



## Orreed

Qmaz246 said:
			
		

> Because it doesn't fit.....lol....I hope they decide to soft open Mine Train.....



Oh haha. Yeah that'd be cool.


----------



## Cinderella8

I finished The Fault in Our Stars.

I'm done. Forget the movie forget the book I'm never reading or LOOKING at it again I'll get rid of my copy I. Am. Done.

Too. Sad.


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> I finished The Fault in Our Stars.
> 
> I'm done. Forget the movie forget the book I'm never reading or LOOKING at it again I'll get rid of my copy I. Am. Done.
> 
> Too. Sad.



You should read something Happy, I suggest reading or watching something happy......maybe watch some cat videos or something.


----------



## CleverBelle

Cinderella8 said:


> I finished The Fault in Our Stars.
> 
> I'm done. Forget the movie forget the book I'm never reading or LOOKING at it again I'll get rid of my copy I. Am. Done.
> 
> Too. Sad.



Everytime I read it, I have to start again once I finish because I want Augustus to be there again, and it ends up in a cycle of reading it 5 times in a row.


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> You should read something Happy, I suggest reading or watching something happy......maybe watch some cat videos or something.


I'm watching Super Cats 


CleverBelle said:


> Everytime I read it, I have to start again once I finish because I want Augustus to be there again, and it ends up in a cycle of reading it 5 times in a row.


Yeah  I almost wish I hadn't read it. Too much. Too hard.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Here's some random: 

"If I had a nickel for every time I've been doomed by a puppet... I'd have two nickels! Which isn't much...but it's kind of weird that it happened twice..."


----------



## Cinderella8

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Here's some random:
> 
> "If I had a nickel for every time I've been doomed by a puppet... I'd have two nickels! Which isn't much...but it's kind of weird that it happened twice..."


Phineas and Ferb?


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Cinderella8 said:


> Phineas and Ferb?



Yup! It's from the movie. I'm kind of a Phineas and Ferb addict.


----------



## Cinderella8

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Yup! It's from the movie. I'm kind of a Phineas and Ferb addict.


*fist pump* I'm proud of myself for getting that

I LOVE Phineas and Ferb, Mission: Marvel was like the best thing ever xD

Phineas and Ferb, Gravity Falls, Liv and Maddie, Max Steel, and Slugterra are just about the only shows I ever watch, Disney is (obviously) my life (and lack of)


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Cinderella8 said:


> *fist pump* I'm proud of myself for getting that
> 
> I LOVE Phineas and Ferb, Mission: Marvel was like the best thing ever xD
> 
> Phineas and Ferb, Gravity Falls, Liv and Maddie, Max Steel, and Slugterra are just about the only shows I ever watch, Disney is (obviously) my life (and lack of)



Hahaha, yes, that was great! Phineas and Ferb is actually the only Disney channel show I watch, I watch it on Netflix, since we don't get the actual channel. Haven't seen those other shows.


----------



## Silvermist20

About to drink out of the funnel I made from my Wreck This Journal. Wish me luck!

Edit: It actually worked. I was expecting it to fall apart or something. The water tasted like paper though.


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> I finished The Fault in Our Stars.
> 
> I'm done. Forget the movie forget the book I'm never reading or LOOKING at it again I'll get rid of my copy I. Am. Done.
> 
> Too. Sad.



OMG! I was a hot mess after I read it I was crying so much...and just be happy you didn't read Allegiant ( I almost threw that book across the room lol)



Silvermist20 said:


> About to drink out of the funnel I made from my Wreck This Journal. Wish me luck!
> 
> Edit: It actually worked. I was expecting it to fall apart or something. The water tasted like paper though.



I have a Wreck this Journal I haven't done that page yet but now I know that it works I'll probably do it!


----------



## Cinderella8

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Hahaha, yes, that was great! Phineas and Ferb is actually the only Disney channel show I watch, I watch it on Netflix, since we don't get the actual channel. Haven't seen those other shows.


I wish I had a Netflix.

Yeah, nobody has I'm the only nerdy one 


Silvermist20 said:


> About to drink out of the funnel I made from my Wreck This Journal. Wish me luck!
> 
> Edit: It actually worked. I was expecting it to fall apart or something. The water tasted like paper though.



I LOVE Wreck this Journal! I haven't done that page yet though


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

CleverBelle said:


> Everytime I read it, I have to start again once I finish because I want Augustus to be there again, and it ends up in a cycle of reading it 5 times in a row.



I'm reading it now  I'm on page 25 and it's okay right now. I'm being left out from my friends right now. I have to wait for the school to be done with their keystone Tests. Yay me.


----------



## Qmaz246

I love all the randomness in Phineas and Ferb..... especially how aware Dr. D is to how his inventions fail.....
"Where does the self-destruction button go?"

"I put the buttons where nobody can find them. On the bottom of their feet!"


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Qmaz246 said:


> I love all the randomness in Phineas and Ferb..... especially how aware Dr. D is to how his inventions fail.....
> "Where does the self-destruction button go?"
> 
> "I put the buttons where nobody can find them. On the bottom of their feet!"



Yes! And the backstories crack me up.


----------



## Qmaz246

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Yes! And the backstories crack me up.



The got so alike, that he would just reference a long backstory, he didn't have to go back.


----------



## Cinderella8

So we're having a HUGE thunderstorm and it thundered at about 5:20 this morning...

I can't even describe it. It was HUGE, long, and very loud. Like, I could feel everything in the room vibrating

Except it woke me up from the dream, where (because I read Percy Jackson before bed) I was fighting Ares, Kronos and -the traitor- (no spoilers, just in case) and the thunder went off and I thought that was some other Titan joining the mix or something XD


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> So we're having a HUGE thunderstorm and it thundered at about 5:20 this morning...
> 
> I can't even describe it. It was HUGE, long, and very loud. Like, I could feel everything in the room vibrating
> 
> Except it woke me up from the dream, where (because I read Percy Jackson before bed) I was fighting Ares, Kronos and -the traitor- (no spoilers, just in case) and the thunder went off and I thought that was some other Titan joining the mix or something XD



Were you fighting as Percy, or was he there with you, along with Grover and Annabeth, and Luke?


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Were you fighting as Percy, or was he there with you, along with Grover and Annabeth, and Luke?



I was fighting with Percy. I was basically my OC I made back when we had a Camp Half-Blood RP

Luke had the master bolt. I got electrocuted by it

It wasn't nice. But the dream rocked xD


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> I was fighting with Percy. I was basically my OC I made back when we had a Camp Half-Blood RP
> 
> Luke had the master bolt. I got electrocuted by it
> 
> It wasn't nice. But the dream rocked xD



Lol awesome


----------



## Qmaz246

I don't follow any of the other RPs


----------



## Fairywings

Qmaz246 said:
			
		

> I don't follow any of the other RPs



A lot of people don't. Even I din't follow them all, and there's a few I'm in but am not constantly a part of


----------



## Qmaz246

Fairywings said:


> A lot of people don't. Even I din't follow them all, and there's a few I'm in but am not constantly a part of



Ah....well, i wish we had more discussions here.


----------



## Fairywings

Qmaz246 said:
			
		

> Ah....well, i wish we had more discussions here.



Summer's coming, which means the peak will happen. We'll have a big wave of fresh blood and 80% of it we'll never talk to again after this summer or even after their first post on the Introduce Yourself Thread, but the new blood will get things going. That 20% will stay for a while too, that's how I came all those years ago, and the same with a lit of the movers and shakers. There will be games and people asking for trip tips and the Marvel Discussion thread will blow up with the movies coming out and maybe that new fan thread will do well with the talk about nonMarvel movies.


----------



## Qmaz246

Fairywings said:


> Summer's coming, which means the peak will happen. We'll have a big wave of fresh blood and 80% of it we'll never talk to again after this summer or even after their first post on the Introduce Yourself Thread, but the new blood will get things going. That 20% will stay for a while too, that's how I came all those years ago, and the same with a lit of the movers and shakers. There will be games and people asking for trip tips and the Marvel Discussion thread will blow up with the movies coming out and maybe that new fan thread will do well with the talk about nonMarvel movies.



Yeah, well, what sucks is that I don't have a real computer for over the summer, so my peak is all school year......


----------



## disneyanney

So what do you all even do over the summer? I was gone half the time last year, and I can't figure out how to survive at home. Our vacation isn't until school starts back up...


----------



## Fairywings

Read, write, computer, games, movies, summer homework, this year I'm takibg government and economics in the summer......


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> So what do you all even do over the summer? I was gone half the time last year, and I can't figure out how to survive at home. Our vacation isn't until school starts back up...



*fist pump* Nothing!
Actually, DIS, softball, swimming, reading, writing, drawing, DIS, more softball, more swimming, and DIS.


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> *fist pump* Nothing!
> Actually, DIS, softball, swimming, reading, writing, drawing, DIS, more softball, more swimming, and DIS.



Lol. 
Perry, that sounds absolutely horrific. Don't get me wrong, I love learning, but economics not so much.


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> Lol.
> Perry, that sounds absolutely horrific. Don't get me wrong, I love learning, but economics not so much.



I take government in the first half and economics in the 2nd. It's all online, though I had to buy the books. It's better than doing it in the school year, where each one is a semester.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

A girl in my class looked at everyone's test scores while the other kids in my class were taking a break in between periods! I hate nosy people!


----------



## Fairywings

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> A girl in my class looked at everyone's test scores while the other kids in my class were taking a break in between periods! I hate nosy people!



That's just not cool


----------



## Cinderella8

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> A girl in my class looked at everyone's test scores while the other kids in my class were taking a break in between periods! I hate nosy people!


Ditto! I really don't like it when people do that

Am I the only one who's every caught somebody cheating and purposefully wrote down all the wrong answer? Then gone back and fixed them? XD


----------



## disneyanney

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> A girl in my class looked at everyone's test scores while the other kids in my class were taking a break in between periods! I hate nosy people!



That's terrible. I mean, considering there's an actual law that keeps teachers from sharing the scores of other students with others.


----------



## maps823

Anyone else watching the Survivor finale?


----------



## Qmaz246

maps823 said:


> Anyone else watching the Survivor finale?



Nope, watching South Park episode about Apple.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

maps823 said:


> Anyone else watching the Survivor finale?



Yes!!!  I wanted spencer to win!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Studying for my very last test in high school that I will ever take. Tomorrow's my last day!


----------



## Cinderella8

Ugh my friends let a secret I told them get out and now I'm really mad at them and just want to be alone and take a break from the for a while to cool off but I can't because they're my only three friends in this blasted school and I don't want to go back to being a loner >=(

Sorry had to vent a bit there


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> Ugh my friends let a secret I told them get out and now I'm really mad at them and just want to be alone and take a break from the for a while to cool off but I can't because they're my only three friends in this blasted school and I don't want to go back to being a loner >=(
> 
> Sorry had to vent a bit there



Well, we're all friends here, you don't have to tell us anything, but if you want comfort, we're all here for you.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> Ugh my friends let a secret I told them get out and now I'm really mad at them and just want to be alone and take a break from the for a while to cool off but I can't because they're my only three friends in this blasted school and I don't want to go back to being a loner >=(
> 
> Sorry had to vent a bit there



Sucks. Really sucks.

If you want revenge, here's how I'd go about it: be cool, cold. Don't show your anger, but act indifferent, and don't let them explain, and if they ask why you won't let them explain, tell thrm "you didn't listen to me when I told you to keep it a secret so why should I listen to you?" Then make up at your leisure but later, don't apologize in the next breath.

Of course, I have a vicious/vindictive/vengeful streak, so you might not want to take my advice

Whatever you do, dont trust them with another for a good 6 months at least


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Well, we're all friends here, you don't have to tell us anything, but if you want comfort, we're all here for you.





Fairywings said:


> Sucks. Really sucks.
> 
> If you want revenge, here's how I'd go about it: be cool, cold. Don't show your anger, but act indifferent, and don't let them explain, and if they ask why you won't let them explain, tell thrm "you didn't listen to me when I told you to keep it a secret so why should I listen to you?" Then make up at your leisure but later, don't apologize in the next breath.
> 
> Of course, I have a vicious/vindictive/vengeful streak, so you might not want to take my advice
> 
> Whatever you do, dont trust them with another for a good 6 months at least



Thanks Qmaz 

Well, I reeeeeaaaaally want revenge, love revenge, but like I said, they're kinda all I got. I don't want to lose them.

Honestly? I never trusted them at all. I don't trust anyone or anything. Except maybe Noelle. Otherwise, I don't even leave anything off value hidden in my locker or even with a teacher. I just don't like putting something inportant out of my hands. Either that or all the betrayals in book like Percy Jackson have really gotten to me 

Anyways, I slipped up and something out, and they told someone, and then that someone told someone, it continued/is continuing. 

At any rate, I'll have to do my best to avoid certain people tomorrow. Oh wait, they're my reading partner.. *facepalm* Fantastic.

Definitely not looking forward to tomorrow, despite the Friday and auction at school.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Thanks Qmaz
> 
> Well, I reeeeeaaaaally want revenge, love revenge, but like I said, they're kinda all I got. I don't want to lose them.
> 
> Honestly? I never trusted them at all. I don't trust anyone or anything. Except maybe Noelle. Otherwise, I don't even leave anything off value hidden in my locker or even with a teacher. I just don't like putting something inportant out of my hands. Either that or all the betrayals in book like Percy Jackson have really gotten to me
> 
> Anyways, I slipped up and something out, and they told someone, and then that someone told someone, it continued/is continuing.
> 
> At any rate, I'll have to do my best to avoid certain people tomorrow. Oh wait, they're my reading partner.. *facepalm* Fantastic.
> 
> Definitely not looking forward to tomorrow, despite the Friday and auction at school.



Then just glare at them a lot, maybe not hurt them but let them know that you are not happy with them. If you just let it go, it gives off the appearance to everyone else that you're the type to let people walk all over you.

I think it's great that you don't trust people. These days, people are crueler, and they like to use other people.


----------



## disneyanney

Ouch! I'm sorry, Cindy. 

Another option is to just settle things with them. I mean, don't let it go, but explain that that was not okay. I don't know what exactly happened, of course, but sometimes people do things without meaning to.


----------



## Silvermist20

Hey Cindy, remember my avatar?


----------



## Doodle98

I'm so sorry, Cind. That really sucks.


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> Ugh my friends let a secret I told them get out and now I'm really mad at them and just want to be alone and take a break from the for a while to cool off but I can't because they're my only three friends in this blasted school and I don't want to go back to being a loner >=(
> 
> Sorry had to vent a bit there



 I'm so sorry. Hang it there! And eat a lot of cookie dough ice cream. People are so frustrating.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

So this is a really long post. 
So I was in science. It started to rain and everyone stood up to look out the window bc we could literally see the clouds and fog. (I was on the second floor, corner of the building) and so my science teacher says to concentrate so we sit back down. All of a sudden when he was about to start speaking again, here goes the hail! Everyone stood up and he literally had to scream, "Since it's hailing outside, does anyone know what it is made of?" Then we all sat back down in our seats when it turned sunny. The intercom goes off with our principal saying, "The tornado warning drill is now over!" We didn't even hear that it started!!! Lol. I asked my friend, "did it rain at Disney when you went there?" Haha. Best class of my life!


----------



## Malachi85

Sometimes when there is a passenger that missed their flight... I expect anger Lol and when I hype myself up to deal with said passengers, and the opposite occurs (super nice) I feel sad....


----------



## Cinderella8

Thanks for the support everyone  We ended up just settling, but they know I'm still upset with them.

On the plus side, today I got basically free Beats Solo, a season of Avatar books, and like six pairs of earrings



Silvermist20 said:


> Hey Cindy, remember my avatar?



Oh my gosh yes xD Now that song is in my head


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Oh my gosh yes xD Now that song is in my head



Hey! Hey! Hey!

I don't like walking around this old and empty house
So hold my hand, I'll walk with you my dear

The stairs creak as I sleep, 
It's keeping me awake
It's the house telling you to close your eyes

And some days I can't even trust myself
It's killing me to see you this way

'Cause though the truth may vary
This ship will carry our bodies safe to shore

Hey! Hey! Hey!

There's an old voice in my head 
That's holding me back
Well tell her that I miss our little talks

Soon it will all be over, and buried with our past
We used to play outside when we were young
And full of life and full of love

Some days I don't know if I am wrong or right. 
Your mind is playing tricks on you my dear

'Cause though the truth may vary
This ship will carry our bodies safe to shore

Hey!
Don't listen to a word I say
Hey!
The screams all sound the same
Hey!

Though the truth may vary
This ship will carry our bodies safe to shore

You're gone, gone, gone away, 
I watched you disappear
All that's left is a ghost of you
Now we're torn, torn, torn apart, 
there's nothing we can do,
Just let me go, we'll meet again soon

Now wait, wait, wait for me, please hang around
I'll see you when I fall asleep

Hey!
Don't listen to a word I say
Hey!
The screams all sound the same
Hey!

Though the truth may vary
this ship will carry our bodies safe to shore

Hey!
Don't listen to a word I say
Hey!
The screams all sound the same
Hey!

Though the truth may vary
This ship will carry our bodies safe to shore 

Though the truth may vary
This ship will carry our bodies safe to shore

Though the truth may vary
This ship will carry our bodies safe to shore

MWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Qmaz246

Well.....i'll just put this here......



> I starred in every high school play
> Blew every drama teacher away
> I graduated first in my class at Juilliard
> Took every acting workshop I could
> And I dreamed of Hollywood
> While I read my Uta Hagen and studied the Bard
> 
> Hit the boards and paid my dues
> And got phenomenal rave reviews
> I knew the world was gonna love me, without a doubt
> I was sure that Tarantino would be callin' me on the phone
> Annie Leibovitz would shoot me for Rolling Stone
> But the years have come and gone
> And I'm sorry to say that's not the way that it's all worked out
> 
> I'm a tour guide on the Jungle Cruise ride
> Skipper Dan is the name
> And I'm doin' 34 shows every day
> And every time it's the same
> Look at those hippos, they're wigglin' their ears
> Just like they've done for the last 50 years
> Now I'm laughin' at my own jokes but I'm cryin' inside
> Cause I'm workin' on the Jungle Cruise ride
> 
> Oh, the critics, they used to say
> I was the new Olivier
> Thought I'd be the toast of Sundance or maybe Cannes
> Aw, but don't bother tryin' to IMDB me
> The only place you might possibly see me
> Is ridin' my little boat around Adventureland
> It ain't exactly what I planned
> 
> But I'm a tour guide on the Jungle Cruise ride
> Skipper Dan is the name
> And I'm doin 34 shows every day
> And every time it's the same
> I would've killed if I'd been in "Speed The Plow"
> But what's the difference, that's all behind me now
> Cause I'm payin' the rent and I'm swallowin my pride
> And I'm workin' on the Jungle Cruise ride
> 
> I should be there on Broadway
> Knockin' 'em dead in "12 Angry Men"
> But instead I'm here tellin' these lame jokes
> Again and again and again and again and again and again and again
> 
> Bengal Tigers can jump over 20 feet!
> That's an African bull elephant...
> And there it is, the backside of water!
> What have I done with my life?!
> 
> I shoulda listened when my grandfather said
> "Why don't you major in business instead?"
> Now my hopes have all vanished and my dreams have all died
> And I'll probably work forever as a tour guide on the Jungle Cruise ride
> Skipper Dan is the name
> And I'm doin' 34 shows every day
> And every time it's the same
> Look at those hippos, they're wigglin their ears
> Somebody shoot me cause I'm bored to tears
> Always said I'd be famous... I guess that I lied
> Cause I'm workin' on the Jungle Cruise ride
> I'm still workin' on the Jungle Cruise ride


----------



## Orreed

Big Hero Six (The next Disney Animated movie) looks cute.
http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/big_hero_6/trailers/


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I wanna see it!! I got to meet Don Hahn and Kristina Reed at d23 last summer


----------



## Orreed

WDWJonasGirl said:
			
		

> I wanna see it!! I got to meet Don Hahn and Kristina Reed at d23 last summer



Woah that's awesome!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Hey! Hey! Hey!
> 
> I don't like walking around this old and empty house
> So hold my hand, I'll walk with you my dear
> 
> The stairs creak as I sleep,
> It's keeping me awake
> It's the house telling you to close your eyes
> 
> And some days I can't even trust myself
> It's killing me to see you this way
> 
> 'Cause though the truth may vary
> This ship will carry our bodies safe to shore
> 
> Hey! Hey! Hey!
> 
> There's an old voice in my head
> That's holding me back
> Well tell her that I miss our little talks
> 
> Soon it will all be over, and buried with our past
> We used to play outside when we were young
> And full of life and full of love
> 
> Some days I don't know if I am wrong or right.
> Your mind is playing tricks on you my dear
> 
> 'Cause though the truth may vary
> This ship will carry our bodies safe to shore
> 
> Hey!
> Don't listen to a word I say
> Hey!
> The screams all sound the same
> Hey!
> 
> Though the truth may vary
> This ship will carry our bodies safe to shore
> 
> You're gone, gone, gone away,
> I watched you disappear
> All that's left is a ghost of you
> Now we're torn, torn, torn apart,
> there's nothing we can do,
> Just let me go, we'll meet again soon
> 
> Now wait, wait, wait for me, please hang around
> I'll see you when I fall asleep
> 
> Hey!
> Don't listen to a word I say
> Hey!
> The screams all sound the same
> Hey!
> 
> Though the truth may vary
> this ship will carry our bodies safe to shore
> 
> Hey!
> Don't listen to a word I say
> Hey!
> The screams all sound the same
> Hey!
> 
> Though the truth may vary
> This ship will carry our bodies safe to shore
> 
> Though the truth may vary
> This ship will carry our bodies safe to shore
> 
> Though the truth may vary
> This ship will carry our bodies safe to shore
> 
> MWAHAHAHAHA!



*facepalm*


----------



## The Villianess

So I broke down crying during my Geometry final Friday. That's a big deal because I never cry and certainly not during a test. It didn't help that I missed my lunch period because I was finishing the test and I was really hungry (which kept blowing my concentration). I'll probably end up sobbing if I fail it and sobbing if I miraculously end up passing it.


----------



## Silvermist20

Last night I went to someone's house and two things happened.

1. I was in the pool and kept calling people weiners because they wouldn't get in the pool because "it was too cold." So then two girls started calling me a weiner and attacked me with pool noodles.

2. A bunch of us played manhunt while it was really muddy because it rained. It was my uncle's girlfriend's two daughters, their one cousin, and the one daughter's "friend" (we all kept thinking they were dating) vs. me, my cousin, and the two daughter's other cousin. (That might've sounded confusing but oh well.)  When I tried running, my feet and shoes kept squeeking because of all of the mud.  Anyway, later on in the game, we couldn't find the one daughter and her "friend" for like 20 minutes so we eventually gave up and it turns out, they were just hiding behind some trees. -_- Long story short, my body aches a little now and my legs and feet were covered in grass and dirt.

It was a fun night though.


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


> Last night I went to someone's house and two things happened.
> 
> 1. I was in the pool and kept calling people weiners because they wouldn't get in the pool because "it was too cold." So then two girls started calling me a weiner and attacked me with pool noodles.
> 
> 2. A bunch of us played manhunt while it was really muddy because it rained. It was my uncle's girlfriend's two daughters, their one cousin, and the one daughter's "friend" (we all kept thinking they were dating) vs. me, my cousin, and the two daughter's other cousin. (That might've sounded confusing but oh well.)  When I tried running, my feet and shoes kept squeeking because of all of the mud.  Anyway, later on in the game, we couldn't find the one daughter and her "friend" for like 20 minutes so we eventually gave up and it turns out, they were just hiding behind some trees. -_- Long story short, my body aches a little now and my legs and feet were covered in grass and dirt.
> 
> It was a fun night though.



Ouch, but at least you had fun.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

The Villianess said:


> So I broke down crying during my Geometry final Friday. That's a big deal because I never cry and certainly not during a test. It didn't help that I missed my lunch period because I was finishing the test and I was really hungry (which kept blowing my concentration). I'll probably end up sobbing if I fail it and sobbing if I miraculously end up passing it.



I'm sure you'll do fine! Good luck!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Silvermist20 said:


> Last night I went to someone's house and two things happened.  1. I was in the pool and kept calling people weiners because they wouldn't get in the pool because "it was too cold." So then two girls started calling me a weiner and attacked me with pool noodles.  2. A bunch of us played manhunt while it was really muddy because it rained. It was my uncle's girlfriend's two daughters, their one cousin, and the one daughter's "friend" (we all kept thinking they were dating) vs. me, my cousin, and the two daughter's other cousin. (That might've sounded confusing but oh well.)  When I tried running, my feet and shoes kept squeeking because of all of the mud.  Anyway, later on in the game, we couldn't find the one daughter and her "friend" for like 20 minutes so we eventually gave up and it turns out, they were just hiding behind some trees. -_- Long story short, my body aches a little now and my legs and feet were covered in grass and dirt.  It was a fun night though.



I love manhunt but I haven't played it in like two years!


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> Ouch, but at least you had fun.



After a while I didn't mind the noodles. I forgot to mention that we did have a noodle fight. And they were just kidding about the weiner thing.


----------



## Silvermist20

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> I love manhunt but I haven't played it in like two years!



Same but longer, until last night.


----------



## Stormstar135

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> *facepalm*



Lol

Stormy


----------



## Orreed

Thunder makes me so happy.


----------



## CleverBelle

I just officially switched from internet explorer to chrome because IE wouldnt let me reblog anything on tumblr...... and we cant have that


----------



## Fairywings

CleverBelle said:
			
		

> I just officially switched from internet explorer to chrome because IE wouldnt let me reblog anything on tumblr...... and we cant have that



Chrome tends to run a pretty big percent better anyway


----------



## Doodle98

CleverBelle said:


> I just officially switched from internet explorer to chrome because IE wouldnt let me reblog anything on tumblr...... and we cant have that



There was a bug going on IE too. Chrome is way better.


----------



## Doodle98

Suddenly, pinapples


----------



## Orreed

I am a Chrome and all around Google Fan. I much prefer Drive over word,  and use chrome on my computer and tablet. Chrome is much faster and more visually appealing than Internet Explorer.


----------



## Silvermist20

I changed my avatar to Starbucks and the ironic thing is that I've never even had anything from there.


----------



## ambee2030

Hey


----------



## Stormstar135

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> I changed my avatar to Starbucks and the ironic thing is that I've never even had anything from there.



You've never had Starbucks ?

Stormy


----------



## Silvermist20

Stormstar135 said:


> You've never had Starbucks ?
> 
> Stormy



Nope. I want to so bad though. You know, for the experience.


----------



## Silvermist20

Does anyone watch PLL?


----------



## Stormstar135

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> Nope. I want to so bad though. You know, for the experience.



Yeah. I'm watching the Hobbit 

Stormy


----------



## ambee2030

Stormstar135 said:


> Yeah. I'm watching the Hobbit   Stormy


 Me too lol


----------



## Orreed

All the band kids just came back from a trip to Disney and Universal. 
My other friend is going on Wednesday 
QMaz is there right now. 
Ugh this is too much I miss Disney!!!
The struggle 
lol


----------



## Fairywings

I have Gryffindor nails. I did alternating red and gold. My left hand matches my left foot and my right hand matches my right foot.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> I have Gryffindor nails. I did alternating red and gold. My left hand matches my left foot and my right hand matches my right foot.



That's so cute!! I need gold and red. And it can double as US Marine colors


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> That's so cute!! I need gold and red. And it can double as US Marine colors



lol. My mom asked me why I didn't do Ravenclaw colors and I told her I had no blue and bronze/copper.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> lol. My mom asked me why I didn't do Ravenclaw colors and I told her I had no blue and bronze/copper.



As a fellow Ravenclaw I was wondering the same thing lol. And major props your mom knows what Ravenclaw is. I don't even think mine knows what a Gryffindor is haha. She doesn't watch or read awesome things.  She's never seen a Marvel movie


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> As a fellow Ravenclaw I was wondering the same thing lol. And major props your mom knows what Ravenclaw is. I don't even think mine knows what a Gryffindor is haha. She doesn't watch or read awesome things.  She's never seen a Marvel movie



Yeah, she's read it too, just not as.....I guess obsessive as I am. The big Marvel fan other than myself is my dad though. Oh wow, I feel bad for you!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Does anyone watch PLL?



What's that?


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Yeah, she's read it too, just not as.....I guess obsessive as I am. The big Marvel fan other than myself is my dad though. Oh wow, I feel bad for you!



Ah lucky, that's cool. My dad has seen a few Marvel movies,but that's it. It's okay, I have a geeky uncle and aunt. And if I have kids in the way future they will have so much geeky stuff lol.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:
			
		

> Ah lucky, that's cool. My dad has seen a few Marvel movies,but that's it. It's okay, I have a geeky uncle and aunt. And if I have kids in the way future they will have so much geeky stuff lol.



Yeah, I will make sure my nieces and nephews will know the good stuff. This would hsppen if I had kids myself, but I won't, so it'll have to be my nieces and nephews


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> What's that?



*gasp* Only one of the best shows ever, Pretty Little Liars!


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Yeah, I will make sure my nieces and nephews will know the good stuff. This would hsppen if I had kids myself, but I won't, so it'll have to be my nieces and nephews



Yeah. You'll be Cool Aunt Perry! Everytime I see cute kid Marvel or Doctor Who stuff I'm like "So adorable that will be my child!!" My poor maybe kids will probably hate them lol.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

My friend butt-dialed me while I was at the dentist! Lol


----------



## Stormstar135

Who has seen the Hobbit

Stormy


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> *gasp* Only one of the best shows ever, Pretty Little Liars!



Ohhhhhhhhhhhh.


On a completely random topic (that's the name of the game I guess lol)

On Thursday we're having inflatables for the last day of school. Most of them are competing at some point. So me and a friend are basically in a Hunger Game lol, because of a rivalry we have. See, in Warriors, there are the four Clans, and she likes ThunderClan and I like RiverClan, and we usually are butting heads over who's best. So her nickname Blue (Bluestar) and my nickname Crooked (Crookedstar) evolved, and now we're full-fledged competing in EVERYTHING to prove who's best XD

I must dominate these inflatables


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> 
> On a completely random topic (that's the name of the game I guess lol)
> 
> On Thursday we're having inflatables for the last day of school. Most of them are competing at some point. So me and a friend are basically in a Hunger Game lol, because of a rivalry we have. See, in Warriors, there are the four Clans, and she likes ThunderClan and I like RiverClan, and we usually are butting heads over who's best. So her nickname Blue (Bluestar) and my nickname Crooked (Crookedstar) evolved, and now we're full-fledged competing in EVERYTHING to prove who's best XD
> 
> I must dominate these inflatables



lol. Ah, the joys of youth. Just wait until you become old like me and have exams instead of fun days.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> lol. Ah, the joys of youth. Just wait until you become old like me and have exams instead of fun days.



Well, we do have exams, but we're exempt if we get an A both semesters or one A and one B in the class, so I've never had to take an exam

But I did take a Health post test/final today, I finished it in 12.7 minutes. I timed myself XD


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Well, we do have exams, but we're exempt if we get an A both semesters or one A and one B in the class, so I've never had to take an exam
> 
> But I did take a Health post test/final today, I finished it in 12.7 minutes. I timed myself XD



For my school, if you miss one day of school and it wasn't for a college campus visit or a school function you have to take exams for the classes you missed on that day you were absent. It can suck. A lot.


----------



## Orreed

Oh eww poor Perry. And wow Bri your lucky. Mine is pretty fair. I get 3 exemptions as a junior. Eluding field trip and colleges, it's two absences with an 80+ or 4 with an 90+. I'm doing history, physics, and audio video. It's pretty sweet because those are the only three we have to take next Wednesday so I don't to have to come in that day! And next Thursday (Our last day) I only have a Spanish exam and then I can leave whoo!


----------



## Doodle98

I have to take every exam. You guys are so lucky.


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> I have to take every exam. You guys are so lucky.



Ouch sorry


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> For my school, if you miss one day of school and it wasn't for a college campus visit or a school function you have to take exams for the classes you missed on that day you were absent. It can suck. A lot.



Geez, Per. At my school you get up to 5 absences per semester that don't have a doctors note. 6 or more and you get held back. Or that's the threat, anyway.



Orreed said:


> Oh eww poor Perry. And wow Bri your lucky. Mine is pretty fair. I get 3 exemptions as a junior. Eluding field trip and colleges, it's two absences with an 80+ or 4 with an 90+. I'm doing history, physics, and audio video. It's pretty sweet because those are the only three we have to take next Wednesday so I don't to have to come in that day! And next Thursday (Our last day) I only have a Spanish exam and then I can leave whoo!





Doodle98 said:


> I have to take every exam. You guys are so lucky.



I had to take all of mine, if it makes you feel any better. Usually we get exempt if we have A's for the year, but for some reason they made it all
mandatory this year.


----------



## Qmaz246

Hey ho, just got back from Disney. It was AMAZING, and even got onto the Minetrain for a soft opening.


----------



## disneyanney

Qmaz246 said:


> Hey ho, just got back from Disney. It was AMAZING, and even got onto the Minetrain for a soft opening.



I heard about the soft opening! Was the Mine Train fun?


----------



## Qmaz246

disneyanney said:


> I heard about the soft opening! Was the Mine Train fun?



Yes! Very, think of a combination of Splash and Big Thunder, Rollercoaster, then Animatronics singing, and then Rollercoaster again.


----------



## Silvermist20

Qmaz246 said:


> Yes! Very, think of a combination of Splash and Big Thunder, Rollercoaster, then Animatronics singing, and then Rollercoaster again.



I saw a video of it online. It looks great!


----------



## Doodle98

Telltale games=<3


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Just got back from Disneyland! Even though it seems most people here haven't even been to Disneyland... 
It was so much fun, we got awesome seats for World of Color, and rode Indiana Jones and Thunder Mountain a bajillion times. (two of the best rides EVER!)  
And we got to eat at the Blue Bayou which was the coolest most awesome Disney experience I've ever had. It was just like perpetually riding my favorite ride while eating food and you can't get much better than that...


----------



## Qmaz246

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Just got back from Disneyland! Even though it seems most people here haven't even been to Disneyland...
> It was so much fun, we got awesome seats for World of Color, and rode Indiana Jones and Thunder Mountain a bajillion times. (two of the best rides EVER!)
> And we got to eat at the Blue Bayou which was the coolest most awesome Disney experience I've ever had. It was just like perpetually riding my favorite ride while eating food and you can't get much better than that...



Yeah, not as good as Space Mountain, Exhibition Everest, Rockin' Roller Coaster, and the new Seven Dwarfs Mine Train. Hmph


----------



## frozenchick

Qmaz246 said:


> Hey ho, just got back from Disney. It was AMAZING, and even got onto the Minetrain for a soft opening.



LUCKY.


----------



## Orreed

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Just got back from Disneyland! Even though it seems most people here haven't even been to Disneyland...
> It was so much fun, we got awesome seats for World of Color, and rode Indiana Jones and Thunder Mountain a bajillion times. (two of the best rides EVER!)
> And we got to eat at the Blue Bayou which was the coolest most awesome Disney experience I've ever had. It was just like perpetually riding my favorite ride while eating food and you can't get much better than that...



I think Indiana Jones is the_ best_ Disney ride ever. I love WDW, but I'm really craving a Disneyland trip lately because I haven't been since 10 and find both resorts awesome.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Orreed said:


> I think Indiana Jones is the_ best_ Disney ride ever. I love WDW, but I'm really craving a Disneyland trip lately because I haven't been since 10 and find both resorts awesome.



Yeah, I still haven't been to WDW, I really need to... Hopefully soon.


----------



## Qmaz246

Hey, did you guys know that sometimes, sloths mistake their arms for tree limbs, and grab onto those, only to fall to their death?


----------



## Orreed

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Yeah, I still haven't been to WDW, I really need to... Hopefully soon.



I hope you get to! It's a really different and magical experience.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Orreed said:


> I hope you get to! It's a really different and magical experience.



If I do the DCP I might get to. Other than that, I don't know, it's really difficult for us because of the distance. But we're on the lookout for opportunities!


----------



## Orreed

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:
			
		

> If I do the DCP I might get to. Other than that, I don't know, it's really difficult for us because of the distance. But we're on the lookout for opportunities!



Oh I get that. I want to visit all the Disney parks (Including Paris, Tokyo, and Shanghai) It'll be far and expensive but it's on my life goals anf I'm gonna do it! I live in between the Amerocan resorts so thats nice. I hope you get to go to WDW! And if you do Fall Advantage 2016 we'll be in the same program


----------



## Cinderella8

Watching Catfish

I love this show, I really wanna see the movie


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Orreed said:


> Oh I get that. I want to visit all the Disney parks (Including Paris, Tokyo, and Shanghai) It'll be far and expensive but it's on my life goals anf I'm gonna do it! I live in between the Amerocan resorts so thats nice. I hope you get to go to WDW! And if you do Fall Advantage 2016 we'll be in the same program



That'd be cool! I haven't quite decided which semester I want to apply for yet, but I'll probably do either Fall 2016 or Spring 2017 which is my sophomore year of college. I'm taking a gap year before college. That's a good life goal!


----------



## disneyanney

This is what I get for (purposefully) reading fan fics that are swimming out there on the Internet: 

Voldemort and Bellatrix have a child; Lily and James Potter are death eaters who raise that kid.


I think I'm scarred for life. Like, you just can't do that.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> This is what I get for (purposefully) reading fan fics that are swimming out there on the Internet:  Voldemort and Bellatrix have a child; Lily and James Potter are death eaters who raise that kid.  I think I'm scarred for life. Like, you just can't do that.



Oh god. That's horrible. But fanfics are great.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Oh god. That's horrible. But fanfics are great.



They are, if people work around major plot lines in the books instead of butchering them. It agitates me.  

Which reminds me, I heard the worst song on the radio yesterday. We were about to cry we were laughing so hard.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Just realized that that little circle shows whether someone's online or not.... I've been on the Dis for how long and I've never noticed that before.... *facepalm*


----------



## disneyanney

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Just realized that that little circle shows whether someone's online or not.... I've been on the Dis for how long and I've never noticed that before.... *facepalm*



Lol. To be fair, there is an option with witch the user is capable of keeping their circle red at all times.


----------



## maps823

disneyanney said:


> Lol. To be fair, there is an option with witch the user is capable of keeping their circle red at all times.



I've never seen a red circle...what does it mean?


----------



## disneyanney

maps823 said:


> I've never seen a red circle...what does it mean?



It'll be by your profile picture. If it's green you're online, and if red you're off.


----------



## maps823

disneyanney said:


> It'll be by your profile picture. If it's green you're online, and if red you're off.



Oh I've seen green and blue circles...maybe it's different on my computer


----------



## disneyanney

maps823 said:


> Oh I've seen green and blue circles...maybe it's different on my computer



That explains it. Yeah, the computer is blue, but the app is red.


----------



## Qmaz246

Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho

Binkusu no sake wo, todoke ni yuku yo
Umikaze kimakaze namimakase
Shio no mukou de, yuuhi mo sawagu
Sora nya wa wo kaku, tori no uta

Sayonara minato, Tsumugi no sato yo
DON to icchou utao, funade no uta
Kinpa-gimpa mo shibuki ni kaete
Oretachya yuku zo, umi no kagiri

Binkusu no sake wo, todoke ni yuku yo
Warera kaizoku, umi watteku
Nami wo makura ni, negura wa fune yo
Ho ni hata ni ketateru wa dokuro

Arashi ga kita zo, senri no sora ni
Nami ga odoru yo, DORAMU narase
Okubyoukaze ni ***akerya saigo
Asu no asahi ga nai jo nashi

Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho

Binkusu no sake wo, todoke ni yuku yo
Kyou ka asu ka to yoi no yume
Te wo furu kage ni, mou aenai yo
Nani wo kuyokuyo, asu mo tsukuyo

Binkusu no sake wo, todoke ni yuku yo
DON to icchou utao, unaba wo uta
Douse dare demo itsuka wa hone yo
Hatenashi, atenashi, waraibanashi

Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho

English version:
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho

Going to deliver Bink's sake
Following the sea breeze
Riding on the waves
Far across the salty depths
The merry evening sun
Painting circles in the sky
As the birds sing

Farewell to the harbour
To my old hometown
Lets all sing out with a Don
As the ship sets sail
Waves of gold and silver
Dissolve to salty spray
As we all set sail to
The ends of the sea

Going to deliver Bink's sake
We are pirates
Sailing through the sea
The waves are our pillows
The ship, our roost
Flying the proud skull
On our flags and our sails

Now comes a storm
Through the far-off sky
Now the waves are dancing
Beat upon the drums
If you lose your nerve
This breath could be your last
But if you just hold on
The morning sun will rise

Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho

Going to deliver Bink's sake
Today and tomorrow
Our dreams through the night
Waving our goodbyes
We'll never meet again
But don't look so down
For at night the moon will rise

Going to deliver Bink's sake
Let's all sing it with a Don
A song of the waves
Doesn't matter who you are
Someday you'll just be bones
Never-ending, ever-wandering
Our funny traveling tale

Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho
Yo-hohoho, Yo-hohoho


----------



## Cinderella8

We couldn't think of any creative names, so we now have kittens named Aang, Katara, Toph, and Zuko.

And they pretty much act like the characters they're named after too


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> We couldn't think of any creative names, so we now have kittens named Aang, Katara, Toph, and Zuko.
> 
> And they pretty much act like the characters they're named after too



Tv/movie characters are always a win!


----------



## Orreed

Watching Scooby Doo 2 and it has a weird cast... 
Buffy the Vampire Slayer at Daphne
Oliver Wood doing set design 
And James Gunn (The director of Guardians of the Galaxy) directing.

This movie is so bad it's good. We keep laughing how terrible and cheesy it is xD


----------



## Qmaz246

Orreed said:


> Watching Scooby Doo 2 and it has a weird cast...
> Buffy the Vampire Slayer at Daphne
> Oliver Wood doing set design
> And James Gunn (The director of Guardians of the Galaxy) directing.
> 
> This movie is so bad it's good. We keep laughing how terrible and cheesy it is xD



Thats where i've seen that actor before. She's the same actor from the Crazy Ones, and I knew her from something, not Buffy.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Tv/movie characters are always a win!


Definitely lol xP


----------



## Orreed

Qmaz246 said:
			
		

> Thats where i've seen that actor before. She's the same actor from the Crazy Ones, and I knew her from something, not Buffy.



Oh nice. Sarah Glerrar is awesome.


----------



## Cinderella8

waterbending






































so bored.


----------



## Qmaz246

Boy Scouts....yay!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Only two regular days of school left then I have finals every day then I get out for summer!


----------



## ambee2030

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Only two regular days of school left then I have finals every day then I get out for summer!


 I'm already out of school


----------



## Stormstar135

ambee2030 said:
			
		

> I'm already out of school



Me to

Stormy♡♡♡


----------



## Fairywings

Tomorrow is my last day!


----------



## ambee2030

Cinderella8 said:


> We couldn't think of any creative names, so we now have kittens named Aang, Katara, Toph, and Zuko.  And they pretty much act like the characters they're named after too


 omg really


----------



## Cinderella8

ambee2030 said:


> omg really



yes  you and Mar need to come over and see them, they're so cute! And also very loud


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> Tomorrow is my last day!



...And I've been out for nearly three weeks. But congrats on finishing!

"Happiness can be found, even in the darkest of times, if only one remembers to turn on the light."-Albus Dumbledore.    "There is more treasure in books than in all the pirates loot on treasure island." -Walt Disney


----------



## ambee2030

Cinderella8 said:


> yes  you and Mar need to come over and see them, they're so cute! And also very loud


 awwwwee I can't wait but we have all summer


----------



## Qmaz246

I still have a week before school ends.


----------



## maps823

Last day of school tomorrow! And also tfios movie comes out!!!!


----------



## Silvermist20

I'm seeing all of these posts about their last day of school tomorrow or in a couple of days and I'm just sitting here thinking about how I still have 2 weeks. -_-


----------



## ambee2030

Silvermist20 said:


> I'm seeing all of these posts about their last day of school tomorrow or in a couple of days and I'm just sitting here thinking about how I still have 2 weeks. -_-


 really


----------



## Cinderella8

I need a life... my day was just made when I realized that the McDonald's people made a mistake and gave me two Pokemon cards instead of one XD

but the extra was a really good card ^-^


----------



## Silvermist20

ambee2030 said:


> really



Yeah. Finals are next week too.  On the bright side, my formal is next Friday and then the week after that we aren't really doing much.


----------



## ambee2030

Silvermist20 said:


> Yeah. Finals are next week too.  On the bright side, my formal is next Friday and then the week after that we aren't really doing much.


well that's good


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Silvermist20 said:


> Yeah. Finals are next week too.  On the bright side, my formal is next Friday and then the week after that we aren't really doing much.



My finals are next week too. I take a final or two in the morning, then get out for the rest of the day three days in a row


----------



## Silvermist20

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> My finals are next week too. I take a final or two in the morning, then get out for the rest of the day three days in a row



Lucky! I have to take a final or two each day and still take regular classes.


----------



## Qmaz246

Silvermist20 said:


> Lucky! I have to take a final or two each day and still take regular classes.



This is only happening for us today and Monday, then we have 2 finals, and get released at 10:40


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I am trying to switch my finals to another day earlier so then I can try to get out Tuesday instead of Wednesday.


----------



## Silvermist20

I'm seeing the Fault in our Stars tomorrow! SO EXCITED!


----------



## ambee2030

Silvermist20 said:


> I'm seeing the Fault in our Stars tomorrow! SO EXCITED!


 tell me how it goes!!!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Silvermist20 said:


> I'm seeing the Fault in our Stars tomorrow! SO EXCITED!



I'm seeing it in a few weeks. Idk how I'm gonna last that long


----------



## Doodle98

The movie is great im still crying flenngleignesbitkebdog fjelxkgnejvovm john green is amazing


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Just watched Gnomeo and Juliet. That movie is underrated, it was amazing. I loved it so much, so clever and awesome! Just wanted to get that out there.


----------



## Cinderella8

Anyone else get to see the space station last night?

(and I love Gnomeo and Juliet! )


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Seeing frozen at my drive in!

(Do you wanna build a snowman?)


----------



## Silvermist20

ambee2030 said:


> tell me how it goes!!!


Suprisingly I didn't cry. I was about to though. It was really good. You must seee it!


expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Seeing frozen at my drive in!
> 
> (Do you wanna build a snowman?)



I would love to build a snowman.


----------



## Cinderella8

http://www.youtube.com/user/MotokiMaxted

 I actually know this guy, it's so funny. He does stuff around our town, it's kinda weird to see it on YouTube... I haven't seen all the videos but it's cool XD


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

English final tomorrow :/


----------



## disneyanney

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> English final tomorrow :/



You'll do great!

"Happiness can be found, even in the darkest of times, if only one remembers to turn on the light."-Albus Dumbledore.    "There is more treasure in books than in all the pirates loot on treasure island." -Walt Disney


----------



## Cinderella8

Finally got a Wattpad! Anyone got stories on there?


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Finally got a Wattpad! Anyone got stories on there?



No, I've been thinking about getting one though


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> No, I've been thinking about getting one though



I got mine mainly so I could read something my friend was making, I don't feel like I'd ever post a story, though. Because (no offense meant to ANYONE) I don't trust people not to copy anything (again, no offense...), I have some trust issues xD


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> I got mine mainly so I could read something my friend was making, I don't feel like I'd ever post a story, though. Because (no offense meant to ANYONE) I don't trust people not to copy anything (again, no offense...), I have some trust issues xD



Yeah, that's a very legitimate concern, which is what's holding me back.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Yeah, that's a very legitimate concern, which is what's holding me back.



Mhm. I'd like to have stories out there, but I just don't wanna risk anything.


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> I got mine mainly so I could read something my friend was making, I don't feel like I'd ever post a story, though. Because (no offense meant to ANYONE) I don't trust people not to copy anything (again, no offense...), I have some trust issues xD



I have one for the same reason, but I don't use it. I can't handle reading stories with grammatical errors/that aren't perfect.

"Happiness can be found, even in the darkest of times, if only one remembers to turn on the light."-Albus Dumbledore.    "There is more treasure in books than in all the pirates loot on treasure island." -Walt Disney


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Took my English final today. It was only on grammar and alliteration and onomatopoeia and stuff


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> I have one for the same reason, but I don't use it. I can't handle reading stories with grammatical errors/that aren't perfect.
> 
> "Happiness can be found, even in the darkest of times, if only one remembers to turn on the light."-Albus Dumbledore.    "There is more treasure in books than in all the pirates loot on treasure island." -Walt Disney


I know, I've read one story so far and I'm just like 


expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Took my English final today. It was only on grammar and alliteration and onomatopoeia and stuff



Lucky! I heard our English final this year was hard


----------



## The Villianess

Tomorrow is my last day of school!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Villianess

It's kind of sad really. I only have two years of high school left.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> It's kind of sad really. I only have two years of high school left.



Me too. But I still have over a week of the testing.


----------



## MelissaFromRI

If anybody is interested , check out my very first attempt at writing fan fiction 

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/10434792


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I got some early bday presents/end of school year presents from the Disney store in the Orlando airport! My dad works three hours from Orlando. We live in PA. I got June pink Mickey studs, Mickey earrings, and my tenth Disney pin  yay!!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> I got some early bday presents/end of school year presents from the Disney store in the Orlando airport! My dad works three hours from Orlando. We live in PA. I got June pink Mickey studs, Mickey earrings, and my tenth Disney pin  yay!!!!!


Cool!! Early bday present rock.


----------



## Doodle98

I just confessed that I like someone in his yearbook help it's so awkward.


----------



## disneyanney

I wish so badly that my name was Amy. Then I could sign my papers as "A version of myself." 

I have a cheesy sense of humor sometimes


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Cinderella8 said:


> Cool!! Early bday present rock.



I know. I'm still so excited that I got that. My sis graduates tomorrow and then the next day is my birthday.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

disneyanney said:


> I wish so badly that my name was Amy. Then I could sign my papers as "A version of myself."
> 
> I have a cheesy sense of humor sometimes



 Okay, that's awesome!!!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last and were gonna get an offer on our house next week so we may move to Orlando!!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Last and were gonna get an offer on our house next week so we may move to Orlando!!!!!



Sounds cool!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I know I'm so excited. We haven't gotten an offer yet until now and our house has been for sale for 4 months!


----------



## disneyanney

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> I know I'm so excited. We haven't gotten an offer yet until now and our house has been for sale for 4 months!



Congrats! I'm sure Orlando will be great


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Yeah it's really called winter garden where we want to live but it's five minutes from Disney


----------



## disneyanney

Are Marvel and AOS connected in any way?


----------



## disneyanney

disneyanney said:


> Are Marvel and AOS connected in any way?



It's saying this didn't post


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> Are Marvel and AOS connected in any way?



Yes. SHIELD is an organization created by Marvel, so the characters within the show are Marvel characters. Coulson was in Iron Man 2, Thor 1 (both very briefly) and Avengers.


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> Yes. SHIELD is an organization created by Marvel, so the characters within the show are Marvel characters. Coulson was in Iron Man 2, Thor 1 (both very briefly) and Avengers.



Okay, thanks.


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> Okay, thanks.



No problem


----------



## maps823

The last to post thread is officially no more! Can I create a new one or is some one else already doing it?


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Whoa, wait, did I win last to post???


----------



## maps823

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Whoa, wait, did I win last to post???



Yeah congrats!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

maps823 said:


> Yeah congrats!


  Can you create a new one or can I?


----------



## Cinderella8

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Whoa, wait, did I win last to post???



I think so lol it won't let me post

I'm on the app so let's just pretend there's celebrating smilies here lol


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I think I am way too happy about this. Seriously. I think it made me feel more triumphal than I should.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Yeah you did. It won't let me post either so I started a new one


----------



## Cinderella8

Watching Last Airbender....

Cactus juice...

it'll quench ya

nothing's quenchier

it's the quenchiest


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last and driving on a highway with a ton of bumps!


----------



## Orreed

expeditioneverestgrl said:
			
		

> Last and driving on a highway with a ton of bumps!



Last and please don't use your phone while driving...


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Orreed said:


> Last and please don't use your phone while driving...



Last and I'm not driving. I'm in the second row. My mom is driving lol


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

disneyanney said:


> You'll do great!  "Happiness can be found, even in the darkest of times, if only one remembers to turn on the light."-Albus Dumbledore.    "There is more treasure in books than in all the pirates loot on treasure island." -Walt Disney



Yeah I got a 71 on it. Hehe. I thought I did good. Stupid finals.


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Last and please don't use your phone while driving...





expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Last and I'm not driving. I'm in the second row. My mom is driving lol



LOL is this the last thread now? XD


----------



## Orreed

expeditioneverestgrl said:
			
		

> Last and I'm not driving. I'm in the second row. My mom is driving lol



Oh okay phew I was worried lol


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> LOL is this the last thread now? XD



Hahaha I got confused


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Hahaha I got confused


 I've done that before


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

So did I!!! Lol sorry about that!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Watching chasing life!


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> I've done that before





expeditioneverestgrl said:


> So did I!!! Lol sorry about that!




Haha no problem


----------



## maps823

expeditioneverestgrl said:
			
		

> Watching chasing life!



Me too! Well a few hours ago...but whatever I think it's pretty good!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Yeah it's ok. I'm not into it like I am to the fosters but it's good


----------



## Cinderella8

What I love about Beats?

They block out all the outside noise of siblings XD


----------



## maps823

This brownie in a mug is life


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Waiting to see if our house is gonna get a decent offer or not. Prayers plz!!!!


----------



## AllThatJazz

Woohoo can't sleep and I have to be up super early tomorrow


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

AllThatJazz said:


> Woohoo can't sleep and I have to be up super early tomorrow



Is it thunder storming where u r? Cuz it is where I am!


----------



## Silvermist20

Tomorrow is my last day of school! :::::DDDDDDD And tonight is my 8th grade graduation, which means I'll only have 4 more years left of school. One of the teachers made an end of the year video and I'll probably cry lol.


----------



## AllThatJazz

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Is it thunder storming where u r? Cuz it is where I am!



Nope!


----------



## Fairywings

Silvermist20 said:


> Tomorrow is my last day of school! :::::DDDDDDD And tonight is my 8th grade graduation, which means I'll only have 4 more years left of school. One of the teachers made an end of the year video and I'll probably cry lol.



Sometimes I forget how old I am. 

I think the summer between 8th grade and 9th grade was the beginning of my time here on the Teen Dis.

Now I am approaching my 12th grade year.


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> Sometimes I forget how old I am.  I think the summer between 8th grade and 9th grade was the beginning of my time here on the Teen Dis.  Now I am approaching my 12th grade year.



I'm a year behind you. I joined that year and I'm going into 11th grade.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I joined in the summer going into the eight grade (2012) and now I am going into tenth this august.


----------



## Cinderella8

HUGE thunderstorms in our area last night!
I didn't think it was too bad, mainly because I was 20 minutes away playing softball
The other team was hiding out in their dugout, and then four of our team were out in right field warming up. The wind started to pick up really fast and really bad, we were falling over. But it was also blowing dust over from the construction site across the street. It brought so much dust, we literally couldn't see anything, it was crazy

Then when we started to warm up again, I felt kinda funny and said something was wrong. Everyone else was okay and stuff but I nodded over to a woods across the street and down a little way and said something was really wrong. Aaaaand a minute later we saw the smoke.

A HUGE barn got struck by lightning and caught fire. And it was filled with straw and hay so it ignited super fast. I've never seen something that big on fire before, it was crazy


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> HUGE thunderstorms in our area last night!
> I didn't think it was too bad, mainly because I was 20 minutes away playing softball
> The other team was hiding out in their dugout, and then four of our team were out in right field warming up. The wind started to pick up really fast and really bad, we were falling over. But it was also blowing dust over from the construction site across the street. It brought so much dust, we literally couldn't see anything, it was crazy
> 
> Then when we started to warm up again, I felt kinda funny and said something was wrong. Everyone else was okay and stuff but I nodded over to a woods across the street and down a little way and said something was really wrong. Aaaaand a minute later we saw the smoke.
> 
> A HUGE barn got struck by lightning and caught fire. And it was filled with straw and hay so it ignited super fast. I've never seen something that big on fire before, it was crazy



Oh wow


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

That's crazy. Where do you live?


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Looks like we're not getting the offer on our house right now.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Oh wow


Yeah, it was... exciting.


expeditioneverestgrl said:


> That's crazy. Where do you live?



Northwest Ohio. I think even Noelle got some of the storm, and she's in central Ohio


----------



## Orreed

Geesh wow crazy storm. Last night we had thunder and these trees were blowing it in wind. It was so random though. It was all sunny, then out of nowhere it stormed for like 30 minutes, and then it was sunny back to normal xD Oh Texas


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I live in central PA.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Geesh wow crazy storm. Last night we had thunder and these trees were blowing it in wind. It was so random though. It was all sunny, then out of nowhere it stormed for like 30 minutes, and then it was sunny back to normal xD Oh Texas



I'm not much of a twitter person but hastag texas weather

We has some thunder and rain for about an hour or so. At home is was light-ish but apparently at my mom's work it was coming down in sheets.

Later I saw a rainbow! (Or maybe two. Was it two? It might have been the same one.  )


----------



## Fairywings

Okay, I just need to get this out.

The topic? The absurdity of Love Triangles.

Love Triangles. You hear that terminology all the time, and everyone's so accepting of it. That would be okay _if_ the terminology was _right_.

But it's completely wrong!

For any shape to be a shape, the shape has to be complete, meaning no gaps, or holes, all one connected line.

But if you look at the typical "love triangle" (we'll use Adam, Brad and Chelsea - that's another thing, isn't Brad such a completely stereotypical mean dumb jock name?) you'll see it doesn't work.

Okay, so Chelsea is the top point/middle point in the "triangle" and Adam is on one side and Brad's on the other. Adam is connected to Chelsea because he loves her and Brad is connected to Chelsea because he loves her. But Adam does not love Brad and Brad does not love Adam, so they don't connect.

That is not a complete shape, and therefore a triangle. It's just an angle.

On the other hand, if you take Aaron, Bethany, Carlos and Danielle, you actually get a shape. Aaron loves Bethany, so they're connected. Bethany loves Carlos, so they're connected. Carlos loves Danielle, so they're connected. But Danielle loves Aaron, so they're connected and that makes a shape, as they're no breaks. There you have a love square.

So I will happily write love squares, love rectangles, love rhombi, heck, even love parallelograms, but I will never, ever, write a love triangle.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Tried telling my ex-friend the truth of why I unfriended her on FB and she went CRAZY!  people lol


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> I'm not much of a twitter person but hastag texas weather
> 
> We has some thunder and rain for about an hour or so. At home is was light-ish but apparently at my mom's work it was coming down in sheets.
> 
> Later I saw a rainbow! (Or maybe two. Was it two? It might have been the same one.  )





Fairywings said:


> Okay, I just need to get this out.
> 
> The topic? The absurdity of Love Triangles.
> 
> Love Triangles. You hear that terminology all the time, and everyone's so accepting of it. That would be okay _if_ the terminology was _right_.
> 
> But it's completely wrong!
> 
> For any shape to be a shape, the shape has to be complete, meaning no gaps, or holes, all one connected line.
> 
> But if you look at the typical "love triangle" (we'll use Adam, Brad and Chelsea - that's another thing, isn't Brad such a completely stereotypical mean dumb jock name?) you'll see it doesn't work.
> 
> Okay, so Chelsea is the top point/middle point in the "triangle" and Adam is on one side and Brad's on the other. Adam is connected to Chelsea because he loves her and Brad is connected to Chelsea because he loves her. But Adam does not love Brad and Brad does not love Adam, so they don't connect.
> 
> That is not a complete shape, and therefore a triangle. It's just an angle.
> 
> On the other hand, if you take Aaron, Bethany, Carlos and Danielle, you actually get a shape. Aaron loves Bethany, so they're connected. Bethany loves Carlos, so they're connected. Carlos loves Danielle, so they're connected. But Danielle loves Aaron, so they're connected and that makes a shape, as they're no breaks. There you have a love square.
> 
> So I will happily write love squares, love rectangles, love rhombi, heck, even love parallelograms, but I will never, ever, write a love triangle.



OOC: Haha definitely #TexasWeather
Pretty Rainbows!!
And interesting wise words on love triangles.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Okay, I just need to get this out.
> 
> The topic? The absurdity of Love Triangles.
> 
> Love Triangles. You hear that terminology all the time, and everyone's so accepting of it. That would be okay _if_ the terminology was _right_.
> 
> But it's completely wrong!
> 
> For any shape to be a shape, the shape has to be complete, meaning no gaps, or holes, all one connected line.
> 
> But if you look at the typical "love triangle" (we'll use Adam, Brad and Chelsea - that's another thing, isn't Brad such a completely stereotypical mean dumb jock name?) you'll see it doesn't work.
> 
> Okay, so Chelsea is the top point/middle point in the "triangle" and Adam is on one side and Brad's on the other. Adam is connected to Chelsea because he loves her and Brad is connected to Chelsea because he loves her. But Adam does not love Brad and Brad does not love Adam, so they don't connect.
> 
> That is not a complete shape, and therefore a triangle. It's just an angle.
> 
> On the other hand, if you take Aaron, Bethany, Carlos and Danielle, you actually get a shape. Aaron loves Bethany, so they're connected. Bethany loves Carlos, so they're connected. Carlos loves Danielle, so they're connected. But Danielle loves Aaron, so they're connected and that makes a shape, as they're no breaks. There you have a love square.
> 
> So I will happily write love squares, love rectangles, love rhombi, heck, even love parallelograms, but I will never, ever, write a love triangle.





I had to read this a few times just to get it, but you're right lol


----------



## Doodle98

Fairywings said:


> I'm not much of a twitter person but hastag texas weather  We has some thunder and rain for about an hour or so. At home is was light-ish but apparently at my mom's work it was coming down in sheets.  Later I saw a rainbow! (Or maybe two. Was it two? It might have been the same one.  )



You think Texas weather is weird? Come up to where I live. It will be 70 degrees one day and snowing the next.


----------



## Orreed

Doodle98 said:


> You think Texas weather is weird? Come up to where I live. It will be 70 degrees one day and snowing the next.



Haha that's Texas too.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Okay, I just need to get this out.
> 
> The topic? The absurdity of Love Triangles.
> 
> Love Triangles. You hear that terminology all the time, and everyone's so accepting of it. That would be okay _if_ the terminology was _right_.
> 
> But it's completely wrong!
> 
> For any shape to be a shape, the shape has to be complete, meaning no gaps, or holes, all one connected line.
> 
> But if you look at the typical "love triangle" (we'll use Adam, Brad and Chelsea - that's another thing, isn't Brad such a completely stereotypical mean dumb jock name?) you'll see it doesn't work.
> 
> Okay, so Chelsea is the top point/middle point in the "triangle" and Adam is on one side and Brad's on the other. Adam is connected to Chelsea because he loves her and Brad is connected to Chelsea because he loves her. But Adam does not love Brad and Brad does not love Adam, so they don't connect.
> 
> That is not a complete shape, and therefore a triangle. It's just an angle.
> 
> On the other hand, if you take Aaron, Bethany, Carlos and Danielle, you actually get a shape. Aaron loves Bethany, so they're connected. Bethany loves Carlos, so they're connected. Carlos loves Danielle, so they're connected. But Danielle loves Aaron, so they're connected and that makes a shape, as they're no breaks. There you have a love square.
> 
> So I will happily write love squares, love rectangles, love rhombi, heck, even love parallelograms, but I will never, ever, write a love triangle.



How long did you think about that? Lol

Today was my last day of school! :::::DDDDD


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Were going to Florida for a visit to look at houses


----------



## Cinderella8

our paralyzed kitten didn't make it : /

I feel more angry than sad. Just angry that it even had its accident that caused it to be paralyzed, angry that for a few great days it seemed like it would pull through, angry that we were gonna get it a nice indoor home where it can be safe and we never got to do that, just... ANGRY! agh. -_-

I'm currently storming around my room hitting pillows/stuffed animals while checking out the DIS

weird multitasking.

--sorry, had to vent a bit there >_<--


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> our paralyzed kitten didn't make it : /
> 
> I feel more angry than sad. Just angry that it even had its accident that caused it to be paralyzed, angry that for a few great days it seemed like it would pull through, angry that we were gonna get it a nice indoor home where it can be safe and we never got to do that, just... ANGRY! agh. -_-
> 
> I'm currently storming around my room hitting pillows/stuffed animals while checking out the DIS
> 
> weird multitasking.
> 
> --sorry, had to vent a bit there >_<--



It's perfectly okay to be angry


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> our paralyzed kitten didn't make it : /
> 
> I feel more angry than sad. Just angry that it even had its accident that caused it to be paralyzed, angry that for a few great days it seemed like it would pull through, angry that we were gonna get it a nice indoor home where it can be safe and we never got to do that, just... ANGRY! agh. -_-
> 
> I'm currently storming around my room hitting pillows/stuffed animals while checking out the DIS
> 
> weird multitasking.
> 
> --sorry, had to vent a bit there >_<--



I am so sorry, Cindy. I understand how sad it is to lose an animal. If you ever need to talk about anything like this, pm me. I'm always here.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> It's perfectly okay to be angry





Doodle98 said:


> I am so sorry, Cindy. I understand how sad it is to lose an animal. If you ever need to talk about anything like this, pm me. I'm always here.



Thanks both of you 
I love the DIS so much, it's so supportive, even in the regular boards where I don't know users as much as I know the teen users


----------



## Fairywings

Royal Blue and Bronze/Copper nail polish found!

House Pride to be achieved!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Car trip tomorrow and Tuesday


----------



## disneyanney

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Car trip tomorrow and Tuesday



Have fun!


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Royal Blue and Bronze/Copper nail polish found!
> 
> House Pride to be achieved!



Yay! 
Tell us how they turn out.


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Yay!
> Tell us how they turn out.



Gorgeous


----------



## Silvermist20

Who likes my new avatar?


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Who likes my new avatar?



Do you want to make me cry, Silv?

I have a picture of Anzel in Disney world and it says "Augustus Waters, you did not spend your wish on Disney."


----------



## maps823

Silvermist20 said:


> Who likes my new avatar?



I'm going to have to agree with Doodle



Doodle98 said:


> Do you want to make me cry, Silv?
> 
> I have a picture of Anzel in Disney world and it says "Augustus Waters, you did not spend your wish on Disney."



Every time I see that picture it makes me want to cry he looks so happy when ever I see him on tv or something I immediately think Augustus Waters

When ever I read Do you want to make me cry, Silv? I thought of Do you want to build a snowman?


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Do you want to make me cry, Silv?
> 
> I have a picture of Anzel in Disney world and it says "Augustus Waters, you did not spend your wish on Disney."





maps823 said:


> I'm going to have to agree with Doodle
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I see that picture it makes me want to cry he looks so happy when ever I see him on tv or something I immediately think Augustus Waters
> 
> When ever I read Do you want to make me cry, Silv? I thought of Do you want to build a snowman?



Whoops, didn't mean to make anyone cry!


----------



## Doodle98

Silvermist20 said:


> Whoops, didn't mean to make anyone cry!



It's okay. I love that movie and book.


----------



## maps823

Silvermist20 said:


> Whoops, didn't mean to make anyone cry!



*says while crying* It's just I get so emotional, you know? I might have to stop coming on here if I have to see your avatar every day *sobs violently into a bucket of ice cream*

Okay, jk I'm not _that_ emotional. It really is a cute avatar!


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Gorgeous



Awesome


----------



## adabat

Everything is awesome!


----------



## Cinderella8

adabat said:


> Everything is awesome!


no no don't you dare my little sister has been singing that all weekend


now I'm singing it... everything is awesome...


----------



## Orreed

adabat said:


> Everything is awesome!





Cinderella8 said:


> no no don't you dare my little sister has been singing that all weekend
> 
> 
> now I'm singing it... everything is awesome...


----------



## Cinderella8

Mom: "Get off Minecraft, why don't you call up one of your friends?"

Me:





It's a very old and nerdy reference that nobody will get but it's still funny


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Making dinner: meatloaf!  (my fave)


----------



## Cinderella8

BLECK meatloaf...
I'm picky and don't like anything. Which includes meatloaf. XD

Huh, dinner... I forgot to have dinner... *facepalm*


----------



## Fairywings

My mom made me watch PJ and the Sea of Monstewrs. It was just as bad as the Lightning Thief IMO.


----------



## Fairywings

The monster Clarisse kills in The Last Olympian and earns the Blessing of Ares for killing is a draken.

The main villain in Kim Possible is named Dr. Drakken.

Kim, I think you should give Clarisse a call...


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> The monster Clarisse kills in The Last Olympian and earns the Blessing of Ares for killing is a draken.
> 
> The main villain in Kim Possible is named Dr. Drakken.
> 
> Kim, I think you should give Clarisse a call...



Lol


----------



## disneyanney

I got my brother to try the vomit flavored bertie botts bean. It was a good show.


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> I got my brother to try the vomit flavored bertie botts bean. It was a good show.



lol


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> My mom made me watch PJ and the Sea of Monstewrs. It was just as bad as the Lightning Thief IMO.



Oh god how!? Lightning Thief was seriously one of the worst movies I've ever seen. I was at lifegroup and was hoping mom would pick me up soon because it was so painful to watch. 



disneyanney said:


> I got my brother to try the vomit flavored bertie botts bean. It was a good show.



Haha how evil of you.


----------



## Gibbs

disneyanney said:


> I got my brother to try the vomit flavored bertie botts bean. It was a good show.



Do I even want to know what that is!? Lol


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Idk why I am still upset about the fact that my ex-friend left me out and kept it a secret from me. It still just hurts. it happened two weeks ago. I guess I just wouldn't expect that out of my ex-friend.      (Crying invisible tears)


----------



## disneyanney

Orreed said:


> Oh god how!? Lightning Thief was seriously one of the worst movies I've ever seen. I was at lifegroup and was hoping mom would pick me up soon because it was so painful to watch.
> 
> Haha how evil of you.



Why thank you  Actually, he found it really funny and started eating all of the gross flavors. Earwax, earthworm, soap, dirt...



Gibbs said:


> Do I even want to know what that is!? Lol



Vomit flavored jelly bean!!! Harry Potter merchandise. 



expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Idk why I am still upset about the fact that my ex-friend left me out and kept it a secret from me. It still just hurts. it happened two weeks ago. I guess I just wouldn't expect that out of my ex-friend.      (Crying invisible tears)



Hey now, you'll get through it, m'dear! Some kids are just plain jerks. Sometimes talking to them helps, depending on the person, but other times you just have to walk away.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

@disneyanney, first of all, thanks! I love the dis! I tried talking to her but she just started cussing and stuff. Whatever. I don't need a jerk like her anyways


----------



## disneyanney

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> @disneyanney, first of all, thanks! I love the dis! I tried talking to her but she just started cussing and stuff. Whatever. I don't need a jerk like her anyways



You can just call me Anney, but you are welcome. 
Wow, that just sounds immature of her. Don't forget to kill her 1st degree with kindness, although you deserve better


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Oh god how!? Lightning Thief was seriously one of the worst movies I've ever seen. I was at lifegroup and was hoping mom would pick me up soon because it was so painful to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha how evil of you.



Most of the movie? Scenes that never happened.

Other spectacular mistakes -

*Great Prophecy given in book 5? Given this movie
*"shall reach 16 against all odds" changed to "shall reach 20" - I don't remember if they screwed up the rest
*Apparently Silena Beauregard and Chris Rodriguez had already changed sides
*Apparently Tyson just waltzed into camp

Just....it was just so bad....


----------



## disneyanney

I know you've posted here Perry, and I don't know if it's just my app, but I can't see it.


Edit: there we go


----------



## Fairywings

Go home Dis, you're drunk


----------



## maps823

I think this act on AGT has a death wish


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

disneyanney said:


> You can just call me Anney, but you are welcome. Wow, that just sounds immature of her. Don't forget to kill her 1st degree with kindness, although you deserve better



Ok anney. Yeah I am killing her with kindness as always.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> Most of the movie? Scenes that never happened.
> 
> Other spectacular mistakes -
> 
> *Great Prophecy given in book 5? Given this movie
> *"shall reach 16 against all odds" changed to "shall reach 20" - I don't remember if they screwed up the rest
> *Apparently Silena Beauregard and Chris Rodriguez had already changed sides
> *Apparently Tyson just waltzed into camp
> 
> Just....it was just so bad....



Oh my gosh....
It's too sad how they messed up something that could be so amazing


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

About to leave in fifteen minutes!


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Oh my gosh....
> It's too sad how they messed up something that could be so amazing



yes.

I mean, you look at the movie adaptions of Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, Hunger Games....

and then there's this nonsense


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> yes.
> 
> I mean, you look at the movie adaptions of Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, Hunger Games....
> 
> and then there's this nonsense



Yeah. So sad.... 
*Sighs*


----------



## Gibbs

Has anyone ever watched the Anime Stitch tv show? I would love to see it.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> My mom made me watch PJ and the Sea of Monstewrs. It was just as bad as the Lightning Thief IMO.


Yeah, it was on TV last night, just...bad, really. I only watch it for the Small World part and the awesome beginning with the climbing wall


Orreed said:


> Oh god how!? Lightning Thief was seriously one of the worst movies I've ever seen. I was at lifegroup and was hoping mom would pick me up soon because it was so painful to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha how evil of you.



It's not the WORST exactly, but it could have been so much better


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:


> Yeah, it was on TV last night, just...bad, really. I only watch it for the Small World part and the awesome beginning with the climbing wall
> 
> 
> It's not the WORST exactly, but it could have been so much better



Ah alright


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

North Carolina hotel room has the wrong channel for abc family. I am trying to watch the fosters  
Instead of abc family it is abc news!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Listening to the soundtrack for Dragon 2 and getting chills.... John Powell, why are you so amazing?


----------



## Cinderella8

okay so we keep planning to go see Dragons 2 and plans keep getting cancelled because of softball. I was looking at our local theater for tickets and saw that they had a few pictures put up, kinda like this one:






aaaaaaand I immediately am thinking this






so when we finally get to go see the movie my mind is going to be very off track


----------



## Silvermist20

Random turtle passing through.....


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

In the bottom edge of South Carolina (on my way to Florida). I am almost just one state away from my Florida!


----------



## Gibbs

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> In the bottom edge of South Carolina (on my way to Florida). I am almost just one state away from my Florida!



Are you going to the World? Lucky!


----------



## Cinderella8

I found probably one of the best edited TV show music videos ever, and I go to show my sister, but first I listen to it again and make sure it's okay

aaaaaand bad word... why must they ruin this song???


----------



## princessk13

Cinderella8 said:


> I found probably one of the best edited TV show music videos ever, and I go to show my sister, but first I listen to it again and make sure it's okay
> 
> aaaaaand bad word... why must they ruin this song???



What show is it for?


----------



## Cinderella8

princessk13 said:


> What show is it for?


Storm Hawks. The song is You're Gonna Go Far Kid, I know it has a bad word in it but my head pretty much auto-corrects it so I don't even really notice it unless I really listen xP


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Storm Hawks. The song is You're Gonna Go Far Kid, I know it has a bad word in it but my head pretty much auto-corrects it so I don't even really notice it unless I really listen xP



I love that song, 2nd favorite song by that band after Come Out and Play


----------



## Doodle98

7 days until monumentour!


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> I love that song, 2nd favorite song by that band after Come Out and Play


I've never heard that one before


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> I've never heard that one before



It's amazing.


----------



## MelissaFromRI

Check out my very first "Once Upon A Time" fan fiction 
https://www.fanfiction.net/s/10434792


----------



## princessk13

Cinderella8 said:


> Storm Hawks. The song is You're Gonna Go Far Kid, I know it has a bad word in it but my head pretty much auto-corrects it so I don't even really notice it unless I really listen xP



Haha


----------



## Silvermist20

Heyyyyyyyy

I'm finally using the app. I downloaded it but I barely use it.


----------



## disneyanney

Silvermist20 said:


> Heyyyyyyyy
> 
> I'm finally using the app. I downloaded it but I barely use it.
> 
> cdf53ddc27stawberry penguincdf53ddc27



The app is amazing


----------



## Gibbs

disneyanney said:


> The app is amazing



True that! I love that app.


----------



## Cinderella8

The A Team
All Star
All the Right Moves
Apologize
Before He Cheats
Better Dig Two
Blown Away
Bring Me to Life
Carry on Wayward Son
Come & Get It
Compass
Counting Stars
Crystallize
Dark Horse
Do You Want to Build a Snowman
Don't Let Me Be Lonely
Everytime We Touch
For the First Time in Forever
Gangnam Style
God's Not Dead
Grace Like Rain
Heart Attack
How Far We've Come
How to Save a Life
I Hope You Dance
Kids of the Future
Let Her Go
Let It Go
Little Talks
The Monster
My Songs Know What You Did in the Dark
Nothing Left to Say / Rocks
Party Rock Anthem
Pokemon Theme (Lindsey Stirling)
Pompeii
Radioactive (Imagine Dragons)
Radioactive (Lindsey Stirling & Pentatonix)
Royals
Safe and Sound (Capital Cities)
A Thousand Years
Thrift Shop
Tik Tok
Try
Unwritten
Waiting for Superman
Walk This Way
Wasting All These Tears
We R Who We R
What Hurts the Most

my phone's playlist xD
if it isn't obvious, I'm very bored


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Cinderella8 said:


> The A Team
> All Star
> All the Right Moves
> Apologize
> Before He Cheats
> Better Dig Two
> Blown Away
> Bring Me to Life
> Carry on Wayward Son
> Come & Get It
> Compass
> Counting Stars
> Crystallize
> Dark Horse
> Do You Want to Build a Snowman
> Don't Let Me Be Lonely
> Everytime We Touch
> For the First Time in Forever
> Gangnam Style
> God's Not Dead
> Grace Like Rain
> Heart Attack
> How Far We've Come
> How to Save a Life
> I Hope You Dance
> Kids of the Future
> Let Her Go
> Let It Go
> Little Talks
> The Monster
> My Songs Know What You Did in the Dark
> Nothing Left to Say / Rocks
> Party Rock Anthem
> Pokemon Theme (Lindsey Stirling)
> Pompeii
> Radioactive (Imagine Dragons)
> Radioactive (Lindsey Stirling & Pentatonix)
> Royals
> Safe and Sound (Capital Cities)
> A Thousand Years
> Thrift Shop
> Tik Tok
> Try
> Unwritten
> Waiting for Superman
> Walk This Way
> Wasting All These Tears
> We R Who We R
> What Hurts the Most
> 
> my phone's playlist xD
> if it isn't obvious, I'm very bored



I like your taste in music. Just sayin'. I haven't heard of a lot of those but some of those are my favorite songs!


----------



## Cinderella8

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> I like your taste in music. Just sayin'. I haven't heard of a lot of those but some of those are my favorite songs!



*takes a bow* Thank you!  I usually have weird playlists compared to my friends. I don't usually let my music run at softball and stuff, that's just what I need is the team hearing Pokémon or something lol


----------



## Gibbs

Just sayin' Girl Meets World debuts tonight. Pretty excited!


----------



## disneyanney

And now, for your feature presentation: Anney's thoughts on Brave.


One part of my brain:

I really don't like Brave. Actually, I dislike Merida. Seriously, let's be stubborn and act irrationally, shall we? Let's not listen to mom and dad because getting married takes away all freedom in the world. So let's be rebellious and run away like a little child. 

Another part of my brain: 
Merida is brave and corrects her mistake of turning her mother into a bear. Let's take into consideration here that you agree with the whole arranged marriages ordeal because they're not something that lets people choose for themselves, so Merida has every right to hate them. On another hand, she is more realistic in that she is not perfect and does have an outburst, just like we all do at times. Let's sympathize with her because her parents want her to marry at such a young age.

The remaining part of my brain: 
This is stupid, Anney. It's a movie. Movies are for entertainment purposes only, although some people do take into account the character's actions, unlike the other movies where the heroine is hardworking and loving and kind. But not everyone, so it's still just a MOVIE.

That will conclude my three-sided argument. Have a magical day!


----------



## The Villianess

disneyanney said:


> And now, for your feature presentation: Anney's thoughts on Brave.
> 
> 
> One part of my brain:
> 
> I really don't like Brave. Actually, I dislike Merida. Seriously, let's be stubborn and act irrationally, shall we? Let's not listen to mom and dad because getting married takes away all freedom in the world. So let's be rebellious and run away like a little child.
> 
> Another part of my brain:
> Merida is brave and corrects her mistake of turning her mother into a bear. Let's take into consideration here that you agree with the whole arranged marriages ordeal because they're not something that lets people choose for themselves, so Merida has every right to hate them. On another hand, she is more realistic in that she is not perfect and does have an outburst, just like we all do at times. Let's sympathize with her because her parents want her to marry at such a young age.
> 
> The remaining part of my brain:
> This is stupid, Anney. It's a movie. Movies are for entertainment purposes only, although some people do take into account the character's actions, unlike the other movies where the heroine is hardworking and loving and kind. But not everyone, so it's still just a MOVIE.
> 
> That will conclude my three-sided argument. Have a magical day!



*applaudes* Best review ever. 

I don't like Brave either. I didn't hate it though. And no one hate me for this please, but I didn't like Merida as a protagonist either. I read your logical reasoning, which kind of points out why people like her I think. I liked it!

I now understand why everyone likes Brave. I only thought the bear fight scene at the end was cool.


----------



## Orreed

GUYS ADAM YOUNG (OWL CITY) FAVORITED MY TWEET
*Fangirls a little too much* 
:')


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> *applaudes* Best review ever.
> 
> I don't like Brave either. I didn't hate it though. And no one hate me for this please, but I didn't like Merida as a protagonist either. I read your logical reasoning, which kind of points out why people like her I think. I liked it!
> 
> I now understand why everyone likes Brave. I only thought the bear fight scene at the end was cool.



*bows* Thanks. It's nice to know that I'm not the only one who dislikes it.


----------



## The Villianess

disneyanney said:


> *bows* Thanks. It's nice to know that I'm not the only one who dislikes it.



I saw it for my birthday. Everyone I know likes the movie. Sometimes my (former) friend tries (well tried) to force her opinion onto me about it. I felt bad about disliking the movie, but then I found out that actually the majority of the people (certain audiences) who watched it only half liked it. Everyone has their own opinion, but it's nice to know that most audiences for this didn't cheer. Everyone just likes Merida. Sometimes I will watch it because the backgrounds are pretty, but you barely get to see any of them.


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> I saw it for my birthday. Everyone I know likes the movie. Sometimes my (former) friend tries (well tried) to force her opinion onto me about it. I felt bad about disliking the movie, but then I found out that actually the majority of the people (certain audiences) who watched it only half liked it. Everyone has their own opinion, but it's nice to know that most audiences for this didn't cheer. Everyone just likes Merida. Sometimes I will watch it because the backgrounds are pretty, but you barely get to see any of them.



Ah. I don't care much for any of it. My favorite Disney movies are the hand-drawn ones; I wish they still did them that way.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Orreed said:


> GUYS ADAM YOUNG (OWL CITY) FAVORITED MY TWEET
> *Fangirls a little too much*
> :')



Oh my gosh, that's so cool!!! I love reading his twitter, it is the funniest thing ever...  Agh, speaking of that, the EP for Ultraviolet is available on iTunes now! fangirlfangirlfangirlfangirlfangirl!!!!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

For people who haven't played don't touch the white tiles, it's a really addictive and fun game!


----------



## Cinderella8

oh I found the fanfiction section of Wattpad...


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> oh I found the fanfiction section of Wattpad...



It's a beautiful and terrible thing...


----------



## Doodle98

Soooo boredddddd


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

It's boring when you're in a hotel room in Florida doing nothing!


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> It's a beautiful and terrible thing...



Yes but I'm very pleased


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> oh I found the fanfiction section of Wattpad...



Lol



Doodle98 said:


> Soooo boredddddd



I just got home last night! I shall try to entertain you.


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> Yes but I'm very pleased



I am glad. Just be careful, young'n.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Lol  I just got home last night! I shall try to entertain you.



I have to go to my cousins graduation party. Most likely I will still be on.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> I have to go to my cousins graduation party. Most likely I will still be on.



Have fun!


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Have fun!



Ugh amazing potatoes


----------



## Doodle98

I saw a few people I know at the party but didn't talk to them because I am very nervous sometimes.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe




----------



## disneyanney

Teenagers are so weird. We're all so afraid of each other that we don't speak, but in the essence of all that none of us should be afraid because we're all afraid. And then there's the fact that we become so self-conscious and perfectionistic that we lose sight of our potential to change bullying, etc., etc. Some of us make stupid actions because we want the boy to like us or whatever, when the truth is that doing something stupid or flirtatious will not get you anywhere at all! People who have boyfriends (no offense meant to anyone, I'm just looking at this logically) are sometimes odd because the majority of them won't marry their current one or for a long while. Date to meet people, but dude, no need to get so serious if you don't plan on marriage because if you get serious you'll eventually (probably) get hurt. I  was at a church dance the other day. When I walked into the bathroom there were like ten girls at the mirror checking their already perfect hair. People need to accept themselves for who they are. I don't like make up because all you're doing is masking yourself and not accepting yourself and hiding yourself from your true potential to stop self-consciousness. I say this as a teenage girl who is quiet and afraid of her teachers. A little bit hypocritical. 

No idea where that came from.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> I saw a few people I know at the party but didn't talk to them because I am very nervous sometimes.



We all get nervous  I don't talk to any of my school teachers for the exception of one, and I'm not in her class this fall.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Teenagers are so weird. We're all so afraid of each other that we don't speak, but in the essence of all that none of us should be afraid because we're all afraid. And then there's the fact that we become so self-conscious and perfectionistic that we lose sight of our potential to change bullying, etc., etc. Some of us make stupid actions because we want the boy to like us or whatever, when the truth is that doing something stupid or flirtatious will not get you anywhere at all! People who have boyfriends (no offense meant to anyone, I'm just looking at this logically) are sometimes odd because the majority of them won't marry their current one or for a long while. Date to meet people, but dude, no need to get so serious if you don't plan on marriage because if you get serious you'll eventually (probably) get hurt. I  was at a church dance the other day. When I walked into the bathroom there were like ten girls at the mirror checking their already perfect hair. People need to accept themselves for who they are. I don't like make up because all you're doing is masking yourself and not accepting yourself and hiding yourself from your true potential to stop self-consciousness. I say this as a teenage girl who is quiet and afraid of her teachers. A little bit hypocritical.  No idea where that came from.



Moral of this story: Most teenage girls are stupid.

I'm saying I'm stupid. I've dated one guy, and I was convinced we were going to love each other forever and get married because that's just the way I am (think of me like Thora from the YA). He broke up with me and I was devastated. I am the most self conscious girl ever. I don't like that I am, but I can't change it. (OCD.)

I look up to those of you who can be confident with yourselves just the way you are and not try to get guys to like you during plans that last months long. Like seriously, I applaud you.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> We all get nervous  I don't talk to any of my school teachers for the exception of one, and I'm not in her class this fall.



Yeesh, honey, good luck.

I make friends with my teachers. It's weird, but it gets me out of a lot. And at the end of the year it's so fun.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Yeesh, honey, good luck.
> 
> I make friends with my teachers. It's weird, but it gets me out of a lot. And at the end of the year it's so fun.



I admire that.
 I love love love that teacher and I just want to cry because I could have been in her class but I didn't pass the dumb test.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Moral of this story: Most teenage girls are stupid.
> 
> I'm saying I'm stupid. I've dated one guy, and I was convinced we were going to love each other forever and get married because that's just the way I am (think of me like Thora from the YA). He broke up with me and I was devastated. I am the most self conscious girl ever. I don't like that I am, but I can't change it. (OCD.)
> 
> I look up to those of you who can be confident with yourselves just the way you are and not try to get guys to like you during plans that last months long. Like seriously, I applaud you.



Didn't I say I was hypocritical? I do stupid stuff from time to time. I can look at things logically because 1) I'm just that way  and 2) I have little interest in boys at this moment in my life. I'm at an advantage until I start, and then we'll see what happens, lol.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> I admire that. I love love love that teacher and I just want to cry because I could have been in her class but I didn't pass the dumb test.



Are you going to be a junior or a senior? If a junior, maybe next year.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Are you going to be a junior or a senior? If a junior, maybe next year.



I can only take the class this year.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> I can only take the class this year.



Aww, I'm sorry darling.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Aww, I'm sorry darling.



I'm so pitiful, lol. But shanks.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> I'm so pitiful, lol. But shanks.



It's alright, I'm pitiful too.


----------



## The Villianess

Today was an extremely stressful day for me. My online summer class is just stressing me out and my summer assignment for English is soooooo boring. I don't hate the book though. But the amount of in-depth thoughts are starting to get to me and I might actually get some real sleep tonight.

So, what has been up with everyone here?


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Today was an extremely stressful day for me. My online summer class is just stressing me out and my summer assignment for English is soooooo boring. I don't hate the book though. But the amount of in-depth thoughts are starting to get to me and I might actually get some real sleep tonight.
> 
> So, what has been up with everyone here?



Boredom, that's what.


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> Today was an extremely stressful day for me. My online summer class is just stressing me out and my summer assignment for English is soooooo boring. I don't hate the book though. But the amount of in-depth thoughts are starting to get to me and I might actually get some real sleep tonight.
> 
> So, what has been up with everyone here?



Hey, I'm not the only stress case on here today! 

Sleeping! And stressing over stupid stuff, as per usual. What has thy wonderful self been taking, if I may ask? 
I don't have any summer homework again.


----------



## Doodle98

I am always a stress-mess.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> I am always a stress-mess.



Aww, it's okay.



disneyanney said:


> Hey, I'm not the only stress case on here today!
> 
> Sleeping! And stressing over stupid stuff, as per usual. What has thy wonderful self been taking, if I may ask?
> I don't have any summer homework again.



Online Economics. It's required. My choir teacher told me to take it so I could be in her choir class next year, but what she had failed to remember was that I am absolutely terrible at math related topics. Math, stressness center.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> I am always a stress-mess.



 
Accentuate the positive, eliminate the negative
Accentuate the positive, an' latch on

You gotta accentuate the positive
Eliminate the negative an' latch on to the affirmative
Don't mess with Mister In Between

You gotta spread joy up to the maximum
Bring gloom down to the minimum
An' have faith, amen, or pandemonium's
Liable to walk upon the scene, amen

To illustrate my last remark
Jonah in the whale, Noah in the arc
An' what did they do, what did they do?
Just when everything looked so dark?
What did they, what did they, what did they do?

Man, they said, "You better accentuate the positive
Eliminate the negative an' latch on
To the affirmative, don't mess with Mister In Between
No, don't you mess with Mister In Between"

To illustrate his last remark
Jonah in the whale, Noah in the arc
An' what did they do, what did they do?
Just when everything looked so dark?
What did they do, what did they do?

Man, they said, "You better accentuate the positive
Eliminate the negative an' latch on
To the affirmative, don't mess with Mister In Between
No, don't mess with Mister In Between
No, don't you mess with Mister In Between
No, don't mess with Mister In Between"


I hereby declare that this shall be our lifelong motto. 



The Villianess said:


> Aww, it's okay.
> 
> Online Economics. It's required. My choir teacher told me to take it so I could be in her choir class next year, but what she had failed to remember was that I am absolutely terrible at math related topics. Math, stressness center.



Eew! I'm good at math, a year ahead, but still, that sounds like a grave.

Guys, I wish I had English homework.


----------



## The Villianess

disneyanney said:


> Eew! I'm good at math, a year ahead, but still, that sounds like a grave.
> 
> Guys, I wish I had English homework.



Yeah, it's the living death of me. And I unfortunately had earlier mixed up what a common stock was. 

No, you don't. Trust me when I say you don't. Honestly, it makes me hate English even though English is my favorite subject.


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> Yeah, it's the living death of me. And I unfortunately had earlier mixed up what a common stock was.
> 
> No, you don't. Trust me when I say you don't. Honestly, it makes me hate English even though English is my favorite subject.



What book? 
Oh, I just need distractions, something to keep me from thinking, and I finished my book the other day.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Accentuate the positive, eliminate the negative Accentuate the positive, an' latch on  You gotta accentuate the positive Eliminate the negative an' latch on to the affirmative Don't mess with Mister In Between  You gotta spread joy up to the maximum Bring gloom down to the minimum An' have faith, amen, or pandemonium's Liable to walk upon the scene, amen  To illustrate my last remark Jonah in the whale, Noah in the arc An' what did they do, what did they do? Just when everything looked so dark? What did they, what did they, what did they do?  Man, they said, "You better accentuate the positive Eliminate the negative an' latch on To the affirmative, don't mess with Mister In Between No, don't you mess with Mister In Between"  To illustrate his last remark Jonah in the whale, Noah in the arc An' what did they do, what did they do? Just when everything looked so dark? What did they do, what did they do?  Man, they said, "You better accentuate the positive Eliminate the negative an' latch on To the affirmative, don't mess with Mister In Between No, don't mess with Mister In Between No, don't you mess with Mister In Between No, don't mess with Mister In Between"  I hereby declare that this shall be our lifelong motto.  Eew! I'm good at math, a year ahead, but still, that sounds like a grave.  Guys, I wish I had English homework.


----------



## The Villianess

disneyanney said:


> What book?
> Oh, I just need distractions, something to keep me from thinking, and I finished my book the other day.



The first one I'm reading is called Into Thin Air. I think the book is okay so far, but I can't think so far in-depth with it because I keep having to reread the sentences to make sure I understand what's going on. 

The second book I haven't started yet, I think it's called The Best American Magazine Writing from 2013.


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> The first one I'm reading is called Into Thin Air. I think the book is okay so far, but I can't think so far in-depth with it because I keep having to reread the sentences to make sure I understand what's going on.
> 
> The second book I haven't started yet, I think it's called The Best American Magazine Writing from 2013.



Huh, I've never heard of them.


----------



## The Villianess

disneyanney said:


> Huh, I've never heard of them.



Into Thin Air is about an expedition on Mount Everest and what happened to the team that explored it.


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> Into Thin Air is about an expedition on Mount Everest and what happened to the team that explored it.



That sounds dreadful


----------



## The Villianess

disneyanney said:


> That sounds dreadful



The author gives a lot of the characters a lot of detail, which basically makes me 90% sure that they're all dead. And it's a book about the author travelling with them, which makes me 98% sure they're all dead. 'Cept for him. Not to mention I guiltily skipped the preface, in which me most likely acknowledged everyone who died.


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> The author gives a lot of the characters a lot of detail, which basically makes me 90% sure that they're all dead. And it's a book about the author travelling with them, which makes me 98% sure they're all dead. 'Cept for him. Not to mention I guiltily skipped the preface, in which me most likely acknowledged everyone who died.



Well that's just sad, about as bad as Lord of the Flies.


----------



## The Villianess

disneyanney said:


> Well that's just sad, about as bad as Lord of the Flies.



Yikes, I absolutely HATED Lord of the Flies. Did you read that book? I only liked chapter eight of that entire book and I was so angry because the character I hated the least got killed off.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Yikes, I absolutely HATED Lord of the Flies. Did you read that book? I only liked chapter eight of that entire book and I was so angry because the character I hated the least got killed off.



Oh my god I loved that book. Simon was my favorite. ;-; but all the savagery and symbolism was magnificent.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Oh my god I loved that book. Simon was my favorite. ;-; but all the savagery and symbolism was magnificent.



Simon was the character I hated the least lol. It wasn't that the book was awfully written, I just didn't like the premise. I thought the characters were annoying, Simon was the only one I liked. 

Funny story, I got mixed up during the part where the Lord of the Flies showed up, and I thought it was actually a huge fly xD. I was so tired that one day.


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> Yikes, I absolutely HATED Lord of the Flies. Did you read that book? I only liked chapter eight of that entire book and I was so angry because the character I hated the least got killed off.



Last year. I hate it with a fiery passion. However, I loved, loved Simon. My teacher talked about him being one of those people who were good through and through, which reminded me of Mel. So when his ending came, I was depressed. 



Doodle98 said:


> Oh my god I loved that book. Simon was my favorite. ;-; but all the savagery and symbolism was magnificent.



Fine, he had good symbolism. But the fact that someone would think up something so horrific makes me sick.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> Simon was the character I hated the least lol. It wasn't that the book was awfully written, I just didn't like the premise. I thought the characters were annoying, Simon was the only one I liked.  Funny story, I got mixed up during the part where the Lord of the Flies showed up, and I thought it was actually a huge fly xD. I was so tired that one day.



I like that the characters were annoying. They were just little boys, it was in thee nature. As was savagery, of corse. I absolutely hated Jack.

Funny story: I didn't know that Sam and Eric were brothers so I just said I ship them and my friend is like Aubrey no that's invest. The realization made me laugh.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Last year. I hate it with a fiery passion. However, I loved, loved Simon. My teacher talked about him being one of those people who were good through and through, which reminded me of Mel. So when his ending came, I was depressed.  Fine, he had good symbolism. But the fact that someone would think up something so horrific makes me sick.



Honey, have you seen my writing? But yeah, I get it. I just like stuff like that. I liked animal farm and 1984.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Honey, have you seen my writing? But yeah, I get it. I just like stuff like that. I liked animal farm and 1984.



We're so opposite, it's funny. 

My 7th grade GT English class read that. I hated it so much. Never heard of 1984


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> I like that the characters were annoying. They were just little boys, it was in thee nature. As was savagery, of corse. I absolutely hated Jack.
> 
> Funny story: I didn't know that Sam and Eric were brothers so I just said I ship them and my friend is like Aubrey no that's invest. The realization made me laugh.



That brings me to the fact that life spelled backwards is evil. It's human nature to pull towards temptations. But y'know, that's where wisdom and the brain comes in. We can choose differently, and that's what I felt that the author didn't explain.


----------



## The Villianess

disneyanney said:


> Last year. I hate it with a fiery passion. However, I loved, loved Simon. My teacher talked about him being one of those people who were good through and through, which reminded me of Mel. So when his ending came, I was depressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, he had good symbolism. But the fact that someone would think up something so horrific makes me sick.





Doodle98 said:


> I like that the characters were annoying. They were just little boys, it was in thee nature. As was savagery, of corse. I absolutely hated Jack.
> 
> Funny story: I didn't know that Sam and Eric were brothers so I just said I ship them and my friend is like Aubrey no that's invest. The realization made me laugh.



Oh, Doodle. *shakes head* I can't. Hysterically wrong. 

Let it be agreed all around that Simon was the best character. I always thought of him as that prophet character. Every symbolizm book like that always has one.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> We're so opposite, it's funny.  My 7th grade GT English class read that. I hated it so much. Never heard of 1984



1984 is written by George Orwell like animal farm, and is about a futuristic setting in which it is a totalitarian government under a figure called Big Brother. There are posters and other propaganda saying Big Brother is watching you, and everything is controlled by the government, called the party. Winston, the main character, realizes he wants to revolt and the whole book is about that. He has an affair with a woman named Julia who is ironically on the anti-sex league. Eventually he is caught and there is lots of torture and in the end all hope is lost for our poor hero and heroine.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> 1984 is written by George Orwell like animal farm, and is about a futuristic setting in which it is a totalitarian government under a figure called Big Brother. There are posters and other propaganda saying Big Brother is watching you, and everything is controlled by the government, called the party. Winston, the main character, realizes he wants to revolt and the whole book is about that. He has an affair with a woman named Julia who is ironically on the anti-sex league. Eventually he is caught and there is lots of torture and in the end all hope is lost for our poor hero and heroine.



Did I mention I can't stand books that end bad? 
Reason #2 why I haven't read the Fault in Our Stars


----------



## The Villianess

I took the best quiz with the best results ever! It's on a Disney blog and it's called which disney prince should be your prom date.

I got Prince Edward for my result! Total opposite of me, and he's just so perfect, and omg why am I so happy about that! But I'm so happy now and my day has been offically made.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> I took the best quiz with the best results ever! It's on a Disney blog and it's called which disney prince should be your prom date.
> 
> I got Prince Edward for my result! Total opposite of me, and he's just so perfect, and omg why am I so happy about that! But I'm so happy now and my day has been offically made.



I got Phillip!


----------



## disneyanney

I got the Beast


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> I got Phillip!





disneyanney said:


> I got the Beast



That is awesome!!!!!! I'm totally taking another quiz now. Which castle/kingdom should I live in is next.


----------



## maps823

Where are these quizzes y'all are taking?


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

maps823 said:


> Where are these quizzes y'all are taking?



I was gonna ask the same question...


----------



## disneyanney

maps823 said:


> Where are these quizzes y'all are taking?





expeditioneverestgrl said:


> I was gonna ask the same question...



They're on the Oh My Disney blog


----------



## maps823

I got Flynn Rider!!!!


----------



## disneyanney

Surprising my little brothers with our Disney trip today! We're not going until this fall, but I'm so excited!


----------



## Orreed

Those quizzes are fun. I got Beast. I do BuzzFeed quizzes a lot. They are really good.


----------



## Orreed

disneyanney said:
			
		

> Surprising my little brothers with our Disney trip today! We're not going until this fall, but I'm so excited!



Reactions are the best!  Enjoy


----------



## Cinderella8

I got Flynn Rider for the quiz!


----------



## Cinderella8

So I was trying to clean off the sink, and my older sister was instructing me (because I don't know how to clean up BBQ sauce?)...

"Gosh, cup your hands better, you're letting all the water out!"

That's the funny thing about  a crooked finger, cupping your hands is apparently very difficult


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> I got Flynn Rider for the quiz!



Step away from my man!


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> Step away from my man!




I will if I get a scotcheroo


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> I will if I get a scotcheroo



Of course! Scotcheroos will be our wedding. Eugene and Madison Fitzherbert 4 ever <3


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> Of course! Scotcheroos will be our wedding. Eugene and Madison Fitzherbert 4 ever <3



Pft okay you can have him I'll come for food XD


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:


> Pft okay you can have him I'll come for food XD



I'll make sure to have all you're favorite foods, Cindy!


----------



## disneyanney

Orreed said:


> Reactions are the best!  Enjoy



Thanks! It went fabulously.


----------



## Orreed

disneyanney said:
			
		

> Thanks! It went fabulously.



Oh good!


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> I'll make sure to have all you're favorite foods, Cindy!



YAYYY!!!! XD

Just got out of Dragons 2, I loved it, I love the music they used, it was like the first one


----------



## IndigoFaith




----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

We were so bored on our extra extra last day since we couldn't spend that much money so here was our idea: drive to downtown Disney, take the resort bus to contemporary resort, go on the magic kingdom monorail track a few times, then go on the Epcot monorail track, eat dinner at Disney  that's our day! On our way right now! This is my second trip in a week. This is my 11th time!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

IndigoFaith said:


>




Nice to see you on here again!


----------



## Cinderella8

We CREAMED our rivals in softball last night, we mercy-ruled them 13-3 I'm sure I'd be really happy, but...

-I cut my knee diving for a ball
-I got hit in the ribs by a throw to home plate when I stole (I was safe though)
-I got hit by a pitch in the right forearm (OW, I'm bruising up pretty bad)
-I have a headache from yelling so much (that's my own fault lol but we were doing awesome)

And we have another game tonight
And another double-header Thursday
And family coming Friday

I need a nap


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> We CREAMED our rivals in softball last night, we mercy-ruled them 13-3 I'm sure I'd be really happy, but...
> 
> -I cut my knee diving for a ball
> -I got hit in the ribs by a throw to home plate when I stole (I was safe though)
> -I got hit by a pitch in the right forearm (OW, I'm bruising up pretty bad)
> -I have a headache from yelling so much (that's my own fault lol but we were doing awesome)
> 
> And we have another game tonight
> And another double-header Thursday
> And family coming Friday
> 
> I need a nap



Congratulations!!!  And did I hear you right? Cindy wants to voluntarily take a nap!?! That's the second one this week and it's only Wednesday!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> Congratulations!!!  And did I hear you right? Cindy wants to voluntarily take a nap!?! That's the second one this week and it's only Wednesday!!!



Lol it's Thursday now and I still need a nap XD

Well we got defeated last night but because of a terrible call made by the umpire, she was safe by a MILE.... lol

Except I got hit in the kneecap by one of our more...wild throwers. I tried to stand up right away (it ricocheted off my knee and was rolling away, it was still a live ball and the runners could keep advancing) to get the ball, and just fell right over. And tried to get up again and fell over again... So finally coach/dad came out and had to help me up, and both umpires came over to see if I was okay

Weeeell both of the umpires were cute (everyone agreed lol) so when I got back in the dugout, our catcher gave me a high five and said way to go to get the umps to talk to me XD


----------



## disneyanney

My little brother and I are going to MNSSHP as Belle and Gaston...we're fantasizing about what might happen when we meet Gaston.
Hahahahaha


----------



## The Villianess

I just wish I could spend my days without needing sleep, like what happened during our spring musical. I absolutely went off the deep end though.


----------



## The Villianess

Cinderella8 said:


> Lol it's Thursday now and I still need a nap XD
> 
> Well we got defeated last night but because of a terrible call made by the umpire, she was safe by a MILE.... lol
> 
> Except I got hit in the kneecap by one of our more...wild throwers. I tried to stand up right away (it ricocheted off my knee and was rolling away, it was still a live ball and the runners could keep advancing) to get the ball, and just fell right over. And tried to get up again and fell over again... So finally coach/dad came out and had to help me up, and both umpires came over to see if I was okay
> 
> Weeeell both of the umpires were cute (everyone agreed lol) so when I got back in the dugout, our catcher gave me a high five and said way to go to get the umps to talk to me XD



Hey! At least the umps were cute, right? Silver lining! And, what better way to meet a cute guy?



disneyanney said:


> My little brother and I are going to MNSSHP as Belle and Gaston...we're fantasizing about what might happen when we meet Gaston.
> Hahahahaha



Yesssss.


----------



## Cinderella8

My PMs are skyrocketing on Wattpad...

90 unread Wattpad notification emails...agh


----------



## disneyanney

Does anyone know whether or not the Disney resort doors are magnetic?


----------



## The Villianess

Happy Fourth of July!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I watched the first episode of the second season of under the dome. At the end, that girl is really creepy. :/ I was saying that to my mom a million times while I was watching


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Happy fourth! Fourth of July ends in 9 minutes!


----------



## Doodle98

Happy 5th of July since 7 minutes ago!


----------



## maps823

Happy 4th of July because it's 11:30 here!


----------



## maps823

expeditioneverestgrl said:
			
		

> I watched the first episode of the second season of under the dome. At the end, that girl is really creepy. :/ I was saying that to my mom a million times while I was watching



Omg yes the end really surprised me especially when they showed scenes from the next episode and what happened to Angie


----------



## Doodle98

I wish I lived in Asgard.


----------



## Cinderella8

Geeking out in the basement with Noelle


----------



## Silvermist20

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g1YpDK7Dcg This video made me laugh a little because they were muppets, but seriously listen to the song.


----------



## Cinderella8

180 Wattpad notification emails.

No thank you.


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> 180 Wattpad notification emails.
> 
> No thank you.



That's ridiculous. This is coming from someone with over 200 in her inbox...


----------



## disneyanney

Our new family joke is checking for Be Our Guest openings.


----------



## Silvermist20

Has anyone seen the After Ever After 2 video?


----------



## maps823

this is insane!
http://www.foxnews.com/health/2013/...o-lose-weight-is-dangerous-and-irresponsible/


----------



## TrulyMadlyDisney

Whenever someone doesn't get why i like to go to Disney and tells me how they hate it/would never go, in my head i say "Good, one less idiot in the crowd"


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

TrulyMadlyDisney said:


> Whenever someone doesn't get why i like to go to Disney and tells me how they hate it/would never go, in my head i say "Good, one less idiot in the crowd"



Haha maybe I should say that!  I made a thread about that.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Sick with a cold and a small fever. I am extremely hot!


----------



## maps823

expeditioneverestgrl said:
			
		

> Sick with a cold and a small fever. I am extremely hot!



Aww  hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Doodle98

I officially love Edward Scissorhands. He's so cute!


----------



## The Villianess

Silvermist20 said:


> Has anyone seen the After Ever After 2 video?



OMG he has a second one? Does this one have the newer princesses in it? I'm going to look that up now.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> OMG he has a second one? Does this one have the newer princesses in it? I'm going to look that up now.



It's so good. I don't remember which is which though. One of them has newer princesses.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> It's so good. I don't remember which is which though. One of them has newer princesses.



OMG yessss


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> OMG he has a second one? Does this one have the newer princesses in it? I'm going to look that up now.



It has Tiana, Mulan, Elsa, and Cinderella.


----------



## Silvermist20

maps823 said:


> this is insane!
> http://www.foxnews.com/health/2013/...o-lose-weight-is-dangerous-and-irresponsible/



The heck...


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> That's ridiculous. This is coming from someone with over 200 in her inbox...



It went up to 288

I gotta disconnect my email from Wattpad NOW lol


----------



## Orreed

Me and my friend's conversation

Me: just like mickey's barnstromer. so intense

Friend: mickey's barnstormer is probably the most terryfing and emoitonally scarring rollercoaster i have ever been on

Me: I know right?! Life changer

Friend: more like life ENDER


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Me and my friend's conversation
> 
> Me: just like mickey's barnstromer. so intense
> 
> Friend: mickey's barnstormer is probably the most terryfing and emoitonally scarring rollercoaster i have ever been on
> 
> Me: I know right?! Life changer
> 
> Friend: more like life ENDER



lol


----------



## Fairywings

so, most days you won't see me before one central time...ugh, well, it is what it is


----------



## maps823

Orreed said:
			
		

> Me and my friend's conversation
> 
> Me: just like mickey's barnstromer. so intense
> 
> Friend: mickey's barnstormer is probably the most terryfing and emoitonally scarring rollercoaster i have ever been on
> 
> Me: I know right?! Life changer
> 
> Friend: more like life ENDER



Lol


----------



## Cinderella8

orreed said:


> me and my friend's conversation
> 
> me: Just like mickey's barnstromer. So intense
> 
> friend: Mickey's barnstormer is probably the most terryfing and emoitonally scarring rollercoaster i have ever been on
> 
> me: I know right?! Life changer
> 
> friend: More like life ender



xD


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> lol





maps823 said:


> Lol





Cinderella8 said:


> xd



XD Yeah thanks 
Me and my friend always talk about WDW and it's wonderful.
Going to an arcade tonight and we are gonna rock the lame coaster simulators.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> so, most days you won't see me before one central time...ugh, well, it is what it is



Boo darn it 
Although with me working all the time I shouldn't be complaining lol.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Just banged my knee into the table in my living room. I'm smart


----------



## Cinderella8

AGHHH I love this gif XD So. Much.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Hey, guys, I just finished the first draft of my second novel!!! I'm kind of happy right now.


----------



## Fairywings

Okay, did anyone else realize that wizarding photos is Harry Potter are just GIFs?


----------



## Stormstar135

Hey check out the Wonderland rp sign up tread


----------



## The Villianess

Ahh! I'm losing my one hundred and four days of summer vacation, and I can't seem to find a way to spend the rest of it!

Drat.


----------



## disneyanney

Random thought: I hate tests with every particle inside of me. Stupid evil pieces of paper that think they can control my destiny! I shall not stand for this! They can just dig a hole and die for all I care. They should just be hanged. Or burnt - yeah, I like the latter better.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

The Villianess said:


> Ahh! I'm losing my one hundred and four days of summer vacation, and I can't seem to find a way to spend the rest of it!
> 
> Drat.



Yay for Phineas and Ferb reference! 
I wish I could come up with a clever suggestion for you but I can't. You could always do what I'm doing and try and read and watch versions of all the most famous Shakespeare plays. That's my summer goal. Not that anyone other than me would want to do that....


----------



## Doodle98

My first day at work at the zoo. Imma puke I'm so nervous.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> My first day at work at the zoo. Imma puke I'm so nervous.



Good luck!


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Good luck!



Thanks, I think I did okay.


----------



## The Villianess

Sometimes my computer frustrates me. I now have to use my phone if I want to use the Internet.


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> Sometimes my computer frustrates me. I now have to use my phone if I want to use the Internet.



Our laptop just died. My mom's in a good mood now...


----------



## The Villianess

disneyanney said:


> Our laptop just died. My mom's in a good mood now...



That must be awful. I hate it when my laptop dies on me.


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> That must be awful. I hate it when my laptop dies on me.



Well it's totally dead. We have to buy a new one.


----------



## The Villianess

disneyanney said:


> Well it's totally dead. We have to buy a new one.



Yikes.


----------



## The Villianess

Fairywings said:


> Okay, did anyone else realize that wizarding photos is Harry Potter are just GIFs?



........no..............


----------



## Cinderella8

I update a story on Wattpad

Literally 45 seconds later

So and so and one other have commented on your story


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> I update a story on Wattpad
> 
> Literally 45 seconds later
> 
> So and so and one other have commented on your story



lol


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> I update a story on Wattpad  Literally 45 seconds later  So and so and one other have commented on your story



Oh wow. What's your wattpad?


----------



## Doodle98

Why does the dis glitch?


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Did anyone else see that Monorail Red got struck by lightning? All the fun stuff happens when I'm not there!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

My cat princess went to heaven today  about an hour ago. God I miss her


----------



## disneyanney

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Did anyone else see that Monorail Red got struck by lightning? All the fun stuff happens when I'm not there!



Yeah! It's so weird.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I JUST FINISHED LOST. (no spoilers in case anyone hasn't and wants to, but MAN)


----------



## Orreed

The blue one and three liars nooooo


----------



## Fairywings

The dis is being bad again


----------



## Fairywings

it bugs me when it does this


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:


> it bugs me when it does this



That is very aggravating
Especially on the app it happens so much


----------



## maps823

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:
			
		

> I JUST FINISHED LOST. (no spoilers in case anyone hasn't and wants to, but MAN)



Grr... now you're making me want to start watching it again. I stopped watching it because my friend told me she didn't like the ending plus I started getting confused


----------



## Silvermist20

Bahahaha I have no life.

http://www.polyvore.com/lol_im_so_funny/set?id=128584542


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

maps823 said:


> Grr... now you're making me want to start watching it again. I stopped watching it because my friend told me she didn't like the ending plus I started getting confused



Watch it. Please. It's worth it, the characters are so well drawn and the ending wasn't that bad, I don't know why everyone complains about it. A little mystery and confusion is a small price to pay to watch such AMAZING characters and actors and the music and yeah.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I discovered on youtube that they have a storyboard of Life's Too Short from the outtakes for Frozen WITH KRISTEN BELL AND IDINA MENZEL SINGING. I think I may have just died from happiness.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> lol


Yeah...
Just updated again

How can someone read this, vote and comment in 30 seconds


Doodle98 said:


> Oh wow. What's your wattpad?


*hides laptop*

Nobody shall know about my stupid nerdy fanfiction 


expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Did anyone else see that Monorail Red got struck by lightning? All the fun stuff happens when I'm not there!


Really??


expeditioneverestgrl said:


> My cat princess went to heaven today  about an hour ago. God I miss her



Aw man  I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Yeah...
> Just updated again
> 
> How can someone read this, vote and comment in 30 seconds
> 
> *hides laptop*
> 
> Nobody shall know about my stupid nerdy fanfiction
> 
> Really??
> 
> 
> Aw man  I'm sorry to hear that



Sheesh

Don't worry, I write it too, just on my Google Docs. Mostly about my RP characters lol. Don't tell anyone though. It's a secret.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Sheesh
> 
> Don't worry, I write it too, just on my Google Docs. Mostly about my RP characters lol. Don't tell anyone though. It's a secret.



I wanna read it ALL!


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Sheesh
> 
> Don't worry, I write it too, just on my Google Docs. Mostly about my RP characters lol. Don't tell anyone though. It's a secret.


Yeah

I officially disabled notifications

I get so many, my library is way too big, it's overflowing


Orreed said:


> I wanna read it ALL!



*raises hand* Me too!!


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> I wanna read it ALL!





Cinderella8 said:


> Yeah
> 
> I officially disabled notifications
> 
> I get so many, my library is way too big, it's overflowing
> 
> 
> *raises hand* Me too!!



Sigh. None of it is finished work. Still digitalizing some too.


----------



## Orreed

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Sigh. None of it is finished work. Still digitalizing some too.



Darn it. Maybe snippets? Pleasssee


----------



## Fairywings

Orreed said:


> Darn it. Maybe snippets? Pleasssee



lol


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I may have to get glasses.


----------



## The Villianess

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> I may have to get glasses.



Really? I've had glasses since I was seven. Can't remember what it was like without 'em.


----------



## The Villianess

You know, sometimes I forget that I have all this AP work to do, if only I truly knew what to write for the summer assignments. I wish I had much more motivation to do really well, but the stress for my economic course already burnt me out for the summer.......


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> You know, sometimes I forget that I have all this AP work to do, if only I truly knew what to write for the summer assignments. I wish I had much more motivation to do really well, but the stress for my economic course already burnt me out for the summer.......



At least you have AP classes.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

The Villianess said:


> Really? I've had glasses since I was seven. Can't remember what it was like without 'em.



Cool. I'm nervous about seeing how I look with them.


----------



## The Villianess

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Cool. I'm nervous about seeing how I look with them.



I get that. I actually cried when I found out I was getting them.......


----------



## The Villianess

disneyanney said:


> At least you have AP classes.



You are correct. I technically shouldn't be complaining about a class that I've wanted to have since middle school.


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> You are correct. I technically shouldn't be complaining about a class that I've wanted to have since middle school.



Good for you, getting it! 

But y'know, that was sort of me complaining, as well...


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

My eye appt. For glasses Got moved to tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cinderella8

I cut my knee sliding in softball tonight and the dirt won't come out... I've used a whole bar of soap -_-


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

"And that's why you should never judge people...or mummies...before you get to know them."



_Learning and Growing...._


----------



## Cinderella8

It's too hot

It should not be this hot

Whyyyy is it so hooot


----------



## maps823

Seriously! It's 100 degrees here


----------



## softball chick

Cinderella8 said:


> I cut my knee sliding in softball tonight and the dirt won't come out... I've used a whole bar of soap -_-



Oh I remember having that problem. My legs were always a mess by the end of the season


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Juuust don't mind my random obscure quoting.....  I'm a weirdo, and proud of it.


----------



## Cinderella8

softball chick said:


> Oh I remember having that problem. My legs were always a mess by the end of the season



Yeah, I ripped through both layers of my pants 

My knee is still scraped up

And I have a bruise on my stomach from where a pitcher hit me... owww... XD


----------



## softball chick

Cinderella8 said:


> Yeah, I ripped through both layers of my pants
> 
> My knee is still scraped up
> 
> And I have a bruise on my stomach from where a pitcher hit me... owww... XD



Owww that always was painful. I always felt a little bad when I hit a batter, especially after I was on crutches for a week when someone hit me!


----------



## Cinderella8

softball chick said:


> Owww that always was painful. I always felt a little bad when I hit a batter, especially after I was on crutches for a week when someone hit me!



Oh wow! I know, I feel awful when I hit people. The worst I've ever gotten is hit in the back of the head, but that was thanks to my center fielder.

It stunk, not because of the head issue, but it happened at the beginning of the second inning and because of the concussion rule I had to sit out the rest of the game


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Going to a small theme park (it's called knoebels) with my friend tomorrow!  it has a flume ride that reminds me of splash mountain!


----------



## Cinderella8

Dad: "If you make the team, you'll be allowed to go to Wizards whenever you want."

Me: "... So of I make the team, it'll be like Christmas. Whenever I want."

The Wizards is a club softball team, they have this big indoor facility, with a whole indoor field, throwing area, and 4 batting cages

I must make this team


----------



## Orreed

Cutest Instagram video ever!
A puppy and baby are best buds. 
http://instagram.com/p/qusJ8jRA7C/?modal=true


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Cutest Instagram video ever! A puppy and baby are best buds. http://instagram.com/p/qusJ8jRA7C/?modal=true



Awwww!


----------



## Cinderella8

Orreed said:


> Cutest Instagram video ever!
> A puppy and baby are best buds.
> http://instagram.com/p/qusJ8jRA7C/?modal=true



Oh my gosh <3


----------



## Cinderella8

I was just watching Slugterra, and there were this ice monsters. With glowing red eyes. And you're not supposed to let them touch you

Well, there are frost giants in Slugterra now

Now I'm watching Thor. XD


----------



## The Villianess

I haven't used this term since I was seven, but it seems appropriate given how I successfully finished my online course! 



*BOOYA! *


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> I haven't used this term since I was seven, but it seems appropriate given how I successfully finished my online course!  BOOYA!



Congrats, Nessie!


----------



## Cinderella8

The Villianess said:


> I haven't used this term since I was seven, but it seems appropriate given how I successfully finished my online course!
> 
> BOOYA!



That's awesome!! Nice job!! 

I'm on my phone, otherwise there would be some more excited smilies here


----------



## Orreed

Awesome


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I hate Florida summer reading especially when you don't know when you are getting to Florida!


----------



## Cinderella8

going to the state fair tomorrow

I'll have to try and contain my excitement

(sarcasm)


----------



## The Villianess

Orreed said:


> Awesome



These are just too good. I must look them up.



Cinderella8 said:


> That's awesome!! Nice job!!
> 
> I'm on my phone, otherwise there would be some more excited smilies here



Thanks, and np! I'm just happy to get the whole course done with.



disneyanney said:


> Congrats, Nessie!



Thank you, Anney!


----------



## Doodle98

Orreed said:


> Awesome



Oh my god! I love them! Edward Scissorhands is the bae!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Getting the water results on our house today. #nervous


----------



## Cinderella8

Trying to draw all my Camp of Disney characters in one picture.

Why did I try this

I have a headache now

XD It's a lot harder than I thought


----------



## Cinderella8

*sends up a Doodle flare* Doodle I need go ask you an anime question lol

Who is Touta Matsuda in Death Note? Is it something I would be able to look up on YouTube or would I get some weird stuff...?

He's voicing a new Slugterra character that they're gonna have in the movie  and I wanna hear it for some reason


----------



## maps823

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> *sends up a Doodle flare* Doodle I need go ask you an anime question lol
> 
> Who is Touta Matsuda in Death Note? Is it something I would be able to look up on YouTube or would I get some weird stuff...?
> 
> He's voicing a new Slugterra character that they're gonna have in the movie  and I wanna hear it for some reason



Doodle flare lol


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> *sends up a Doodle flare* Doodle I need go ask you an anime question lol  Who is Touta Matsuda in Death Note? Is it something I would be able to look up on YouTube or would I get some weird stuff...?  He's voicing a new Slugterra character that they're gonna have in the movie  and I wanna hear it for some reason



*gasp!* the doodle flare! Matsuda Senpai is the freaking adorable police character who messes everything up. You can look him up, he's adorable. death note can be violent though.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> *gasp!* the doodle flare! Matsuda Senpai is the freaking adorable police character who messes everything up. You can look him up, he's adorable. death note can be violent though.



 okay...
Lol I watched some clips with him in them
I feel like I'm gonna like the character he's voicing XD


----------



## Silvermist20

I went to South of the Border this weekend on the way to my cousin's house. (drove 12 hours home yesterday, yay.) I never sausage a place! I felt like such a weiner while I was there.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Moving to Florida in one and a half weeks!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! < (that was my excited scream!!!)


----------



## maps823

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Moving to Florida in one and a half weeks!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! < (that was my excited scream!!!)



Yay! Congrats


----------



## maps823

Aww...all these people on AGT not getting in :'( I'm gonna cry


----------



## Orreed

The Villianess said:


> These are just too good. I must look them up.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, and np! I'm just happy to get the whole course done with.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Anney!





Doodle98 said:


> Oh my god! I love them! Edward Scissorhands is the bae!



Yeah I loved it. Found it on Pinterest, and unfortunately the artist was not credited.


----------



## maps823

the narrator on this show Killer Kids is seriously almost scarier than the fact that there are teenagers killing people


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Last and today is my 2 years anniversary on the dis!!!!'


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

maps823 said:


> Aww...all these people on AGT not getting in :'( I'm gonna cry



No kidding!


----------



## maps823

expeditioneverestgrl said:
			
		

> No kidding!



Especially the little old men they're just so cute and they were good too! (The strong one and the singer)


----------



## Silvermist20

maps823 said:


> Especially the little old men they're just so cute and they were good too! (The strong one and the singer)



I know what you're talking about. The singer should've went through to the live shows, but I think they let go the strong man for his health.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Silvermist20 said:


> I went to South of the Border this weekend on the way to my cousin's house. (drove 12 hours home yesterday, yay.) I never sausage a place! I felt like such a weiner while I was there.



IIIIIIIIII see what you did therrrre!!!!! 
(I have this thing with bad puns...)


----------



## maps823

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> I know what you're talking about. The singer should've went through to the live shows, but I think they let go the strong man for his health.



Yeah I really liked the singer but a lot of the people I liked did get through so I'm happy. And I'm glad they got rid of sone of those stupid acts like the two guys that sang that song about some one being ratchet. I still can't believe the strong guy was 93. Crazy. Your probably right about his health, though


----------



## Doodle98

My ex boyfriend actually wants to see me again and is trying to make plans and I'm just really astounded right now.


----------



## Silvermist20

maps823 said:


> Yeah I really liked the singer but a lot of the people I liked did get through so I'm happy. And I'm glad they got rid of sone of those stupid acts like the two guys that sang that song about some one being ratchet. I still can't believe the strong guy was 93. Crazy. Your probably right about his health, though



The two guys who sang the ratchet song were funny, but shouldn't have gone through. And I know right. The roller skater dude shouldn't've made it to the live shows though, I wasn't a big fan of him. I'm just glad Jaycob and Miguel went through.


----------



## maps823

Silvermist20 said:
			
		

> The two guys who sang the ratchet song were funny, but shouldn't have gone through. And I know right. The roller skater dude shouldn't've made it to the live shows though, I wasn't a big fan of him. I'm just glad Jaycob and Miguel went through.



Yeah the roller skate guy lives in Texas and our news people went there and he just like roller skates around town my mom says. And yes Jaycob and Miguel  ♡♡♡


----------



## The Villianess

So I was currently thinking about how I wasted 1.5 summer months on summer classes. And how I have currently 2.5 English papers to write. And how I've just been so done with all that work. 

I'm thinking again. Sometimes I had to work hard to balance my fun time with my hard work no play time. Then I had to forefit friend time in order to make fun time last year. 

Now I feel like a bad person.


----------



## The Villianess

I haven't been this excited but nervous for school since sixth grade. What's bad though, is that sixth grade was _*not*_ a good year.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Oh me too. I am going into the tenth grade. I am gonna live in Florida. I am going to a new school for the fiftieth million time! I stayed awake until 1:20 last night just stalking my new schools FB page and website... #scared #floridaforlife


----------



## Silvermist20

maps823 said:


> Yeah the roller skate guy lives in Texas and our news people went there and he just like roller skates around town my mom says. And yes Jaycob and Miguel  ♡♡♡



 That's funny! Sean and Luke were cute too, but sadly, they got voted off.


----------



## maps823

Silvermist20 said:


> That's funny! Sean and Luke were cute too, but sadly, they got voted off.



Yeah I really liked them too


----------



## Silvermist20

maps823 said:


> Yeah I really liked them too



But on the bright side, Miguel is going to the semi-finals! YAY!


----------



## disneyanney

I feel so disconnected from these boards right now. So hello homosapians!


----------



## Silvermist20

disneyanney said:


> I feel so disconnected from these boards right now. So hello homosapians!



Hello!


----------



## Doodle98

I am so stressed right now it isn't even funny.


----------



## Silvermist20

Seeing One Direction tonight in concert! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Just ate breakfast @ 11:30. Is this normal?


----------



## Cinderella8

I already LOVE this new season of Gravity Falls


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> I already LOVE this new season of Gravity Falls



Really? I might watch it litterally right now. I recorded the first two episodes. Toodles!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Really? I might watch it litterally right now. I recorded the first two episodes. Toodles!


They're both great! Although the first new one is a little creepy.

You get awesome moments in the second one, Wendy is AWESOME.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> They're both great! Although the first new one is a little creepy.
> 
> You get awesome moments in the second one, Wendy is AWESOME.



I found them both to be kind of creepy in a way. But they were AWESOME!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I found them both to be kind of creepy in a way. But they were AWESOME!



Yeah, in the second one, the shapeshifter was a little weird

I wanna see Bill Cipher in one of these episodes... Ones with him in it are always... interesting


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Yeah, in the second one, the shapeshifter was a little weird
> 
> I wanna see Bill Cipher in one of these episodes... Ones with him in it are always... interesting



I hope he is too.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I hope he is too.


Have you seen some of the trailer analysis videos on YouTube? They're crazy, but cool


----------



## Cinderella8

YES PLEASE


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Have you seen some of the trailer analysis videos on YouTube? They're crazy, but cool



I think I might've seen one. They are cool.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

My dad ate the last devil dog. It was mine. ;( crying lol


----------



## IndigoFaith

Last week me and my siblings watched all four seasons of My Little Pony Friendship is Magic on Netflix.  It was the first time any of us had seen the show. We all love it now.     My favorite pony is Twilight Sparkle, and when I take the quiz to see who I'm most like, I get her.


----------



## Cinderella8

I HAVE CLUB TEAM TRYOUTS TOMORROW

I'M FREAKING OUT

But I'm also excited, 'cause it's my birthday

BUT I'M MAINLY FREAKING OUT


----------



## Cinderella8

Venting a bit... Woke up this morning... 33 Wattpad notifications... Not a lot but STILL the most I've ever had

So I started with my insane amount of PMs, go through all the ones about drama some of my friends have started, trying to stay in the gray area of the arguments, then:

"I was wondering if you could put my OC in your fanfic? Like, you could say he's been looking for so and so and he's been in hiding that's why he hasn't been in yet..." and et cetera...

I was early in the morning, I just wanted to say "UMMM LEMME THINK. UH. NO." //But// I politely said it would be hard and stuff and I'd have to think

Really, though, if I WANTED your OC, I would have asked. Just like you asked me if my OC could be in your /new/ fanfic, so it wouldn't have been hard to incorporate the character, anyways. And then this person ended up deleting that story anyways... grr...

But the rest of the notifications were people voting and commenting and a follow so my mood improved


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Venting a bit... Woke up this morning... 33 Wattpad notifications... Not a lot but STILL the most I've ever had
> 
> So I started with my insane amount of PMs, go through all the ones about drama some of my friends have started, trying to stay in the gray area of the arguments, then:
> 
> "I was wondering if you could put my OC in your fanfic? Like, you could say he's been looking for so and so and he's been in hiding that's why he hasn't been in yet..." and et cetera...
> 
> I was early in the morning, I just wanted to say "UMMM LEMME THINK. UH. NO." //But// I politely said it would be hard and stuff and I'd have to think
> 
> Really, though, if I WANTED your OC, I would have asked. Just like you asked me if my OC could be in your /new/ fanfic, so it wouldn't have been hard to incorporate the character, anyways. And then this person ended up deleting that story anyways... grr...
> 
> But the rest of the notifications were people voting and commenting and a follow so my mood improved


What's your wattpad?


IndigoFaith said:


> Last week me and my siblings watched all four seasons of My Little Pony Friendship is Magic on Netflix.  It was the first time any of us had seen the show. We all love it now.     My favorite pony is Twilight Sparkle, and when I take the quiz to see who I'm most like, I get her.



Yay, another brony! (I don't like the term pegasister, so I'm just going to say brony)


----------



## Doodle98

IndigoFaith said:


> Last week me and my siblings watched all four seasons of My Little Pony Friendship is Magic on Netflix.  It was the first time any of us had seen the show. We all love it now.     My favorite pony is Twilight Sparkle, and when I take the quiz to see who I'm most like, I get her.



Fluttershy is the bestest


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Driving to Florida tomorrow. (I'm moving there)


----------



## disneyanney

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Driving to Florida tomorrow. (I'm moving there)



Have fun!!!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

disneyanney said:


> Have fun!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> What's your wattpad?
> 
> Yay, another brony! (I don't like the term pegasister, so I'm just going to say brony)


It is a secret. 
...
My story is nerdy ad stuff
Nobody shall know 

Even Noelle didn't know until she accidentally found it xP


expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Driving to Florida tomorrow. (I'm moving there)



Really? That's so cool! Have fun!


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Fluttershy is the bestest


Yayus!


Cinderella8 said:


> It is a secret.
> ...
> My story is nerdy ad stuff
> Nobody shall know
> 
> Even Noelle didn't know until she accidentally found it xP
> 
> 
> Really? That's so cool! Have fun!



Ok then.... sad face


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

That's why I only write fan fiction on my computer and never show it to anybody. It's my guilty pleasure. I'll let people read my original work but my fanfic rule is for my eyes only.


----------



## Fairywings

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> That's why I only write fan fiction on my computer and never show it to anybody. It's my guilty pleasure. I'll let people read my original work but my fanfic rule is for my eyes only.



Yeah, that's my rule too


----------



## Cinderella8

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> That's why I only write fan fiction on my computer and never show it to anybody. It's my guilty pleasure. I'll let people read my original work but my fanfic rule is for my eyes only.



Lol I'm opposite. Nobody reads my original work (with the exception of Noelle, we usually work together), but I'll post fanfics. And then do this and not tell anyone my Wattpad xD


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Cinderella8 said:


> Lol I'm opposite. Nobody reads my original work (with the exception of Noelle, we usually work together), but I'll post fanfics. And then do this and not tell anyone my Wattpad xD



Haha, well, everyone's different, I guess. I generally use fan fiction as kind of like writing exercises, but some of them can get kinda long....


----------



## Cinderella8

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Haha, well, everyone's different, I guess. I generally use fan fiction as kind of like writing exercises, but some of them can get kinda long....



Same. I guess really I've only ever posted one fanfic that stayed up, and it's still going. I've already posted like 20 chapters, but they aren't very long


----------



## maps823

So I'm watching a movie and on the Dis at the same time

my dad: giving commentary on the movie that apparently he has seen but I have not

me: "Could you PLEASE be quiet. I'm trying to watch a movie."

my dad: "You're not watching a movie you're playing on your computer. You're not ambidextrous."

me: *laughing* "Ambidextrous is where you can write with your right and left hand. And I am watching the movie I can multitask." 

my dad: "Oh, yeah, multitask. You can't write with both of your hands, you're not ambidextrous, are you?" 

me: "No."


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> So I'm watching a movie and on the Dis at the same time
> 
> my dad: giving commentary on the movie that apparently he has seen but I have not
> 
> me: "Could you PLEASE be quiet. I'm trying to watch a movie."
> 
> my dad: "You're not watching a movie you're playing on your computer. You're not ambidextrous."
> 
> me: *laughing* "Ambidextrous is where you can write with your right and left hand. And I am watching the movie I can multitask."
> 
> my dad: "Oh, yeah, multitask. You can't write with both of your hands, you're not ambidextrous, are you?"
> 
> me: "No."



XD Sounds like the kind of thing my dad would say


----------



## Cinderella8

I am so extremely ticked off right now

I got my school schedule, and I didn't get into the Ag Science class. They just put me in Music, and there are no words for how much I hate that class.

Because of a terrible agricultural science program at our school, only 50 kids in the grade got the class.

Let's do the math here.

Around 130 kids in my grade. Take out the people in band and choir, because if they took band/choir, then Ag Science wasn't available for them. Then take out the people who voluntarily took music- which would be plenty, it's an easy A.

I feel like the 50 kid thing shouldn't be a problem.

And then some people are just taking Ag Science because of some drama that happened last year; our teacher got fired, and it was during the semester I was in Ag. So the rest of that semester was carried out LITERALLY doing nothing. At. All. We had no class plans, nothing.

I think the only accomplishment I had was completely demolishing my friend in Minecraft Hunger Games.

Therefore, everyone wanted in on the class, under the assumption that's how it always is. _But it's not._

It was easy for me, because I LIVE ON A FARM. And I show livestock animals. So I already knew basically everything we did.

That's completely unfair that they're letting people in just because they think it'll be an easy A.

I plan on taking Ag in high school, so I *need* to take it this year. I even wrote that on my papers with my class requests on them, and the guidance counselor said that people who wrote it and meant it would be getting priority, and so would people who had taken it this year.

And I'm 99.99% sure that people are playing politics. The majority of the Ag Program kinda hates my older sister, made up of crazy teachers and an equally crazy ex boyfriend.

I thought we were done with playing politics, my sister's going to college now

Apparently not

Open house will be interesting, because I am _not_ taking music

Although, an easy A in music might be good, I'm taking 2 high school classes (I'm going into 8th grade) and one advanced class, and easy course might be nice


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> I am so extremely ticked off right now
> 
> I got my school schedule, and I didn't get into the Ag Science class. They just put me in Music, and there are no words for how much I hate that class.
> 
> Because of a terrible agricultural science program at our school, only 50 kids in the grade got the class.
> 
> Let's do the math here.
> 
> Around 130 kids in my grade. Take out the people in band and choir, because if they took band/choir, then Ag Science wasn't available for them. Then take out the people who voluntarily took music- which would be plenty, it's an easy A.
> 
> I feel like the 50 kid thing shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> And then some people are just taking Ag Science because of some drama that happened last year; our teacher got fired, and it was during the semester I was in Ag. So the rest of that semester was carried out LITERALLY doing nothing. At. All. We had no class plans, nothing.
> 
> I think the only accomplishment I had was completely demolishing my friend in Minecraft Hunger Games.
> 
> Therefore, everyone wanted in on the class, under the assumption that's how it always is. _But it's not._
> 
> It was easy for me, because I LIVE ON A FARM. And I show livestock animals. So I already knew basically everything we did.
> 
> That's completely unfair that they're letting people in just because they think it'll be an easy A.
> 
> I plan on taking Ag in high school, so I *need* to take it this year. I even wrote that on my papers with my class requests on them, and the guidance counselor said that people who wrote it and meant it would be getting priority, and so would people who had taken it this year.
> 
> And I'm 99.99% sure that people are playing politics. The majority of the Ag Program kinda hates my older sister, made up of crazy teachers and an equally crazy ex boyfriend.
> 
> I thought we were done with playing politics, my sister's going to college now
> 
> Apparently not
> 
> Open house will be interesting, because I am _not_ taking music
> 
> Although, an easy A in music might be good, I'm taking 2 high school classes (I'm going into 8th grade) and one advanced class, and easy course might be nice



That's dumb.

WOW, 2 high school classes and an advanced class? And I thought being ahead in math was smart.....


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> That's dumb.
> 
> WOW, 2 high school classes and an advanced class? And I thought being ahead in math was smart.....


Very dumb, and I'm still pretty ticked off at them

 Yeah, I'm taking high school math and English, and then GAT Reading. I'm a nerd.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Very dumb, and I'm still pretty ticked off at them
> 
> Yeah, I'm taking high school math and English, and then GAT Reading. I'm a nerd.



I took high school math as well last year when I was in 8th grade. I'm in 9th grade and going to take honors Algebra 2...

I'm kind of dumb in English though lol.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Cinderella8 said:


> Same. I guess really I've only ever posted one fanfic that stayed up, and it's still going. I've already posted like 20 chapters, but they aren't very long



What fandom is it for?


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> I took high school math as well last year when I was in 8th grade. I'm in 9th grade and going to take honors Algebra 2...
> 
> I'm kind of dumb in English though lol.


Well as far as the math goes, it looks like we have the same system, that's how our school does 'advanced math'


ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> What fandom is it for?



Slugterra, so naturally, not too big of a crowd reading it


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Cinderella8 said:


> Slugterra, so naturally, not too big of a crowd reading it



What exactly is Slugterra? I've seen it browsing through Netflix (not actually watched it) and I've heard you talk about it, but I don't really know what kind of a show it is.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Well as far as the math goes, it looks like we have the same system, that's how our school does 'advanced math'
> 
> 
> Slugterra, so naturally, not too big of a crowd reading it



Well if you're going to take geometry, it's kind of confusing at first but then it's really easy. Circles for me were the hardest.


----------



## Cinderella8

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> What exactly is Slugterra? I've seen it browsing through Netflix (not actually watched it) and I've heard you talk about it, but I don't really know what kind of a show it is.


It's an animated show on Disney XD.

Slugterra is a world that's 100 miles beneath the surface of the earth. The main character is Eli Shane, who grew up on the surface, above Slugterra. His family line (the Shanes) are the protectors of Slugterra. His dad (Will) goes missing when Eli's ten, and when he turns 15, he takes the Drop down to Slugterra. There a really cute slugs who live there, and the antagonist (Dr. Blakk) corrupts the slugs and turns them into ghouls.

That's the shortest description I could give without geeking out lol


Silvermist20 said:


> Well if you're going to take geometry, it's kind of confusing at first but then it's really easy. Circles for me were the hardest.



Ugh, I hate Geometry. So. Much.

I'm taking Algebra this year


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> It's an animated show on Disney XD.
> 
> Slugterra is a world that's 100 miles beneath the surface of the earth. The main character is Eli Shane, who grew up on the surface, above Slugterra. His family line (the Shanes) are the protectors of Slugterra. His dad (Will) goes missing when Eli's ten, and when he turns 15, he takes the Drop down to Slugterra. There a really cute slugs who live there, and the antagonist (Dr. Blakk) corrupts the slugs and turns them into ghouls.
> 
> That's the shortest description I could give without geeking out lol
> 
> 
> Ugh, I hate Geometry. So. Much.
> 
> I'm taking Algebra this year



Geometry wasn't that bad. Algebra was kind of easy. Of course I don't really remember much of it lol.


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> Geometry wasn't that bad. Algebra was kind of easy. Of course I don't really remember much of it lol.


Well, _Pre_-Algebra was easy enough, we'll see how Algebra goes this year


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Cinderella8 said:


> It's an animated show on Disney XD.
> 
> Slugterra is a world that's 100 miles beneath the surface of the earth. The main character is Eli Shane, who grew up on the surface, above Slugterra. His family line (the Shanes) are the protectors of Slugterra. His dad (Will) goes missing when Eli's ten, and when he turns 15, he takes the Drop down to Slugterra. There a really cute slugs who live there, and the antagonist (Dr. Blakk) corrupts the slugs and turns them into ghouls.
> 
> That's the shortest description I could give without geeking out lol



Cool! I love animated shows. I also love random little obscure stuff that no one really knows about so maybe I'll have to check it out. As you've probably gathered, I'm a huge Aquabats fan... Not that that is anything similar, but it's a show people don't hear about much.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Cinderella8 said:


> I am so extremely ticked off right now  I got my school schedule, and I didn't get into the Ag Science class. They just put me in Music, and there are no words for how much I hate that class.  Because of a terrible agricultural science program at our school, only 50 kids in the grade got the class.  Let's do the math here.  Around 130 kids in my grade. Take out the people in band and choir, because if they took band/choir, then Ag Science wasn't available for them. Then take out the people who voluntarily took music- which would be plenty, it's an easy A.  I feel like the 50 kid thing shouldn't be a problem.  And then some people are just taking Ag Science because of some drama that happened last year; our teacher got fired, and it was during the semester I was in Ag. So the rest of that semester was carried out LITERALLY doing nothing. At. All. We had no class plans, nothing.  I think the only accomplishment I had was completely demolishing my friend in Minecraft Hunger Games.  Therefore, everyone wanted in on the class, under the assumption that's how it always is. But it's not.  It was easy for me, because I LIVE ON A FARM. And I show livestock animals. So I already knew basically everything we did.  That's completely unfair that they're letting people in just because they think it'll be an easy A.  I plan on taking Ag in high school, so I need to take it this year. I even wrote that on my papers with my class requests on them, and the guidance counselor said that people who wrote it and meant it would be getting priority, and so would people who had taken it this year.  And I'm 99.99% sure that people are playing politics. The majority of the Ag Program kinda hates my older sister, made up of crazy teachers and an equally crazy ex boyfriend.  I thought we were done with playing politics, my sister's going to college now  Apparently not  Open house will be interesting, because I am not taking music  Although, an easy A in music might be good, I'm taking 2 high school classes (I'm going into 8th grade) and one advanced class, and easy course might be nice



Same thing happened to me if I stayed at my old school. (I moved before the school year started now so this isn't happening hopefully to me anymore)   Anyways, I wanted to take yoga, put it on my list, didn't get it. Everyone else didn't put it down, they got it. And I didn't get foods either...


----------



## Fairywings

So, sad news, I heard Robin Williams (Genie) died.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:


> So, sad news, I heard Robin Williams (Genie) died.



Yeah, my mom just read that on the internet


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> So, sad news, I heard Robin Williams (Genie) died.



I saw that! Rest in peace.


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:
			
		

> So, sad news, I heard Robin Williams (Genie) died.



Rest in paradise. ❤


----------



## Stormstar135

Sign up for 'Breathless in life'

_Mari♡DIS_


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

RIP to robin Williams. 
I'm at the doctors to get a school lease and half the power just went out! XD


----------



## ThatsBooToYou

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> RIP to robin Williams.
> I'm at the doctors to get a school lease and half the power just went out! XD



Genie isn't dead... He's just off on his vacation. *wipes a tear away from my eye* x.x


----------



## The Villianess

I'm tired......





Fairywings said:


> So, sad news, I heard Robin Williams (Genie) died.



I read.

That's pretty sad, although I'm more sad for his family because they must be going through a rough time. 

RIP.


----------



## The Villianess

It's raining so hard here, but that's a good thing, because rain helps me think. 

If it rains for the entire day, I might be able to get some writing done.


----------



## Doodle98

The Villianess said:


> It's raining so hard here, but that's a good thing, because rain helps me think.  If it rains for the entire day, I might be able to get some writing done.



Are you serious? I can't think with rain. It just makes me stressed. It's raining here too.


----------



## Cinderella8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9KQp7qN4FY

Yes yes *yes*. I await 2015.


----------



## maps823

I don't even know why I'm drinking hot chocolate in the summer


----------



## Stormstar135

maps823 said:
			
		

> I don't even know why I'm drinking hot chocolate in the summer



Don't worry i am too

_Mari♡DIS_


----------



## Cinderella8

so I didn't make the softball team I worked to get in for ages

went through a couple stages when I got the news...

1. shock- I'd been told I was almost guaranteed a spot on a team

2. anger- WHAT I WAS TOLD I WAS ALMOST GUARANTEED A SPOT!!

3. sad- I didn't make it

Going through repeats of stages 2 and 3


----------



## disneyanney

So why do you all hate Snow White?


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

disneyanney said:


> "Snow White is the most pure-hearted of the Disney Princesses; she's never mean, cruel, or stubborn, and because of her resilience and hopeful nature, she shows a great inner strength against adversity. This is an example of the fact that one does not have to be physically tough to be strong." So why do you all hate Snow White?



I don't hate Snow White. She was my favorite when I was little!


----------



## The Villianess

disneyanney said:


> "Snow White is the most pure-hearted of the Disney Princesses; she's never mean, cruel, or stubborn, and because of her resilience and hopeful nature, she shows a great inner strength against adversity. This is an example of the fact that one does not have to be physically tough to be strong."
> So why do you all hate Snow White?



I can honestly say that I think she is a dummy. Her voice is like nails on a chalkboard. And she doesn't even have a conversation with her prince. Okay, I take that back, they sing one song to each other. Then, she follows random animals to some random house, in which she just walks right in. Then she has the bright idea to clean the house, not knowing who lives there, for all she knows, they could be working with her stepmother, or they could be murderers. Then, she falls asleep on their beds for goodness's sake, not even bothering to stay awake to see who's coming home. 
And this is implying that she trusts them enough, assuming that they aren't going to kill her on sight to fall asleep in their beds. The dwarves almost kill her, as they intended to because they thought she was a monster. And she left the stove on, which was technically a fire, while she was asleep. She assumed that just by cooking them food, that they would let her stay, even though she doesn't know a thing about them. She only knew their names because she read them on the dwarves' beds. 
Then she thinks that the man she sang with is her true love. She doesn't know anything about this man. He could be out to hurt her. Then she dumbly takes food from someone, who is obviously a sketchy lady, eating it in front of her. The queen was smart enough to tell her that it was a wishing apple, knowing darn well that Snow would fall for it, and she bites into the "wishing apple" that obviously doesn't exist. I would just also like to point out that when the animals try to warn Snow White, she just tells them to go away. But all of that being said, the evil queen in many respects is also not the wisest, as she literally had the chance to take Snow's heart but didn't.


----------



## The Villianess

Doodle98 said:


> Are you serious? I can't think with rain. It just makes me stressed. It's raining here too.



I was being so serious. But I didn't get far yesterday, I had to do a lot of AP stuff.


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> "Snow White is the most pure-hearted of the Disney Princesses; she's never mean, cruel, or stubborn, and because of her resilience and hopeful nature, she shows a great inner strength against adversity. This is an example of the fact that one does not have to be physically tough to be strong."
> So why do you all hate Snow White?



Besides her too high voice?

The point is, she's not strong. She's really weak. She lets the evil queen walk all over her and basically use her as a slave. And then when she finally runs away, she's like oh the trees, the trees are so scary, here, let me fall on the ground and cry about it even though there could be dangerous animals in the woods that actually are a threat to me or worse, someone from the evil queen that's trying to kill me!

And she's selfish. She takes up the dwarves' beds and they end up sleeping on the floor or the couch or wherever they could find. I mean dude, those dwarves have been mining all day, which is really hard labor, back breaking work, and what did you do all day Snow White? You did some running and cleaned a cottage.

Plus she's stupid. I mean, the dwarves are leaving to go to work, and Doc reminds her that the evil queen is trying to kill her and tells her not to talk to strangers. And what does she do? She helps the first person that comes along - which happens to be a creepy old lay dressed all in black, which should be suspicious - even though Doc warned her. Even worse, when the evil queen gives her the apple, she insists Snow White eat it right then and there, which is suspicious as Snow White is making a pie so normal logic would be to use it in the pie. And yeah, the evil queen was saying it's a magic apple that makes dreams come true, but even if you bought that, wouldn't you save it so everyone could have their dreams come true? That's just selfish, keeping it all to herself. But the point it, she was gullible enough to trust the stranger even though someone is trying to kill her and even though Doc told her not to trust strangers.

And she doesn't even learn anything from the whole experience. Yes, it's very nice that the prince kissed her and woke her from her coma and all, but he's still a stranger, and she's got a home with the dwarves, even if she is once again subjugated to housework. What is she ends up not liking this guy after she goes with him to his castle and they presumably get married?


----------



## Silvermist20

The Villianess said:


> I can honestly say that I think she is a dummy. Her voice is like nails on a chalkboard. And she doesn't even have a conversation with her prince. Okay, I take that back, they sing one song to each other. Then, she follows random animals to some random house, in which she just walks right in. Then she has the bright idea to clean the house, not knowing who lives there, for all she knows, they could be working with her stepmother, or they could be murderers. Then, she falls asleep on their beds for goodness's sake, not even bothering to stay awake to see who's coming home.
> And this is implying that she trusts them enough, assuming that they aren't going to kill her on sight to fall asleep in their beds. The dwarves almost kill her, as they intended to because they thought she was a monster. And she left the stove on, which was technically a fire, while she was asleep. She assumed that just by cooking them food, that they would let her stay, even though she doesn't know a thing about them. She only knew their names because she read them on the dwarves' beds.
> Then she thinks that the man she sang with is her true love. She doesn't know anything about this man. He could be out to hurt her. Then she dumbly takes food from someone, who is obviously a sketchy lady, eating it in front of her. The queen was smart enough to tell her that it was a wishing apple, knowing darn well that Snow would fall for it, and she bites into the "wishing apple" that obviously doesn't exist. I would just also like to point out that when the animals try to warn Snow White, she just tells them to go away. But all of that being said, the evil queen in many respects is also not the wisest, as she literally had the chance to take Snow's heart but didn't.





Fairywings said:


> Besides her too high voice?
> 
> The point is, she's not strong. She's really weak. She lets the evil queen walk all over her and basically use her as a slave. And then when she finally runs away, she's like oh the trees, the trees are so scary, here, let me fall on the ground and cry about it even though there could be dangerous animals in the woods that actually are a threat to me or worse, someone from the evil queen that's trying to kill me!
> 
> And she's selfish. She takes up the dwarves' beds and they end up sleeping on the floor or the couch or wherever they could find. I mean dude, those dwarves have been mining all day, which is really hard labor, back breaking work, and what did you do all day Snow White? You did some running and cleaned a cottage.
> 
> Plus she's stupid. I mean, the dwarves are leaving to go to work, and Doc reminds her that the evil queen is trying to kill her and tells her not to talk to strangers. And what does she do? She helps the first person that comes along - which happens to be a creepy old lay dressed all in black, which should be suspicious - even though Doc warned her. Even worse, when the evil queen gives her the apple, she insists Snow White eat it right then and there, which is suspicious as Snow White is making a pie so normal logic would be to use it in the pie. And yeah, the evil queen was saying it's a magic apple that makes dreams come true, but even if you bought that, wouldn't you save it so everyone could have their dreams come true? That's just selfish, keeping it all to herself. But the point it, she was gullible enough to trust the stranger even though someone is trying to kill her and even though Doc told her not to trust strangers.
> 
> And she doesn't even learn anything from the whole experience. Yes, it's very nice that the prince kissed her and woke her from her coma and all, but he's still a stranger, and she's got a home with the dwarves, even if she is once again subjugated to housework. What is she ends up not liking this guy after she goes with him to his castle and they presumably get married?



Ditto.


----------



## Silvermist20

I got bored so I decided to do the Golden Spoon thing again. Here were my results (these may be wrong because I don't remember if I ate some places or not.)








I've eaten at *35* out of *240* restaurants at Walt Disney World _(15%)_
I've eaten at *16* out of *85* quick service/counter service restaurants at Walt Disney World _(19%)_
I've eaten at *16* out of *70* table-service restaurants at Walt Disney World _(23%)_
I've eaten at *0* out of *18* signature restaurants at Walt Disney World _(0%)_
I've eaten at *0* out of *3* dinner show restaurants at Walt Disney World _(0%)_






*Here's my list!*

*THEME PARKS* 
*ANIMAL KINGDOM PARK*
Flame Tree BBQ
Pizzafari
Rainforest Cafe
Restaurantosaurus
Tusker House
Yak & Yeti Counter Service
Yak & Yeti

*Disney's Hollywood Studios*
'50s Prime Time Cafe
ABC Commissary
Backlot Express
Brown Derby
Catalina Eddie's
Fairfax Fare
Feel the Force VIP Package (Fireworks Dessert Party)
Hollywood & Vine
Mama Melrose's
Min & Bill's Dockside Diner
Rosie's All-American Cafe
Sci-Fi Dine-In
Starring Rolls Cafe
Studio Catering Company
Toluca Legs Turkey Company
Toy Story Pizza Planet

*Epcot*
Coral Reef (Living Seas)
Electric Umbrella
Fountainview (Starbucks)
Garden Grill (The Land)
Sunshine Seasons (The Land)
Akershus Royal Banquet Hall (Norway)
Biergarten (Germany)
Boulangerie Patisserie (France)
Chefs de France (France)
Fife & Drum (American Adventure)
Illuminations Sparkling Dessert Party
Katsura Grill (Japan)
Kringla Bakeri og Cafe  (Norway)
La Cantina de San Angel (Mexico)
La Hacienda de San Angel (Mexico)
Le Cellier (Canada)
Liberty Inn (American Adventure)
Lotus Blossom Cafe (China)
Monsieur Paul (France)
Nine Dragons (China)
Odyssey
Restaurant Marrakesh (Morocco)
Rose and Crown (United Kingdom)
San Angel Inn (Mexico)
Sommerfest (Germany)
Spice Road (Morocco)
Tangierine Cafe (Morocco)
Teppan Edo (Japan)
Tokyo Dining (Japan)
Tutto Gusto Wine Cellar (Italy)
Tutto Italia (Italy)
 Via Napoli (Italy)
Yorkshire County Fish Shop (United Kingdom)

*Epcot Food & Wine Festival*
Argentina
Australia
Belgium
Brewer's Collection
Canada
Caribbean Islands
Cheese
China
Craft Beers
Desserts & Champagne
Florida
France
Germany
Greece
Hawaii
Hops & Barley
Ireland
Italy
Japan
Mexico
Morocco
New Zealand
Poland
Party for the Senses
Scandinavia
Singapore
South Africa
South Korea
Terra

*Epcot Food & Garden Festival*
Buttercup Cottage
Fleur De lys
Florida Fresh
Hanami
Intermissions Cafe
Jardin De Fiestas
Lotus House
Pineapple Promenade
Primavera Kitchen
The Smokehouse
Taste of Marrakesh
Urban Farm Eats

*Magic Kingdom*
Be Our Guest Lunch (Fantasyland)
Be Our Guest Dinner (Fantasyland)
Casey's Corner (Main Street USA)
Cinderella's Royal Table (Fantasyland)
Columbia Harbour House (Liberty Square)
Cosmic Ray's (Tomorrowland)
The Crystal Palace (Adventureland)
Diamond Horseshoe Review (Frontierland)
The Friar's Nook (Fantasyland)
Gaston's Tavern (Fantasyland)
Golden Oak Outpost (Frontierland)
Liberty Tree Tavern (Liberty Square)
The Lunching Pad (Tomorrowland)
Main Street Bakery (Starbucks)
Pecos Bill's (Frontierland)
Pinnochio Village Haus (Fantasyland)
The Plaza Restaurant (Main Street USA)
Sleepy Hollow
Tomorrowland Terrace (Tomorrowland)
Tomorrowland Terrace Wishes Dessert Party (Tomorrowland)
Tony's Town Square (Main Street USA)
Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland)
Frontierland Turkey Leg Cart


*Water Parks*

*Blizzard Beach*
Avalunch
The Cooling Hut
Lottawatta Lodge
The Warming Hut

*Typhoon Lagoon*
Leaning Palms
Lowtide Lou's
Surf Doggies
Typhoon Tilly's
Bodie's All American
Earl of Sandwich
Fulton's Crab House
Ghirardelli's
Marketplace Snacks
Pollo Campero
Rainforest Cafe
Starbucks
T-Rex
Wolfgang Puck Express

*Pleasure Island*
Cooke's of Dublin
Paradiso 37
Planet Hollywood
Portobello
Raglan Road

*West Side*
AMC 24 Pleasure Island Dining
Bongo's Cuban Cafe
Crossroads at House of Blues
Crossroads at House of Blues Sunday Brunch
Foodquest
Splitsville
Smokehouse at House of Blues
Wolfgang Puck Grand Cafe
The Dining Room at Wolfgang Puck Grand Cafe
Wolfgang Puck Express

*West Side Food Trucks*
Fantasy Fare truck
Namaste Cafe truck
Superstar Catering truck
World Showcase of Flavors truck


*Wide World of Sports*


ESPN Grill


*Resorts*

*All Star Movies*
World Premiere

*All Star Music*
Intermission

*All Star Sports*
End Zone

*Animal Kingdom Lodge*
Boma Flavors of Africa
Jiko: The Cooking Place
The Mara
Sanaa

*Art of Animation*
Landscapes of Flavors

*Beach Club*
Beach Club Marketplace
Beaches and Cream
Cape May Cafe
Hurricane Hanna's

*Boardwalk*
Big River Grille & Brewing Works
Boardwalk Bakery
Boardwalk Pizza Window
ESPN Club
Flying Fish
Kouzzina

*Caribbean Beach*
Old Port Royale
Shutters

*Contemporary*
California Grill
Chef Mickey's
Contempo Cafe
The Wave
Top of the World Lounge

*Coronado Springs*
Cafe Rix
Laguna Bar
Maya Grill
Pepper Market
Siesta's

*Walt Disney World Dolphin*
Cabana Bar and Beach Club
The Fountain
Fresh Mediterranean Market
Picabu Buffeteria
Shula's Steakhouse
Todd English's bluezoo

*Fort Wilderness*
Crockett's Tavern
Hoop Dee Doo Musical Review
Meadows Snack Bar
Mickey's Backyard BBQ
Trail's End Restaurant

*Grand Floridian Resort and Spa*
 1900 Park Fare
Citrico's
 Garden View Lounge Afternoon Tea
Gasparilla Island Grill
Grand Floridian Cafe
Mizner's Lounge
My Disney Girl's Perfectly Princess Tea
Narcoossee's
Pool Bar
Victoria and Albert's

*Old Key West*
Goods to Go
Olivia's
Turtle Shack

*Polynesian*
 Captain Cook's Snack Company
Kona Cafe
Kona Island Sushi Counter
'Ohana
Spirit of Aloha Polynesian Luau
TambuLounge

*Pop Century*
Everything Pop

*Port Orleans*
Boatwright's
Riverside Mill Food Court
Sassagoula Flotworks & Food Factory

*Saratoga Springs*
Artist's Palette
Grandstand Pool Bar
Paddock Pool Grill
Turf Club

*Walt Disney World Swan*
Garden Grove Cafe
Il Mulino New York Trattoria
Kimonos Sushi Bar
Splash Grill

*Wilderness Lodge*
Artist Point
Roaring Fork
Territory Lounge
Whispering Canyon

*Yacht Club*
Captain's Grille
Crew's Cup Lounge
Yachtsman Steakhouse


*The DVC/Timeshare Advantage*


Cooked a quick in-room meal
Cooked a full sit-down meal in the villa (I didn't my mom did )
Cooked a meal using a resort BBQ grill


----------



## Stormstar135

Who is still awake

_Mari♡DIS_


----------



## Doodle98

*sighs* today is my last day of working at the zoo. I'm really going to miss it. But, after 5 straight days of doing summer work I'm going to Disney!


----------



## Cinderella8

Figured out why I didn't get into Ag Science.

Ag Science is during 8th period.

I have GAT Reading that period.

Normally, they could just move my reading class and ta-da, Ag. Nope. Because GAT Reading is with seventh and eight graders, and it's only available during 8th period because the teacher also teaches 6th graders and elementary kids.

-_-


----------



## Fairywings

My poor bro just had his wisdom teeth out. Dude's totaled.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> My poor bro just had his wisdom teeth out. Dude's totaled.



Yikes. I made it clear to my mom I would NOT have my teeth pulled, I hate dentists and stuff being stuck in my mouth...


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Yikes. I made it clear to my mom I would NOT have my teeth pulled, I hate dentists and stuff being stuck in my mouth...



I think he's doing a little bit better now


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> I think he's doing a little bit better now



Lol good.

I have ruined my sister's night by not letting her put makeup on me for pictures. I'm surprised she thought she had a chance


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Lol good.
> 
> I have ruined my sister's night by not letting her put makeup on me for pictures. I'm surprised she thought she had a chance



lol


----------



## The Villianess

Fairywings said:


> My poor bro just had his wisdom teeth out. Dude's totaled.



Aw


----------



## The Villianess

I've listened to so much music this past week like omg I have a problem.


----------



## Cinderella8

so we got Chrome Books for school, I already have mine set up

it's so weird and overly complicated, would regular (and less expensive) laptops killed them?

but I've already gotten my background set up, my Disboards saved, my email, my YouTube, etc. Except it's blocked Wattpad, darn, Wattpad was gonna be me savior this school year


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> so we got Chrome Books for school, I already have mine set up
> 
> it's so weird and overly complicated, would regular (and less expensive) laptops killed them?
> 
> but I've already gotten my background set up, my Disboards saved, my email, my YouTube, etc. Except it's blocked Wattpad, darn, Wattpad was gonna be me savior this school year



We get Macbooks....but, that sight is also blocked.


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> We get Macbooks....but, that sight is also blocked.


lol well it's probably for the best, I'd be working on my fanfiction during math, but still 

Haha, but they didn't block the Dis! :3


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> so we got Chrome Books for school, I already have mine set up
> 
> it's so weird and overly complicated, would regular (and less expensive) laptops killed them?
> 
> but I've already gotten my background set up, my Disboards saved, my email, my YouTube, etc. Except it's blocked Wattpad, darn, Wattpad was gonna be me savior this school year



I get a thinkpad (netbook) this year. Last year, our netbooks were super crappy (it was like you either had a perfectly fine computer or you got stuck with a computer that barely ever worked. I got a good one thankfully) so I'm excited for better computers this year.

I go on the Dis when I'm bored and have nothing else to do lol.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Just visited downtown Disney and Animal Kingdom Lodge today. It was fun! I live ten minutes from Disney so now I can go whenever I want!  just waiting to get our annual passes!


----------



## disneyanney

We were watching a movie...

"If the mom dies, I'm going to be SO mad."

5 minutes later...

*storms out of the room* 

Story of my life. 
Whatever happened to Bob Hope? No one ever died in his movies.


----------



## Fairywings

My bro's best friend just left with my bro, he came to say his final goodbyes before leaving for college in the morning, which is four hours away. I didn't cry or nothing, but it's still pretty sad. I can't count how many times I've had breakfast with him and my bro in the kitchen after he stayed over. Sometimes I gamed with them too.


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> My bro's best friend just left with my bro, he came to say his final goodbyes before leaving for college in the morning, which is four hours away. I didn't cry or nothing, but it's still pretty sad. I can't count how many times I've had breakfast with him and my bro in the kitchen after he stayed over. Sometimes I gamed with them too.



Welcome to the club. 
It'll be really weird at first, or at least it was for us, but it became normal after the first few weeks.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Just found out we are going to Saratoga Springs for one night. Magic Kingdom on Saturday, and a Disney waterpark on Sunday. I have stayed at Saratoga before eight years ago so this will be so nice and weird to stay again!  I can't wait
School tomorrow tho :/


----------



## disneyanney

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Just found out we are going to Saratoga Springs for one night. Magic Kingdom on Saturday, and a Disney waterpark on Sunday. I have stayed at Saratoga before eight years ago so this will be so nice and weird to stay again!  I can't wait School tomorrow tho :/



Have fun! (And at school - it's not as bad once you get into it!)


----------



## Qmaz246

At the Shore!!!!.... and still have most of my school work to do.....


----------



## Malachi85

At work but too excited to concentrate!! DLR trip only one month away....


----------



## Fairywings

Just realized Senior Year starts next Monday.

I am getting far, far too old.


----------



## Qmaz246

Fairywings said:


> Just realized Senior Year starts next Monday.
> 
> I am getting far, far too old.



I know! My sister is going to be a freshmen, so that means we're going to start fighting over the shower in the morning.


----------



## Fairywings

Qmaz246 said:


> I know! My sister is going to be a freshmen, so that means we're going to start fighting over the shower in the morning.



lol. 

My brother takes forever, so I always let him go first and go that extra 5-15 minutes of sleep lol.

But he's moving into his college dorm in a couple of days, so I won't have that anymore.


----------



## Cinderella8

Just got an Instagram

Can I get a quick guide to this? 'Cause I have no clue what I'm doing XD


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Just got an Instagram
> 
> Can I get a quick guide to this? 'Cause I have no clue what I'm doing XD



Can't help you, I've got no instagram.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Can't help you, I've got no instagram.



Okay. I probably wouldn't have gotten one, but my friends really wanted me to

*Doodle flare* Doodle, Dani showed me a video last night (idk if it was Instagram), was that /you/ doing the ice-water-bucket-whatever challenge? I couldn't tell what she said, we were playing loud music


----------



## disneyanney

I had a doctors appointment today.

Like every stinking time, they took my blood. But they couldn't find the vein. This guy sticks me with the needle like six times in one arm, then gives up and moves to the other. Yeah, great. I was starting to stress a little, and my mom leaves the room. They stick me about three times in the other arm until something finally comes out.

The icing on the cake: their taking my blood, NOT my watching it happen, made me sick. 

Never again. Never again.


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> Just got an Instagram
> 
> Can I get a quick guide to this? 'Cause I have no clue what I'm doing XD



You'll figure it out. Just ask your friends to help you especially if they were the ones that wanted you to get it lol.

What's your username?


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> You'll figure it out. Just ask your friends to help you especially if they were the ones that wanted you to get it lol.
> 
> What's your username?


PMed it


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

My bike and my dad's and brothers bike all got stolen. I'm pissed off...


----------



## Cinderella8

Just saw the Giver. It was strange. Just like the book. It was actually one of the most accurate book-to-movie projects I've ever seen, but I don't know how you could manage to screw up The Giver 



expeditioneverestgrl said:


> My bike and my dad's and brothers bike all got stolen. I'm pissed off... dde2bdde21



Really? That sucks.


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> PMed it



Can i get a username too?


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Just saw the Giver. It was strange. Just like the book. It was actually one of the most accurate book-to-movie projects I've ever seen, but I don't know how you could manage to screw up The Giver
> 
> 
> 
> Really? That sucks.



Really? I thought it looked nothing like the book from the commercials


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Can i get a username too?


yeah, sure 

if anyone wants it, just ask. I'll PM it, but I don't wanna post it. If that makes any sense.

Warning, I don't have much on it, because I'm still trying to figure it out


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Really? I thought it looked nothing like the book from the commercials


Yeah, the ending was a little off, but not too much. It ended in the same horrible way the book did. XD


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> yeah, sure
> 
> if anyone wants it, just ask. I'll PM it, but I don't wanna post it. If that makes any sense.
> 
> Warning, I don't have much on it, because I'm still trying to figure it out



You can either take photos directly from Instagram, or use photos from your phone/ipod. You can upload videos as well. Use hashtags, and you can connect Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr accounts to duel post. (Post to Instagram, and instantly post to other social media site)


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> yeah, sure
> 
> if anyone wants it, just ask. I'll PM it, but I don't wanna post it. If that makes any sense.
> 
> Warning, I don't have much on it, because I'm still trying to figure it out



You don't even have a profile pic lol.


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> You can either take photos directly from Instagram, or use photos from your phone/ipod. You can upload videos as well. Use hashtags, and you can connect Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr accounts to duel post. (Post to Instagram, and instantly post to other social media site)


Cool! Lol my friends are starting to show me how to do everything


Silvermist20 said:


> You don't even have a profile pic lol.



 well now I do


----------



## maps823

Oh my gosh my best friend just nominated me for the als ice bucket challenge and my mom says if I'm not dramatic enough and scream alot she'll make me redo it...


----------



## Fairywings

lol


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> Oh my gosh my best friend just nominated me for the als ice bucket challenge and my mom says if I'm not dramatic enough and scream alot she'll make me redo it...



LOL that sounds like something my mom would do


----------



## Qmaz246

Summer Work, why did I wait so long to do you?


----------



## Doodle98

Qmaz246 said:


> Summer Work, why did I wait so long to do you?



Oh same. I have soooo much to do srill


----------



## Qmaz246

Doodle98 said:


> Oh same. I have soooo much to do srill



I have to finish my:

German Journal Entries (In German)
German Stories
College Admission Essay
My own Chautauqua based off of Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance
Lit Terms


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I don't have any friends at my new school. I'm sitting alone. I'm just a very shy person when it comes to meeting new people. And I regret it so much!


----------



## Cinderella8

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> I don't have any friends at my new school. I'm sitting alone. I'm just a very shy person when it comes to meeting new people. And I regret it so much!


----------



## disneyanney

So glad the weekend is finally here.


----------



## kentartar

Too hot outside. Just finished up playing soccer. Wow it's hot!!!!


----------



## Cinderella8

Just finished setting up my sister's dorm


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I saw the Giver yesterday. It was terrible.


----------



## abbychu

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> I saw the Giver yesterday. It was terrible.


Oh, lovely. Just as I expected. :c I loved the book, there's so much they could've done with that movie.. What kind of terrible? Nothing like the book? Boring? Entertainingly stupid? Cliche? Unneeded drawn out love story?


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

abbychu said:


> Oh, lovely. Just as I expected. :c I loved the book, there's so much they could've done with that movie.. What kind of terrible? Nothing like the book? Boring? Entertainingly stupid? Cliche? Unneeded drawn out love story?



Well, it just completely changed the entire message and point of what the book was about. They made it so Jonas is like this rebel, rebelling against the evil totalitarian government just like in every other dystopian book and movie these days. And that's what set the book apart, that it WASN'T just that the government is evil, it was more just that the government and everyone was ignorant, people just didn't understand because they didn't have the feelings or the colors or the memories. And yes, the love story was just awful. Fiona wasn't even a major character in the book... 
There was ONE thing I liked about it though, and that was from an artistic film-making aspect, the memory sequences were done very well visually. I also loved how it started in black and white and it very slowly faded into color as he learned more... that was cool.


----------



## disneyanney

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> I saw the Giver yesterday. It was terrible.



I hated the book.


----------



## Qmaz246

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> I don't have any friends at my new school. I'm sitting alone. I'm just a very shy person when it comes to meeting new people. And I regret it so much!


----------



## Fairywings

last day of freedom


----------



## Silvermist20

There's an ice cream truck by my house and my mom won't let me get any. AND IT'S A MISTER SOFTEE! It's ice cream truck music is torturing me.


----------



## Qmaz246

Fairywings said:


> last day of freedom



Enjoy your freedom, and end it with a night of truly expected surprise at the VMAs tonight. I wonder which normal music star is going to turn crazy, and what Lady Gaga's outfit will be this year.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Went down summit plummet for the first time today and it was awesome! Except when I stepped over the wall...I fell and scraped my elbow  and we had to cut our half a waterpark day short bc it started to rain. Atleast we r going tomorrow. I love they take your picture on summit plummet!


----------



## Qmaz246

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Went down summit plummet for the first time today and it was awesome! Except when I stepped over the wall...I fell and scraped my elbow  and we had to cut our half a waterpark day short bc it started to rain. Atleast we r going tomorrow. I love they take your picture on summit plummet!



Honestly, I've never been to a waterpark.......next time though.


----------



## Silvermist20

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Went down summit plummet for the first time today and it was awesome! Except when I stepped over the wall...I fell and scraped my elbow  and we had to cut our half a waterpark day short bc it started to rain. Atleast we r going tomorrow. I love they take your picture on summit plummet!



I love Blizard Beach! I actually like it more than Typhoon Lagoon surprisingly. I haven't been adventurous to go on Summit Plummet yet though.


----------



## Qmaz246

A girl from my school (Overachiever) just got accepted to Pitt......I have to apply soon.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I finally got my license today!!!! Test was pretty easy, I almost passed with 100%. I know, I know, I took forever to finally get it, but I'm so happy now!


----------



## Missdisney00

Congratulations! You must be so excited


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Yes, I have been waiting for this day for soooooooo loooooong....


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> I finally got my license today!!!! Test was pretty easy, I almost passed with 100%. I know, I know, I took forever to finally get it, but I'm so happy now!



I passed my online permit quiz Thursday! So now I am getting my real permit this Friday!


----------



## Qmaz246

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> I passed my online permit quiz Thursday! So now I am getting my real permit this Friday!



Online? Pff, thats cheating


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I didn't cheat. My mom had to watch me to make sure. I only missed 4 questions out of 40!


----------



## Qmaz246

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> I didn't cheat. My mom had to watch me to make sure. I only missed 4 questions out of 40!



I know, just kidding, but thats good. In Pa, its 17 questions, but you can only get, like three wrong. Whats the driving requirement after you get your permit?


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I just moved to FL from PA! Haha I have to have my permit for a year before I can get my license.


----------



## Qmaz246

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> I just moved to FL from PA! Haha I have to have my permit for a year before I can get my license.




Oh, well, that sucks, its only 6 months and 65 hours behind the wheel for us.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Qmaz246 said:


> Oh, well, that sucks, its only 6 months and 65 hours behind the wheel for us.



I can get my license a year from Thursday Which makes me 16 2 months and 2 weeks old.


----------



## Cinderella8

I'm in Algebra.

High school math class.

We're working on _order of operations_

Welcome to fifth grade.

I shouldn't be complaining though, this is so easy


----------



## Qmaz246

It's like, your first day......just wait until you get to the quadratic equation


----------



## Doodle98

Negative b plus or minus the square root of b squared minus four a c all over two a.


----------



## maps823

I have homework in geometry. It's the second day of school. I honestly have no clue what to do...


----------



## Doodle98

maps823 said:


> I have homework in geometry. It's the second day of school. I honestly have no clue what to do...



PM me if you need help, chica, now or ever, I already took geometry.


----------



## Silvermist20

maps823 said:


> I have homework in geometry. It's the second day of school. I honestly have no clue what to do...



I took it too last year. It's not that bad once you understand it.


----------



## maps823

Doodle98 said:


> PM me if you need help, chica, now or ever, I already took geometry.



Thank you so much! I might PM you later if none of my friends know what to do. We have block days so I don't have geometry until Thursday (thank goodness!) 



Silvermist20 said:


> I took it too last year. It's not that bad once you understand it.



Really? What grade are you in?


----------



## Silvermist20

maps823 said:


> Thank you so much! I might PM you later if none of my friends know what to do. We have block days so I don't have geometry until Thursday (thank goodness!)
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What grade are you in?



I'm going to 9th, but I'm 2 years ahead in math.


----------



## Cinderella8

Doodle98 said:


> Negative b plus or minus the square root of b squared minus four a c all over two a.



I like order of operations now


----------



## maps823

Silvermist20 said:


> I'm going to 9th, but I'm 2 years ahead in math.



Oh wow! that's really cool I'm in 9th too but the highest math we can take is Geometry (most other freshman are taking Algebra 1 which I took last year)


----------



## Doodle98

Cinderella8 said:


> I like order of operations now



They're great and trust me, once you get into the big stuff you'll forget them and then be happy you have them.


----------



## Qmaz246

You guys are all talking about how easy Geometry was, and I'm here thinking, "God I hope i remember the unit circle" for calculus.


----------



## Fairywings

Qmaz246 said:
			
		

> You guys are all talking about how easy Geometry was, and I'm here thinking, "God I hope i remember the unit circle" for calculus.



Lol, if we're thinking of the same thing I didn't learn that til laat year in precal.

My geometry course I took over the summer so it was only a month and a couple weeks so it was really condensed though


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I had to do a one page essay for history for last nights homework and I have only been in school for a week! It was easy though. I have no homework tonght because I finished it all!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Goin to Hollwood studios in two hours after school


----------



## Doodle98

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Goin to Hollwood studios in two hours after school



Leaving Disney world tomorrow then I have to get ready for school


----------



## Qmaz246

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> I had to do a one page essay for history for last nights homework and I have only been in school for a week! It was easy though. I have no homework tonght because I finished it all!



Pffff, one page is easy. I had to write AP Level Free Response Question essays in a class period.


----------



## Silvermist20

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Goin to Hollwood studios in two hours after school



You are so lucky you live in Florida because then you can do things like that.


----------



## Qmaz246

Silvermist20 said:


> You are so lucky you live in Florida because then you can do things like that.



You could be that lucky if you lived in California, even luckier because all the new TV shows are on 3 hours earlier.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Qmaz246 said:


> You could be that lucky if you lived in California, even luckier because all the new TV shows are on 3 hours earlier.



Yeah, West Coast power!!!! I don't live in California, but I'm way closer to Cali than Florida...


----------



## Cinderella8

I need a 'How To Draw...' video for tomorrow

I can't think of ANYTHING

All the Kingdom Hearts videos are ridiculously long and complicated

Can't do Slugterra, although that would be great

I'm just blanking out

Anyone know of any good How To Draw... videos?


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> I need a 'How To Draw...' video for tomorrow
> 
> I can't think of ANYTHING
> 
> All the Kingdom Hearts videos are ridiculously long and complicated
> 
> Can't do Slugterra, although that would be great
> 
> I'm just blanking out
> 
> Anyone know of any good How To Draw... videos?



Do you need to make one? Do a Disney Character! One of the Fab Five or something


----------



## Orreed

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> I need a 'How To Draw...' video for tomorrow
> 
> I can't think of ANYTHING
> 
> All the Kingdom Hearts videos are ridiculously long and complicated
> 
> Can't do Slugterra, although that would be great
> 
> I'm just blanking out
> 
> Anyone know of any good How To Draw... videos?



Olaf or Pooh Bear


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Here are some random silly quotes from various random silly things for the most random thread ever: 

"Stop stabbing my fruit! What do you think, fruit grows on trees?!"

"I SUMMON THE DUDE!!!"

"Our death ray doesn't seem to be working. I'm standing right in it... and I'm not dead yet."

"There is no tooth fairy! There is no Easter Bunny! And THERE IS NO QUEEN OF ENGLAND!" 

"You know... I've been thinking... can pancakes talk in heaven?"
"Ricky.... we've had this conversation... pancakes can't talk."

"If I had a nickel for every time I've been doomed by a puppet... I would have two nickels. Which isn't much, but it's kind of strange that it happened twice."

"It's not so much what you look like... it's what's INSIDE that he can't stand!"
"Thank youu...for summing that up."

"Dancing? You ain't even seen dancin' till you've seen funky Ricky!" 

Yeah, this is called me being really bored. Kudos to anyone who knows what any of these are from! Sigh.... sometimes I wonder if I need a life apart from animated movies and the Aquabats...


----------



## Doodle98

Do horses get songs stuck in their heads?


----------



## Qmaz246

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> "If I had a nickel for every time I've been doomed by a puppet... I would have two nickels. Which isn't much, but it's kind of strange that it happened twice."



I know this is from Phineas and Ferb.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Qmaz246 said:


> I know this is from Phineas and Ferb.



Yeah, I love that line... As you can probably tell. I was actually blanking out on other P&F quotes, which is unusual for me.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Do horses get songs stuck in their heads?



Lol I doubt it


----------



## Silvermist20

So our school has a webiste where you can check your grades and our schedules were posted there. Everyone was posting their schedules to Instagram and Facebook. I have a lot of classes with people I don't like, great.


----------



## Qmaz246

Working is the worst....


----------



## Qmaz246

Working is the worst....


----------



## disneyanney

Whenever we go out of town I always find myself playing the TOT music on my phone in the elevator lol


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Do you need to make one? Do a Disney Character! One of the Fab Five or something





Orreed said:


> Olaf or Pooh Bear


Stupid app, I thought I replied to these

Thanks!! As of now I'm doing a bit of a mashup of Disney characters.


ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Here are some random silly quotes from various random silly things for the most random thread ever:
> 
> "Stop stabbing my fruit! What do you think, fruit grows on trees?!"
> 
> "I SUMMON THE DUDE!!!"
> 
> "Our death ray doesn't seem to be working. I'm standing right in it... and I'm not dead yet."
> 
> "There is no tooth fairy! There is no Easter Bunny! And THERE IS NO QUEEN OF ENGLAND!"
> 
> "You know... I've been thinking... can pancakes talk in heaven?"
> "Ricky.... we've had this conversation... pancakes can't talk."
> 
> "If I had a nickel for every time I've been doomed by a puppet... I would have two nickels. Which isn't much, but it's kind of strange that it happened twice."
> 
> "It's not so much what you look like... it's what's INSIDE that he can't stand!"
> "Thank youu...for summing that up."
> 
> "Dancing? You ain't even seen dancin' till you've seen funky Ricky!"
> 
> Yeah, this is called me being really bored. Kudos to anyone who knows what any of these are from! Sigh.... sometimes I wonder if I need a life apart from animated movies and the Aquabats...



Lol I only know the P&F one and the Dragons one

Now I'm thinking up random quotes and am starting to laugh to myself XD


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> Stupid app, I thought I replied to these
> 
> Thanks!! As of now I'm doing a bit of a mashup of Disney characters.
> 
> 
> Lol I only know the P&F one and the Dragons one
> 
> Now I'm thinking up random quotes and am starting to laugh to myself XD



Oh, good, and I think the ones  that say ricky are the 9th grade ninja show?


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Oh, good, and I think the ones  that say ricky are the 9th grade ninja show?



Is there a Ricky in that show? I haven't watched it in ages.  I know the ninja is Randy. At least I think.


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> Is there a Ricky in that show? I haven't watched it in ages.  I know the ninja is Randy. At least I think.



No, then i was wrong.


----------



## Cinderella8

My morning was pretty good today

I wake up to a whole 73 minutes of Slugterra: Return of the Elementals. Some old characters came back...

And people got called names...

Including 'daft twit'.

So I was thinking of the Hogwarts RP the rest of the time xD

It was bad timing, stuff was really going down, but then this guy got called a daft twit and I started laughing hysterically


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

My first big test for school is on Wednesday.


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> My morning was pretty good today
> 
> I wake up to a whole 73 minutes of Slugterra: Return of the Elementals. Some old characters came back...
> 
> And people got called names...
> 
> Including 'daft twit'.
> 
> So I was thinking of the Hogwarts RP the rest of the time xD
> 
> It was bad timing, stuff was really going down, but then this guy got called a daft twit and I started laughing hysterically



It's the smallest things that can bring back a memory of something.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Playing truth or dare!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Qmaz246 said:


> Oh, good, and I think the ones  that say ricky are the 9th grade ninja show?



Nope. They're from two different things. The dancing one is from Aliens in the Attic and the one about pancakes is from the Aquabats Super Show.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Cinderella8 said:


> Stupid app, I thought I replied to these
> 
> Thanks!! As of now I'm doing a bit of a mashup of Disney characters.
> 
> 
> Lol I only know the P&F one and the Dragons one
> 
> Now I'm thinking up random quotes and am starting to laugh to myself XD



I love quotes! Let's see... so yeah, these are from Aquabats, Mythbusters, Megamind, HTTYD, P&F, and Aliens in the Attic.


----------



## Silvermist20

Potatoes have skin. I have skin. Therefore I must be a potato.


----------



## The Villianess

I do not like my schedule. And I am so aware that I am complaining. 

The best thing about going back to school is my electives, but even those don't look promising. My choir class apparently is everyday.


----------



## disneyanney

The Villianess said:


> I do not like my schedule. And I am so aware that I am complaining.  The best thing about going back to school is my electives, but even those don't look promising. My choir class apparently is everyday.



That's okay, Nessie, I don't like mine, either.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Silvermist20 said:


> Potatoes have skin. I have skin. Therefore I must be a potato.



Actually, that's an invalid syllogism. Meaning the premises are true, but the conclusion cannot be. I could be even more nerdy and tell you what the name of it is, but my logic class was years ago...


----------



## Silvermist20

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Actually, that's an invalid syllogism. Meaning the premises are true, but the conclusion cannot be. I could be even more nerdy and tell you what the name of it is, but my logic class was years ago...



Um.... it was a joke.


----------



## Qmaz246

Silvermist20 said:


> Um.... it was a joke.



So was the response.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Silvermist20 said:


> Um.... it was a joke.



I know, I was trying to be funny as well.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

So I've started working on a new writing project (since I'm in the revision process of my book, and it's more fun to write new stuff), which is a series of short stories based on rides at Disneyland! I know, some of them already have movies or stories based on them (I'm not going to do Pirates), but I'm making up some new ones. I'm going for the rides which are themed, but not themed to a particular movie. So far, I've begun outlining stories for Thunder Mountain, Jungle Cruise, Haunted Mansion, Tower of Terror (yes, I know there's already a story, but I'm just kinda writing my own just for fun), and Indiana Jones. It's been really fun so far, but if anyone has any ideas, I'm totally open to them! Just thought I'd throw that out there, since these are the disboards after all!


----------



## Qmaz246

I need a Halloween Costume....ugh


----------



## maps823

Qmaz246 said:


> I need a Halloween Costume....ugh



Halloween costume? Already?


----------



## disneyanney

I can finally say that I've had a dole whip.


----------



## jd65

Qmaz246 said:


> I need a Halloween Costume....ugh



Me too! I'm going to Disney in september for MNSSHP.


----------



## Cinderella8

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> So I've started working on a new writing project (since I'm in the revision process of my book, and it's more fun to write new stuff), which is a series of short stories based on rides at Disneyland! I know, some of them already have movies or stories based on them (I'm not going to do Pirates), but I'm making up some new ones. I'm going for the rides which are themed, but not themed to a particular movie. So far, I've begun outlining stories for Thunder Mountain, Jungle Cruise, Haunted Mansion, Tower of Terror (yes, I know there's already a story, but I'm just kinda writing my own just for fun), and Indiana Jones. It's been really fun so far, but if anyone has any ideas, I'm totally open to them! Just thought I'd throw that out there, since these are the disboards after all!



I may not have many ideas, but that sounds really cool!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

disneyanney said:


> I can finally say that I've had a dole whip.



I just had my first dole whip not too long ago. It was AMAZING. But I love anything pineapple, so not a huge surprise there.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Cinderella8 said:


> I may not have many ideas, but that sounds really cool!



Thanks! If you do have an idea, do tell me, I'm kind of stuck on a few things right now...


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> I can finally say that I've had a dole whip.



I didn't get one, there was too long of a line when I was there *sobs*


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> I didn't get one, there was too long of a line when I was there *sobs*



That's sad. It's really empty this week, I love it.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> That's sad. It's really empty this week, I love it.



Yeah, that's why we go when we do, there are so many less people in the end of August to now. We used to go now but we can't get out of school for it now.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Yeah, that's why we go when we do, there are so many less people in the end of August to now. We used to go now but we can't get out of school for it now.



Before we moved we always went in the end of September. My school now has a very strict absence policy, but we braved it this year.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Before we moved we always went in the end of September. My school now has a very strict absence policy, but we braved it this year.



Ooh Anney you naughty girl. XD school starts tomorrow for me. Ugh.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Ooh Anney you naughty girl. XD school starts tomorrow for me. Ugh.


  Absolutely. One excused absence left for the semester!  Well it took you long enough, didn't it? You're provably the last school still out.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Absolutely. One I excused absence left for the semester!  Well it took you long enough, didn't it? You're provably the last school still out.



Nah, it's just because I live in New York. All the schools south of us start earlier, and get out earlier. All the schools around me started yesterday or are starting tomorrow.


----------



## Qmaz246

Doodle98 said:


> Nah, it's just because I live in New York. All the schools south of us start earlier, and get out earlier. All the schools around me started yesterday or are starting tomorrow.



I live in Pa, i can confirm


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

The Villianess said:


> I do not like my schedule. And I am so aware that I am complaining.  The best thing about going back to school is my electives, but even those don't look promising. My choir class apparently is everyday.



I still need to get my chorus class changed after sitting in the corner of the room on the floor for three weeks!


----------



## Qmaz246

Water polo is rougher than I thought. I think I drank half the water in that pool But, i got a goal so, you know....


----------



## Cinderella8

So um a member of the Ohio Senate decided to drop by our tent and say hi while I was watching anime and lounging in a chair


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> So um a member of the Ohio Senate decided to drop by our tent and say hi while I was watching anime and lounging in a chair



Glad to see what this generation is doing with their free time......is that Fairy Tale?


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> Nah, it's just because I live in New York. All the schools south of us start earlier, and get out earlier. All the schools around me started yesterday or are starting tomorrow.



Oh. Did you have fun?


----------



## disneyanney

Does anyone know if the Crystal Palace breakfast   serves Mickey waffles?


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

disneyanney said:


> Does anyone know if the Crystal Palace breakfast   serves Mickey waffles?



Yes I'm pretty sure.


----------



## disneyanney

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Yes I'm pretty sure.



Aah YES!


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> Does anyone know if the Crystal Palace breakfast   serves Mickey waffles?



It does.


----------



## Fairywings

I've died like 2 or 3 times today and I don't get to go home until 8.


----------



## Qmaz246

Fairywings said:


> I've died like 2 or 3 times today and I don't get to go home until 8.



Wait, what?


----------



## Fairywings

Qmaz246 said:
			
		

> Wait, what?



Well,  I'm not dead dead but I feel like it. And I have rehearsal from 4 til 8


----------



## Silvermist20

Doodle98 said:


> Nah, it's just because I live in New York. All the schools south of us start earlier, and get out earlier. All the schools around me started yesterday or are starting tomorrow.





Qmaz246 said:


> I live in Pa, i can confirm



I can confirm as well.

Almost 250, already thought of a name for another random thread.


----------



## Cinderella8

Qmaz246 said:


> Glad to see what this generation is doing with their free time......is that Fairy Tale?



Yeah and not to mention I wasn't at school  No, it's RWBY. Not sure if that's considered anime now that I think about it


----------



## Qmaz246

Cinderella8 said:


> Yeah and not to mention I wasn't at school  No, it's RWBY. Not sure if that's considered anime now that I think about it



General joke


----------



## disneyanney

I think that Sir Mickey's should be renamed Queen Elsa's.

The old villains shop is now an icicle.  
Every other kid is wearing an Elsa dress, but the Anna one is nicer.    

I didn't mind Frozen a week ago, but it's taken over Disney!


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> I think that Sir Mickey's should be renamed Queen Elsa's.  The old villains shop is now an icicle. Every other kid is wearing an Elsa dress, but the Anna one is nicer.  I didn't mind Frozen a week ago, but it's taken over Disney!



I knowwwwwwww it was really annoying! Absolutely everything was frozen! And don't get me wrong, I love the movie, but they've gone overboard. My brother is devastated because they're probably gonna change Maelstrom.


----------



## disneyanney

Doodle98 said:


> I knowwwwwwww it was really annoying! Absolutely everything was frozen! And don't get me wrong, I love the movie, but they've gone overboard. My brother is devastated because they're probably gonna change Maelstrom.



I heard about that. He likes Maelstrom? Most people don't care much for it. We had breakfast at Crystal Palace at 8 am the other day, so we were in the park early. We were at the rope to Fantasyland when the park opened, and this huge swarm of people were walking our way because of SDMT or Anna and Elsa. It was hilarious.


----------



## Silvermist20

disneyanney said:


> I think that Sir Mickey's should be renamed Queen Elsa's.
> 
> The old villains shop is now an icicle.
> Every other kid is wearing an Elsa dress, but the Anna one is nicer.
> 
> I didn't mind Frozen a week ago, but it's taken over Disney!



Right? I feel like it's not even the Disney fandom but the Frozen fandom now.


----------



## Doodle98

disneyanney said:


> I heard about that. He likes Maelstrom? Most people don't care much for it. We had breakfast at Crystal Palace at 8 am the other day, so we were in the park early. We were at the rope to Fantasyland when the park opened, and this huge swarm of people were walking our way because of SDMT or Anna and Elsa. It was hilarious.



Yeah. Norway is his favorite and his favorite rides are Maelstrom and Carousel of Progress.


----------



## Qmaz246

Doodle98 said:


> I knowwwwwwww it was really annoying! Absolutely everything was frozen! And don't get me wrong, I love the movie, but they've gone overboard. My brother is devastated because they're probably gonna change Maelstrom.



No, they wouldn't do that. They would add to it, maybe redo the mural, but they wouldn't change the entire ride.


----------



## Doodle98

May i have everyones attention. Most of you probably will not care but fall out boy released a new single today titled centuries. It is amazing and on youtube look it up.


----------



## Qmaz246

Now that I have your attention.....AND its all about music now, I'd like to direct you to my Cousin's band, who isn't just practicing in their garage: The Parlor Mob, Releasing a new album later this fall, but already have two under their belts.


----------



## Doodle98

Qmaz246 said:


> Now that I have your attention.....AND its all about music now, I'd like to direct you to my Cousin's band, who isn't just practicing in their garage: The Parlor Mob, Releasing a new album later this fall, but already have two under their belts.



What sort of music do they play?


----------



## disneyanney

We interrupt your discussion with my random thoughts. Harry Potter spoiler alert! 

I think that, had Snape been born into a different family, he would have been a Gryffindor. 

Then he might never have met Lily, but he wouldn't have been a death eater to hear Trelawney's prophecy 'bout Harry, or maybe another death eater would have been doing the business Snape was and then he would have heard it and then Lily would have never been able to save Harry and Voldemort might not have been defeated.

Or Voldy would still be here and Harry would have both parents because Voldy wasn't exposed.


Did you know, and this gets me every time, that when Voldy goes back in his memories in Deathly Hallows he thinks about how he could have forced Lily aside? Because Lily had already pretty much given her life after offered the chance to live, the protection was already sealed; if he would have just pushed her aside Harry still would have lived! 


My philosophies of the day.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Finally got my new and revised schedule at school today!  I start it tomorrow!


----------



## Cinderella8

I'm watching Sea of Monsters and I'm about to scream 'INCORRECT!!!!!!!'


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:
			
		

> I'm watching Sea of Monsters and I'm about to scream 'INCORRECT!!!!!!!'



Its so horrible


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Its so horrible


pretty sure the only thing they got right is the names of characters


----------



## Qmaz246

disneyanney said:


> We interrupt your discussion with my random thoughts. Harry Potter spoiler alert!
> 
> I think that, had Snape been born into a different family, he would have been a Gryffindor.
> 
> Then he might never have met Lily, but he wouldn't have been a death eater to hear Trelawney's prophecy 'bout Harry, or maybe another death eater would have been doing the business Snape was and then he would have heard it and then Lily would have never been able to save Harry and Voldemort might not have been defeated.
> 
> Or Voldy would still be here and Harry would have both parents because Voldy wasn't exposed.
> 
> 
> Did you know, and this gets me every time, that when Voldy goes back in his memories in Deathly Hallows he thinks about how he could have forced Lily aside? Because Lily had already pretty much given her life after offered the chance to live, the protection was already sealed; if he would have just pushed her aside Harry still would have lived!
> 
> 
> My philosophies of the day.



Well, technically, he met Lilly before Hogwarts. If he had been part of a different family, due to paradoxical time rules, he would still live in the same place. Dude, Harry's father would've been Snape. Harry Snape!



Doodle98 said:


> What sort of music do they play?



Some rock, some soft rock. Its good music, though.


----------



## Cinderella8

tomorrow is Friday and on Fridays all the football players wear there jerseys, and then they let their girlfriends/friends who are girls wear them. my friend, who's a friend of my crush, is gonna help me ask him for his jersey tomorrow and I am having mixed feelings


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> tomorrow is Friday and on Fridays all the football players wear there jerseys, and then they let their girlfriends/friends who are girls wear them. my friend, who's a friend of my crush, is gonna help me ask him for his jersey tomorrow and I am having mixed feelings



You can't just ask people for their jerseys. That's rude.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> You can't just ask people for their jerseys. That's rude.


Haha that's how it works- if they don't have girlfriends, the girls ask them. And then the wimps like me have help


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Haha that's how it works- if they don't have girlfriends, the girls ask them. And then the wimps like me have help



Well I still think its weird.


----------



## Cinderella8

Fairywings said:


> Well I still think its weird.


We're middle schoolers of course it's weird xD


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> We're middle schoolers of course it's weird xD



true


----------



## Cinderella8

he said no

well then

I'm just not sure how to feel


----------



## IndigoFaith

Random foods: Peanut butter sandwich, spaghetti, cake, key lime pie, cheesecake, salad, chocolate chip cookies, hamburgers.


----------



## disneyanney

You know, the Making of Frozen really reminded me why I want to be a writer so much.


----------



## Qmaz246

disneyanney said:


> You know, the Making of Frozen really reminded me why I want to be a writer so much.



You know, any mention of Frozen reminds me of how much it took over Disney. Meet n' greet in MK, Sing a Long in DHS, replacing the Maelstrom in Epcot? Soon, there'll be a Arendelle in AK!


----------



## maps823

Qmaz246 said:
			
		

> You know, any mention of Frozen reminds me of how much it took over Disney. Meet n' greet in MK, Sing a Long in DHS, replacing the Maelstrom in Epcot? Soon, there'll be a Arendelle in AK!



Are you serious? Frozen has gotten out of control. I liked the movie but soon it's not going to be Disney World it's going to be Frozen World! Disney is just doing this to make money now. It's not like Disney is about to go out of business. I haven't been in two years and now they're changing everthing...grr


----------



## disneyanney

Qmaz246 said:


> You know, any mention of Frozen reminds me of how much it took over Disney. Meet n' greet in MK, Sing a Long in DHS, replacing the Maelstrom in Epcot? Soon, there'll be a Arendelle in AK!




I agree, it's out of hand at the parks. 
But I don't hate the movie. It's Disney, the same thing happened with High School Musical. Things'll calm down in a while.



maps823 said:


> Are you serious? Frozen has gotten out of control. I liked the movie but soon it's not going to be Disney World it's going to be Frozen World! Disney is just doing this to make money now. It's not like Disney is about to go out of business. I haven't been in two years and now they're changing everthing...grr



Seriously, it's fine, it's fine! No one went on Maelstrom, and Disney couldn't put a Frozen ride in without the approval of Norway - they work close together with World Showcase, don't they?


----------



## Doodle98

My brother is absolutely devastated about maelstrom. But, it'll make a lot of little girls very very happy.


----------



## maps823

So I'm texting my guy friend and he's never seen/read Harry Potter and we have this inside joke about ears and I told him my boyfriend only has one ear

I'm literally describing George Weasley as my boyfriend XD

He's totally buying it...lol


----------



## disneyanney

maps823 said:


> So I'm texting my guy friend and he's never seen/read Harry Potter and we have this inside joke about ears and I told him my boyfriend only has one ear  I'm literally describing George Weasley as my boyfriend XD  He's totally buying it...lol



That is hilarious. 
But shame on him for not reading Harry potter!


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> So I'm texting my guy friend and he's never seen/read Harry Potter and we have this inside joke about ears and I told him my boyfriend only has one ear
> 
> I'm literally describing George Weasley as my boyfriend XD
> 
> He's totally buying it...lol



Oh my gosh that is bloody brilliant!


----------



## maps823

disneyanney said:
			
		

> That is hilarious.
> But shame on him for not reading Harry potter!





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh that is bloody brilliant!



Thank you  he's taking my friend to homecoming so I was like George can't take me to homecoming because he dropped out of school XD


----------



## Silvermist20

Qmaz246 said:


> You know, any mention of Frozen reminds me of how much it took over Disney. Meet n' greet in MK, Sing a Long in DHS, replacing the Maelstrom in Epcot? Soon, there'll be a Arendelle in AK!



Right?! It's also barely the Disney fandom anymore, but the Frozen fandom. I understand the meet n greet, the sing a long was ok, but replacing Maelestrom? I will be the first to say I never really liked the ride that much, but seriously? No, just no.


----------



## Cinderella8

I love Maelstrom, a Frozen ride will be cool (haha pun) but I really like Maelstrom

and the fact that it has Fastpasses


----------



## Qmaz246

It just all sucks, really bad.


----------



## Cinderella8

softball in the cold weather.

i forgot my under armor stuff.

great

just

great

AGHHHHHHHH -_-


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:


> Thank you  he's taking my friend to homecoming so I was like George can't take me to homecoming because he dropped out of school XD



It just gets better.


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> It just gets better.



I seriously advise anyone with Muggle friends to do this


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Sprained my wrist by playing Human Knot in chorus. Two classes later, in keyboarding, I started to type and it hurt so bad that I went to the nurse and now I have an ace bandage on it. :/ this week keeps getting worse and worse!


----------



## Fairywings

maps823 said:
			
		

> I seriously advise anyone with Muggle friends to do this



I would, but I may have spilled the beans to a couple of people that I've sworn off love,  so.....


----------



## maps823

Fairywings said:
			
		

> I would, but I may have spilled the beans to a couple of people that I've sworn off love,  so.....



You could say he's your cousin or your long lost brother or you could set up a guy friend with Luna or Ginny or Hermonie XD


----------



## Cinderella8

maps823 said:


> So I'm texting my guy friend and he's never seen/read Harry Potter and we have this inside joke about ears and I told him my boyfriend only has one ear
> 
> I'm literally describing George Weasley as my boyfriend XD
> 
> He's totally buying it...lol



you are so incredible right now


----------



## Silvermist20

I finally got a song for Ensemble (all treble choir at my school) and my teacher is making us sing it like old, fancy, British ladies.


----------



## Cinderella8

I just beat all 25 skater levels of Run 2 in less than four minutes... I need a life

Edit: Finished all 25 runner levels in seven minutes, it was hard, I'm used to the skater


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

My keyboarding class is bothering me so bad. I love to type, but ever since I sprained my wrist on Tuesday it hasn't been easy. 

I have to get at least 28 wpm with 97% accuracy. I got way over the wpm I need but I keep getting 96 % accuracy! Grrr....


----------



## Cinderella8

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> My keyboarding class is bothering me so bad. I love to type, but ever since I sprained my wrist on Tuesday it hasn't been easy.  I have to get at least 28 wpm with 97% accuracy. I got way over the wpm I need but I keep getting 96 % accuracy! Grrr....


Haha my teachers have given up on my typing. I technically don't do it correctly, but I have the highest speed and accuracy. I also refuse to do the typing programs they installed to our ChromeBooks... XD

Well if you have the wpm down, try a slow down a tiny bit to get more accuracy


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Haha my teachers have given up on my typing. I technically don't do it correctly, but I have the highest speed and accuracy. I also refuse to do the typing programs they installed to our ChromeBooks... XD
> 
> Well if you have the wpm down, try a slow down a tiny bit to get more accuracy



I do them in my BIM class, I just do it my way. There's forty kid in my class, she's looking for completion, nit checking to see if we're doing it right. Of course, it's so boring and old (it's like from 02 or 03, I was in like in 1st grade or something at that point) I try to waste time so I don't have to do it.


----------



## Fairywings

Have my dress and shoes for homecoming!


----------



## Silvermist20

Fairywings said:


> Have my dress and shoes for homecoming!



At least your going. I can't go to mine. I'll be camping, womp. Not that camping is bad though.


----------



## disneyanney

Never been to a homecoming, never going to one.


----------



## Silvermist20

disneyanney said:


> Never been to a homecoming, never going to one.



Why not? They will only happen 4 times in your life. You should at least go to one.


----------



## disneyanney

Silvermist20 said:


> Why not? They will only happen 4 times in your life. You should at least go to one.



I dunno, it just doesn't sound like fun. I've never dated and crowds aren't my thing.
But I actually can't go now because my school doesn't do them.


----------



## Fairywings

Well, dances aren't really my thing either. But it's Senior Year, so I figured might as well go to Homecoming and Prom


----------



## Cinderella8

Fact of the day, playing softball with a dislocated elbow is hard

And apparently you have to stop playing if tornado sirens go off that was stupid


----------



## disneyanney

Can anyone on here give my a quick synopsis of Julius Caezar?


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> Can anyone on here give my a quick synopsis of Julius Caezar?



Julius Caeser, well liked emperor of Rome. Cassius, morally sketchy guy who wants Julius Caeser to not be emperor of Rome anymore. Convinces good guy Brutus, friend of Julius Caeser, that the throne could ruin our good friend JC (Julius Caeser, not Jesus Christ) and they'd be saving him by killing him. He also says something along the lines here of "The fault, dear Brutus, is not in the stars/But ourselves" which is kinda important. So there ends up being 12-15 people in on this plan. Seer tells Julius Caeser to beware the Ides of March, but Julius Caeser doesn't listen to the seer because no one listens to seers, perhaps especially in plays. Julius Caeser gets stabbed in the back by his friends (literally. This is where that turn of phrase comes from.) and Mark Antony gets really upset about this, because he was a friend of Julius Caeser too and he's upset that his pal JC got betrayed and killed. There's some speeches and stuff, cause everybody else has no idea what's going on, and then it's a civil war basically between Cassius and Brutus VS Mark Antony and I don't remember the other guy's name, I read it in 10th grade. Cassius and Brutus both die, and Mark Antony runs away to Egypt (which his story ends in Shakespeare's Antony and Cleopatra, though I haven't read that one yet) and in the end, they talk about how Brutus was a really great guy (and he was), he just got led astray by Cassius.


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> Julius Caeser, well liked emperor of Rome. Cassius, morally sketchy guy who wants Julius Caeser to not be emperor of Rome anymore. Convinces good guy Brutus, friend of Julius Caeser, that the throne could ruin our good friend JC (Julius Caeser, not Jesus Christ) and they'd be saving him by killing him. He also says something along the lines here of "The fault, dear Brutus, is not in the stars/But ourselves" which is kinda important. So there ends up being 12-15 people in on this plan. Seer tells Julius Caeser to beware the Ides of March, but Julius Caeser doesn't listen to the seer because no one listens to seers, perhaps especially in plays. Julius Caeser gets stabbed in the back by his friends (literally. This is where that turn of phrase comes from.) and Mark Antony gets really upset about this, because he was a friend of Julius Caeser too and he's upset that his pal JC got betrayed and killed. There's some speeches and stuff, cause everybody else has no idea what's going on, and then it's a civil war basically between Cassius and Brutus VS Mark Antony and I don't remember the other guy's name, I read it in 10th grade. Cassius and Brutus both die, and Mark Antony runs away to Egypt (which his story ends in Shakespeare's Antony and Cleopatra, though I haven't read that one yet) and in the end, they talk about how Brutus was a really great guy (and he was), he just got led astray by Cassius.



Thank you!


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> Thank you!



No prob!


----------



## Cinderella8

so we discovered that the school hasn't blocked Disney

it was pretty fun until my friend forgot to plug her earbuds into her ChromeBook and the Slugterra opening song- pretty much a loud guitar solo- blasted out in the middle of science

luckily the teacher thought it was pretty funny ^_^*


----------



## Cinderella8

Reading was a little funny today

I got to class and asked if I could finish Friday's assessment, I had an extended response question left to do.

Teacher: You finished it, though

Me: ... no I didn't...

Teacher: Yes, you did, and you got all four points.

Me: I was only halfway done!

Teacher: It was eight lines!

Me: So what?

I didn't get to finish the question


----------



## Silvermist20

3 years ago: Pffft, I have plenty of time to do my Silver Award!

Now: I better get this paperwork in, it's due on the 30th.

(the Silver Award is an award in Girl Scouts in case anyone didn't know.)


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Having ham, potatoes, corn, cranberries, cheesecake, and chocolate pie tonight for dinner!
Yum!


----------



## Cinderella8

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Having ham, potatoes, corn, cranberries, cheesecake, and chocolate pie tonight for dinner!
> Yum!


I just spent five minutes scrolling through my Emojis

Why is there no shark Emoji?

Me and my team (the Sharks) are getting upset now lol

seriously there's the randomest things

where's our sharks??


----------



## Silvermist20

I just went on to All Ears for no reason and WHAT?! They're closing the Studio Backlot Tour? That's one of the only rides my brother likes!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Oh hi guys haven't been on here in a while. Things happening. Lots of things. Lots of wonderful things. 
So anyway glad to be back. Here's a random quote for the world to enjoy:

"I was hiding under your porch because I love you." -Dug from Up
Just watched that movie. I think that might be the best line in a movie ever....


----------



## Cinderella8

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Oh hi guys haven't been on here in a while. Things happening. Lots of things. Lots of wonderful things.
> So anyway glad to be back. Here's a random quote for the world to enjoy:
> 
> "I was hiding under your porch because I love you." -Dug from Up
> Just watched that movie. I think that might be the best line in a movie ever....



Hm. I imagine that being a perfect fangirl quote

"I was hiding under your porch because I love you."

Yep.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Cinderella8 said:


> Hm. I imagine that being a perfect fangirl quote  "I was hiding under your porch because I love you."  Yep.



Yeah pretty much.


----------



## Fairywings

So I'm doing some spring cleaning on the Dis and I stumbled upon the Collins....gosh I miss that.


----------



## Cinderella8

Bill Cipher is one of my favorite TV antagonists for no reason other than his awesome voice and many insults


----------



## Cinderella8

huh
well then
Disney people are the best


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl




----------



## Silvermist20

cinderella8 said:


> bill cipher is one of my favorite tv antagonists for no reason other than his awesome voice and many insults





cinderella8 said:


> huh
> well then
> disney people are the best :d



YAAAAS! I got so excited when I watched the episode with the puppets and he was in it.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I wish I was an only child sometimes. :/


----------



## Silvermist20

expeditioneverestgrl said:
			
		

> I wish I was an only child sometimes. :/



Why?


----------



## Cinderella8

Silvermist20 said:


> YAAAAS! I got so excited when I watched the episode with the puppets and he was in it.



Me too!! Lol I freaked out when I saw Bill's shadow following them in the library


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Silvermist20 said:


> Why?



Idk it's just hard having siblings I guess lol


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Idk it's just hard having siblings I guess lol



I feel ya.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Does anyone know the record for how many times the record holder went on expedition Everest in one day? I heard 36 times from a cast member and I wanna beat it so bad!


----------



## Cinderella8

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Does anyone know the record for how many times the record holder went on expedition Everest in one day? I heard 36 times from a cast member and I wanna beat it so bad!


Ha ha, not a clue. Mine is eight


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

not to alarm anyone. 
but Homestarrunner.com updated today. 
I don't know what life is anymore.

Since most of you probably don't know, homestarrunner is a website that was really popular around my elementary/middle school years, and has not updated since 2010. The creator of it has gone on to do other projects, but TODAY it updated for the first time in four years. 
I was way into it in middle school, so I am extremely excited about this. 

this is very important.


----------



## disneyanney

I've come to a conclusion: If an author does not write a sequel, the story is over, and there is absolutely NO NEED to produce a sequel for a movie because you're bound to mess it up.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Cinderella8 said:


> Ha ha, not a clue. Mine is eight



Mine is 10.


----------



## goob9954

Dangit I wish this had been up earlier. I went in July and I never thought about a record. Next summer for sure


----------



## Cinderella8

I HIT A HOME RUN TODAY AT MY SOFTBALL GAMES  It wasn't over the fence, but it was to the right field fence and I ran as fast as I could and I got a home run and I'm still really excited  I had the highest batting average I've had in a while, 1000, three for three times up to bat. I also got a triple, a single to left, and two walks throughout the rest of the games

I'm so tired


----------



## disneyanney

Cinderella8 said:


> I HIT A HOME RUN TODAY AT MY SOFTBALL GAMES  It wasn't over the fence, but it was to the right field fence and I ran as fast as I could and I got a home run and I'm still really excited  I had the highest batting average I've had in a while, 1000, three for three times up to bat. I also got a triple, a single to left, and two walks throughout the rest of the games  I'm so tired


Good job!


----------



## Fairywings

Nice!


----------



## Silvermist20

Cinderella8 said:


> I HIT A HOME RUN TODAY AT MY SOFTBALL GAMES  It wasn't over the fence, but it was to the right field fence and I ran as fast as I could and I got a home run and I'm still really excited  I had the highest batting average I've had in a while, 1000, three for three times up to bat. I also got a triple, a single to left, and two walks throughout the rest of the games
> 
> I'm so tired



Yay! Great job.


----------



## Cinderella8

Thanks everyone ^-^ I can't believe it, I only have one more weekend of the fall season, then it's done until some indoor tournaments this winter

More good news: We're officially going to Disney again this year!!  And we're also going back to All Star Sports, thank goodness, Pop Century was not fun


----------



## goob9954

My teacher just confused "It's A Wonderful Life" with a movie about war. How dare you disgrace It's A Wonderful Life like that


----------



## goob9954

What do we have to do to bring back VMK????? It's a question that's bugged me for year, and I'm ready to lead the revolution


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I JUST DISCOVERED THAT NEIL PATRICK HARRIS IS THE VOICE OF THE RIDE SAFETY SPIEL AND COUNTDOWN SEQUENCE FOR CALIFORNIA SCREAMIN. 

One of my favorite actors and one of my favorite rides.... BUT HOW DID I NEVER REALIZE IT BEFORE??


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

The lunar eclipse is soooo awesome! It's so dark outside with the faded moon. I saw all of it bc I was walking to the bus stop.


----------



## Cinderella8

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> The lunar eclipse is soooo awesome! It's so dark outside with the faded moon. I saw all of it bc I was walking to the bus stop.


I got up a little early to watch it for a while, it was pretty cool. I've always wished I could see a solar eclipse though


----------



## goob9954

Idk if y'all know about it already, but there's an app (and website) called MouseWorld Radio, and it plays music that they play in the parks, I listened to a monorail ride last night, and I heard the Kim Possible mission from Epcot. They've played Illuminations, the Main Street USA loop, Frontierland. It's pretty cool if you're really missing Disney and want to feel like you're kinda there.


----------



## Cinderella8

goob9954 said:


> Idk if y'all know about it already, but there's an app (and website) called MouseWorld Radio, and it plays music that they play in the parks, I listened to a monorail ride last night, and I heard the Kim Possible mission from Epcot. They've played Illuminations, the Main Street USA loop, Frontierland. It's pretty cool if you're really missing Disney and want to feel like you're kinda there.


Really??? :O Awesome!!


----------



## goob9954

Cinderella8 said:


> Really??? :O Awesome!!



Yeah, I listen to it all the time now, it's like I know exactly where I'd be when I hear it, so it's cool


----------



## Cinderella8

So I was just asleep and my phone rang and woke me up. It was my mom.

Mom: Do you want your Magic Band to say Cina or Pudge?

(My nicknames)

Me: *still half asleep* I dunno, Cina, I guess...

Mom: Okay, be hoe soon. Bye. *hangs up*

Me: *sits there for a second and processes things*

*realizes*

WE'RE OFFICIALLY GOING TO DISNEY

Normally I'd be super excited but I'm sick so I'm gonna go back to sleep now


----------



## goob9954

I missed going to Disney World for Spring Break by a week


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

goob9954 said:


> I missed going to Disney World for Spring Break by a week



Aww that sucks! Was your spring break not the right dates or something?


----------



## goob9954

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Aww that sucks! Was your spring break not the right dates or something?



Yeah, there's a deal that ends March 7th, and my spring break starts the week after


----------



## goob9954

Do you ever wonder if adults get on this forum and just look around a little, then shake their heads and leave because they have no idea what we're talking about?


----------



## Silvermist20

goob9954 said:


> Do you ever wonder if adults get on this forum and just look around a little, then shake their heads and leave because they have no idea what we're talking about?



A lot of adults do come on the Teen Board actually and they reply to some of the threads. My mom comes on this thread sometimes lol. She has like the 3rd or 4th post.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

goob9954 said:


> Do you ever wonder if adults get on this forum and just look around a little, then shake their heads and leave because they have no idea what we're talking about?



Haha I go on the adult ones almost as much as I do the teen! I guess it's just a dis thing! Disney is for allllll ages!


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I downloaded the mouseradio. Will it change songs?


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> Haha I go on the adult ones almost as much as I do the teen! I guess it's just a dis thing! Disney is for allllll ages!



Me too; I probably spend more time on the other boards actually...


----------



## Doodle98

goob9954 said:


> Do you ever wonder if adults get on this forum and just look around a little, then shake their heads and leave because they have no idea what we're talking about?



It's the worst when they look at the RPs...


----------



## goob9954

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> I downloaded the mouseradio. Will it change songs?



Yes, if it's for a park area it can for as much as 25-30 minutes, but when it ends it changes


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Me too; I probably spend more time on the other boards actually...



I like looking at Disney Restaurants, Resorts, and Cruise Line!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> I like looking at Disney Restaurants, Resorts, and Cruise Line!



Yeah, and I love the just for fun stuff too. And reading SOME trip reports, it depends on if they're done creatively.
I also go on the Disneyland board to give advice and stuff when I can.


----------



## Cinderella8

my Algebra teacher always says that we can have her check our homework before class but now because she got in here late we don't have time so omg I'm gonna fail this homework paper because I can get her to help me and I need to get an A in this class because it counts as my high school GPA and I'm about to fail this I'm so upset right now I just accidentally snapped my pencil in half and it's a *mechanical pencil* and now we're about to grade it and I'm freaking out


----------



## The Villianess

So, I for some reason am getting an A in Chemistry, but I understand absolutely nothing on the subject. 

I am bad at regular math, so Chem math is not my thing. Apparently we were supposed to know math on the test, and for every single question we had to round, and I am so bad at math that even rounding is a problem.


----------



## disneyanney

My dream the other night was about my brothers and I riding Everest, except for there wasn't a yeti...there was Erik! (Phantom of the Opera).

And that, folks, is how you distinguish me from others lol.


----------



## Cinderella8

disneyanney said:


> My dream the other night was about my brothers and I riding Everest, except for there wasn't a yeti...there was Erik! (Phantom of the Opera).
> 
> And that, folks, is how you distinguish me from others lol.


Lucky, I was reading Percy Jackson before bed, so all I dreamed about were giant spiders and other various things that did not get me a good night of sleep


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

I'm in world history right now and it's soooo boring! I wanna go home!


----------



## WDWFreak15

This Is Most Definitely the Most random thread ever.. But its AWESOME


----------



## Fairywings

Cinderella8 said:


> Lucky, I was reading Percy Jackson before bed, so all I dreamed about were giant spiders and other various things that did not get me a good night of sleep



That's horrible


----------



## Fairywings

disneyanney said:


> My dream the other night was about my brothers and I riding Everest, except for there wasn't a yeti...there was Erik! (Phantom of the Opera).
> 
> And that, folks, is how you distinguish me from others lol.



That....is strange. Was he singing at you?


----------



## Fairywings

The Villianess said:


> So, I for some reason am getting an A in Chemistry, but I understand absolutely nothing on the subject.
> 
> I am bad at regular math, so Chem math is not my thing. Apparently we were supposed to know math on the test, and for every single question we had to round, and I am so bad at math that even rounding is a problem.



Poor Nessie. I took it sophomore year, I was forever in tutoring


----------



## disneyanney

Fairywings said:


> That....is strange. Was he singing at you?



Isn't it? There was no singing involved, but he did get mad at me. I'm appalled that it didn't scare me.


----------



## Silvermist20

Page 250. I'll make another random thread now.


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

Silvermist20 said:


> Page 250. I'll make another random thread now.



So are we starting on the other new one now? I'm confused.


----------



## disneyanney

expeditioneverestgrl said:


> So are we starting on the other new one now? I'm confused.



Yep! Once we hit 250, we make another and begin again on there


----------

